# Things That You Hate v3.0



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Another quality thread that seems to have disappeared. What grinds your gears?
I hate how Forum Games and Rants & Raves are missing from rebooted FAF.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Swedes.


----------



## george99g (Feb 23, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I hate how Forum Games and Rants & Raves are missing from rebooted FAF.


You took my words right out of my mouth.
Kudos to you!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 27, 2016)

I hate this fucking cold.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah, I notice they were missing.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Feb 28, 2016)

I also don't like that I can't have a small image in my signature.


----------



## Dankef (Mar 1, 2016)

Seafood, no exceptions. Like seriously I can't eat any fish without feeling like if I just ate a rotting corpse.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dankef said:


> Seafood, no exceptions. Like seriously I can't eat any fish without feeling like if I just ate a rotting corpse.


But rotting corpses are delicious! What do you think meat is?


----------



## Dankef (Mar 1, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But rotting corpses are delicious! What do you think meat is?



Well... It's a preserved rotting corpse...

Wait... I've been eating rotting corpses my whole life?


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 1, 2016)

Dankef said:


> Well... It's a preserved rotting corpse...
> 
> Wait... I've been eating rotting corpses my whole life?


Well, it's not rotting. If you've been eating rotting meat, THAT'S what makes you feel sick


----------



## Dankef (Mar 1, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Well, it's not rotting. If you've been eating rotting meat, THAT'S what makes you feel sick


I don't even know anymore


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 1, 2016)

The moment anything dies, it begins its decay. This goes for plants and animals. So essentially, all your food is rotting. 
Unless it is nothing but chemicals. Than you are taking in nasty stuff that could harm you.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 1, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The moment anything dies, it begins its decay. This goes for plants and animals. So essentially, all your food is rotting.
> Unless it is nothing but chemicals. Than you are taking in nasty stuff that could harm you.


Decaying is different than something that's rotting. While everything decays, something that's rotting has already been decayed excessively to the point of being harmful to ingest.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 1, 2016)

The fear I have that my eyes are going bad when the rest of my body is healthy, the inability to afford a real doctor.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pollen allergies


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 2, 2016)

Runny-nosed colds
When it snows once or twice in a year but immediately melts
Having no motivation


----------



## malibu (Mar 2, 2016)

Smelly people. I swear there are two guys at work who just don't shower or wear deodorant. I can smell them from 10ft away, eugh.


----------



## aurowolf (Mar 2, 2016)

Cavities...every time I go to the dentist I get cavities. Guess it's hereditary.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2016)

Republicans. I don't allow them into the house; bad enough to have them outside.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 2, 2016)

Having to DISPOSE of all the DEAD BODIES of the PEOPLE I KILL after EATING them.
Such a pain.


----------



## Dankef (Mar 2, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Having to DISPOSE of all the DEAD BODIES of the PEOPLE I KILL after EATING them.
> Such a pain.


Your life seems hardcore as hell


----------



## DianiTheOtter (Mar 3, 2016)

Peas and beans. I say we destroy them all with mass amounts of water and furry snuggles of death


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

Ignorance and being interrupted when I am in a great conversation.


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 3, 2016)

Insomnia.


----------



## Wes13 (Mar 5, 2016)

There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike. 

Anarcho-Capitalists
Religious Zealots
Racists
Neo-nazis
SJWs
People who think that they have a right to silence others simply because they disagree with someone
Neo-Puritians
Authoritarians of any side of the political spectrum
People who complain about seeing something they don't like and then going out of their way to complain about it to everyone they see. (You can particularly see this on youtube comments)
Edgelords
Neon Genesis Evangelion (Seriously, it's not deep or intelligent in anyway. It's just the fever dream of some guy who went crazy and didn't take his pills) 
So yeah there's a list of things I don't like.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

Wes13 said:


> There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike.
> 
> Anarcho-Capitalists
> Religious Zealots
> ...



Remove the Evangelion part and we'll be perfectly alike.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 7, 2016)

Academic tests.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 8, 2016)

People who hate things for no reason other than because it's the "in thing" to hate it.
On that same bent: people who sheep along with everyone else so they don't stand out even if they don't actually hold the popular opinion.
People who think it's cool or whatever to get massively angry over little shit, it's like "whoa calm down, we have different opinions it's cool" or whatever.
People who think it's all right to treat other people like shit for no reason. 
People who decide that they get to impose what they want on you. Um no. You don't like something about me you're just gonna deal or go away.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2016)

Tumors.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 8, 2016)

Taxes


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> People who hate things for no reason other than because it's the "in thing" to hate it.
> On that same bent: people who sheep along with everyone else so they don't stand out even if they don't actually hold the popular opinion.
> People who think it's cool or whatever to get massively angry over little shit, it's like "whoa calm down, we have different opinions it's cool" or whatever.
> People who think it's all right to treat other people like shit for no reason.
> People who decide that they get to impose what they want on you. Um no. You don't like something about me you're just gonna deal or go away.


People who persistently try to get your to think the way they do where it isn't necessary or getting in anyone's way to begin with. Especially Religion or even when atheists who try too hard to make religious people question their own faith because apparently no matter who you are, religion will make you do evil things.

People with no tact for members of their own race (Irl The human Race ofcourse) Being overly angry with something tiny is no good, but sometimes anger or depression over small things is the result of someone needing a hand on their shoulder, so to speak. Emotions is a huge element of humanity and some people just need help to regulate it instead of being pushed away. Infamous examples that have alot of people split in online games, mainly MMOs were frustration or feeling intruded on can be justified: "Don't f***ing get mad  It's just a game. This is stupid." Then they ignore, not making the matter any better for anyone but themselves :/ (This never happens to me, but I have a few friends who are sensitive and seem to get angry at alot, just usually need a lil time to cool down but is treated this way before they can)

People who are generally unreasonable.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> People who persistently try to get your to think the way they do where it isn't necessary or getting in anyone's way to begin with. Especially Religion or even when atheists who try too hard to make religious people question their own faith because apparently no matter who you are, religion will make you do evil things.
> 
> People who are generally unreasonable.



Yeah, I am an atheist, and I gotta say this tendency of ours doesn't make us look very good. It doesn't really pay to enter that debate with a religious person, because it is a debate about reason, and religion isn't about reason. It's mainly about feelings and politics to me.

It's tough not to get angry about religion when I see it being used to persecute me in a very personal way. My parter is transgender FtM and so yeah, religion is being used to say I can't marry him because that is "immoral". What. A. Joke. Anyway, glad that whole debate has mostly been settled. 

Atheists need to be admirable, not angry. They need to take the high road.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Yeah, I am an atheist, and I gotta say this tendency of ours doesn't make us look very good. It doesn't really pay to enter that debate with a religious person, because it is a debate about reason, and religion isn't about reason. It's mainly about feelings and politics to me.
> 
> It's tough not to get angry about religion when I see it being used to persecute me in a very personal way. My parter is transgender FtM and so yeah, religion is being used to say I can't marry him because that is "immoral". What. A. Joke. Anyway, glad that whole debate has mostly been settled.
> 
> Atheists need to be admirable, not angry. They need to take the high road.


We religious people also need to grow up. Im equally disappointed in both parties when I see them bickering over it when in the grand scheme of things, is completely pointless. What I try to remind other Christians like me, the God we were initially brought up with is powerful beyond all fathom but MOST importantly, he is just as loving and benevolent. It was the book written by mans hands that made him out to be something to fear, something so vengeful and prejudice. I believe and feel whole heartedly that God doesnt care who or what you are so long as you grow up treating your follow men, women and children the best that you can and love them. I believe God wouldn't be anywhere near bothered enough of people not even believing in him either, why should he? if there IS a heaven and/or hell, the end will tell us either way. 

We also tend to get really stuck up, especially when many take a lot from the scriptures as literal. Mainly when it says "Made from his image" When I believe it all just resembles life in general and how many of our deeper net-workings share striking resemblance to many small to big vital structual patterns in the universe. What IS Immoral is to be so judgmental and so self-righteous. It upsets me greatly. 

Im sure none of that really means to much to you, but my overall is religious people have to keep in mind what is truly right and wrong, while aetheists should also know that not all religious people will be a stereotypical gullible bafoon that let it get in the way of critical thinking. Some of us just have faith and would rather not have to try and explain it or defend it. It's just a complex simplicity that a lot of us are just content with.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> We religious people also need to grow up. Im equally disappointed in both parties when I see them bickering over it when in the grand scheme of things, is completely pointless. What I try to remind other Christians like me, the God we were initially brought up with is powerful beyond all fathom but MOST importantly, he is just as loving and benevolent. It was the book written by mans hands that made him out to be something to fear, something so vengeful and prejudice. I believe and feel whole heartedly that God doesnt care who or what you are so long as you grow up treating your follow men, women and children the best that you can and love them. I believe God wouldn't be anywhere near bothered enough of people not even believing in him either, why should he? if there IS a heaven and/or hell, the end will tell us either way.
> 
> We also tend to get really stuck up, especially when many take a lot from the scriptures as literal. Mainly when it says "Made from his image" When I believe it all just resembles life in general and how many of our deeper net-workings share striking resemblance to many small to big vital structual patterns in the universe. What IS Immoral is to be so judgmental and so self-righteous. It upsets me greatly.
> 
> Im sure none of that really means to much to you, but my overall is religious people have to keep in mind what is truly right and wrong, while aetheists should also know that not all religious people will be a stereotypical gullible bafoon that let it get in the way of critical thinking. Some of us just have faith and would rather not have to try and explain it or defend it. It's just a complex simplicity that a lot of us are just content with.




No, it does mean a lot to me. Thanks buddy. I suspect there's a lot of Chriatians who feel like you. Their religion is personal and it makes them happy and that's all they need. Bravo to that I say. 

Unfortunately people hear the loud voices most and that image gets projected onto the religion as a whole. Just like not every atheist is smug and condescending like Richard Dawkins. 

Unfortunately I think as long as religion continues to be politicized, then we will have this war going on. I mean the Pope met personally with an anti-SSM zealot. That tells people like me that we need to watch out, because if we trust Christians, they will attempt to harm us more.

One thing to remember about the anger you see from the atheists, behind that anger is pain. Like a lot of anger. 

Growing up I went to a school in a red state with a lot of Christians. During my awkward adolescence, the meanest bullies who teased me were usually Christians, and the nice kids were non relgious. Atheists are angry about things like that deep down. I knew at that age I didn't want to be part of any religion. Lotta talk about "love". Lot of action based on hate. Just my experience, yours may vary!

Nice post.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> No, it does mean a lot to me. Thanks buddy. I suspect there's a lot of Chriatians who feel like you. Their religion is personal and it makes them happy and that's all they need. Bravo to that I say.
> 
> Unfortunately people hear the loud voices most and that image gets projected onto the religion as a whole. Just like not every atheist is smug and condescending like Richard Dawkins.
> 
> ...


Yea My experience with either side was most definitely different, I can see why you at any point mightve had the wrong idea of the entire populous of religion at all. Then again in those REALLY red states, they got so crazies there anyway, religious or not, just usually religious so they use it as an excuse to harm others, thinking theyre so righteous. Grr. But with that said too, its great that despite your experience you have the right sense to be aware that not everything is so black or white. Some Aethiests who have had much lighter experiences than you still end up being so bitter, pessimistic, accusing, arrogant and just as self righteous as the Religious nuts, thinking the world is better off without faith, when behind all the troubles and our subjective ideals, In *reality *its ACTUALLY of how _the world would be better off without hate_. Simple amIright? Lol but yea nice little chat here out of nowhere, always happy to see more people on the side of human unity than mislead prejudice.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmmm Things I hate.

So called "artisan" foods. That have lots of exotic flavors that end up tasting kind of weird. I feel like everything has chipotle or rosemary in it now. I kinda like the natural flavors of things.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 8, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Having to DISPOSE of all the DEAD BODIES of the PEOPLE I KILL after EATING them.
> Such a pain.


That sounds metal as fuck. Are you sure you aren't stuck in a Cannibal Corpse song?


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Cradle of Filth. (your icon is the shiz, @LazerMaster5 )

Agreed. I'm not atheist (I'm pagan) but yeah, there's no need to harangue anyone into questioning their faith! It'd be nice if people would just "live and let live" mostly.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 9, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Cradle of Filth. (your icon is the shiz, @LazerMaster5 )
> 
> Agreed. I'm not atheist (I'm pagan) but yeah, there's no need to harangue anyone into questioning their faith! It'd be nice if people would just "live and let live" mostly.



@SodaBubbles Off topic, but since we are talking about music....

I hear that song in your signature in my head every time I see it. What do you think of the new Santigold album?


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

@trashycoon I have not had a chance to hear it! I need to give it a listen. Thanks for the reminder <3 (your icon is also awesome btw)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 9, 2016)

three things in fact,
fursona bandwagoning
realists in a magical duel
and MC-donalds


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 9, 2016)

The "new" FAF I guess? Not really hatred, but confusement.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Unfortunately people hear the loud voices most and that image gets projected onto the religion as a whole. Just like not every atheist is smug and condescending like Richard Dawkins.



I'm going to bring this up because this is something _I_ hate; when how somebody says something, or how other people perceive their tone, is apparently treated as more important than what they have to say. 

I think a lot of people immediately dismiss Dawkins' comments as smug because he has a posh accent, for example.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> @trashycoon I have not had a chance to hear it! I need to give it a listen. Thanks for the reminder <3 (your icon is also awesome btw)



Aww thank you. I like yours a lot too.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to bring this up because this is something _I_ hate; when how somebody says something, or how other people perceive their tone, is apparently treated as more important than what they have to say.
> 
> I think a lot of people immediately dismiss Dawkins' comments as smug because he has a posh accent, for example.



Good one, Fallowfox. I do believe you're right. That happens all the time.

I threw that out there as a fan of Dawkins. He gave me the tools I need to debate religious people and I do that on other sites.

The guy has been starting to jump the shark lately for me though. Some of his recent remarks regarding women have made me cringe.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 10, 2016)

I hate when  people hate things just because it's popular? They call it overrated but hey, maybe people like it for a reason. That blind hatred that some people have for popular things whether they've experienced it or not really grinds my gears.

Also, asparagus and celery.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

My laptop being slow. 
How the hell am I getting lag in Undertale?
That game looks like it could run on GBA hardware, by all accounts, my craptop should be able to play it without lag.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 11, 2016)

People who can't see past their experiences and knowledge to truly listen or observe. 
Tradition. 
Debate, offense.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 11, 2016)

Being called a liar.
It's not gonna throw me into a blind rage but, it does bug.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2016)

Addicting game apps that use a lives system that makes you wait for the lives to refill unless you want to break the bank.

Asking for the name of a song in a video, especially one that neither Shazam nor Soundhound recognize, and there are no credits to it in the video description, and getting "Darude - Sandstorm" in response.

Gods that say "Thou shalt not kill" but say to kill homosexuals and sodomites.  Talk about hypocritical.

Things that I like to do for fun not being able to make me a living.

Adobe Creative Cloud.

Copyright law.  Especially when it comes to wanting to use your favorite Spotify song in a Machinima music video.  You either use the song and put your legality on the line, which has a very high house edge; or you can use music from the Youtube Audio Swap Library and be hated by your viewers for using overplayed music; or you can try to search for a better song that is creative commons or royalty free.  Fat chance that.

Music that I enjoy but am unable to buy easily because it is discontinued.

How women no longer wear legless (sometimes one piece) outfits in volleyball.  If I could, I would start a women's volleyball league just for entertainment purposes and have the players wear said outfits.  They would be paid to play.

The world of work.  Poor accomodations, rude coworkers who violate policies (like wolf whistling out loud which is still widely considered to be sexual harrassment) and nobody cares about it.  I beg your pardon; it's painful enough that I am morbidly obese and have to stand full time.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Addicting game apps that use a lives system that makes you wait for the lives to refill unless you want to break the bank.
> 
> Asking for the name of a song in a video, especially one that neither Shazam nor Soundhound recognize, and there are no credits to it in the video description, and getting "Darude - Sandstorm" in response.
> 
> ...



Hey, can you tell me what sucks about Adobe CC? I am still on CS4 and was gonna make the move soon. Thanks!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 12, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Hey, can you tell me what sucks about Adobe CC? I am still on CS4 and was gonna make the move soon. Thanks!



You have to pay a monthly fee to use it.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not too happy with our landlord.

Anyone want to take a guess at what the blue hell *this* is?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Not too happy with our landlord.
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess at what the blue hell *this* is?


Mushroom.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Mushroom.


Bing-bing-bing-bing-bing-bing
We got a winner.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

People who mess up meaningful relationships over stupid things and complaining about because they threw it away


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 16, 2016)

Call Of duty.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 20, 2016)

Paper cuts


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Getting tricked into eating an out of date sweet, it was reallly, really bad ;-;


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2016)

Corned Beef & Cabbage 
Sauerkraut
Beer
Funyuns
Pea Soup 
Ham
Lasagna


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 20, 2016)

Mega blocks


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Bad marketing (Eg; railworks) http://store.steampowered.com/dlc/24010/


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Mega blocks


I dunno, man, their halo and TMNT Minifigures are pretty well-designed.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I dunno, man, their halo and TMNT Minifigures are pretty well-designed.


You have me there... But they still aren't legos lol


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

politicians who send you to play their bloody games


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Getting tricked into eating an out of date sweet, it was reallly, really bad ;-;



I wasn't aware sweets could even go out of date?



Moondoggy said:


> Mega blocks



Ermargherd, this so much. When I was a child I hated megablocks because the blocks often didn't stick together properly, or were completely inseparable once they had been fixed to one another.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

I hate when I pour cereal into a bowl then when I am about to pour the milk I notice there is no milk


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I wasn't aware sweets could even go out of date?
> 
> 
> 
> Ermargherd, this so much. When I was a child I hated megablocks because the blocks often didn't stick together properly, or were completely inseparable once they had been fixed to one another.



It does 
uk.answers.yahoo.com: Eating expired candy?


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I hate when I pour cereal into a bowl then when I am about to pour the milk I notice there is no milk


Oooh that sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Oooh that sounds like a nightmare


It is. Nothing makes me more sad


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> It is. Nothing makes me more sad



At least it's not as bad as pouring out the milk and then finding out there's no cereal.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> At least it's not as bad as pouring out the milk and then finding out there's no cereal.


Then you can just drink the milk


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

"LMAO IT'S THE DOG FUCKER!!"

yeah, furry ends with a y, similar to beastiality, but fortunately, they are not the same


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> At least it's not as bad as pouring out the milk and then finding out there's no cereal.


I didn't even know people that did that existed, I'm kidding lol


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I didn't even know people that did that existed, I'm kidding lol


Yeah now that i think about it, who puts the milk in first?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Yeah now that i think about it, who puts the milk in first?



Poor lost souls.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

by far the worst thing is when you pour the milk over cereal and realize it's spoiled


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> by far the worst thing is when you pour the milk over cereal and realize it's spoiled


The stuff of nightmares


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> by far the worst thing is when you pour the milk over cereal and realize it's spoiled


Oh yeah this is also pretty bad.


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I hate when I pour cereal into a bowl then when I am about to pour the milk I notice there is no milk



Also: When I go to pour milk on my Frosted Flakes, distracted by the hotness of Tony the Tiger, and because of the shape of one of the flakes and the angle of the pour, the milk splashes up, and gets me.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Ermargherd, this so much. When I was a child I hated megablocks because the blocks often didn't stick together properly, or were completely inseparable once they had been fixed to one another.


The bricks themselves, yeah. Mega Blocks bricks have always been and will always be inferior to LEGO. Either they don't hold together, or they hold together too WELL, or they're mean for exactly one model, or they're malformed right in the box. Their minifigs used to be VASTLY inferior to LEGO.


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> Also: When I go to pour milk on my Frosted Flakes, distracted by the hotness of Tony the Tiger, and because of the shape of one of the flakes and the angle of the pour, the milk splashes up, and gets me.


please stop being so relatable.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> Also: When I go to pour milk on my Frosted Flakes, distracted by the hotness of Tony the Tiger, and because of the shape of one of the flakes and the angle of the pour, the milk splashes up, and gets me.


Same, well that or I'm doing the kids puzzles on the back of the box


----------



## wolfuu (Mar 21, 2016)

Mine's way more serious but INTOLERANT PEOPLE UGH. 

Someone I've been friends with for 3 years just said to my (bisexual) and my gay friend (with his bisexual boyfriend) 's faces that bi people are a joke. 

Excuse you.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Cra-Z-Art poster paints
Fuck Roseart and their successor brand Cra-Z-Art. Their art supplies are utter shit.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 23, 2016)

Lima Beans
Mosquitos
The toilet seat being left up
Wet toilet seats
Cold weather and snow
When people are rude to/ or think they're superior to waiters/fast food workers
People who don't tip at lest 15%
People who don't clean up after themselves in public, yeas I know there's people who are hired to clean but you don't have to make their jobs harder.


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Mar 23, 2016)

Egotism
When people think they know something and it turns out they are wrong
Bees
Steak
I don't know... now that you think of it, I don't really hate that many things. >w<


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 23, 2016)

overheating....take that as you will....i just hate the heat.....


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 24, 2016)

The sound of children coughing. *shudder*

Also: children, in general. But especially the coughing thing.


----------



## Easter (Mar 27, 2016)

This asshole sitting next to me started coughing blood, once.
All over my ham and tomato sandwich.
I'm the merciful type, but I never want to see anyone do that again, it's unhygienic and rude.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 27, 2016)

Easter said:


> This asshole sitting next to me started coughing blood, once.
> All over my ham and tomato sandwich.
> I'm the merciful type, but I never want to see anyone do that again, it's unhygienic and rude.



omg, you're so awful! *laughs*


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 30, 2016)

Social failure on a first try.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

-When white people talk street or generally try to pull off a 'gangsta' personality/look and think they have a right to say the 'n' word.

-When people think I'm intimidating

-Snow

-Cold weather

-Ice fishing

-Hunting when it's cold out and/or there's snow on the ground

-Lectures/meetings/conferences etc.


----------



## Dandorm (Mar 30, 2016)

Slow walkers, mainly in shops. I hate being stuck behind them (and not having the confidence to just barge past) which also in turn makes me very anxious when someone is walking right behind me, as I think they might feel the same.. Sounds odder in writing


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

So, person walks into _my_ room. "Hey, it's hot in here."
They go open _my_ window. "That's better."
Then they walk out of my room. 
It's cold in here now.
What the fuck


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

Copious amounts of spam.


----------



## reptile logic (May 17, 2016)

Hangnails.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Alright, I'm going to make a mini rant here because there's no Rants and Raves section anymore and I dont feel like creating _another_ stupid thread about spam.

It's legitimately starting to piss me off, everyone complaining about spam bots.

I get it, they're an issue. However, _*you*_ have the ability to rid them from your feed. Two clicks. It takes two goddamn clicks to block them. Click their name, then click block. It takes less than 2 seconds. If you're incapable of doing that, or simply just don't want to do it, then i legitimately feel sorry for you.


As for the issue most people have: the Administration/Moderation teams. It is completely understandable why people are upset with them. Put simply, they are rarely online. That's to be expected when their seems to be only a total of 3 active Admins with actual lives to attend to, and no mods. That's something that can be fixed and I really don't know why it hasn't been. That said, there could be a reasonable explanation. It's possible they're not ready to hire any volunteers so early in the new FaF's lifespan. Maybe it's something else entirely. Regardless, there could be a reason, so I will refrain from making judgments on that part.

Here's the issue I have with the people complaining about the Admins, though. They complain when the Admins aren't around. They complain when the Admins show up. They complain when the Admins do their job to the best of their ability at any given moment. I see absolutely no respect for them in any regards. I can't imagine how disheartening that is. Can you? Not being able to ever please anyone? I wouldn't want to be here any more than they are now if that's what Id get to come back to. That said, I'd still come back because I made the commitment to the forums and I would continue to fulfill it until I knew the forums were comfortable without me. Simply put, this circle-jerk of hatred for the Administration/Moderation helps absolutely fucking no one.

As an aside, this does not mean I believe the Admins are not in the wrong for being absent. I'm am merely suggesting that they're human beings with lives to attend to and, with being a small team they seen to be, it's probably stressful. Understandably. Everyone's opinion has been voiced, it's best not to beat it into the ground.


As an aside, I'm proud of those who at least one offered to help and/or showed some appreciation for a certain Admin's efforts Sunday.

I actually care for this forum and want to see it improve. I know, silly me.


----------



## Julen (May 17, 2016)

Russians on csgo


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 17, 2016)

I hate feeling. I wish I was numb to it all.

I also hate people who live up to stereotypes and don't expect to be treated like what they are being. They need to be eradicated.

Plus I despise people who have no tolerance and get easily offended. They can't be pleased.

I hate phony people who act like they care, but they clearly don't.

And I hate this one guy who keeps following me around here on the threads despite me telling him not to talk to me  (You know who you are!)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And I hate this one guy who keeps following me around here on the threads despite me telling him not to talk to me  (You know who you are!)



That's what the block and report function is for, use them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Long sentence about stuff.


I was talking about the food,slow your rolls.





Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And I hate this one guy who keeps following me around here on the threads despite me telling him not to talk to me  (You know who you are!)



Who the heck and how the heck do you know they're post stalking you?
Curious,that's all.

________________


Something else I hate:
Straight up avocados on anything,I can't eat them unless they're in guacamole or something.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 17, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Who the heck and how the heck do you know they're post stalking you?
> Curious,that's all.


It's this idiot that commented on my page just recently about not liking my attitude. I know he is stalking me because he never leaves me alone.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> It's this idiot that commented on my page just recently about not liking my attitude. I know he is stalking me because he never leaves me alone.



Oh wow,people need to chill with that.
Not liking something about someone doesn't give anyone a free pass for harassment/stalking/etc.
You should really report them to the moderator(s) if you can/want to anyways.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I was talking about the food,slow your rolls.


It has very little to do with you specifically. In fact, you're one of those who offered to help, which is nice. I didn't mean it to seem like I was attacking you. I'm just frustrated is all. Sorry.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 17, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Oh wow,people need to chill with that.
> Not liking something about someone doesn't give anyone a free pass for harassment/stalking/etc.
> You should really report them to the moderator(s) if you can/want to anyways.


Thanks for seeing what I mean.

Reporting them sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Thanks for seeing what I mean.
> 
> Reporting them sounds like a good idea.



No problemo,glad I could help.





Wither said:


> It has very little to do with you specifically. In fact, you're one of those who offered to help, which is nice. I didn't mean it to seem like I was attacking you. I'm just frustrated is all. Sorry.



It's all good,my post was vague to begin with.
I'm not mad or anything just figured I'd tell you I wasn't complaining about the spam in general so no worries dude.
Thanks for appreciating what I do around here,that's very nice of you and appreciated on my end too.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> It's this idiot that commented on my page just recently about not liking my attitude. I know he is stalking me because he never leaves me alone.


Holy mother of fuck, get over yourself.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> So, person walks into _my_ room. "Hey, it's hot in here."
> They go open _my_ window. "That's better."
> Then they walk out of my room.
> It's cold in here now.
> What the fuck


I closed it before I went to bed and yet it was open again when I woke up. 
They're fucking with me, they have to be ><.


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

jews.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 18, 2016)

Hugs.
Beans.
Bugs.
All people who oppose Cthulhu.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

People who acts that they're better than others
Authorities
Dumb people
Animal cruelty
Invaders and a little bit immigrants too (well, I fear immigrants actually)
Finnish politicians
Pea soup, EWWWWWWW
Spiders and big insects
Stereotypical mens
Big cities, I like to live in country town~
Drunk people
Those who are trying to tout their religion. SERIOUSLY!

And a lot of other things, yay!


----------



## Seikatan (May 19, 2016)

This


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 20, 2016)

Inconsistencies


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 21, 2016)

The isiots flooding in from the recent shutdown who do nothing but complain.


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> The isiots flooding in from the recent shutdown who do nothing but complain.


On the contrary. It's been pretty fucking funny laughing at them all.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> On the contrary. It's been pretty fucking funny laughing at them all.


Damned millennials who can't take losing their precious website because it's their only source of income, get a job, hippies. :V


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Damned millennials who can't take losing their precious website because it's their only source of income, get a job, hippies. :V


Yeah, you guys are the worst. 
(Am I also a millennial? I am confused on this manner.)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Yeah, you guys are the worst.
> (Am I also a millennial? I am confused on this manner.)


(I dunno, I've never been on the saying end of that word; It's a word exclusive to the subcategory of older humans known for fucking our economy.)


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> (I dunno, I've never been on the saying end of that word; It's a word exclusive to the subcategory of older humans known for fucking our economy.)


I can't wait until I get to wave a cane at young fellows.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

I really don't like the direction they went with Lucifer in Supernatural.
The conversation he and God were having for a while was going well,but I think Lucifer deserved more in the end.
You don't just accept an apology that easily when the very person you call your father threw you away in the cage for all those years and never once bothered to try and speak to you or answer your cries.
You don't just accept an apology from someone who made all of your brothers and sisters hate you,and become nothing to them except 'The Serpent'..'The Deceiver'..
Lucifer deserve the apology he got,but it shouldn't have been over right then and there,he shouldn't have been all chummy with God after and so willing to save his life when Amara attacked him.
None of it sits right with me,that's not the Lucifer Supernatural made him out to be.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

The amount of spam right now on the forums. But then again, that's just me.


----------



## Wither (May 27, 2016)

I hate that forums.furaffinity.net: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions) (READ THE OP) was closed so that I can't necro it with




because salty oldfag.


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

I hate this.






(You know who you are. >:c)


----------



## Wither (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I hate this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saokymo (May 27, 2016)

Both of those images make me irrationally angry. I hate you both.
(Not really. <3)


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Wither said:


>



I'm blocking u >:v



Saokymo said:


> Both of those images make me irrationally angry. I hate you both.
> (Not really. <3)



Omg he was the one who showed me the first one.


----------



## Wither (May 27, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Both of those images make me irrationally angry. I hate you both.
> (Not really. <3)


It's so fascinating that it bugs people.


----------



## Saokymo (May 27, 2016)

Wither said:


> It's so fascinating that it bugs people.


Because watching the piece slide into the hole is oddly satisfying, and there's such a long lead-up to it. Being denied at the end is a total cock-block, man. >:|


----------



## Multoran (May 27, 2016)

Threads about shit I hate.
Feminazis.
Black Lives Matter delusionalists.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

I hate when I can't post for some reason and that it happened so much yesterday.


----------



## Multoran (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I hate when I can't post for some reason and that it happened so much yesterday.


This has happened to me many a time.
And don't listen to what people might say about what causes it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2016)

Sleep.


----------



## politekun (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> INSECTS. I WANT TO KILL THEM ALL.


This :'l


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> INSECTS. I WANT TO KILL THEM ALL.



#1 reason why I hate summer


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

- Sleep. *I get a whole life and I have to spend a third of it recharging my energy? *What a rip off.
- Hardcore social justice knights, MRA fedora warriors, etc. It seems everyone's on two sides of the same social circle and either thinks everything is offensive or women are all these evil feminist witches trying to cut their penises off.
- 99.99% of Politicians, CEO's, and Multi-millionaires. They're sociopaths assfucking the world economy and I hope they burn in Hades.
- Wasps and mosquitos. Fuck them. Their only purpose is to be assholes and spread AIDS and Malaria it seems.
- Mainstream pop and hip-hop. Two genres of music that have been raping the top 40 charts and my ears for ages, can't remember the last time either of these genres were even that great in the mainstream. Old school and underground hip-hop are nice, and older pop music was hit or miss, but it's gotten more and more commercial.
- People who choose to remain ignorant and stupid despite having the resources to learn and improve themselves.
- People who only give a fuck about the world and the plight of the people around them so long as they get theirs. 
- Slow internet speeds. Fuck I hate when I get slow internet. It's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I can sort of confirm this, my grandparents are selfish b*stards who pretty much hate everyone.


Wow. At least when they die you'll never have to worry about paying the bills.


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I doubt that. They're the sort of people who would have it buried with them in a tomb so that they feel important.


That, or their cat will be rich as fuck.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 28, 2016)

No clue if I've posted this here

But people who enable broken behavior like fucking "headmates" and otherkin shit


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> No clue if I've posted this here
> 
> But people who enable broken behavior like fucking "headmates" and otherkin shit


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> - 99.99% of Politicians, CEO's, and Multi-millionaires. They're sociopaths assfucking the world economy and I hope they burn in Hades.



Agreed. Though as opposed to Hades, it might be fun to just burn them now...


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> Agreed. Though as opposed to Hades, it might be fun to just burn them now...


Tho if you burn them now, we go to jail and they just die. Hades the burning never stops. Like gonorrhea only in your soul.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 28, 2016)

Wes13 said:


> There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike.
> 
> Anarcho-Capitalists
> Religious Zealots
> ...


My ex tried to get me to watch Evangelion and I couldn't... The voices just.. Annoyed me!  I thought it was just the English dub, but even the normal was annoying:/


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Tho if you burn them now, we go to jail and they just die. Hades the burning never stops. Like gonorrhea only in your soul.



Good point! Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> No clue if I've posted this here
> 
> But people who enable broken behavior like fucking "headmates" and otherkin shit


I don't see why anyone would hate them, so much as just, feel sorry for them. They obviously aren't in the best place mentally. I mean yeah they're cringe-fests, but they actually do believe, or at least really, /really/ are trying to make themselves believe this is true for some reason.


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

@Wither .!

just kidding i like all of you


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Wes13 said:


> There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike.
> 
> Anarcho-Capitalists
> Religious Zealots
> ...


Other than Evangelion this list is me.


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> @Wither .!
> 
> just kidding i like all of you


You're lucky I'm eating Chinese food.
Otherwise I'd make a comment ti an affect of "I'll gut you".

This Chinese food is pretty good though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 28, 2016)

The 'Norm' - No one really knows what the 'norm' is. Anyone who tries to follow the 'norm' are indeed all sheep.  Why?  Because we all have a desire to 'follow the leader' even though those we view as the leader tends to be another follower who is following someone else, they just make it seem like it's their idea. 
  This BS about 'equality' - We should be embracing difference, not equality.  We don't all have to be the Same, think the Same or look the Same.  Instead of either ridiculing other cultures that we don't understand, or even trying to compare them to our own; we should try to get to know their culture.  Even if we can't really understand their culture, we should accept it.  All Lives Matter. 
Politics and this Lie That we need a President or a Government - News flash, it doesn't work.  They can't fully 'lead' us and we, The People, could learn to govern our own actions.  This whole, 'United we Stand; Devided we Fall' is a lie, too.  If we're United, it's harder for the Government to control us.  Where as if we're divided, it's easier for them to cause conflict and disorder so we'll be too distracted fighting each other to worry about what they are doing on their throwns.  Some of the things we see on the news now-a-days have been around for years, yet the news wants to cause an uproar about it? Hmmm.
Bullies/Cyber Bullies - People who think it's ok to make another's life miserable and even go as far as threatening their life, or threatening to rape them.  Or anything else their sick minds can think of.  Telling them they should kill themselves.  People have actually followed through with killing themselves due to such actions.  News flash, in some cases if it can be proven you were the leading cause of the action of them killing themselves, you can be tried for 'Involentary Manslaughter'.  May not be as bad as the other 3 degrees of murder, but I can initially 'ruin your life'.  As rightly is should.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 28, 2016)

Lies, lies of omission, deception, falseness, disingenuousness, and all those who perpetuate them willfully, no matter what their excuse or self-justification. The man who insults you is superior to the man who politely pretends to like you, but even they are superior to the liars.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 28, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> The 'Norm' - No one really knows what the 'norm' is. Anyone who tries to follow the 'norm' are indeed all sheep.  Why?  Because we all have a desire to 'follow the leader' even though those we view as the leader tends to be another follower who is following someone else, they just make it seem like it's their idea.
> This BS about 'equality' - We should be embracing difference, not equality.  We don't all have to be the Same, think the Same or look the Same.  Instead of either ridiculing other cultures that we don't understand, or even trying to compare them to our own; we should try to get to know their culture.  Even if we can't really understand their culture, we should accept it.  All Lives Matter.
> Politics and this Lie That we need a President or a Government - News flash, it doesn't work.  They can't fully 'lead' us and we, The People, could learn to govern our own actions.  This whole, 'United we Stand; Devided we Fall' is a lie, too.  If we're United, it's harder for the Government to control us.  Where as if we're divided, it's easier for them to cause conflict and disorder so we'll be too distracted fighting each other to worry about what they are doing on their throwns.  Some of the things we see on the news now-a-days have been around for years, yet the news wants to cause an uproar about it? Hmmm.
> Bullies/Cyber Bullies - People who think it's ok to make another's life miserable and even go as far as threatening their life, or threatening to rape them.  Or anything else their sick minds can think of.  Telling them they should kill themselves.  People have actually followed through with killing themselves due to such actions.  News flash, in some cases if it can be proven you were the leading cause of the action of them killing themselves, you can be tried for 'Involentary Manslaughter'.  May not be as bad as the other 3 degrees of murder, but I can initially 'ruin your life'.  As rightly is should.



But we do know what the norm is and it's quite alright honestly.


----------



## Zipline (May 28, 2016)

Mosquitoes and people who do not say thank you when I hold the door open.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But we do know what the norm is and it's quite alright honestly.


  Ok, what is the 'Norm' than?  Because what's normal to you could very well not mean the same thing for another group of individuals.  What makes your definition of normal better or worse than another persons definition?  How is it that so many different definitions of normal exists?  If there was such a thing as normal than wouldn't it be safe to say that everyone would know what it is?   Is it not something we're taught from birth?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That could possibly be the longest comment I've ever seen...


Haha sorry xD but I've seen quite longer ones on here


----------



## AvaWOLF13 (May 28, 2016)

I hate it when people automatically assume I have sex with animals when I say I am a furry. I hate when druggies have children. I hate when people screw over their own lives and beg for money on the streets. I hate hateful people, I don't hate them, I just dislike them. I hate COD BO3. I hate living in Arizona. It's so dull here.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 28, 2016)

People who click at waitstaff, like really? rude


----------



## Moondoggy (May 28, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Mosquitoes and people who do not say thank you when I hold the door open.


This


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

AvaWOLF13 said:


> I hate living in Arizona. It's so dull here.


But you have cool cacti in southern Arizona!


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> People who click at waitstaff, like really? rude



Totally agree. I had a long stint of waiting tables, and it's amazing how rude people can be, and how stressful it can become. 

I always thought everyone should be required to wait tables for 6 months, just so they can see what it's like!


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> Totally agree. I had a long stint of waiting tables, and it's amazing how rude people can be, and how stressful it can become.
> 
> I always thought everyone should be required to wait tables for 6 months, just so they can see what it's like!


Dude I say this all the time
It's my job to do a waiting tables thing at a counter service cafe and damn
I've had people crumble entire croissants and push it onto the floor, people have a go at me for the brand like yo I'm 18 what am I gonna do about the loyalty card system 
Dude it's never dull but Jesus it has its moments


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Dude I say this all the time
> It's my job to do a waiting tables thing at a counter service cafe and damn
> I've had people crumble entire croissants and push it onto the floor, people have a go at me for the brand like yo I'm 18 what am I gonna do about the loyalty card system
> Dude it's never dull but Jesus it has its moments



It definitely has it moments. People act weird around food, kinda like hungry dogs, all competing for the same bone.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

That my body is really sore and I can't work on the art trade right now.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (May 29, 2016)

spam bots.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, SPAM BOTS. People who create those things should be banned in real life from ever coming into contact with digital technology again. -_-*


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 29, 2016)

people who, when having a conversation with them: you say something in the conversation but the other person continues talking wothouy giving any indication that you said anything.

basically, people who demand to be listened to but do not listen back


----------



## Crestego (May 29, 2016)

Things I hate? Eherm..... *cracks knuckles, then entire spine*

-Misinformation on pet care (fish more specifically, but still applies to all pets) from big chain pet stores or pet stores that don't both to research the animals they sell beyond the basic stuff.

-Asthma.... yeah, nearly dying from suffocation is far from fun.

-Dis-respect and unnecessary judgement being passed down for no reason.... I can understand what first impressions are and the importance of them a lot of the time, but some people take it to the absolute extreme. 

-Piss.... I don't honestly know why on this one, hated it since I was a child (did NOT take long for me to get potty trained either, that's how much it enrages me).

-Those who use religion as an excuse to be bigoted against a certain gender/race/sexuality. I've got a sister whom wishes to be a youth pastor one day, and she fucking knows better than that.... then I got in-laws that (although don't outright admit it a lot of the time) are heavily against gay marriage and abortion. I don't tend to talk with them often on these subjects. :V

-Feeling Forced to pay tips; I used to work as a waitress at a privately owned Thai restaurant with small success (food was great and boss was pretty damn nice and well known around town, but couldn't manage her business well), and our tips were shared. I learned from working that stressful job that tips are nice, but it's absolute bullshit to feel obligated to tip when you don't have the money or even don't want to. Tip (and well) if you feel as if the staff did a great job; basic tip if they did their job decently; and don't tip at all if the service wasn't tipping for.... they don't have to do extremely bad for you to not tip them. Trust me, most servers are taught that young people don't tip often; we have no money except for the food. :'D
    -On the same note, people with NO fucking manners also irk me. Some form of courtesy when you go out to eat is kind of expected... and there's NO reason to be leaving your trash everywhere and being rude to the waitstaff at a place if they hadn't done anything to you. If you are drunk and not at a bar, stay home and be rude to yourself instead. 

That's all I can think of for now... but i'll probaly throw in an update message when I can think of more. I honestly don't get outright angered by most things... if anything, these are pretty rare for me to get worked up over. Whenever I do get mad, I just go straight to sad about the fact that I get mad, cry for a bit, then the bad emotions go away. XD


----------



## AvaWOLF13 (May 29, 2016)

Wither said:


> But you have cool cacti in southern Arizona!


But everything is still dull. They don't make a difference.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Ok, what is the 'Norm' than?  Because what's normal to you could very well not mean the same thing for another group of individuals.  What makes your definition of normal better or worse than another persons definition?  How is it that so many different definitions of normal exists?  If there was such a thing as normal than wouldn't it be safe to say that everyone would know what it is?   Is it not something we're taught from birth?



The accepted norm by majority of society is:

Being able to socialize without sperging out
Good personal hygiene (AKA shower once a day at the least)
Having at least one hobby that's not related to games or computers
Exercise and getting out of the house every so often
Having real friends that aren't just on the internet

Majority rules and I have to agree this list is pretty alright.


----------



## Wither (May 29, 2016)

AvaWOLF13 said:


> But everything is still dull. They don't make a difference.


Enjoy your damn cacti. I miss the cacti.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

Getting dirty when I know I can't get cleaned right away. I like to stay clean.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The accepted norm by majority of society is:
> 
> Being able to socialize without sperging out
> Good personal hygiene (AKA shower once a day at the least)
> ...



Those rules are fine.  I agree those are 'healthy' norms to have.  Though I personally fail at all but one of those.
Exercise is my fault, I bathe daily, but the others, not so much.
Yes it is a good norm to socialize, but what is normal to socialize about?  I find it that if you don't have kids or aren't married, no one wants anything to do with you because they can't share stories about their kids or their marriage life.
Another popular conversation is music, another thing I don't have knowledge about.
You may say, "Well maybe if you strived to have those very 'normal' things, than it'd be different!"
Thing is, I don't want to get married or have kids nor do I want to research shit that doesn't interest me enough to do for my own agenda just to 'socialize'.  That's considered being 'fake'.
  I have to get to know someone to have anything to talk about  irl, anyways.
  All that's what we see on the surface of the term.  Those are the good things.
On the internet I can find others who like art, RPing, debate about interests and openingly talk about stupid things.  Though a lot of that has died down, too.  Now it isn't 'normal' to talk to someone you don't know.  Hell it's become normal to be a total ass to people who you don't know, that you don't understand.  Internet and the real world alike.
  Heaven forbid that you don't act like everyone else. Because of the way you were raised and how things personally influenced you in life.  Or your culture.
  You try to be nice and you do try and socialize, but because you're not like them, they act nice to your face, but you catch them talking about you behind your back.  Another 'norm' btw.  People like to betray and back stab each other.  I've seen it occur between two people who were supposed to be good friends.
  Yeah.. Being normal is good and all, if you're faking it.  Or ok about being 'fake'.  Which, believe it or not, a lot of people are.  They know having kids and a family is popular and normal so they strive for it.  Even if they don't personally want it.  Or research music even if you just like listening to it, and not care what the artist had for breakfast or where they were last spotted.
They create 'problems' or 'drama' just for attention or so they have something to talk to their friends about.  Because if you actually chose to live a trouble free life, you'd be surprised how little you really will have to talk to someone about.


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (May 29, 2016)

When people spam something very random in a foreign language for the first 9 pages of a general thread...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 30, 2016)

-And when you have to click through 19 pages of literally nothing (because you blocked all the spambots) before finding a REAL thread!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 30, 2016)

Unwanted Skype updates.


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Unwanted Skype updates.


For a long time you could just not update. You could keep skype at the update you liked. However, earlier this year, they made it so people with old clients couldn't enter calls with those of newer updates.
It was a real dick move, forcing people to use a shittier version of their program.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2016)

This is a fairly minor thing, all in all:

But overly large Signatures often annoy me. Sometimes, on certain forums, all you see are two word replies to a post, and then these huge sigs repeated over and over so that it seems like you waste a lot of time scrolling past them.

I support limiting signature size!~~Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 31, 2016)

Simo said:


> This is a fairly minor thing, all in all:
> 
> But overly large Signatures often annoy me. Sometimes, on certain forums, all you see are two word replies to a post, and then these huge sigs repeated over and over so that it seems like you waste a lot of time scrolling past them.
> 
> I support limiting signature size!~~Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Oh mate I know that pain. One guy on a site had a sig that spanned the equivalent of 60 lines to basically say "Anyone who's joined the furry fandom went from innocent to a sex crazed slut"

Like mate, nah fuck that


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Mary Sues. Nuff said.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh mate I know that pain. One guy on a site had a sig that spanned the equivalent of 60 lines to basically say "Anyone who's joined the furry fandom went from innocent to a sex crazed slut"
> 
> Like mate, nah fuck that



Yep, and after seeing these things 500 times, we care less and less, because it's just so much meaningless clutter. Never understood the trend.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 31, 2016)

People who bring flashlights to haunted attractions.


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

Simo said:


> This is a fairly minor thing, all in all:
> 
> But overly large Signatures often annoy me. Sometimes, on certain forums, all you see are two word replies to a post, and then these huge sigs repeated over and over so that it seems like you waste a lot of time scrolling past them.
> 
> I support limiting signature size!~~Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


I prefer the folk who keep it to quotes. 
I also prefer how things like IP.Board (what Phoenixed uses) allows you to block specific signatures  instead of having to block all.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

I hate how there is often only garbage on the TV during the day.


----------



## Crestego (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I hate how there is often only garbage on the TV during the day.


That's why I tend to binge-watch Youtube or Netflix instead. :^)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Crestego said:


> That's why I tend to binge-watch Youtube or Netflix instead. :^)


I will once season 3 of BoJack Horseman comes out


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 5, 2021)

I hate that GameStop doesn't give me a case to put the game in when I buy a Nintendo DS game anymore.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 5, 2021)

Myself? Does that count?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 5, 2021)

I got so confused it said forum games were missing on tje first post


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Myself? Does that count?


No


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 5, 2021)

Rimna said:


> No


Whyyyyyyyy??

I is dum dum.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whyyyyyyyy??
> 
> I is dum dum.


But there are already enough haters out there who do that for everyone. Don't do their job for free for them


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 5, 2021)

Rimna said:


> But there are already enough haters out there who do that for everyone. Don't do their job for free for them


But it's so easy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

Fresh, 4 years necro


----------



## ben909 (Feb 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fresh, 4 years necro


“Fresh from the grave sent”


----------



## Punji (Feb 5, 2021)

I hate 5-year-old thread necros.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2021)

@Chaosmasterdelta you're going to get spanked for this. >:{


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 5, 2021)

*sex pests*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 5, 2021)

I hate it when literally every single irl non-artist that I show my art to will say the exact same thing to me, "I can't even draw stick figures!" Like... ahahahaha like no one else has _ever_ said that to me!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate it when literally every single irl non-artist that I show my art to will say the exact same thing to me, "I can't even draw stick figures!" Like... ahahahaha like no one else has _ever_ said that to me!


CAN YOU DRAW ME?!?!??


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate it when literally every single irl non-artist that I show my art to will say the exact same thing to me, "I can't even draw stick figures!" Like... ahahahaha like no one else has _ever_ said that to me!


It's only a question of committing to it. These people probably don't doubt that they would be able to draw if that was their hobby/career. They're being humble and saying that they have no authority in this domain. It's a sort of humility that everyone should practice


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 5, 2021)

Having to repeat myself, without any indication that another person even TRIED to hear what I said.

If I got a mangled phrase back I might be able to put up with it, but at least make an EFFORT to listen to others.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 7, 2021)

Wes13 said:


> There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike.
> 
> Anarcho-Capitalists
> Religious Zealots
> ...


This. I see this on Deviantart all the time, and each time I do, I can't help but groan at them seeing how they either went looking for it or had the mature filter turned off.



Gushousekai195 said:


> Addicting game apps that use a lives system that makes you wait for the lives to refill unless you want to break the bank.
> 
> Asking for the name of a song in a video, especially one that neither Shazam nor Soundhound recognize, and there are no credits to it in the video description, and getting "Darude - Sandstorm" in response.
> 
> ...


This and this.



LindyHop said:


> Lima Beans
> Mosquitos
> The toilet seat being left up
> Wet toilet seats
> ...


This definitely, especially in the city, where there are literally garbage cans on every corner. *Utilize them.*


Seikatan said:


> View attachment 11494 This


Ah, the "fave a lot of an artist's content expecting him/her to view your profile and then remove the faves when disappointed by the lack of response from the artist) sort. Always a common annoyance.


AsheSkyler said:


> *Yeah, SPAM BOTS. People who create those things should be banned in real life from ever coming into contact with digital technology again. -_-**


Fully agree.


Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> *I hate how there is often only garbage on the TV during the day.*


This. Thank God for Netflix and HBO Max.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *Having to repeat myself, without any indication that another person even TRIED to hear what I said.*
> 
> If I got a mangled phrase back I might be able to put up with it, but at least make an EFFORT to listen to others.


I only repeat myself once, and then I just slap the "Certified Moron" sticker on their head and walk away.

As for my own list, there's just one thing: *stupid people*.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

[Edit: the post that was here is an outdated opinion I had that was changed.]


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> When I say "Black Lives Matter" and someone says "All Lives Matter", disregarding that BLM is a legit movement for black folks, not just a simple little saying. I guess we have to change it from BLM to ALM and include everyone, even folks who don't get murdered for the color of their skin. Smh
> 
> (Please do not reply to this post with an arguement about your belief in ALM. I don't care at all and I will not change my mind just because you said so.)


Hate to disagree..  what about the Chinese tyrany government punishing and mistreating the civilians..? What about the white or any other color of trans people who are getting abused or hated on..? White, Korean, Chinese, Mexican gays getting hated on or being mistreated or bullied? Lesbian white, Mexican or Chinese ladies..? Open up that bigger picture in your head, it's not all about one. Its about all. Watch. I'm gonna get banned for standing up to you and sticking up for every other race, gender of the race and sexuality of the race.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Hate to disagree..  what about the Chinese tyrany government punishing and mistreating the civilians..? What about the white or any other color of trans people who are getting abused or hated on..? White, Korean, Chinese, Mexican gays getting hated on or being mistreated or bullied? Lesbian white, Mexican or Chinese ladies..? Open up that bigger picture in your head, it's not all about one. Its about all. Watch. I'm gonna get banned for standing up to you and sticking up for every other race, gender of the race and sexuality of the race.


There are seperate movements for seperate groups of people, why can't black people have one of their own? Other races must have some of their own


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Hate to disagree..  what about the Chinese tyrany government punishing and mistreating the civilians..? What about the white or any other color of trans people who are getting abused or hated on..? White, Korean, Chinese, Mexican gays getting hated on or being mistreated or bullied? Lesbian white, Mexican or Chinese ladies..? Open up that bigger picture in your head, it's not all about one. Its about all. Watch. I'm gonna get banned for standing up to you and sticking up for every other race, gender of the race and sexuality of the race.


I wasn't disregarding other races. Please don't put words in my mouth of which I never said.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it's important to understand that people have feelings, and many of them can be extreme strong feelings. Being discriminated against is a terrible thing that ostracizes everybody involved. Targeted groups (Such as black people) Form with other black people because they are suffering in similar ways, for the same reason. The same way gay people unite around a similar cause. Both groups want the same thing, but separate themselves because they dont feel that same connection.

While ALL lives do matter, the context with which it was created is the bad part. Lives matter, they always has, it just has taken people more time to realize that.

Can we please agree on that at least? And not create a long drawn out argument?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think it's important to understand that people have feelings, and many of them can be extreme strong feelings. Being discriminated against is a terrible thing that ostracizes everybody involved. Targeted groups (Such as black people) Form with other black people because they are suffering in similar ways, for the same reason. The same way gay people unite around a similar cause. Both groups want the same thing, but separate themselves because they dont feel that same connection.
> 
> While ALL lives do matter, the context with which it was created is the bad part. Lives matter, they always has, it just has taken people more time to realize that.
> 
> Can we please agree on that at least? And not create a long drawn out argument?


Thank you. That was completely my point and I didn't have to be talked down to like that. Thank you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you. That was completely my point and I didn't have to be talked down to like that. Thank you!


I believe that we should all try to cooperate. And on issues like this it's very easy to become polarized. Everybody needs to just pause and rethink what a person is really trying to mean. I know for me words can be difficult to decipher, Dyslexia makes that a bit harder. But all of us want things to get better, and we need to root out hateful rhetoric, I dont blame anybody for getting triggered or heated, but it's good to maintain a level head.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate it when people assume my opinion and get offended by things they assume I believe in.


I also think it's very good to not say things like that. It is how you feel and that is a legitimate thing to think, but saying it out loud only prolongs conflict. Deescalate please.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

Ketchup, maple syrup, and peanut butter


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I also think it's very good to not say things like that. It is how you feel and that is a legitimate thing to think, but saying it out loud only prolongs conflict. Deescalate please.


Thank you. I deleted it


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you. I deleted it


Thank you very much :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Ketchup, maple syrup, and peanut butter


I JUST REALIZED WHAT THREAD THIS WAS. How can you hate those three things!? God's finest creations.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thank you very much :3


You're very welcome


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> You're very welcome


It's just heartwarming to have a resolution to something, however I wonder what @Charleslr'93 thinks.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Also, why would he get banned for that? I don't report things like that.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I JUST REALIZED WHAT THREAD THIS WAS. How can you hate those three things!? God's finest creations.


Oh I forgot. 
I also hate @ssaannttoo


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Also, why would he get banned for that? I don't report things like that.


As I've said previously people can get very heated over things they believe to be just truth. Saying ALL LIVES MATTER is generally associated with white supremacy. Though I have said "All lives matter" I dont mean it in that scummy regard. I care about people, and everybody matters.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Oh I forgot.
> I also hate @ssaannttoo


;~;

i thought we were friends..


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> As I've said previously people can get very heated over things they believe to be just truth. Saying ALL LIVES MATTER is generally associated with white supremacy. Though I have said "All lives matter" I dont mean it in that scummy regard. I care about people, and everybody matters.


I know. I just like to say BLM because it's the name of a movement. Like if someone mentions the "Jimmy Fund" , folks shouldn't say "no its the All Childrens Fund" when the Jimmy fund is only for children with mental illness, not ALL kids. Food for thought.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ;~;
> 
> i thought we were friends..


Just kidding, ily and your terrible taste.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I know. I just like to say BLM because it's the name of a movement. Like if someone mentions the "Jimmy Fund" , folks shouldn't say "no its the All Childrens Fund" when the Jimmy fund is only for children with mental illness, not ALL kids. Food for thought.


I guess the big thing for me and BLM is I dont like recognize race. Like, i've never once looked at somebody and been ew, or Ah, you're cool because of the color of their skin. And Racism is just such a strange concept to me. I mean, I understand it's easy to pick somebody out based on how they look, but like it just dont work in my head ya know?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Just kidding, ily and your terrible taste.


Thanks.

*Eats ketchup on my peanut butter.*


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> As I've said previously people can get very heated over things they believe to be just truth. Saying ALL LIVES MATTER is generally associated with white supremacy. Though I have said "All lives matter" I dont mean it in that scummy regard. I care about people, and everybody matters.


That's exactly my point. Everyone is here and everyone matters.  Saying someone or something matters and oonly matters because of the color..  that I question.  
More to make my point, what matters more than humans is the world. Where would we be, as a human race, without a planet to live on and thrive off of.   

I hate it when people think I'm a white supremacist because I say everyone matters, people jump to the conclusion, almost immediately, pointing fingers and saying I'm racist. loving everyone regardless of skin color,  saying everyone matters regardless of skin color, how is that racist..? Please tell me.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Eats ketchup on my peanut butter.*


Okay, gloves off its time to fight


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

[Edit: I can't put my opinion into words people can understand due to my disability and I apologise so I deleted this. It was just a post I made where I tried to explain my opinion the best i could but once again, I feel like I'm too dumb to explain properly]

@Charleslr'93 not trying to piss you off, just read this please

Edit: i understand your opposition to my BLM post now. I'm sorry for assuming shit about you. I did the same thing by assuming back and I apologise


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I hate it when people think I'm a white supremacist because I say everyone matters, people jump to the conclusion, almost immediately, pointing fingers and saying I'm racist. loving everyone regardless of skin color, saying everyone matters regardless of skin color, how is that racist..? Please tell me.


Well the problem with that is that IS what is associated with it. If I were to say "I like rainbows because it associates with me" Then people assume I'm gay, because that is the common phenomenon. Gay = Rainbows.

If you say "All lives matter" The general association is white supremacy. That is the main group of people that say that. If you dont wish to be a part of white supremacy, find a different slogan,


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> That's exactly my point. Everyone is here and everyone matters.  Saying someone or something matters and oonly matters because of the color..  that I question.
> More to make my point, what matters more than humans is the world. Where would we be, as a human race, without a planet to live on and thrive off of.
> 
> I hate it when people think I'm a white supremacist because I say everyone matters, people jump to the conclusion, almost immediately, pointing fingers and saying I'm racist. loving everyone regardless of skin color,  saying everyone matters regardless of skin color, how is that racist..? Please tell me.


Last I checked, excluding a race or multiple races from love and care, is what racism is.    How is saying everyone of all color matters...  how is that racist.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

And I do believe All Lives Matter, it's just BLM is a movement for black people just like there is also a movement for asian americans too.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

@Charleslr'93 anyways I apologise if I offended you. Was not my intention to offend anyone.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Last I checked, excluding a race or multiple races from love and care, is what racism is.    How is saying everyone of all color matters...  how is that racist.


The way I see it is if you have one charity to donate to to end all discrimination, where does it start? Does it start with the children at the border? Does it start with blacks or trans? It can't pick or choose because that is inherently wrong. So we have to give the power to choose to the donate. Have different organizations that do things for certain groups, then it because the people's problem.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it is wrong to separate people based on who they are, even if it means different organizations. But it's easier to get help that way, in my humble opinion.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The way I see it is if you have one charity to donate to to end all discrimination, where does it start? Does it start with the children at the border? Does it start with blacks or trans? It can't pick or choose because that is inherently wrong. So we have to give the power to choose to the donate. Have different organizations that do things for certain groups, then it because the people's problem.


We should just help everyone and each other. We need world peace and love for all races, religions, sexual orientations, genders, etc. We should all help and give.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> We should just help everyone and each other. We need world peace and love for all races, religions, sexual orientations, genders, etc. We should all help and give.


Precisely. I believe that is the point @Charleslr'93 is trying to make. If you separate people who need help then there is inherent inequality. And I believe that is a strong and noble point.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think it is wrong to separate people based on who they are, even if it means different organizations. But it's easier to get help that way, in my humble opinion.


Yeah, that does make more sense, but for the people who belong to the race, many of them don't oppose. That was basically my point.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yeah, that does make more sense, but for the people who belong to the race, many of them don't oppose. That was basically my point.


And that is where the dilemma comes in. Both of your points are valid, but they are from opposing sides in a way. There is no perfect answer, no perfect solution. We just need more people like the three of us, who care enough to sit down and just talk about these things, and are passionate for change.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And that is where the dilemma comes in. Both of your points are valid, but they are from opposing sides in a way. There is no perfect answer, no perfect solution. We just need more people like the three of us, who care enough to sit down and just talk about these things, and are passionate for change.


Agreed!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

I hate having cognitive issues (i'm on the schizophrenic spectrum), I can't explain myself correctly and it makes me feel stupid.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate having cognitive issues (i'm on the schizophrenic spectrum), I can't explain myself correctly and it makes me feel stupid.


I have dislexia and ADHD, it makes comprehension hard, as well as focusing so we're all there with you. <3


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And that is where the dilemma comes in. Both of your points are valid, but they are from opposing sides in a way. There is no perfect answer, no perfect solution. We just need more people like the three of us, who care enough to sit down and just talk about these things, and are passionate for change.


I see people, not color.  I see people in need of love and care.  I don't see their skin color, their gender, their sexuality.  I see people.  People.  Fellow people.   I absolutely hate it when people assume I'm a racist but never bother to ask why I believe in that everyone matters.  No one wants the side of ALM, they only care about color, gender or sexuality. they refuse to acknowledge the other side and the bigger picture.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I have dislexia and ADHD, it makes comprehension hard, as well as focusing so we're all there with you. <3


Thank you. Mental illness sucks.

Btw you and him changed my opinion. I never actually sat down to talk to anyone about this before, I always thought it was racism because I'm easily impressionable and believed lies.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I have dislexia and ADHD, it makes comprehension hard, as well as focusing so we're all there with you. <3


It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I see people, not color.  I see people in need of love and care.  I don't see their skin color, their gender, their sexuality.  I see people.  People.  Fellow people.   I absolutely hate it when people assume I'm a racist but never bother to ask why I believe in that everyone matters.  No one wants the side of ALM, they only care about color, gender or sexuality. they refuse to acknowledge the other side and the bigger picture.


I agree with your first point, I dont really see color either, hence I mentioned it in one of my previous posts. Thats why BLM was so bizarre to me at first. But even though we can agree that all lives do matter it's it's origins that is wrong. Can we agree on that?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.


I'm really sorry TwT


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Btw you and him changed my opinion. I never actually sat down to talk to anyone about this before, I always thought it was racism because I'm easily impressionable and believed lies.


What do you mean?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.


I've been there too. I'm a white male and there have been multiple times where I've been put down because of that. I either "Cant comprehend the suffering of others" Or "I'm just an oppressor." It makes me feel crap to be me. Now I know I shouldn't be saying that, my struggles are naught compared to others, Doesn't mean it feels good though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

Debate about whether to say 'black lives matter' or 'all lives matter' only serves as a distraction from uniting to deliver political change.

Suddenly everybody has a debate about how they feel unfairly labelled as a racist- as if that's the real problem. 

...and then guess what? Nobody is discussing solving the actual problems- the reason people say blm in the first place.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What do you mean?


I tend to be very gullible and naive, kinda sheep-like because my mental state isn't as mature as it should be. I tend to still think like a young child.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Debate about whether to say 'black lives matter' or 'all lives matter' only serves as a distraction from uniting to deliver political change.
> 
> Suddenly everybody has a debate about how they feel unfairly labelled as a racist- as if that's the real problem.
> 
> ...and then guess what? Nobody is discussing solving the actual problems- the reason people say blm in the first place.


I agree with this. I feel so stupid for saying BLM and getting all pissy about it. You're absolutely right. People need to step up, not bitch about things and change the world.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Debate about whether to say 'black lives matter' or 'all lives matter' only serves as a distraction from uniting to deliver political change.
> 
> Suddenly everybody has a debate about how they feel unfairly labelled as a racist- as if that's the real problem.
> 
> ...and then guess what? Nobody is discussing solving the actual problems- the reason people say blm in the first place.


This is a very strong statement, and I agree with he fact we should be fixing the problem. However the problem in my opinion are the creators of the ALM movement. The majority of them are meant to put BLM down, however there are those out there in the ALM movement that are doing it for good, because they hate separation (Those people are excluded from this point.)

We need to work with those who would want to put people down, be it in any form.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

I think many of us can agree the current race climate in the US at the moment isn't the best it can be, but it is better than it was. That does not mean we should remain stagnant, we need to take this momentum and go the full 9 yards (Thats the saying right? I'm not an American football guy.) 

People matter.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think many of us can agree the current race climate in the US at the moment isn't the best it can be, but it is better than it was. That does not mean we should remain stagnant, we need to take this momentum and go the full 9 yards (Thats the saying right? I'm not an American football guy.)
> 
> People matter.


Everyone deserves love and support.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Having to repeat myself, without any indication that another person even TRIED to hear what I said.
> 
> If I got a mangled phrase back I might be able to put up with it, but at least make an EFFORT to listen to others.



You should think about communication as a two way street. You usually get out of it what you put into it. 

Step back and ask yourself whether you're trying to understand others, or whether you're only interested in other people listening to you. 

It's not possible to get the latter without at least a little of the former.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been there too. I'm a white male and there have been multiple times where I've been put down because of that. I either "Cant comprehend the suffering of others" Or "I'm just an oppressor." It makes me feel crap to be me. Now I know I shouldn't be saying that, my struggles are naught compared to others, Doesn't mean it feels good though.


Hey thank you for hearing me out.  I appreciate you, happy belated new year,  have a follow.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Empathy can be inherited, but it can also be taught. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.



Or get called ableist & more by leftists on Twitter. When sex/mental issues shouldn't be treated as personalities or badges, Since it feels quite shallow when they don't talk about other stuff they do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

The political subjects being discussed have giant social consequences for a lot of people.

It is depressing that folk get distracted by things like the wording of slogans or with whether a stranger on twitter calls them a nasty name.
At this point everybody in existence has been called a nasty name by somebody on the internet, guys.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 7, 2021)

“Hate how old comments from long ago were brought  back into a fight when most thead revivals have been safe”


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.


That sort of things especially suck when it's the most racist people you've ever met accusing you of that!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> It hurts when people claim I'm a racist. it really does.  Makes me feel like a shitty person.



Honest question: You claim you're not a racist, and then tell other people to be quiet about their problems/injustices, so what does that make you then? Just really think on that for a bit. 

I understand this is treading on no-no topics, but FA/FAF has a diverse cast of users. Diversity can include (but is not limited to) ethnicity, hobbies, or even religion. It makes sense that FA would be against anything that would try to promote harm against their own community. You can read more about how they feel Here. 

Politics is already against FAF policies and yet you actively stir the pot almost every time. If not with politics, then NSFW comments. If after all this, you still don't understand, then there's nothing more I will ever say to you. Just know how ridiculous you look when you try to promote_ unity and friendship_ before doing a 180 where you tell someone to '_stop shoving their religion/activism down your throat_'.


----------



## Rakiya (Feb 7, 2021)

Social Extremism; At this point I don't care if it's the majority or some minority that's doing it. 
I'm just really fed up with people adopting the notion/belief that people are either 100% with them, or 100% against them. 
Once upon a time there used to be this thing called "compromise"
What happened to it? No one knows.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 7, 2021)

Hypocrisy is something I hate so much, more so in the context where it's outright unjustifiable, which is not to say hypocrisy is justifiable in any circumstance because animals are infallible, but particularly when it's overt, careless and vindictive.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 7, 2021)

Giant centipedes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Slime when it's on my hands.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 7, 2021)

M-o-s-q-u-i-t-o-s


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Slime when it's on my hands.



Where would you rather it be? :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Where would you rather it be? :3


Not my hands xD

Booty, I can take anything back there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Not my hands xD
> 
> Booty, I can take anything back there.



God will not forgive me for posting this.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> God will not forgive me for posting this.


I hate this!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> God will not forgive me for posting this.



I....

I need...

I need to leave this place and never come back...

They have these at my work- I didn't even...

I d-didn't even know-I--

I didn't

I didn't need to know, I--


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

I like to think I bring a touch of British class to this place. :}


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You should think about communication as a two way street. You usually get out of it what you put into it.
> 
> Step back and ask yourself whether you're trying to understand others, or whether you're only interested in other people listening to you.
> 
> It's not possible to get the latter without at least a little of the former.


You make this sound easier than it actually is.

The ability of mine to understand others is a LONG-standing problem of mine - I've concluded it is damn near impossible, maybe ACTUALLY impossible.  I see it less in the real world because the people that surround me generally try to understand me first and wind up changing their tactics to get through to me.  (I do not kid when I say that without them I would likely be freezing in a gutter somewhere it is that difficult for me to interact.)

In the virtual world, where I don't have this defense, my experience is that about... roughly 80-90% of the Internet acts on one-way attitudes.  Plus most of their phrasing uses words that have a very... authoritarian bent.  (No I don't mean the ads and experts, I'm talking NORMAL users this time.  I said something to you about how I don't tend to jump into ongoing conversations, and that is why I added that.)  My usual procedure is to try to counter them once and if they pull the authoritarian thing on me again, I cut them off.  And even then I STILL can barely take it.  This is exactly why I quit most social media.


...and I've also got a history (a lot of it outside of here) where people who've told me to "keep an open mind" and "allow for diversity of opinion" have behaved precisely the opposite of both.  As if "open minded" became a buzzword for "takes everyone's BS and misery with a smile and obedience", which is decidedly NOT what that term means.  After a certain point, "open-minded" becomes a trigger, yes in THAT sense of the word.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You make this sound easier than it actually is.
> 
> The ability of mine to understand others is a LONG-standing problem of mine - I've concluded it is damn near impossible, maybe ACTUALLY impossible.  I see it less in the real world because the people that surround me generally try to understand me first and wind up changing their tactics to get through to me.  (I do not kid when I say that without them I would likely be freezing in a gutter somewhere it is that difficult for me to interact.)
> 
> ...



Some honest and helpful advice: Always expect the worst on the internet, unless you get to know someone, most people behind the screen are probably someone with an issue, uber fat, or some raging lunatic or loser. You'll sleep better when you come to the conclusion that the internet is just filled with shitty people. I used to ask "why me? What have I done?" Then I realized, people out there are just garbage. You'd be amazed of how many no life losers or nutjobs there are out there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Some honest and helpful advice: Always expect the worst on the internet, unless you get to know someone, most people behind the screen are probably someone with an issue, uber fat, or some raging lunatic or loser. You'll sleep better when you come to the conclusion that the internet is just filled with shitty people. I used to ask "why me? What have I done?" Then I realized, people out there are just garbage. You'd be amazed of how many no life losers or nutjobs there are out there.


You mean the G.I.F.T.?

Honestly, kind of the reason why I'm trying to move closer to actual people.  I was able to dodge the worst of the G.I.F.T. for a while by staying in less-popular video games and their chats/discussions, but that's no way to live.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 2, 2021)

Obsession with celebrity culture. It's probably one of the most pathetic aspects about modern society.
But hey, what do I know? DudeMcActor is very gifted, and can play pretend like nobody else, so clearly his word deserves more weight than the scientists researching ways to develop the covid vaccine. And don't get me started on dudeMcsportsStar, did you see how far he kicked that football?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Obsession with celebrity culture. It's probably one of the most pathetic aspects about modern society.
> But hey, what do I know? DudeMcActor is very gifted, and can play pretend like nobody else, so clearly his word deserves more weight than the scientists researching ways to develop the covid vaccine. And don'y get me started on dudeMcsportsStar, did you see how far he kicked that football?


Celebrity worship is cancerous.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

The overabundance college professors give you in work in compared to another class. Like oh no, your course is the most important one in the world and I totally don't have any other hardass courses than yours. Please, fill me to the brim with your useless assignments which won't do shit for my life in five years.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2021)

Being physically awake but mentally exhausted


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 2, 2021)

Herd mentality


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)

That I'm only 28 and I have made my desk drawer into a vitamin/medicine cabinet. 
That the world can't come together and promote their strengths and work together.  
That healthy competition is practically a non-existent concept.
That my work refuses to cancel despite the call for 30 cm of snow and blinding winds. 
Every time my baby bro gets up to move, its always loud stomping and he can't close a door gently.
Mom's BF. 
My biological dad.
The fact that no matter how active I was as a child, I was never able to stay in shape and be slim like anyone else that _wasn't_ active and ate so poorly that they developed type 2 Diabetes.
Student loans.
Tuition costs.
The fact that every piece of women's clothing is designed differently but no one ever has a chart or diagram to teach you what these differences are so you end up buying clothes that don't actually fit you properly (I'm lookin' at you, bras >_>).
Thigh chaffing.
Trying to go downstairs and be super quiet but you just have to knock everything over and slam things by mistake and then  somehow a case of pencils falls off your bookshelf and spills onto the wooden floor.
That I can never wake up feeling well-rested.
Periods and all of its symptoms and complications.
The fact that pads still cost a lot over here when I used to be able to buy a months supply. Here it's one week, at almost double the price.
Powerlessness.
That my mom's bf never walks their family dog when he has no actual job anymore. My mom works, pays all the bills, raises her child. He complains about having to do the dishes or just about anything, and tries to imply that me and my 10 year old baby bro should be doing everything, despite my paying rent and working 45 hours a week. 
Other stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> That I'm only 28 and I have made my desk drawer into a vitamin/medicine cabinet.
> That the world can't come together and promote their strengths and work together.
> That healthy competition is practically a non-existent concept.
> That my work refuses to cancel despite the call for 30 cm of snow and blinding winds.
> ...



Your mom's boyfriend sounds like an absolute money pit. Why does she still keep him around?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Your mom's boyfriend sounds like an absolute money pit. Why does she still keep him around?



*I don't know! *Maybe she just has low confidence in herself? Then again, she's had just about as much luck with dating as I've had. XD Maybe she's just tired of being alone and a complete momma's boy means she'll have someone clinging to her forever?

It's not as if he doesn't have any skills. He can do carpentry, and could be really handy... if he just tried to be a little more proactive about it. Or at least have the decency to show his appreciation for all my momma has done for him.  And not be such an instigating cunt that tries to pass down the same toxic behavior he did with me, to his own son.  

I honestly use him as an example of what my life would be like if I settled for less and stayed with any of my exes.


----------



## Punji (Mar 2, 2021)

-Chronic pain
-Consistent lack of privacy
-Incompetence


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2021)

Nasal or drawling accents.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 3, 2021)

When you start your computer, and it's running quite a lot slower than usual. You click on the google/firefox icon to open the internet, but nothing happens. You decide to click again....still nothing. You get angry and start clicking rapidly, only for it to instantly open up fifty screens.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Mar 3, 2021)

Just in general people who are set out to hate, cause problems and have the mentality of a 5 year old on the internet with no decency or proper morale.

In all fairness, I fully understand that people will not like one another, clash of interests, views on matters or personal feelings or thoughts towards people because it's only human. But I do have a great distaste for people who seek out trouble and to cause people headaches for others almost to the point of it being an obsession. Alright, so people are still hurt about something that happened years ago to them that may or may not have been fair in their eyes, but instead of growing as a person it's easier to throw shit around for some odd satisfaction, boredom or revenge, hell if I know.

I wouldn't be surprised if a good majority of these people never had a proper setback in their life or know how pointless and self centered their behavior is on a bigger scale really is. With all that energy, could focus on solving real problems out there, but instead it's easier to be petty. I cannot help to imagine if I'd mirror the behavior over bigger and smaller idiots and douchebags on the internet that caused me a headache or trouble over the years, chase down their profiles, talk trash, create accounts to harass them, not let anyone with as much as a slightest disagreement do or say anything as I treat my fellow man next to me like shit because somewhere inside such a pea sized brain it's justified, needed or fun.


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2021)

My students. It seems they lack the ability to problem solve even the most simple tasks. Like when their syllabus tells them when things are due... And then they email me asking each week when they are due. Driving me insane haha


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> My students. It seems they lack the ability to problem solve even the most simple tasks. Like when their syllabus tells them when things are due... And then they email me asking each week when they are due. Driving me insane haha


Well in my personal opinion you need to let them learn from their mistakes. Letting somebody off every now and again when it is necessary due to something they can't control.
But allow them to sink. Humans learn best from mistakes.

I teach martial arts. so I dont know how much our 'jobs' correlate. But let them fail. But be there to help pick them up afterwards.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> My students. It seems they lack the ability to problem solve even the most simple tasks. Like when their syllabus tells them when things are due... And then they email me asking each week when they are due. Driving me insane haha


Are they college-age students? I was a TA for a few years and generally hated the students that were my age. It would usually amount to "Will you do my lab for me?" types of questions. If you're paying to be here, maybe try a little. Oddly enough, my favorites were the older continuing ed students- they actually paid attention and asked good questions.


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well in my personal opinion you need to let them learn from their mistakes. Letting somebody off every now and again when it is necessary due to something they can't control.
> But allow them to sink. Humans learn best from mistakes.
> 
> I teach martial arts. so I dont know how much our 'jobs' correlate. But let them fail. But be there to help pick them up afterwards.


I let them learn from their mistakes, I tell them to look at the syllabus and figure it out. Then I get another email about how they don't understand the syllabus. Then I tell them we went over it the first day of class... Then I get a "okay thank you". Followed by them not submitting the assignment, and then claiming I didn't help them xD it's basically no win despite doing almost everything in my power to make sure they get it. The scary part is, a lot of these students think they can get into med school doing this


TemetNosce88 said:


> Are they college-age students? I was a TA for a few years and generally hated the students that were my age. It would usually amount to "Will you do my lab for me?" types of questions. If you're paying to be here, maybe try a little. Oddly enough, my favorites were the older continuing ed students- they actually paid attention and asked good questions.


Yeah they're college undergrads. I see almost exactly the same thing lol. I'm a graduate student now, but I notice the lowerclassmen undergrads being somewhat clueless and they expect to be spoon-feed; while the older adults actually pay attention and ask questions


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> I let them learn from their mistakes, I tell them to look at the syllabus and figure it out. Then I get another email about how they don't understand the syllabus. Then I tell them we went over it the first day of class... Then I get a "okay thank you". Followed by them not submitting the assignment, and then claiming I didn't help them xD it's basically no win despite doing almost everything in my power to make sure they get it. The scary part is, a lot of these students think they can get into med school doing this


I have no idea what to do.

I'm 18 myself so... I'm probably part of the problem. Ha.. 

I'm very sorry about that,


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 4, 2021)

Snow.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 4, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Snow.


I personally love the snow, with the exception of having to defrost my car or if it's snowing too much that it becomes inconvenient. Then I dislike it strongly


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 5, 2021)

Random DMs in Discord, Facebook, Telegram, wherever. . .where they do the usual "hi, how r u" intro, and after I decline to RP with them, they ask "so, what do you want to talk about?"

Dude, you contacted me out of nowhere.  If you can't carry a conversation that doesn't involve "*pounces and snuggles**" then we probably don't have much to talk about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Random DMs in Discord, Facebook, Telegram, wherever. . .where they do the usual "hi, how r u" intro, and after I decline to RP with them, they ask "so, what do you want to talk about?"
> 
> Dude, you contacted me out of nowhere.  If you can't carry a conversation that doesn't involve "*pounces and snuggles**" then we probably don't have much to talk about.



I just assume randoms are scammers and delete contact requests.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

"Oh you're completely new to Warhammer? How about we play and I be Saraphon or Adeptus Custodes? How about Dark Eldar? It's not like you're too inexperienced and you're too easy to defeat. Nah, I need to show off how SUPER KEWL I am to a complete scrub!" 

Powercreeping for armies just because of the meta is stupid. I play Orks and Death Guard, Death Guard I randomly got with Dark Imperium but I main Orks for fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Oh you're completely new to Warhammer? How about we play and I be Saraphon or Adeptus Custodes? How about Dark Eldar? It's not like you're too inexperienced and you're too easy to defeat. Nah, I need to show off how SUPER KEWL I am to a complete scrub!"
> 
> Powercreeping for armies just because of the meta is stupid. I play Orks and Death Guard, Death Guard I randomly got with Dark Imperium but I main Orks for fun.



I understood about 5% of this. Mostly the 'Super kewl' but.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I understood about 5% of this. Mostly the 'Super kewl' but.



Playing the elite high tier army with very few drawbacks and fixes for everything in the meta level just so you can pwn a scrub who has never played an actual match before.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 9, 2021)

I wouldn't say I hate it, but the fact that Family Guy is popular still irks me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I wouldn't say I hate it, but the fact that Family Guy is popular still irks me.



Family Guy, South Park...I prefer Futurama.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I wouldn't say I hate it, but the fact that Family Guy is popular still irks me.


I never found it funny. Too much random crap, ugly and boring character designs, and those annoying-as-fuck squawking accents.
At the very least, fire those damned manatees!
***************
I hate pretty much the entirety of the shitty McMusic being churned out by a handful of producers over the past 15 years or so.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 9, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I never found it funny. Too much random crap, ugly and boring character designs, and those annoying-as-fuck squawking accents.
> At the very least, fire those damned manatees!
> ***************
> I hate pretty much the entirety of the shitty McMusic being churned out by a handful of producers over the past 15 years or so.


You think that's bad? Remember the time I (did something outlandish) with (pop culture figure)?

Speaking of things I dislike:

The prototypical YouTuber that starts every video with some shitty sponsored content, begging their viewers to donate to their Patreon, then begging for likes and shares.
I half expect them to be begging for the soul of your firstborn child by the end of 2030.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

I hate REALLY picky roleplayers, at least not "you're this, so no." or "I want this or no". Sure sure, the internet should cater to your every whim. What happened to the good old days when people let gasp, actually agreed to brainstorm and think of a conclusive plot? I know DA isn't what it used to be, but I find it utterly selfish and pretentious to not even be willing to even listen to your RP partner about what they may want to do.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

Can i say i hate all of what DA had befome?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2021)

Family Guy used to be good. Then just became boring when the jokes became stale and predictable, and boring as shit.

I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Can i say i hate all of what DA had befome?



Around 2010 you could find decent roleplayers and people generally wanting to just enjoy creativity and characters, but no people are like "GIVE ME WHAT I WANT OR I WILL REFUSE" , oh and don't forget it's mostly canon characters. None of which are adult btw, but NOOOO you cannot find a decent person who just wants to enjoy someone's ideas and crossing universes with their own. Also, even in roleplayers who you can find, they always want something "more" in a RP.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Around 2010 you could find decent roleplayers and people generally wanting to just enjoy creativity and characters, but no people are like "GIVE ME WHAT I WANT OR I WILL REFUSE" , oh and don't forget it's mostly canon characters. None of which are adult btw, but NOOOO you cannot find a decent person who just wants to enjoy someone's ideas and crossing universes with their own. Also, even in roleplayers who you can find, they always want something "more" in a RP.



yea i do think da went on a slight decline, although i think it was as much them banning rpers who ingored rules about mature things as other things, but yea i should probably not bring up my da rage quit last year


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> yea i do think da went on a slight decline, although i think it was as much them banning rpers who ingored rules about mature things as other things, but yea i should probably not bring up my da rage quit last year



The thing is I value creativity and effort. I am not saying "let's not have your kink here or there", but in reality I'm not in it for that. I just want to enjoy a good plot and interesting characters.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The thing is I value creativity and effort. I am not saying "let's not have your kink here or there", but in reality I'm not in it for that. I just want to enjoy a good plot and interesting characters.



da also broke their site so that makes things hard as well


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> da also broke their site so that makes things hard as well



True, but I don't know any other alternatives with that sort of vibrant community.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> True, but I don't know any other alternatives with that sort of vibrant community.


I see that somewhat, its why i made an account here after leaving da

...
...
i should stop taking about da it seems i am not less angry at the site now then i was may 20th


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 9, 2021)

Plot railroading, which I believe is what Jared is referring to as well.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Plot railroading, which I believe is what Jared is referring to as well.



Plot railroading?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Plot railroading?



See the top voted answer of this place , as well as the 12-point answer. It's not *always* a bad thing and depends on its purpose.... 

Most of my history with tabletop RPGs have proven that GMs that don't come prepared for players to make choices and "haven't considered the players trying such and such" is the main catalyst for railroading.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> See the top voted answer of this place.



Oh right, yeah. I mean technically I've done those in the Sonic fandom with things like G.U.N or the Chaos Emeralds, but in reality I feel like it's really a crutch. I like creativity and creating your own plot. The problem is that most people railroad the plot to not be about that, but just so they can have self fulfillment. It is really annoying, since a roleplay is supposed to be a two way deal.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> See the top voted answer of this place , as well as the 12-point answer. It's not *always* a bad thing and depends on its purpose....
> 
> Most of my history with tabletop RPGs have proven that GMs that don't come prepared for players to make choices and "haven't considered the players trying such and such" is the main catalyst for railroading.


It the idea like the opposite of derailing, meaning there is too much of a track?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> It the idea like the opposite of derailing, meaning there is too much of a track?



When the GM doesn't allow fun.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

I hate the feeling of my socks being on “wrong” that I have to put them back on again and again until they feel right otherwise I’ll be very agitated until they’re off or fixed.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2021)

Why, when I walk in a crowd and walk quickly, the person in front of me will definitely stop or want to turn around.  Or the other person wants to walk perpendicular to the direction of the crowd.  It pisses me off.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 12, 2021)

Snitches.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 12, 2021)

<insert mini rant about people who say “i an not someone who even gets a flu shot each year its fine” >


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

Close-minded people who refuse to be open-minded. I really don't HATE people but I hate this trait in many people.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Close-minded people who refuse to be open-minded. I really don't HATE people but I hate this trait in many people.


Also the people that claim to be open-minded, but lack the experience/empathy needed in order to be open-minded in the first place.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

I hate running out of whiskey


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)

Long, un-skippable adds


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 6, 2021)

People who feel the need to troll and/or make a fool out of others 24/7 with every conversation or discussion that gets brought up because they don't like them for the dumbest reasons, like what PC elitists and people who own expensive equipment do in response to others who don't.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2021)

Most anime looks fuckin ugly


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2021)

Those videogames overdosed with microtransactions and DLCs which obviously should have been their main game components. Videogames are meant to entertain, not to beat players up for more money!

I admit the devs and ops have to make cash for their time and efforts(I understand to some extent as I was once one of the devs), but most of them nowadays are beyond enough, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)

Any employer who's primary consideration for hiring you is what they think of your social media, instead of your professional references, skills, education, and past experience in similar jobs.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2021)

I am SO sick of cars that play the radio too loud. Like, so loud that not only that you can hear it, but it makes the walls of your apartment shake.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 6, 2021)

I hate the "waifu" thing - like, people who get really, really emotionally invested in a character to the point that they feel like they're romantically involved with them.  I see it a lot in the furry fandom, where someone actually becomes obsessed with a fictional character and it gets weird and almost unhealthy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

"Thirsty" or picky roleplayers, like I roleplay for fun and to tell a story, not so you can get your rocks off.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)

Ridiculously lifted pick up trucks.

There are everywhere around me and they look so god damn stupid. The point of a pick up is to be utilitarian. If you need a step ladder to get into the truck or reach anything in the tailgate your have completely undermined the practicality, fuel economy, look, and design of the truck. You don't need and extra 3 feet of clearance to run to the grocery store


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ridiculously lifted pick up trucks.
> 
> There are everywhere around me and they look so god damn stupid. The point of a pick up is to be utilitarian. If you need a step ladder to get into the truck or reach anything in the tailgate your have completely undermined the practicality, fuel economy, look, and design of the truck. You don't need and extra 3 feet of clearance to run to the grocery store


They want to look intimidating, which is why I take my time driving if one of them is tailgating me, and they have to see my small white car and silly parrot bumper sticker staring them in the face, just mocking them with that smug feathery grin


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

People who decide to be your best friend for a little while, but then they ghost you and find a new best friend... then after that, they ghost that person and find a NEW new best friend... but then ghost THAT person AND FIND ANOTHER new best friend! You can just guess what happens next! :/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

^^^^^Yes, I knew a girl who would do that


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 12, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> People who feel the need to troll and/or make a fool out of others 24/7 with every conversation or discussion that gets brought up because they don't like them for the dumbest reasons, like what PC elitists and people who own expensive equipment do in response to others who don't.



I got that once when I used Reddit for reviews/impressions on headphones. Got nothing but trolling by people upset I used EQ to boost the bass on my ER4. Had one Alway's reply with insults when I brought up I did that with them, Got fun when He was to thick to not see the stupidity. Of bashing the ER4's bass but then hype the Audeze LCD or Stax for having same quality/speed?.

My biggest gripe so far Is furries who get offended when people add some hard Sci fi to there OC backstory. Because a furless jackal is too much, I've had some on Reddit by ones with Fox sona #9806 do that the 2 times I posted there.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 12, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ridiculously lifted pick up trucks.
> 
> There are everywhere around me and they look so god damn stupid. The point of a pick up is to be utilitarian. If you need a step ladder to get into the truck or reach anything in the tailgate your have completely undermined the practicality, fuel economy, look, and design of the truck. You don't need and extra 3 feet of clearance to run to the grocery store


Yes, this!

We have a pickup truck. . .BUT it's actually used for things, like hauling horse trailers or moving hay.  Whenever I see those lifted trucks, I just assume the driver is compensating for something.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 12, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Yes, this!
> 
> We have a pickup truck. . .BUT it's actually used for things, like hauling horse trailers or moving hay.  Whenever I see those lifted trucks, I just assume the driver is compensating for something.


I worked at a gravel quarry for a little bit in college, and one of my coworkers had a huge new pickup truck that he was beyond proud of. It was nauseating. If it rained or was somewhat windy and dust got on his truck, he would use his lunch hour to drive to the car wash and get it cleaned. Every. Single. Time. I guarantee that truck never left asphalt. I never understood the point.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

we were escaping a shooting ranch because some troll was throwing fire bombs and a fat guy refused to sit on my lap in the overstacked car to escape the flames and that just annoys me.

they would rather be SET ON FIRE than sit on the lap of a transexual to escape a guy that's throwing petrol bombs.

THIS DUDE had to to be tied to the luggage rack because he refused to sit on my lap for like 2 minutes.

SCREW YOU DUDE.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> sit on the lap of a transexual to escape a guy that's throwing petrol bombs.



Things I did not expect to read today.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> we were escaping a shooting ranch because some troll was throwing fire bombs and a fat guy refused to sit on my lap in the overstacked car to escape the flames and that just annoys me.
> 
> they would rather be SET ON FIRE than sit on the lap of a transexual to escape a guy that's throwing petrol bombs.
> 
> ...


He deserves to be fat then. What a jerk!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> we were escaping a shooting ranch because some troll was throwing fire bombs and a fat guy refused to sit on my lap in the overstacked car to escape the flames and that just annoys me.
> 
> they would rather be SET ON FIRE than sit on the lap of a transexual to escape a guy that's throwing petrol bombs.
> 
> ...


Beats being crushed.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 13, 2021)

I would kind of vote let them be on fire if they refuse, but don’t really know what it was like


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2021)

"I don't want to talk about it"
*Proceeds to try and pry it out like they're ripping teeth*

The first time is likely understandable, but when you do it 5+ times and don't leave them alone, of course they'll get mad.
Granted, sounds like a form of venting but y'know recent stuff reminded me of how easily annoyed I am about that topic alone.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2021)

The lunch room is the size of a shoe box. One day, someone brought their kid into work because they couldn't find a sitter. 

Now it seems like it's a trend. Different kid from different parents every week. Wtf. I just wanna be able to sit down on my breaks!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2021)

Hypochondriacs who want to keep everything shut down even after vaccination campaigns, again because of a sickness with a naught point one fatality rate. EVERYTHING gets deadlier when you get older. Falling down the stairs also is more deadly to old people. Doesn't mean you should install stair lifts in everyone's homes.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hypochondriacs who want to keep everything shut down even after vaccination campaigns, again because of a sickness with a naught point one fatality rate. EVERYTHING gets deadlier when you get older. Falling down the stairs also is more deadly to old people. Doesn't mean you should install stair lifts in everyone's homes.


it's actually part of a propaganda campaign the west is using in Lebanon.

Lebanon accused Britain, America, etc as being "deadly" countries, saying that anyone who gets involved with them is doomed to high death rates.

Then the pandemic happened and of course those countries having massively overpopulated urban areas had huge death toll percentages.

Meanwhile Lebanon lies back and watches the fireworks prove them right as every nation who tries to help catches the virus too.

Lebanon's Order 3 just laughs with their sub-continent's tiny death toll from the virus but it's all just propaganda.

Order 3 is mostly open space with a few farms here and there.

Even the most populated cities they have have smaller populations than some of the smallest cities the others have.

Obviously the virus was not going to spread that easily in there.

Now the "developed" world has to be shown to be going above and beyond to counter it if they want support in eastern europe.

Meanwhile the rest of us suffer one way or another.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

The common bigoted strategy of assuming what others believe and attacking the false image with a complete and blindly unquestioning conviction.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 13, 2021)

I absolutely hate elitism, especially when pertaining to music. Of course, you can like or dislike whatever bands you want. The problem comes when you start judging others for it and act like an arsehole about your supposedly “superior” taste. I can’t stand the majority of modern chart music, but hey, there’s obviously a market for it, and if folks wanna listen to it, then all power to them.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 13, 2021)

Continuing on from my last post, I also hate the arguments about how X band is or isn’t “metal” enough.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)

*whistles at statements about certain statuses of the world of which in one particular "developed" country that did really nothing to help prevent it has suffered hundreds of thousands of deaths and that while vaccines are getting rolled out it isnt a perfect system and some of those vaccines like the Pfizer type are only good for 6 months while another the J&J has 6 complications due to blood clots that have no medicinal treatment that can be used without further complications from the vaccine itself. Which makes me hate those who havent taken it seriously pushed against measures to mitigate the spread of a plague and try to espouse a dangerous narrative that lacks information*

Yeah no surprise but as an American I hate the American "justice" system.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

when someone says a band from last year is from their childhood.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

Spamming.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

luffy's face


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 13, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hypochondriacs who want to keep everything shut down even after vaccination campaigns, again because of a sickness with a naught point one fatality rate. EVERYTHING gets deadlier when you get older. Falling down the stairs also is more deadly to old people. Doesn't mean you should install stair lifts in everyone's homes.


Covid has more than 1% fatality rate. It also causes hospitalizations and lasting health issues, strains healthcare systems, and poses a risk of mutations and reinfections. The vaccination campaigns aren't finished yet. Covid has killed *way *more people over the year than stairs. You sound very misinformed.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Covid has more than 1% fatality rate. It also causes hospitalizations and lasting health issues, strains healthcare systems, and poses a risk of mutations and reinfections. The vaccination campaigns aren't finished yet. Covid has killed *way *more people over the year than stairs. You sound very misinformed.


.....I was gonna say something, but in the interests of keeping political stuff on the down low in the main areas I'm going to pull this one to DMs.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I was gonna say something, but in the interests of keeping political stuff on the down low in the main areas I'm going to pull this one to DMs.


Is it really political though? to talk about public safety and health especially when it is to counter misinformation?
Like yes the reasons can be applied to a political topic, and while there are political machinations that have weaponized Covid to their means the topic itself as well as the actual dangers of covid in my opinion fall more to a science and health and safety realm.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)

I will go on to add that not just fatalities have nor should have been the sole concerns with Corona as there are people who have been hospitalized since last year from what is classified as 'Long covid'. there are people now rendered disabled due to respiratory issues from it. So while the amount of death due to a lack of action is bad enough when it comes to the pandemic there is also the impacts on another part of those who had been infected like now facing challenges of a disability and such.

So to try and down play Corona is really terrible and dangerous.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Is it really political though? to talk about public safety and health especially when it is to counter misinformation?
> Like yes the reasons can be applied to a political topic, and while there are political machinations that have weaponized Covid to their means the topic itself as well as the actual dangers of covid in my opinion fall more to a science and health and safety realm.


Honestly?  It's so incredibly easy to taint a science and health discussion with politics these days that my brain winds up blurring either way.  And I'll admit that my own area not being all that diverse in thought, combined with a lot of bad luck in getting people that can read what I say, leaves me ill-equipped for a public spat about any of this.

I might as well actually go face-to-face for a moment and give a response to the comment that started this, though:


Frank Gulotta said:


> Hypochondriacs who want to keep everything shut down even after vaccination campaigns, again because of a sickness with a naught point one fatality rate. EVERYTHING gets deadlier when you get older. Falling down the stairs also is more deadly to old people. Doesn't mean you should install stair lifts in everyone's homes.


I THINK I'm aware of the core view that leads people to believe the Covid death rate's not as low as publicly stated.  I refuse to be the first to state it bluntly openly in the thread, as I don't want such an idea spreading to people who'll treat it as anything more than a rumor and/or potential scandal 15-20 years down the road - as now is DEFINITELY NOT the time for things like that.

Either let these vaccination campaigns fully run their course, Frank, or tell us what kind of hypochondriac you directly, physically encountered in your personal day-to-day affairs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I will go on to add that not just fatalities have nor should have been the sole concerns with Corona as there are people who have been hospitalized since last year from what is classified as 'Long covid'. there are people now rendered disabled due to respiratory issues from it. So while the amount of death due to a lack of action is bad enough when it comes to the pandemic there is also the impacts on another part of those who had been infected like now facing challenges of a disability and such.
> 
> So to try and down play Corona is really terrible and dangerous.



They also forgot the part where it affects both YOUNG and OLD. Not just one demographic. You'd think someone who caught it and got lucky would be a little more sympathetic. :/

I'mma leave this here just in case.


> 2.8 Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.​Examples include: Covid misinformation, anti-vaccination, QAnon.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> The common bigoted strategy of assuming what others believe and attacking the false image with a complete and blindly unquestioning conviction.



My comment seems relevant here.

Things such as Covid are not worth discussing publicly, because neither side will hear what the other has to say. If you want to attempt a genuine discussion, take it to DMs. Doing so avoids mob mentality and minimizes activation of mental defense mechanisms. Besides, doing so circumvents the nuisance that is rule 2.8 - if two people consent to a private discussion in their disagreement, I wouldn't think rule 2.8 would be a threat to the one who holds the unpopular opinion (and if it is, then chose a platform that isn't run by fascists).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I THINK I'm aware of the core view that leads people to believe the Covid death rate's not as low as publicly stated.  I refuse to be the first to state it bluntly openly in the thread, as I don't want such an idea spreading to people who'll treat it as anything more than a rumor and/or potential scandal 15-20 years down the road - as now is DEFINITELY NOT the time for things like that.
> 
> Either let these vaccination campaigns fully run their course, Frank, or tell us what kind of hypochondriac you directly, physically encountered in your personal day-to-day affairs.


I contrast the constant ruination of the economy through lockdowns with my (and the overwhelming majority of people infected) covid experience, not to mention the arrogance of people who keep telling you what to do but also keep changing idea all the time, often ending up giving you contradictory orders.

I could be fully employed now and in much better shape and physical/mental health without lockdowns and if I had caught covid because of no lockdown, it wouldn't have made a difference because I caught it anyway despite me and everyone around me doing everything we were supposed to do.

Also gotta love getting accused of disinformation because I'm speaking of my covid experience, I've got the "covid survivor" badge; you do? no? then don't you dare telling me what my experience is supposed to look like.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I contrast the constant ruination of the economy through lockdowns with my (and the overwhelming majority of people infected) covid experience, not to mention the arrogance of people who keep telling you what to do but also keep changing idea all the time, often ending up giving you contradictory orders.
> 
> I could be fully employed now and in much better shape and physical/mental health without lockdowns and if I had caught covid because of no lockdown, it wouldn't have made a difference because I caught it anyway despite me and everyone around me doing everything we were supposed to do.


Okay, that was NOT what I was expecting.  I'm glad I went this route and DIDN'T just state the claim in question.

I'll let others take this and just add that in my own state, WITH some of the stronger lockdowns, it's my understanding they were trying to bus Covid patients to hospitals several hours away because of hospital overload.  I suspect things would have been WAY worse on that front without a lockdown to the point where local hospitals near me, an area 4-5 hours away from where things are the worst in my state, might not be able to do anything else.  I have some horrific guesses how much that could potentially lead to a downward economic spiral that would last way longer and cause exponentially more misery than this lockdown (yes, really, even WITH the economic misery that actually happened I consider this "getting off easy") and I'm not sure I want to go there.

Re: arrogance, I will actually admit my brain overloads too easily for me to follow the conflicting reports anymore.  I already can socially distance, I don't use hospitals until I actually need them, I speed up my trips and have enough face coverings (it took me weeks to get over my fears and hold down my sensory issues enough to use them the FIRST time), and I got the vaccine (the J&J one, oddly enough, though it looks like I'm WELL outside the window of the blood-clotting thing).  At this point I more-or-less feel like I'm going through the motions.

It also occurs to me that holy hell I made an epic-level miscue in the way I originally worded my initial comment.  That's what I get for trying these things.  I still stand by taking my original response to DMs, and the person I DMed would know why.





Oh that reminds me, one more for the actual "Things That You Hate" thread: People who can't handle a little discomfort.

I know it sounds a little off-kilter to mention that one given my timing, but I'm actually completely serious - even without this whole pandemic thing I'd heard plenty of stories of people going to the hospital for minor colds and the like.  Not even like the "these people are immunocompromised so a small cold can be much deadlier" kind of thing - I mean people in their 20s and 30s who'd be otherwise healthy.  And it angers me every time it happens.

Last time I needed medical care was for an ear infection that was ACTUALLY debilitating and even I only went to urgent care for that one.

SOME things have to be toughed out.

(No I don't trust triage to be done properly, why do you ask?)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 14, 2021)

- People claiming that Corona was just a fraud.
- People beeing racist towards asians because of corona.
- Liberalitarians calling any form of health and welfare system communist.
- Conservatives playing moral crusaders, while beeing involved in all kind of dodgy dealings.
- Jingoistic people accusing everyone of hating their country who don't share their extrem political views.  
- People denying that there is any connection between liberal Gun laws, and frequent shooting rampages.
- People that deny global warming, evolution and other proven facts for some bizzar ideological reasons.
- People aggressively claiming that the earth was flat for even more bizzar ideological reasons.
- People complaining about a lack of freedom in democratic countries, while whishing for an authoritarian goverment.
- People praising authoritarian rulers like Putin, Erdogan, Duterte and Bolsonaro as paragons of patriotism whitewashing all their violations of law and human rights.
- Right wing Evangelicals overtaking esoteric communities telling everyone that true spirituality is only achieved by obeying God and accepting jesus.
- People calling everyone SJW when they dare to speak against racism, misogyny or discrimination of LGBTs
- People ranting about millennials for destroying the "old school" society.
- QAnnon nuts ranting about their satanic pedo Cabal nonsense.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'll let others take this and just add that in my own state, WITH some of the stronger lockdowns, it's my understanding they were trying to bus Covid patients to hospitals several hours away because of hospital overload. I suspect things would have been WAY worse on that front without a lockdown to the point where local hospitals near me, an area 4-5 hours away from where things are the worst in my state, might not be able to do anything else.


In my country as well, the hospitals got overwhelmed and patients were shipped 100s of kilometers to hospitals in other counties.



Frank Gulotta said:


> I contrast the constant ruination of the economy through lockdowns with my (and the overwhelming majority of people infected) covid experience, not to mention the arrogance of people who keep telling you what to do but also keep changing idea all the time, often ending up giving you contradictory orders.
> 
> I could be fully employed now and in much better shape and physical/mental health without lockdowns and if I had caught covid because of no lockdown, it wouldn't have made a difference because I caught it anyway despite me and everyone around me doing everything we were supposed to do.
> 
> Also gotta love getting accused of disinformation because I'm speaking of my covid experience, I've got the "covid survivor" badge; you do? no? then don't you dare telling me what my experience is supposed to look like.


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I'm not saying the governments handled it well (not even remotely). IMO the measures should have been taken preventatively rather than reactively, and the focus should have been on cracking down on those who cheat the rules (so the rest of us could have escaped the more severe measures).

Still, you should be careful what you wish for. Without the measures, the healthcare systems would have been completely overwhelmed, and both the fatality rates and health complications would have jumped up drastically. There's also evidence that the level of exposure to the virus affects its severity, so your own case could have gone worse. All the issues with strained hospitals, health damage and deaths would have caused significant economic damage as well, damage that's probably much harder to recover from than simple economic slowdown.

Even if things would have been better for you without the measures, it's a very different situation for a lot of others. Personally, even though I'm not in the risk group, I don't want to risk family members who are, and I'd rather avoid the disease myself as well. Most likely, similar sentiments are held by the vast majority. Sorry if you happen to be in the losing side of this, but we live in a society. Hopefully you can recover once this is over (I suspect you can). In the meantime, try to make the best of things.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 14, 2021)

political garbage in the furry fandom.

political garbage in most hobby spaces, actually.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> political garbage in the furry fandom.
> 
> political garbage in most hobby spaces, actually.


You have political garbage right underneath your username


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Something i hate

When the word “new” gets put in a list or product and is not updated when its not new anymore

Its worse in games


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 14, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You have political garbage right underneath your username


you are a delightful individual, Frank.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

<insert the horny jail hit with bat picture, but with politics instead of horny>


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2021)

I hate any day where I go somewhere and I forget my phone or wallet


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate any day where I go somewhere and I forget my phone or wallet


I freak out if i cannot feel the weight of my phone in my pocket or my hand


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I freak out if i cannot feel the weight of my phone in my pocket or my hand


It’s a terrifying experience


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 14, 2021)

I hate it when this thread is popping off because people are going to loose their manners soon enough xD


----------



## Punji (Apr 14, 2021)

I hate when I'm lying in bed and I have to pee.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 14, 2021)

People who chew loudly or with their mouths open!!! Like you can hear their mouth noises despite their mouth being closed, shit's nasty.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> In my country as well, the hospitals got overwhelmed and patients were shipped 100s of kilometers to hospitals in other counties.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I'm not saying the governments handled it well (not even remotely). IMO the measures should have been taken preventatively rather than reactively, and the focus should have been on cracking down on those who cheat the rules (so the rest of us could have escaped the more severe measures).
> ...


Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 14, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You have political garbage right underneath your username


Just like you had political garbage in your signature before making that comment?
OwO Fwanky Wanky you thwow wocks fwum gwass houses~


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 14, 2021)

Y'all are something else.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

Deathless said:


> People who chew loudly or with their mouths open!!! Like you can hear their mouth noises despite their mouth being closed, shit's nasty.


I'm guilty of this as well, but sometimes when you have a toothache, you can't really help it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> I hate when I'm lying in bed and I have to pee.



This made me wonder. When I'm asleep and I need to pee I have dreams about trying to find a lavatory. 

What do people who live in the rainforest dream about when they need to pee? They can just go behind a bush whenever they want.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 14, 2021)

**Warning: Rant ahead*
Social media!!! and the term 'social' media. Nobody who has over 500 friends speaks to all of them on a daily basis discussing with them all how they are doing, when they want to hang out again, listen to each other and confide in them. Sure maybe 20 or so 'friends' I can believe, or maybe my definition of a friend is  warped but I hate the big players (FB Twit, and YTube) How many people see something a friend has posted and just hit a thumbs up then carried on scrolling and scrolling down again.

Forums are fine, I just have a more comfortable vibe in these. Also we get reasons to vent when the thread asks you what annoys you


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

Deathless said:


> People who chew loudly or with their mouths open!!! Like you can hear their mouth noises despite their mouth being closed, shit's nasty.


As someone who has sensory issues, I second this.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 14, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Y'all are something else.


Something else as in awesome?!?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

People who hunt animals for fun and not for survival.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

friend lost their pet snake in the garden today.

only it's not a garden, we're on a farm.

turns out the tiny thing was overwhelmed by suddenly having so much space and went like zero feet from where it was but hid under a rock.

but of course us being idiots thought the last place it would be is where we left it and spent hours looking for it.


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 14, 2021)

I hate people who manipulate/guilt trip others (especially when they are doing it to my friends!!) with a burning passion

I also hate people who fake stuff like depression/other mental disorders because it gives people who actually have depression a bad rep


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 15, 2021)

When people use Facebook status updates to make their "friends" worry about them, or say nice things to make them feel better, or make it sound like something really significant or traumatic has just happened so their friends will ask.

The whole "I guess I'll just be single forever and die alone" self pitying status updates are boring.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 15, 2021)

I hate it when I'm given clams to eat and holy shit there's sand and grit everywhere making me pause every bite to clean my mouth out.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> I hate people who manipulate/guilt trip others (especially when they are doing it to my friends!!) with a burning passion
> 
> I also hate people who fake stuff like depression/other mental disorders because it gives people who actually have depression a bad rep


what's worse is when people do it on your behalf and make you look bad.

i hate that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2021)

I hate not having someone beside me that I can truly trust, or call my best friend. It's fun jamming to music alone, until I realize there's no one here having fun with me, and it's all just a fantasy that I wish was real; my enjoinment instantly comes to a a halt when I come to this realization. I hate that the people I miss the most are the ones who hurt me, treated me lesser and ridded me for unjustifiable and hypocritical reasons. It really hurts when people keep their "bad apples" but look past any value in me as a person. I can't get over the last 10+ years of my life, being used, manipulated, mistreated, scapegoated, and ridded, all because I wanted people to hang out with. There's a strong part of me that just wants to become a nasty careless fuck altogether to someone else, intentionally wanting to make them feel like shit, just to put myself in the position that they had over me to feel some sense of power in my life that so many of them took away in my childhood into my adulthood. I've considered trying to not care about people's feelings anymore, or intentionally becoming a merciless dick as a means to survive and gain some superiority, but I know it's not an inherent quality of mine, and just a reactionary thought to feel better about myself; I just want to be like them, so maybe I can stop being the doormat I was made out to be my whole life. Within the last year, I've become even more careless about what I say to vulnerable people and about sensitive topics, subjects and interactions, that it almost feels like I've become a monster, and it's not like I'm super happy about it, I just want to see what it's like not being the lesser one for once in my life.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 19, 2021)

having no motivation


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> what's worse is when people do it on your behalf and make you look bad.
> 
> i hate that.


I've had fakers lash out before when I noticed they would shift the goalposts or make stuff up on Why they have a severe disorder with psychosis. Despite they wouldn't be fit to type out online there episode In full detail.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2021)

The various threads that get stared about how, "furry to Furry is SO Unfair"! 

And yet, reading them, ones does get a few good chuckles here and again.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

I hate getting on and seeing people have gone through struggles in the posts that I get notifs for. It means I wasn't there for them because I was taking personal time. I don't wanna let people down and to be there for them.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I hate getting on and seeing people have gone through struggles in the posts that I get notifs for. It means I wasn't there for them because I was taking personal time. I don't wanna let people down and to be there for them.


You cant be everywhere for everyone at all times. You put too much on yourself when you do that and you will never be able to take care of yourself. Help when you can, where you can, but don't make yourself feel like you are responsible for other people's struggles.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2021)

I arrive on time for work every day but sometimes I get dangerously close to being late and one of these days I'm gonna have to explain why and my only excuse will be: "I was using the bathroom :x"

Its not my fault my boy Hemmy doesn't wanna share space.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 19, 2021)

A type of friend wanting to spend more time with me no matter I'm a busy or not, and they show me how mad they are about me not being there for them. Even when I cut some part of my schedules for them, all they want is something fun only for themselves (eg: RP with setups I hate, videogames I told them that I quit...).
They gotta think in my shoes too.... That being said, if I were them... at least I won't ask someone who's not 'capable' for the job.
Perhaps they think asking over and over, showing how hungry they are, and praising how great I am(which I believe is cajolery), could turn an 'incapable' person to be 'capable' of doing the job... 

A no is a no... and some people appearantly don't know...


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 19, 2021)

I hate it when I get foot cramps. They are the worst kind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> A type of friend wanting to spend more time with me no matter I'm a busy or not, and they show me how mad they are about me not being there for them. Even when I cut some part of my schedules for them, all they want is something fun only for themselves (eg: RP with setups I hate, videogames I told them that I quit...).
> They gotta think in my shoes too.... That being said, if I were them... at least I won't ask someone who's not 'capable' for the job.
> Perhaps they think asking over and over, showing how hungry they are, and praising how great I am(which I believe is cajolery), could turn an 'incapable' person to be 'capable' of doing the job...
> 
> A no is a no... and some people appearantly don't know...


Well doesn't sound like much of a friend, as much as someone who sees you as a utility


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 19, 2021)

I hate how reckless a lot of people are when it comes to driving, and the lack of regard they have for pedestrians.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hate how bikers will go in the middle of the road even when ther is a bike lane


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> Hate how bikers will go in the middle of the road even when ther is a bike lane


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I absolutely hate elitism, especially when pertaining to music. Of course, you can like or dislike whatever bands you want. The problem comes when you start judging others for it and act like an arsehole about your supposedly “superior” taste. I can’t stand the majority of modern chart music, but hey, there’s obviously a market for it, and if folks wanna listen to it, then all power to them.


It drowns out everything else, though. Starving independent and traditional music around the world. It's time for McMusic to die.


MarkOfBane said:


> luffy's face


One Piece's entire art style. It's fugly.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)

Well that's not very nice






As for me, I personally hate a chocolate bar melting in the summer heat. I still have nightmares about the KitKat I left in my car for too long.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2021)

I honestly disliked the female characters that all look like a recolor of Nami.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2021)

Fucking cars parked on the bicycle lane, which means all drivers are assholes


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)

When you take one step down too many in the stairs and you get a mini heartattack.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2021)

Mukbang. Obnoxious.
Ten times over those vile cunts who get wet torturing animals onscreen while eating them.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> God will not forgive me for posting this.


I hate that I have seen this, the entire thing. 
And now I feel confident to say my entire guild hates that I've posted it in our Discord.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

When white people call out black people for using the n word.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I hate that I have seen this, the entire thing.



That's gonna be a nope from me, dawg


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I hate that I have seen this, the entire thing.
> And now I feel confident to say my entire guild hates that I've posted it in our Discord.


The comments are disabled XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The comments are disabled XD



Youtube doesn't allow comments on any children's video btw.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Youtube doesn't allow comments on any children's video btw.


That's a good thing, all things considered


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> That's a good thing, all things considered



What's amazing is that it took them so many years to figure out they should do it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

When people say "Hey", you reply with "?" and they don't even try to introduce themselves.

Like, wtf. You surprised I am not going full "OwO, what's this? *notices the poke*" and being all awkwardly friendly and shit?

You poked ME, so..


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> That's a good thing, all things considered


Except in a somewhat twisted way : I remember coming across videos that approached the problem, apparently most of the comments were the result of toddlers leaving nonsensical, autocorrect-induced comments which showed everyone that an entire generation of parents used the internet to babysit their kids. But now they "solved" the problem by disabling comments. All nice, but a modern parenting problem now is invisible.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> When people say "Hey", you reply with "?" and they don't even try to introduce themselves.
> 
> Like, wtf. You surprised I am not going full "OwO, what's this? *notices the poke*" and being all awkwardly friendly and shit?
> 
> ...



ALL THE TIME. 

I try to explain this to people as nicely as possible but they just go and have a mental breakdown instead of just telling me what they wanted in the first place. People be exhausting, yo.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Except in a somewhat twisted way : I remember coming across videos that approached the problem, apparently most of the comments were the result of toddlers leaving nonsensical, autocorrect-induced comments which showed everyone that an entire generation of parents used the internet to babysit their kids. But now they "solved" the problem by disabling comments. All nice, but a modern parenting problem now is invisible.


I wasn't allowed to touch the family DvD player until I was 8 haha. I get what you mean though. 

Anyway, I think it's still a good decision, considering children _that _ young are better off not being on most internet websites, at least not without their parents supervising them.

Also, It isn't really a good idea to allow full grown adults to leave offensive, sexual, etc comments under a video kids are likely going to view. You'd that many adults wouldn't do that, but I used to follow Cartoon Network on twitter, and boy oh boy, I was quite surprised.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> ALL THE TIME.
> 
> I try to explain this to people as nicely as possible but they just go and have a mental breakdown instead of just telling me what they wanted in the first place. People be exhausting, yo.


Like, how the hell do you even socialize?

I am Autistic and have my issues socializing for sure, but Jesus fucking Christ jumping on a pogo stick. These are some of the most socially inept people I have ever met. Not even I was this bloody socially inept even when I was at my worst. Looking back it was.. hella cringe. xD

The very least you can do is introduce yourself or the like? You know, tell me why you randomly outta the blue poked me? I didn't even know you EXISTED 5 seconds before you poked me. I have no obligation to carry a conversation when you've not given me a reason to care as my time and patience are all limited commodities.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)

Okay, here's one that has to be mentioned while I'm still awake.

I can't stand seeing youtubers film themselves doing cheritable things, like giving a homeless person money or food, especially when they play some sappy feel good music to it.

Once you think about it, you realize they are exploiting the misfortune of other people for internet fame and praise. I think I have even seen videos of people saving animals, which means that they took the time to pull out their camera or phone, announce what's going on, and only then save that animal from it's fate.

It's ridiculous


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

When people misunderstand what I say, assume something, get mad at me and act like a jerk when they could of just as easily approached me and asked politely for clarification. I blocked someone on here because of that. I hope one of his friends reads it. >_> Boy, you just gotta love people like that. Smh


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Like, how the hell do you even socialize?
> 
> I am Autistic and have my issues socializing for sure, but Jesus fucking Christ jumping on a pogo stick. These are some of the most socially inept people I have ever met. Not even I was this bloody socially inept even when I was at my worst. Looking back it was.. hella cringe. xD
> 
> The very least you can do is introduce yourself or the like? You know, tell me why you randomly outta the blue poked me? I didn't even know you EXISTED 5 seconds before you poked me. I have no obligation to carry a conversation when you've not given me a reason to care as my time and patience are all limited commodities.



Wow. It's even worse that they didn't know you and expected something! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wow. It's even worse that they didn't know you and expected something! XD


It's not like I hate them as people or anything, they're not really at fault for being socially awkward. I just find it annoying that you start a conversation but don't even know how to do anything other than be awkward when the first interaction isn't the one you expected.

Happened recently over Telegram. Like. Dude. You started talking with ME. At least introduce yourself and tell me why you poked me? The chat got deleted around 10 minutes later.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 26, 2021)

Just tried posting on Reddit before logging out. Got -12 by morons spamming a paranormal thread calling everyone "Schizophrenic", Don't like being told that not how the disorder even works or can't handle being challenged. It pretty much this gens 4chan imo since nearly every sub is ruined by a super dense userbase.




Yakamaru said:


> Happened recently over Telegram. Like. Dude. You started talking with ME. At least introduce yourself and tell me why you poked me? The chat got deleted around 10 minutes later.


I don't even reply I just ignore them, the few I got on Discord. By ones that don't even engage.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate everything! =D


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 26, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Just tried posting on Reddit before logging out. Got -12 by morons spamming a paranormal thread calling everyone "Schizophrenic", Don't like being told that not how the disorder even works or can't handle being challenged. It pretty much this gens 4chan imo since nearly every sub is ruined by a super dense userbase.


Reddit can be like that sometimes. 4chans paranormal board is FILLED with schizophrenic people. I get nothing but horror story after horror story about the sus people who frequent that board


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Reddit can be like that sometimes. 4chans paranormal board is FILLED with schizophrenic people. I get nothing but horror story after horror story about the sus people who frequent that board



/X/ is pretty much full of teens spamming creepypastas. The thread on /r/Askreddit was people giving what weird stuff they saw out In the ocean. Where much of the top replies were nothing but teens upset that there views aren't fact & looking for a fight.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 26, 2021)

This is why I do not use Reddit.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 26, 2021)

Skittles said:


> This is why I do not use Reddit.


It's honestly not as bad as people make it out to be, but you have dig to past the cancerous meta-circlejerk subreddits, pr0n, anything political, and use it for memes or a certain video game you like like I do and you'll find some great stuff there.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It's honestly not as bad as people make it out to be, but you have dig to past the cancerous meta-circlejerk subreddits, pr0n, anything political, and use it for memes or a certain video game you like like I do and you'll find some great stuff there.



Yeah avoid the big ones & circlejerk subs. Tried Gamingcirclejerk before gave up when It full of teens giving their hot political takes, an got downvoted for saying silent hill 3 > fallout 4 for no reason.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 26, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Tried Gamingcirclejerk


First mistake.


Bigjackaal48 said:


> silent hill 3 > fallout 4


Remember it's an unfunny circlejerk sub, everyone there is playing a character. EA good, Bethesda Good, Nintendo Bad, etc etc. You insulted Bethesda and so the people there are gonna blow you up. 
OT: I *HATE FEVERS.*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate how music needs to be prettied up so much for people to enjoy it, like they can't see any other qualities in musicianship.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate people who drive incredibly slow and for some unlikely reason go the same path I'm going almost all the way to my destination. 

And I cant move around them.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2021)

Snow when it's almost May!

Got a good dusting of snow today; very much ready for spring.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> Snow when it almost May!
> 
> Got a good dusting of snow today; very much ready for spring.


I had snow last week. Down here in Arkansas. It's baffling. Mother nature must have mixed up her schedule


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate people who drive incredibly slow and for some unlikely reason go the same path I'm going almost all the way to my destination.
> 
> And I cant move around them.


These people actually cause _more_ traffic problems than folks who go too fast - the slowpokes block regular traffic flow, and average drivers get frustrated & do risky things to get past them. There’s a good argument to be made for _minimum_ speed limits on highways because of it!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate people who drive incredibly slow and for some unlikely reason go the same path I'm going almost all the way to my destination.
> 
> And I cant move around them.


Is it a small car too? XD. I swear, you see them a lot with tiny late-'80s-'00s cars.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> These people actually cause _more_ traffic problems than folks who go too fast - the slowpokes block regular traffic flow, and average drivers get frustrated & do risky things to get past them. There’s a good argument to be made for _minimum_ speed limits on highways because of it!


I don't know the statistics on that, but I do know that getting past a slow vehicle is a lot safer than getting past an average speeding one. I would guess going too fast is still exponentially more dangerous.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't know the statistics on that, but I do know that getting past a slow vehicle is a lot safer than getting past an average speeding one. I would guess going too fast is still exponentially more dangerous.


At very high speeds, I'd agree. Overall, the rate of speed, fast or slow, is more dangerous based on the specific change in acceleration from the speed limit.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> First mistake.
> 
> Remember it's an unfunny circlejerk sub, everyone there is playing a character. EA good, Bethesda Good, Nintendo Bad, etc etc. You insulted Bethesda and so the people there are gonna blow you up.
> OT: I *HATE FEVERS.*



It was the Unjerk thread, where you can post non jerk stuff. It just Chapo 2.0 with a gamer theme and them having no clue what they're talking about. They can't handle any call out since the whole sub cried when a tweet said there toxic by people who sound 14.


----------



## Erix (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate arguing with my siblings, they can be a pain in the ass to deal with sometimes. Though I know it’s necessary to reach a consensus on whatever issue we’re talking about so the problem at hand doesn’t persist, doesn’t make it any less pretty.

I love them though of course, it’s just a pretty bumpy road sometimes


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate power outages


----------



## MM13 (Apr 26, 2021)

I hate that sometimes people block me for no specifically reason other than I was an asshole to their friends, yes...there was this one person I harrassed and I treated this one friend of mine (Bernadonner) like crap, I basically didn't know that Berna (if that was even her real name, oh sure she's allowed to use a fake name and change it every few seconds like she's Lady GaGa changing her costumes but i'm not allowed to have my own name as a username?  I swear that woman lied to me), yes I vilified her by turning her into a Pokemon in my pictures, but I suck at coping okay?  I take being blocked as 'this person hates me and thus I should hate them back', I take a friend leaving me as 'this person doesn't want to see me again'.  I suck at coping, I suck at apologizing, even when I do it sounds like I am harrassing that person. And there was this one artist who blocked me because of what I did to Bernadonner even though I didn't even know he was friends with her too, I guess it's his connection to her through that one jerk on here who accused me of fetishizing covid (i'm not going to say his name, but he's that guy who I swear barafies every character in existance and has a crush on that zombie from Monster Prom).   Yeah I was horrible to Berna, and she and her friends didn't deserve it, but did I deserve not to be able to see that artist I like's work and comment on it?  No. Especially when said artist does character transformations I like. Yes I was horrible to him, but damn it...it hurts both me and him at the same time.   

I'm just saying look...I know I can be an asshole but I don't need to be lectured on it by anyone.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 27, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Reddit can be like that sometimes. 4chans paranormal board is FILLED with schizophrenic people. I get nothing but horror story after horror story about the sus people who frequent that board


I used to read /X/ but it became either people trying to do X creepy pasta they saw on YouTube or paranoid.
Used to laugh my ass of at the “summoning big titty succubus” stuff. Quality stuff are gone.


Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate people who drive incredibly slow and for some unlikely reason go the same path I'm going almost all the way to my destination.
> 
> And I cant move around them.


Speed limit: 70
The person in front: 40


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 27, 2021)

I hate people who litter in parks and other recreational areas. Fucking bastards.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 27, 2021)

I hate it when I have to poop more than once a day.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2021)

I hate when one of my ear buds stops working and then only one emits sound.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2021)

I hate it when people don't clean up after themselves at work.

You're the last one to grab an item from a package/back/whatever? Take the god damn plastic or cardboard with you, you lazy cunt. You are pushing the job onto someone else, we have plastic bags where you can literally throw your plastic every, what, 3 meters or something? Do your fucking job, scumbag.

I could do one round of doing nothing but cleaning up empty plastic bags/coverings, fill a whole trash bag, and do another round and fill yet another bag on a second round. It's an endless cycle of getting more and more pissed because I want my workspace clean and tidy. I don't want to clean up after you because you're a lazy piece of shit. I've mentioned this numerous times to my employer already, and he's even addressed it several times directly during our Friday meetings that people ought to do their job on this front.

It's irritating to have to do someone else's job all because you don't want to take with you some trash, walk 3-5 meters and shove it into a bag that's readily available and easily accessible. This isn't laziness, it's refusal to do the basics of your job to make the work environment more tidy and comfortable for everyone else. It's such a little gesture/action, and yet can and will do so much for the work environment in general. 

It's funny, too. I see a select few complain about people not taking trash with them, but don't take any trash with them themselves. Feel free to go fuck yourselves you hypocrites.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate when one of my ear buds stops working and then only one emits sound.


*groans* oh goooosh that's the _worst_!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 27, 2021)

I hate it when I accidentally spill a beverage on myself. Almost never happens to me, but it did today and grrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Sairn (Apr 27, 2021)

People telling me, "oh why don't you want a relationship"

I say I don't want one, and they push to say I should find one. LIKE BISH


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 27, 2021)

The act of, in one's ignorance (though the perpetrator often believes that they know enough to make a judgement), disparaging people or ideas. It is audacious presumptuousness at best, bigotry at worst.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2021)

Sairn said:


> People telling me, "oh why don't you want a relationship"
> 
> I say I don't want one, and they push to say I should find one. LIKE BISH


Oh, don't even get me started on that THAT shit. 

If I ever want one I will seek a girl out. You have literally no say in it, so stop shoving your sense of happiness in my face, and I will stop shoving my sense of happiness in yours, deal?

Like big brain moment right there. Can't seem to even grasp that some people aren't interested, that some people are more happy being alone.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 28, 2021)

Night terrors..........night terrors suck


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 28, 2021)

I hate it when people don’t understand that when you said no the first time, and the third time, that suddenly the tenth time will be a yes.

People say no for a reason.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2021)

When folk escape the standards that would be rightly expected of anybody else.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I hate it when people don’t understand that when you said no the first time, and the third time, that suddenly the tenth time will be a yes.
> 
> People say no for a reason.


To be fair if everyone took "no" for an answer, not that many people would have a job


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2021)

I hate it when the Spanish Inquisition shows up unexpected.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

Sairn said:


> People telling me, "oh why don't you want a relationship"
> 
> I say I don't want one, and they push to say I should find one. LIKE BISH


Yes!! THIS!

As an ace and almost an aro, I hate that so much.

What I hate more is when a person pressures me to date them, saying I'm "selfish" for not wanting to date them just because they like me. Really??? THEY are selfish for trying to force someone WHO DOES NOT LIKE THEM THAT WAY to date them! I had a guy do that to me on this website last year and he was so butthurt after hearing me say no so many times that he said in his profile status, "I guess cats don't deserve love." Seriously?? The idiot mistook LUST for love? How stupid.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

He treated me like shit after I kept saying no. Bro that's not love, that's lust. Dumbass.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been in love before so I would know.

Edit: I've only ever loved one person, no one else. I consider myself almost aro because I have never felt love towards any one else


----------



## Sairn (Apr 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yes!! THIS!
> 
> As an ace and almost an aro, I hate that so much.
> 
> What I hate more is when a person pressures me to date them, saying I'm "selfish" for not wanting to date them just because they like me. Really??? THEY are selfish for trying to force someone WHO DOES NOT LIKE THEM THAT WAY to date them! I had a guy do that to me on this website last year and he was so butthurt after hearing me say no so many times that he said in his profile status, "I guess cats don't deserve love." Seriously?? The idiot mistook LUST for love? How stupid.


For me it's coworkers and family that question and or pressure me, but it's all the same. I've said I'm not interested in finding anything right now. Constantly reminding me is just ANNOYING, SO STAHP! /endrant


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

Sairn said:


> For me it's coworkers and family that question and or pressure me, but it's all the same. I've said I'm not interested in finding anything right now. Constantly reminding me is just ANNOYING, SO STAHP! /endrant


It's like... a relationship isn't the key to happiness, but for some reason people think it is. It's soooo dumb! I love being on my own.


----------



## MM13 (Apr 29, 2021)

And I know i'm not perfect I just dislike it when other people try to point it out, yeah I KNOW i'm an asshole...I didn't need the guy who crushes on Brian from Monster Prom to tell me that, look just because I was an asshole to that person's friend doesn't mean that person's friend and all his friends can block me.  Yeah I was horrible to them but that doesn't mean that the person can trash-talk me in his Deviantart status post and try to threaten to use 'screenshots' as evidence (yeah nice try but using screencaps will do you no good) only to whine about me apologizing on the group he just so happens to be the founder of.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

I hate having dermatophagia


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

I hate homophobia, transphobia, zoophilia and pedophilia


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Apr 29, 2021)

Things I hate.

Bullies and trolls,

Peas and beans.

Animal abuse.

People being horrible to my friends.

Hay fever.

Headaches.


----------



## Filter (Apr 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> It's like... a relationship isn't the key to happiness, but for some reason people think it is. It's soooo dumb! I love being on my own.


Agreed. Relationships can be a good thing, but they're not the key to happiness. If someone isn't happy when single, then they won't be happy in a relationship. At least not after the newness wears off. People tend to return to however happy or miserable they were before.



Sairn said:


> For me it's coworkers and family that question and or pressure me, but it's all the same. I've said I'm not interested in finding anything right now. Constantly reminding me is just ANNOYING, SO STAHP! /endrant


I try to remember that most mean well.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2021)

Filter said:


> I try to remember that most mean well.


I'm mostly speaking about those that after I end the conversation about it and keep pushing. I won't get annoyed at someone for merely mentioning it


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate it when the Spanish Inquisition shows up unexpected.


Better that than the forces of Chaos....
Besides that I hate being bored.


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 29, 2021)

Gatekeeping in general.
I.e.:
"You're not a REAL Communist Space Pigs fan unless you listen to OINKOINKFREEDOM on VINYL!"
"You're not a REAL gamer unless you have 15 3060's!"
"You're not a REAL musician unless you can play 3 variations of Purple Rain with your tongue!"

Just let people like what they like how they wanna like it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2021)

I hate when I put on a jacket or hoodie and it rolls up my shirt sleeve


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 29, 2021)

I hate when people working on the house next to me use my yard as a repository for their construction debris. I also hate it when they say "I'll have it cleaned up today" and for some odd reason, the pile gets higher. I'm giving them one more day, then I'm hiring a crew to clean it up and send the bill to the *OUT OF STATE *property owner.

I also hate out of state or out of town property owners in general. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2021)

Coming here and finding that my account still exists.

#feelsbadman


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> Coming here and finding that my account still exists.
> 
> #feelsbadman



Have you tried opening a ticket for it on the main site? I think that's how another user had to do it.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

the police took one of my gun pig pair as it might be evidence and as a matter of security all we asked was whethr they had one or both of them because if they only had one then whoever has the other one can make another one and be potentially dangerous.

so we explained this to the authorities and said "do you have both pigs? because if you don't then it's a security issue and you should try to find the other one.".
we told them that they didn't have to tell us whether they did or didn't as long as they are aware of the implications and were taking the right course of action.

well they just ignored us and we were like "we're not confident that you're aware of how serious this is. please tell me you'll consider this.".
and they just continued to ignore us.

WEEKS LATER the police start trying to charge us for publicly releasing the pig.
NO WAY. the authorities lost the other pig because they ignored the warnings.

After months of hassle we were shown to have taken every available action.
The authorities got the blame.
And this could have been solved much more simply if the aauthorities had actually listened to us.

Now the whole internet has ballistic schematics because the police lost track of their own eveidence.
ALL THEY HAD TO DO was TELL US they lost it and we could have tracked it down before it was a problem.
We even TOLD THEM how to track it down and they ignored us.

# the police.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (May 1, 2021)

CRANE FLIES. FUCK.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

I hated lugging my 50+ lb package up two flights of stairs today. Also hated putting what was inside of it together. But good news: I now own exercise equipment~


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 2, 2021)

I used to be a fairly happy person, now I'm hateful, angry, anxious, stressed, worried, in bad health, and apathetic every day. Only very few things make me happy anymore, and they are out of reach a lot of the time. A huge part of me just wants to observe the world collapse all together already, instead of slowly crumbling in this shitshow of a universe we always pretend is a wonderful thing but is in fact, by the laws of physics, bestial to living organisms. Happiness and joy are merely coping and survival mechanisms in a world that's fundamentally cruel and assailing to its inhabitants.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Happiness and joy are merely coping and survival mechanisms in a world that's fundamentally cruel and assailing to its inhabitants.


The world, perhaps. But humans do not have to be cruel; we are given a choice - living for ourselves, or living for others. Those who seek their own fulfillment ultimately find emptiness. Those who seek to fulfill others, out of a genuine desire to bring happiness and joy, are themselves fulfilled.

I have before (and, regrettably, occasionally still do) sought fulfillment in empty things such as mindless video games, pornography, social media, and keeping up on politics and the world. Momentary, meaningless, and incredibly selfish (some moreso than others), such pursuits only ever bear fruits of temporary pleasure. Early on in college, I decided to become an educator - not because I enjoy talking in front of crowds or being seen as an authority on some subject, but because I fell in love with helping others in their stumbles towards their dreams. My years of teaching were my happiest years so far, and I have been a much happier person since.

You don't have to choose any particular career path to make a positive change in the world; we are given such opportunities when we step out into society. There are so many ways you can make positive differences, big and small, in the lives of others – often, in ways they will never be given the opportunity to reciprocate back to you (and frankly, that’s the beauty of it). Wear a smile instead of a frown. Choose to forgive instead of holding a grudge or lashing out. Help people who are in need. Complement the clothing of a passerby. Thank your gas station attendant, cashier, waiter, and nurse by name. In essence, be unexpected in good ways; be the glimmer of color in the stark bleakness and preformulated apathy of modern society.


----------



## MM13 (May 3, 2021)

I already mentioned the being blocked thing and how it irks me when someone I genuinely likes blocks me but still...I wish there was a way to cope with it other than evading by going onto other sites.  I mean I suck at coping with this.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (May 3, 2021)

MM13 said:


> I already mentioned the being blocked thing and how it irks me when someone I genuinely likes blocks me but still...I wish there was a way to cope with it other than evading by going onto other sites.  I mean I suck at coping with this.


Best way to cope with it is just to move on. Dont try and get around it, dont try and get back into contact. They did it for a reason, and if thats the case, you leave it be and keep going.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

I hate it when the coffee shop is out of creamer AND half & half


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 3, 2021)

I hate it when the market is out of light roast whole bean coffee. I don't  like pre-ground StarSchmucks because they grind it to dust.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 3, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> The world, perhaps. But humans do not have to be cruel; we are given a choice - living for ourselves, or living for others. Those who seek their own fulfillment ultimately find emptiness. Those who seek to fulfill others, out of a genuine desire to bring happiness and joy, are themselves fulfilled.
> 
> I have before (and, regrettably, occasionally still do) sought fulfillment in empty things such as mindless video games, pornography, social media, and keeping up on politics and the world. Momentary, meaningless, and incredibly selfish (some moreso than others), such pursuits only ever bear fruits of temporary pleasure. Early on in college, I decided to become an educator - not because I enjoy talking in front of crowds or being seen as an authority on some subject, but because I fell in love with helping others in their stumbles towards their dreams. My years of teaching were my happiest years so far, and I have been a much happier person since.
> 
> You don't have to choose any particular career path to make a positive change in the world; we are given such opportunities when we step out into society. There are so many ways you can make positive differences, big and small, in the lives of others – often, in ways they will never be given the opportunity to reciprocate back to you (and frankly, that’s the beauty of it). Wear a smile instead of a frown. Choose to forgive instead of holding a grudge or lashing out. Help people who are in need. Complement the clothing of a passerby. Thank your gas station attendant, cashier, waiter, and nurse by name. In essence, be unexpected in good ways; be the glimmer of color in the stark bleakness and preformulated apathy of modern society.


Being for others in any way shape or form has backfired right back into my face, as if I wasn't worthy of the same treatment.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2021)

Microwave at work overcooked one side of the food, and didn't even warm the other.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Microwave at work overcooked one side of the food, and didn't even warm the other.


Aaaa I hate that too! Especially when the food is still semi frozen in the middle, after heating it up for the recommended time and wattage!


----------



## MM13 (May 3, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> Best way to cope with it is just to move on. Dont try and get around it, dont try and get back into contact. They did it for a reason, and if thats the case, you leave it be and keep going.


I know that, it's just that I admit I can be stubborn and I can be an asshole (but not always, I try to be nice but sometimes there are people who pretty much just complain about you even after they've blocked you and i'm like...'seriously,, you're whining about me after you've just blocked me and I have told you that I am not going to contact you again? Can't you just get a life? Yeah i'm an asshole but I didn't need you to confirm that. Aren't you being just as bad?'), the bara fetish-guy was like that, then again he started the whole thing by acting like a douchebag and accusing me of doing a revenge-fic about me transforming him, he was the one who started it by chastising me about doing a transformation concept that involves a virus that just so happened to take place during the first wave of covid and it got him all triggered...'you're making a wacky fetish out of it'...oh come on,  the fake virus I made up has nothing to do with COVID apart from a 10's number in the title, it doesn't have all of the same signs as COVID, it doesn't have people dying like COVID, so cut the 'Kim, there are people that are dying' crap, if you can't take a joke, then maybe you shouldn't be online.  Oh and it doesn't help that he chastized me on Twitter,  accusing me of writing said revenge-fic about him. Well i'm sorry mister but if you think it's about you and get triggered easily, you shouldn't be online to begin with and are a paranoid delusional nitwit.  What did Bernadonner see in that guy anyway, oh yeah...he's probably one of the reasons she became obsessed with anime transformations.  If I was her I would have kicked him out, told him straight to his face he is a dickhead and gotten him banned on every site he's on.  The artist I mentioned in that previous post, I felt bad for him...yes, acting all simpering and apologetic isn't my strong suit, I can be an asshole yes but I wouldn't outright do to him anything horrible.

Oh and the idiot thought I was accusing him of necrophilia...look, I misread his Deviantart header and that header read 'i'd fuck a zombie' I KNOW that now, it's just I misread it as 'i'd fuck a corpse', and come on...it's not like everyone doesn't know this dude simps over Brian from Monster Prom a whole lot.  I mean everyone knows he's a Brian simp, the lights are on, but he's not home, his mind is not his own.  So I ignore him for the remainder of last year only for him to come back near the end of December to do a hateful status post on Deviantart, oh so according to him i'm not allowed to vent using an OC but it's perfectly fine to protect his own sexual fantasies onto people using his art featuring bara-fied versions of almost any male character he can think of?   Look, what I do with my character is my own buisness and not any of his, you don't see me going...'hey douchebag, why don't you do a transformation that involves a woman for once instead of your usual crap of turning yourself or some other guy into an overly masculine man with more body hair than Robin Williams?' do you?  Of course not.  I use my monster OC for venting and ranting, so what? I write my OC's material, but I am not my OC.  Anyone who thinks so is stupid. I respect the artist I like's decision to block me and all but I basicaly became a little too obsessed with this guy after he did so.  So the bara-guy is a bit of a contradictory hypocrite, he tells me to leave him alone on more than one ocassion and then tells me if I want to vent about it I should tell it to his face,  uhhh...isn't that just inviting me to berate him and trash-talk him, I mean isn't that just begging for him to get his ass-kicked?  'Hey look it's me, the bara-fetish guy. I've been a shithead to some of you so i'm inviting you to kick my sorry ass.'

So I promise to leave him alone, yeah I post a post on the character-tf-group (an apology if you will) only to get a response from him, this was January or February of this year and he says 'apologies not excepted and I told you to stop trying to contact us',  fair enough but the bastard spelled the wrong word...it's ACCEPT and NOT EXCEPT.  Fine if he wants me to leave him and his friends alone, I will but did he have to be such a douche about it?  Yes I feel terrible about how I pretty much attempted to block evade that artist I like and his friends by harassing them and attemtping to get them to do it and I agree with that guy's reason for doing so (as seen here: https://www.tumgir.com/jasper-rolls) but still...part of that was because damn it, I miss Bernadonner.  Yeah I took her for granted and vilified her just for deciding to leave me, but only because I couldn't cope,  I just can't cope with a friend I grew attached to leaving me, I just couldn't.  And I wish that our last two conversations didn't end with her questioning what my real name is (she didn't even have a real name at all since she kept changing her name/username every few weeks or so),  yes I was horrible to her, and I know that she says we didn't have anything in common apart from liking the same things but I didn't see that way, I saw it as her being the only real friend I ever had OL who wasn't a troll.  And it hurts me equally as much as it does her because there are RPs I did with her that didn't get a proper conclusion or didn't even get finished at all and i've still been looking to replace her ever since.  She invited me to the mature RP server, yes but she didn't tell me it was a mature one.  I checked all my notes on DA and there was not a single one from her telling me it was a mature server.  I had to get told it was a mature server by the afforementioned guy I talked about and that was the only 'nice' conversation I ever had with that dude.  And yet I decided to leave the group because I felt uncomfortable, I just didn't feel like talking about myself to the other members and that's why I left.

I admit I can be an asshole and I can get way too obsessed sometimes.  And I  understand how he thinks that I treat people who I consider my friends thorribly sometimes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 3, 2021)

One thing I hated was when I was in school, sometimes the lights would go out in the room during class, and there was always some student who screamed at the top of their lungs like we all were about to die. It didn't help that I experience sensory overload and sudden loud noises really frighten me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 3, 2021)

I hate

when strangers  Dm me

on Discord

And talk like this

short reply

after short reply

spamming my inbox

putting me on edge

getting a ping every 3 seconds

I tell then to stop and why it’s bothering me

They then go on and say

“oh”

“sorry”

“my mistake”

“I didn’t know”

“I’ll leave you alone”

“Sheesh”

*20 seconds later*

“We don’t know each other well but I hope you don’t mind me asking if we could try an RP later, kinda horny”


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> “We don’t know each other well but I hope you don’t mind me asking if we could try an RP later, kinda horny”


Sorry, not trying to make amusement of something you hate, but after reading your whole post, this at the end kinda got me xd


----------



## MM13 (May 4, 2021)

My least favorite is this one specific RP character trope where the person is basically playing themselves and there is all this build-up about how supposedly likable this character is only for them half-way through the RP to decide...'screw this, being human sucks. I am going to be turned into a monster so I am going to be evil and help the monster who turned me take over the world', seriously....are we supposed to route for this guy when his sole trait is that he or she is a total two-faced biggot who decides to make a Face Heel Turn simply because they hate humanity?  Are we supposed to like this guy?  Because if someone I knew acted like that, i'd kick that guy's ass.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)

I hate that when I get so into my drawing, I forget to blink as often, and my eyes dry out and get strained mega easy.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (May 5, 2021)

People who unironically use the phrase "it's the principle of the thing".

They are the kinds of people who, for whatever reason, can not acknowledge that there are grey areas in everything. They will fight tooth and nail against something they agree is a good thing but are against because it vaguely, sorta goes against some personal philosophy of theirs. They refuse to ever compromise, and think that is an admirable trait to have.

It's hilarious because the phrase in and of itself is an open admission that the thing they're arguing against is trivial and not worth the effort but will still not back down.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

whoever invented math i hope you're happy


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2021)

Cosmic-FS said:


> People who unironically use the phrase "it's the principle of the thing".
> 
> They are the kinds of people who, for whatever reason, can not acknowledge that there are grey areas in everything. They will fight tooth and nail against something they agree is a good thing but are against because it vaguely, sorta goes against some personal philosophy of theirs. They refuse to ever compromise, and think that is an admirable trait to have.
> 
> It's hilarious because the phrase in and of itself is an open admission that the thing they're arguing against is trivial and not worth the effort but will still not back down.




Superintendent upset by poor teacher training at Elementary school; it was the Principal of the thing.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

My mom's habit of trying to pass off all the stuff she regrets buying onto her minimalist son.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 12, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> It's like... a relationship isn't the key to happiness, but for some reason people think it is. It's soooo dumb! I love being on my own.


The lack of fulfillment is a real problem that can't be fixed simply by telling people to "love themselves".


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 12, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The lack of fulfillment is a real problem that can't be fixed simply by telling people to "love themselves".


I don't tell people to love themselves though. I guess I felt like relationships arent't the key to happiness for me because I'm asexual


----------



## Sairn (May 12, 2021)

Something that came up today, multiple people messaging me for help without a ticket. Like get a ticket in and I'm more than happy to help GET IN THE DAMN LINE


----------



## Tacoshark (May 12, 2021)

People who intentionally leave garbage on the beach


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> People who intentionally leave garbage on the beach


is this because they don't want to deal with it or is it some large sandcastle that used plastic bottles to stay up


----------



## Tacoshark (May 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> is this because they don't want to deal with it or is it some large sandcastle that used plastic bottles to stay up


Usually sand castle supplies, bottles, and cigarette butts


----------



## ben909 (May 13, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Usually sand castle supplies, bottles, and cigarette butts



sneaks up to the people what leave cigarette butts and takes out dagger before taping y


----------



## MM13 (May 14, 2021)

I personally never got the point of having a math class to be honest, same with physical education.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2021)

MM13 said:


> I personally never got the point of having a math class to be honest, same with physical education.


Higher level mathematics might not be used in every profession, but it's better to offer the framework to everyone so that there's a solid base to work from than it is to consolidate it to higher education and make things even harder / longer for specialists.

Also useful for learning real quick if mathematics heavy professions are right for you. I imagine we have a few users on here who've gone 2-3 years into their major only to realize "Wait, fuck. I hate this."


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

MM13 said:


> I personally never got the point of having a math class to be honest, same with physical education.


Because we need to count the money in order to budget. You'd be surprised at how many people I had to stop and give back the extra 5-10 dollars customers give me because they're not confident/good with their math. 

Even if you think it's not gonna be a big part of _your _life, there are families that don't promote these qualities. So, in a way, having those courses makes it possible for someone to learn fitness vs how many packs of candy they can squeeze into their lunchbox. 

Unless it's like, in a college for animation. Then having a gym class makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 15, 2021)

My college required a physical education class. I somehow was able to convince them that the bowling class should apply to this. So I took bowling.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

I hate when people hide their children around me because i have a Russian accent.
I'm not some sort of monster for goodness sake.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 15, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> I hate when people hide their children around me because i have a Russian accent.
> I'm not some sort of monster for goodness sake.


That's... pretty horrible and sad. For the record, I think all accents are awesome. I'm fascinated by them. Even in America, there's so many different accents. I'm sorry you've had to experience that, though..


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

As someone of Indian heritage, I absolutely hate people who group all Asian food into one group. The same people who claim to "love Asian food" will cry about masala tikka being "too spicy", or whine about yellow rice being "gross". Half of the time, white people who "enjoy Asian Food" are only talking about East Asian foods. If you like Chinese food or Thai food, just say so. Don't try to lump all Asian food into one group, or you will just end up embarrassing yourself in front of actual people of Asian heritage.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 15, 2021)

I really hate severe dyspraxia I can eat/drink without choking, My throat now tastes like metallic puke from a paracetamol getting stuck i had to melt with my soda.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

IncenseAndIron said:


> As someone of Indian heritage, I absolutely hate people who group all Asian food into one group. The same people who claim to "love Asian food" will cry about masala tikka being "too spicy", or whine about yellow rice being "gross". Half of the time, white people who "enjoy Asian Food" are only talking about East Asian foods. If you like Chinese food or Thai food, just say so. Don't try to lump all Asian food into one group, or you will just end up embarrassing yourself in front of actual people of Asian heritage.


as a Russian i feel your pain


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

When people that do so little for themselves but expect the most from everyone else.

Like slacking co-workers.  

And how people would always tell us youth that multitasking usually results in sloppy work, but when I decide I wanna work and save up money THEN go to college (instead of juggling both), it's a problem.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> I hate when people hide their children around me because i have a Russian accent.
> I'm not some sort of monster for goodness sake.


That's strange, personally I think Russia is neat. *shrug*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

I hate well done burgers. Give me it as rare as it can get instead~


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 15, 2021)

I hate hating. D:
I prefer the term "do not prefer" ^^


----------



## Filter (May 15, 2021)

When Blender doesn't play well with my AMD GPU.


----------



## MM13 (May 16, 2021)

There's an RP pet peeve of mine, when the RP focuses too much on one character and not enough on my character, even if it's not the other person's RP the other person should have a bit of focus too, it's not just all about you you know, you can't just make it about you and your character growing adjusted to their new body. Also lovey-dovey scenes, I don't know how to do them.  How am I supposed to describe in actions or even in words two characters making out with each-other, how am I supposed to describe a hugging scene between two characters?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 16, 2021)

Getting scratches on discs and then not being able to play them on my console or device. It is incredibly unpleasant.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 17, 2021)

i hate when you let people borrow your stuff and they break it out of carelessness


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

charismatic people who make it their mission to ridicule someone with low confidence for having low confidence


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2021)

Madhu Bumbro said:


> charismatic people who make it their mission to ridicule someone with low confidence for having low confidence



Sounds like they may be projecting?


----------



## Kuroserama (May 17, 2021)

Madhu Bumbro said:


> charismatic people who make it their mission to ridicule someone with low confidence for having low confidence


I do this to myself all the time.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 17, 2021)

*When people get my vent thread locked. )8< *


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 17, 2021)

Depression


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)

I hate how most people I encounter are just yes-men, and they never have my back, like any opposing position amongst a group of people is so fucking terrifying to them. I also hate how predictable people are, like you just fucking know what they're going to say, or what knee-jerk reaction you are going to be faced with, just by what they believe and stand for.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2021)

Madhu Bumbro said:


> charismatic people who make it their mission to ridicule someone with low confidence for having low confidence


We can tear ourselves down just fine. We don't need any help.


----------



## MM13 (May 17, 2021)

The incompetence that was on Yahoo Answers, all I wanted to know was about the plot of the book Clan Of The Cave Bear since someone mentioned it and I wnanted to ask and see what it was about,  look all I wanted to know was what the book was about not to be accused of being lazy just because I haven't seen the movie or read the book.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 17, 2021)

MM13 said:


> The incompetence that was on Yahoo Answers, all I wanted to know was about the plot of the book Clan Of The Cave Bear since someone mentioned it and I wnanted to ask and see what it was about,  look all I wanted to know was what the book was about not to be accused of being lazy just because I haven't seen the movie or read the book.



Yahoo! Answers hasn't been good for years.


----------



## MM13 (May 17, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Yahoo! Answers hasn't been good for years.


Agreed. I mean when I ask for info on unlocking a locked email address I didn't ask for...'this is a question and answers site, not a teen drama site'.  *sarcastically* surreeeee,  if it's not a teen drama site explain the almost millions of questions about bad break-ups, body issues, and wanting to be a teenage monster.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

When hornets and wasps find their way inside of my apartment. >=(


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> When hornets and wasps find their way inside of my apartment. >=(


NOT TODAY, BARRY B. BENSON!!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2021)

_*Draws Vent Thread in the imaginary sand*_
Was having fun, conquering the world with my sexy orc armies when the game decided to glitch and I had to abandon the quest because the cutscene wouldn't activate.

Right at the final fight.

Just wanted one round before sleeping for work ;n;


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 18, 2021)

When no one seems to be genuinely interested in my ideas.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 18, 2021)

When I’ve been getting favorites from mostly the same users for months.

And no comments.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 18, 2021)

Sites are loading like shit lately, holy fuck.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> When I’ve been getting favorites from mostly the same users for months.
> 
> And no comments.


Same


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

I hate it when I keep sharpening a pencil, but the graphite keeps on breaking and breaking, making the pencil ridiculously small. Worse is when the wood splits from the point to the eraser after sharpening it.

Anyone know of any _good_ quality pencil sharpener brands/products??


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

When underage users act sexual on FAF. Like... eww???

Edit: that sort of thing can attract predators too, and I want people on here to be safe.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Same


Hug


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Hug


Awwwe *hugs back*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2021)

Dating apps are unusable garbage that suck your money away for little to no interaction. Better to just shatter the industry and create a publicly-funded service that's worth a damn.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2021)

My baby bro just cranks his YouTube volume all the time lately. Always when I'm trying to sleep for work. 

Then while that's playing, he'll use the one bathroom that has the shower, wearing his headphones while on  his switch, so I can't even get ready. 

Wai.

I can't win.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 19, 2021)

I hate it when I'm going through a tough time, so I ask my friends for advice on what they do to help themselves feel better during days/weeks like those, and I get promptly ignored. *Despite* the fact that I *explicitly* mentioned how I need help from them. Yet, when I send my usual funny pictures or whatever to them after, they all decide to respond to my messages.
I want to sarcastically say, "Thanks for the help, guys", and in fact someday I just might if I really feel like it, but the reason I don't is because it's just rude and doesn't help anyone. But what's ironic is, *I'm* expected to answer my friends' calls for help. In fact, I make it a pact to always do, because I know if I needed help, I would want my calls to be answered with love and care. I try to be a brotherly figure to all my friends, and let them know they're never alone. And I'm not doing it out of obligation; I genuinely care about them. They're my friends. But if I can't keep being Strong Old Lupin(tm) for *one day,* and I need the *slightest bit* of advice and care to get through it, I just get ignored? How fucking *dare* I start relying on people the same as they rely on me? How dare I ask for help and let my friends know I'm struggling and in a bad place? That's just too much, right? /s
And, keep in mind, this has been happening for such a long time. I ask for help, I get ignored. I act normal, they start paying attention to me again. It makes me sick. I love my friends, but the way they are acting, (or complete lack of action to help their own friend thereof), is stupid and ridiculous.
This is literally the only social media place my friends can't find me at, so I don't have to worry about posting this. But, honestly, even if they did see this, I genuinely feel like they wouldn't do anything about it.

That being said, if anyone else is here on this thread because they feel terrible and need to vent, just know you're not alone. A lot of things in life absolutely suck, but you are stronger than whatever comes at you. You, and you alone, have control of your life, and *you* have the ability to overcome whatever you're going through.

If this is too much for this thread, just let me know and I'll delete it or something.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 19, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> When underage users act sexual on FAF. Like... eww???
> 
> Edit: that sort of thing can attract predators too, and I want people on here to be safe.


It might be good to report those users' posts, so the admins can give them a warning on what lines they shouldn't cross in this community as a minor.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2021)

IncenseAndIron said:


> I hate it when I'm going through a tough time, so I ask my friends for advice on what they do to help themselves feel better during days/weeks like those, and I get promptly ignored. *Despite* the fact that I *explicitly* mentioned how I need help from them. Yet, when I send my usual funny pictures or whatever to them after, they all decide to respond to my messages.
> I want to sarcastically say, "Thanks for the help, guys", and in fact someday I just might if I really feel like it, but the reason I don't is because it's just rude and doesn't help anyone. But what's ironic is, *I'm* expected to answer my friends' calls for help. In fact, I make it a pact to always do, because I know if I needed help, I would want my calls to be answered with love and care. I try to be a brotherly figure to all my friends, and let them know they're never alone. And I'm not doing it out of obligation; I genuinely care about them. They're my friends. But if I can't keep being Strong Old Lupin(tm) for *one day,* and I need the *slightest bit* of advice and care to get through it, I just get ignored? How fucking *dare* I start relying on people the same as they rely on me? How dare I ask for help and let my friends know I'm struggling and in a bad place? That's just too much, right? /s
> And, keep in mind, this has been happening for such a long time. I ask for help, I get ignored. I act normal, they start paying attention to me again. It makes me sick. I love my friends, but the way they are acting, (or complete lack of action to help their own friend thereof), is stupid and ridiculous.
> This is literally the only social media place my friends can't find me at, so I don't have to worry about posting this. But, honestly, even if they did see this, I genuinely feel like they wouldn't do anything about it.
> ...



Ah yes, another therapist without a therapist? UuU 

I don't know what it is. Probably a combination of selfishness and ignorance? Some people genuinely don't know how to help but like... pretending you're not even there? I believe they call those 'fairweather friends', meaning they'll only come out when the sun is shining but one gray cloud and they're gone/that's 'awkward'. 

Over the past few years I finally said 'fuck it' and nuked my entire social lists and I'm down to two people that I actively speak with. 
"All you ever have to do is ask, Tyra ^_^" 
_*Asks*
*Everyone ignores me, and then goes to squad up and play the game I just finished suggesting, Discord even shows this*_
*K.*

You are not alone in this suffering, my dude. UnU


----------



## MechaMegs (May 19, 2021)

Things that I hate? hmmm

Hate is such a strong word but I guess I would say..... Hydra -_-


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 19, 2021)

IncenseAndIron said:


> It might be good to report those users' posts, so the admins can give them a warning on what lines they shouldn't cross in this community as a minor.


Trust me, I will!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

Internet Zoomies are kicking in a lot lately for some reason. 
Not that it's necessarily a bad thing (except the person on the other end may become traumatized) but I just wish it didn't happen right before I have to wind down and sleep for work. XD


----------



## лОРИк (May 20, 2021)

I hate my neighbor. Drills the wall all day. Zaebal.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 21, 2021)

Here's today's stuff I hate : youtube is shit 



 promotes scams, takes down videos denouncing scams

So many of these big tech corporations virtue-signal all the time, which is not surprising; you'd be surprised by the correlation between virtue-signaling and being a pile of shit


----------



## Rayd (May 21, 2021)

when someone feels the need to say a certain comedic trope is unfunny just to seem more sophisticated or just to be a contrarian asshole.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

I love living upstairs and having no one stomping on the floor above me, but I can't stand lugging groceries and etc up all those stairs!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 22, 2021)

I hate chads and simps.


----------



## Bababooey (May 22, 2021)

I hate roleplay. It only irritates and depresses me. lol
I also hate one-word reponses, passive-aggressive question marks, and how dogs are around 50-60% more popular than domestic cats in the fandom according to Furscience.

You can't control what people like. It just disappoints me that cats are not equally popular.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)

When someone complains that their life is miserable and the world is working against them, but they never actively do anything to try and make their lives easier. 

If you like drama, or aren't motivated, at least own up to it. I'd still have a shred of respect for you that way. -n-


----------



## Nuggiegorl (May 23, 2021)

Not being able to see my own forehead


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 23, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I love living upstairs and having no one stomping on the floor above me, but I can't stand lugging groceries and etc up all those stairs!


haha, indeed, that's a small price to pay

I lived at the top floor of an apartment building for two years, even had to keep my bicycle at the top as well. But if I compare to what I have now (dipshits who love partying until past 4 am) I vastly preferred that >.>
Plus it's a bit of exercize


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2021)

How much anxiety I've felt over the last 2 years because of the pandemic, I guess.

and like, constant worry about how changes to laws on moving countries could have on my ability to get jobs.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> my ability to get jobs.



Joke's on you, Fallowfox; you're not getting any jobs! :]


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 23, 2021)

People with the mentality "I worked hard, therefore you need to as well". It comes from a place of jealousy or some shit. Just be grateful people are capable of making thousands to millions just for sitting on their gaming chairs and memeing, or even something like commissioning art. Don't put people down because they were able to do something less physical as an occupation, or even a a side-job, and making more than you, instead, see it as a sacrifice you made, that you took the job more physically demanding to provide services to others that someone else wouldn't have taken, and I would encourage people with less physically demanding work to view it in the same way, because some people look down at those with more physical jobs, even when certain occupations require some sort of education, licensing or degree to become part of those fields.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> People with the mentality "I worked hard, therefore you need to as well". It comes from a place of jealousy or some shit. Just be grateful people are capable of making thousands to millions just for sitting on their gaming chairs and memeing, or even something like commissioning art. Don't put people down because they were able to do something less physical as an occupation, or even a a side-job, and making more than you, instead, see it as a sacrifice you made, that you took the job more physically demanding to provide services to others that someone else wouldn't have taken, and I would encourage people with less physically demanding work to view it in the same way, because some people look down at those with more physical jobs, even when certain occupations require some sort of education, licensing or degree to become part of those fields.


Even if it was 50 years ago, while some people worked on farms or in factories, there was always someone around to punch numbers or draft up newspapers. The way I see it is that there has to be someone to do the hard work, but there should also be someone to come up with the entertainment/relief of said hard workers- whether it be physiotherapy for when they're old and their bodies are damaged from strain, or the shows they like enjoy winding down to, before getting back into the grind. One is physically demanding, the other one is mentally demanding.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2021)

My AC not working, which happened today >:v

I'm thankful at least I have air conditioning at all, some people in the world don't have it, which is very sad to think about.


----------



## PercyD (May 23, 2021)

Sharks that look like dogs instead of looking like sharks. It still bugs me-


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)

I guess this could be one of those things where 'the one kid says the joke louder and gets the credit' but looking back, I'm kinda miffed at how many people adopted my ideas (or straight up copied it) and claimed it as their own. 

I was never the cool or popular kid and most anything insightful I had to offer went unappreciated. So seeing someone else get showered with praise for their 'amazing idea' just made life sting a little more.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 23, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate it when I keep sharpening a pencil, but the graphite keeps on breaking and breaking, making the pencil ridiculously small. Worse is when the wood splits from the point to the eraser after sharpening it.
> 
> Anyone know of any _good_ quality pencil sharpener brands/products??


Dixon Ticonderoga pencils (yellow #2) and a quality art sharpener such as the Prismacolor "Bullet" sharpener or a Kum, Eisen or Koh-I-Noor sharpener. More pencil choices are a Prismacolor or Derwent HB graphite drawing pencil. HB is about the same softness as #2. sometimes art sites have a discount if you buy a box of 12 pencils.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2021)

When I look in the mirror and can't recognize myself. My face is so puffy and bloated today, it's like I'm a different person. 

*I hate it.*


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2021)

When my coworkers touch my ass. ._.

Not sure if it's a cultural/family norm to playfully pinch/grab eachother, but they keep doing it to my ass instead of my hip or side.

All ladies, most with kids of their own.


----------



## Filter (May 24, 2021)

When people confuse looking busy with getting stuff done.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 24, 2021)

When all the bungee trampolines in my county, even at the county fair, don’t allow people over 21 years old to do flips.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 25, 2021)

Fetishists with low understanding of boundaries, will go to random pictures with comments like "I tickle feet" or "I hope vore next". I don't want to pick on any group but these in my experience are the most common types
It's the textual equivalent to humping someone's leg, please stop fucking doing that


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 25, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> When all the bungee trampolines in my county, even at the county fair, don’t allow people over 21 years old to do flips.


You'd think such a ruling would be weight-based rather than age-based. Don't they fear fat kids?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You'd think such a ruling would be weight-based rather than age-based. Don't they fear fat kids?


I know right?!  What is this world I'm living in?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You'd think such a ruling would be weight-based rather than age-based. Don't they fear fat kids?



It's probably not practical to weigh people's children/ good luck trying to control children anyway.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You'd think such a ruling would be weight-based rather than age-based. Don't they fear fat kids?


Probably because they don't want the liability of someone landing wrong and snapping their necks. DX


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

Chain restaurant pizza. I live in NY and I've grown accustomed to the local pizza here so much that I've become a pizza gourmet.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2021)

Minimalism/very basic art styles for advertisements, like Google's recent ones. Minimalism, while not inherently bad (It can be very good in art) is not something I enjoy seeing many brands, franchises, and services, when it's past versions have been very iconic and detailed, making them stand out.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

When the news says that a heinous crime was "due to mental illness". That makes all people with mental illness look bad, even if all a person might have is just anxiety or depression. It makes a select few of the population believe that the mentally ill are all just going to snap and commit murder or something. And then the same people who write these news stories write other stories about how the mentally ill are targets for hate and harassment, and they wonder why. HMMMM...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

When someone doesn't get the joke and proceeds to insult the joke teller's intellligence.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2021)

I have spent the last two hours tossing and turning, trying to fall asleep. I have to be up in less than 5 hours. 

I hate it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 28, 2021)

I hate knowing that I’ll never find decent rp partners anymore that my mood to rp will both die and never be satisfied.
Any decent ones are either already my friend, too busy to rp or not real.

Half of the time for any that I find or get they’re half-assed responses and feel like an office worker replying to me; then again I guess it’s what I get for using discord. Plus red flags are raised if they can’t even read the rp ad.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have spent the last two hours tossing and turning, trying to fall asleep. I have to be up in less than 5 hours.
> 
> I hate it.


I’ll be surprised if my Name hasn’t come up Tyra :3
I HATE.......... nothing really
But screw old custard


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2021)

Gluten sensitivity.

Now, some people may have seen me comment in the past that I counted fiber as an empty calorie.  I was having some serious digestive issues at the time and had read that fiber was a very common denominator to a LOT of disorders and diseases, so I decided to actually try getting it out of my diet.  Conflicts like crazy with what my doctor said, but I'll get to that later.

My issues DID go down, but they didn't fully go away.  After a particularly bad ongoing episode this week, I've pinned wheat products as the most likely cause of the issue given I had spread a big ol' sub sandwich over the course of two days.  I ruled out food poisoning in this situation because I've had episodes of that kind of pain before from certain foods and I'd find it REALLY hard to believe that I could be that unlucky with food prep.

To be fair, there are a LOT of things that have both gluten and fiber in them.  Where the fiber thing would have caused me problems was how many nutrient-dense foods have fiber but not gluten.

And as far as we know right now, I don't have full-on celiac disease.  My doctor had said "avoid the big carbs or if you must, only have them in the morning" but if I had followed that and his fiber-loaded veggie-favoring diet, instead of going with intermittent fasting like I wound up doing, odds are I would have never caught on to the big issue given just how many breakfast foods contain gluten.  (To quote a stand-up comedian: "You know what has gluten in it?  EVERYTHING!!  Every reason to wake up in the morning!"  Okay, maybe not with me because eggs and sausage are more common with my breakfasts.)  By going with I.F., given its VERY limited timeframe for eating in a day and my insistence on not having the same foods all the time, I had the chance for several days where I didn't touch wheat products at all, so I could more clearly see if there was a consistent issue.

Plus with the range of what he called "big carbs", I knew his diet would be unsustainable over long periods.  I want something I can do for life without serious micromanagement.

I'm keeping an eye on this one honestly.


I'm kind of glad I was never introduced to seitan growing up - that stuff would probably have been Satan on my bowels.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2021)

I hate retail. Am sleepy. Wanna nap the day away.


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 28, 2021)

Sex addicts
Lies
Cheating
Spiders
Onions
Sharp spices
Alcohol
Nikotine
Nazis
Violence
Rude Behavious
Homophobia
Prejustice
Drama queens
Religion
Politics
Bestiality
Kinks
Dresses
Make-Up
Long hair
Pink stuff
Bitches
Fame
Money
Work
....

Way too many things but there's also a lot of good stuff out there as well.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Chain restaurant pizza. I live in NY and I've grown accustomed to the local pizza here so much that I've become a pizza gourmet.


It has too much salt and sugar!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It has too much salt and sugar!


Exactly, and because of that it's disgusting! There are three local Italian American pizzerias around here that make amazing pizza. Probably 50x better than Pizza Hut, Dominoes and Papa John's combined!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> When the news says that a heinous crime was "due to mental illness". That makes all people with mental illness look bad, even if all a person might have is just anxiety or depression. It makes a select few of the population believe that the mentally ill are all just going to snap and commit murder or something. And then the same people who write these news stories write other stories about how the mentally ill are targets for hate and harassment, and they wonder why. HMMMM...


That's just the worst!

I used to think that before because of that
I was just afraid of mentally ill people

And just recently overcoming that

Just wish those ignorants, against poor amazing peeps from all kinds sleep under a <redacted>


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 28, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> That's just the worst!
> 
> I used to think that before because of that
> I was just afraid of mentally ill people
> ...


We get hate crimes, harassment and discrimination because of stories like that.

So glad, you're starting to not fear us. ♡ Me, for example... I wouldn't hurt anyone. I'm really nice and really pleasant to be around in real life


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> We get hate crimes, harassment and discrimination because of stories like that.


Yeah, that's a shame, you seem to be so fun and kind!



sleepy kitty said:


> So glad, you're starting to not fear us. ♡ Me, for example... I wouldn't hurt anyone. I'm really nice and really pleasant to be around in real life


Awww good to hear! <3
*Hugs*

 I am starting to feel more safe ^w^
For example I've meet some cool peeps online like a dude on discord, and you and a few others and I'm starting to lose fear

It's kinda similar to lgbt people
I used to reject and ignore them the most possible due to my raisings (hate religious now, just going to say that)

And slowly got to met them and nowadays I'm lgbt too <3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 28, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, that's a shame, you seem to be so fun and kind!


Thank you! ^^ I should say the same about you



Fcomega121 said:


> Awww good to hear! <3
> *Hugs*
> 
> I am starting to feel more safe ^w^
> ...


Im my opinion, It seems like the mental illness that the News usually refers to when talking about crimes is Antisocial Personatily Disorder, but they just call it "mental illness." I've met 4 few people with the illness. Three of them are really great people deep down, the other one was really mean to me and tried to manipulate me to date him. Didn't work. I heard before that less than 1% of the population have ASPD.

It's good you're losing your fear! If you ever want to talk about this topic with me and to know more about my particular illnesses, feel free to send me a DM!

I understand the religion thing. I'm kind of religious, but I also consider myself a heretic, because I don't believe being gay/trans/etc is evil. My brother is gay and is married, and my family and I can really see how much the boys love each other, and their love is so real and pure. I myself am demisexual, although I used to believe I was ace for a while.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you! ^^ I should say the same about you


Awww >w<

*boop!*



sleepy kitty said:


> Im my opinion, It seems like the mental illness that the News usually refers to when talking about crimes is Antisocial Personatily Disorder, but they just call it "mental illness." I've met 4 few people with the illness. Three of them are really great people deep down, the other one was really mean to me and tried to manipulate me to date him. Didn't work. I heard before that less than 1% of the population have ASPD.


In my country (and extensions for whole latam and spain)
They always call them psychopaths and sociopaths-(less used)

It's like if only those existed and the most with worse reputation



sleepy kitty said:


> It's good you're losing your fear! If you ever want to talk about this topic with me and to know more about my particular illnesses, feel free to send me a DM!


Awww thank you!
I want to talk soon!!

Personally we believe I could have discalculia but I'm not sure if that's true or not



sleepy kitty said:


> I understand the religion thing. I'm kind of religious, but I also consider myself a heretic, because I don't believe being gay/trans/etc is evil.


Yeah
I hate so much how they ALWAYS say that!
I've almost developed a hatred hate towards them (sadly a bit towards my mum too, she always wounds me unnintentionally saying that things, "they don't go to heaven", " oh, it's not to discriminate but that's wrong" and blah blah... 

(I almost hate-now abrahamics mainly... Except maybe jewish? They have been always between the sword and the wall)

I'm glad you think so kind! <3



sleepy kitty said:


> My brother is gay and is married, and my family and I can really see how much the boys love each other, and their love is so real and pure. I myself am demisexual, although I used to believe I was ace for a while.


Awwww
That's so adorable!!!!

Maybe I could be demi too?
I'm still figuring out tbh


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 29, 2021)

When a close friend of mine doesn‘t seem to be the friend he used to be 2 years ago.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 29, 2021)

When nobody responds to my posts on Twitter, Discord, etc.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> When nobody responds to my posts on Twitter, Discord, etc.



Twitter is fool of idiots, and I hate when I constantly have too many pings at once on Discord.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Twitter is fool of idiots, and I hate when I constantly have too many pings at once on Discord.


Really?  I have none.  Though it’s probably because I turned the notifications off.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Really?  I have none.  Though it’s probably because I turned the notifications off.



It's an echo chamber, save your braincells and don't try to get people to follow you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 29, 2021)

When people force me to something rationally nonsensical "because friends/family".

Well, I can accommodate to certain extent. But if such act shall interfere with or further break my schedules/plans/life pattern, that'll effectively set themselves some minus points from me ÙnÚ


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

perkele said:


> Swedes.


based


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Religion, Kinkshamers, Hunting, Fishing, Pop, Being tired,


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Religion, Kinkshamers, Hunting, Fishing, Pop, Being tired,



You


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You


you hate me?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> you hate me?



I happen to be religious and I hunt, so yeah.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I happen to be religious and I hunt, so yeah.


Oh well in that case i hate you too


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Oh well in that case i hate you too



Likewise, loser.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Likewise, loser.


Animal abusing bible thumper


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Animal abusing bible thumper



Liberal college student who denies the basic food groups and nutritional science.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Liberal college student who denies the basic food groups and nutritional science.


TF does food groups and nutritional science have to do with demented fuckheads like you going out in the woods and killing innocent animals? Also i'm neither a college student or a liberal. You sound like one of those ben shapiro fans shouting "LiBtArd" at everything that isn't pro america or pro guns.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> TF does food groups and nutritional science have to do with demented fuckheads like you going out in the woods and killing innocent animals? Also i'm neither a college student or a liberal. You sound like one of those ben shapiro fans shouting "LiBtArd" at everything that isn't pro america or pro guns.



1.Animals kill other animals.
2.If you ever ate meat in your life, then you're an utter hypocrite.
3.I do so during hunting season and I comply with Georgia state law.
4.If you hate Ben Shapiro, you're anti-sematic and a hypocrite.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.Animals kill other animals.
> 2.If you ever ate meat in your life, then you're an utter hypocrite.
> 3.I do so during hunting season and I comply with Georgia state law.
> 4.If you hate Ben Shapiro, you're anti-sematic and a hypocrite.


1. Animals HAVE to kill other animals to survive. We don't.
2. Having eaten meat in ur life doesn't make you a hypocrite. People can change.
3. Things being protected by law doesn't mean everybody has to agree with it.
4. Ok this either has to be a joke or you are just plain stupid.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Also how can you be a furry when you hate animals? Seems pretty weird. It's like saying you love babies while kicking one in the face. Seems like you are the hypocrite here lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> 1. Animals HAVE to kill other animals to survive. We don't.
> 2. Having eaten meat in ur life doesn't make you a hypocrite. People can change.
> 3. Things being protected by law doesn't mean everybody has to agree with it.
> 4. Ok this either has to be a joke or you are just plain stupid.



1.Implying we never had to kill each other to survive or kill animals to survive in the past. Please, do brush up on human history.
2.Nope, you have eaten meat. You have tasted blood. That animal died and entered your stomach.
3.Doesn't make it unethical or immoral either.
4.Nope, sounds like you don't like Ben because he is a conservative Jew. I will not tolerate anti-Semitism. Jews are protected under the First Amendment, so is Ben's rights as well as my rights.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Also how can you be a furry when you hate animals? Seems pretty weird. It's like saying you love babies while kicking one in the face. Seems like you are the hypocrite here lol



1.Who the hell said I was a furry? I'm a Sonic fan. 
2.Who said I hate animals? I own two wonderful pet dogs, Sophia and Apollo.

You have no idea who you're even speaking too, lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

This is _something_.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.Implying we never had to kill each other to survive or kill animals to survive in the past. Please, do brush up on human history.
> 2.Nope, you have eaten meat. You have tasted blood. That animal died and entered your stomach.
> 3.Doesn't make it unethical or immoral either.
> 4.Nope, sounds like you don't like Ben because he is a conservative Jew. I will not tolerate anti-Semitism. Jews are protected under the First Amendment, so is Ben's rights as well as your rights.


1. How is that related? I'm talking about todays times idiot.
2. It doesn't work like that lol. People can change.
3. It does in some people's eyes like mine. It's called a different point of view.
4. My issues with ben isn't that he is a conservative jew. I just think he is stupid and that his fanbase is even dumber.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.Who the hell said I was a furry? I'm a Sonic fan.
> 2.Who said I hate animals? I own two wonderful pet dogs, Sophia and Apollo.
> 
> You have no idea who you're even speaking too, lol.


1. You are on a site dedicated to furries so it wouldn't be a stretch to assume that you are one.
2. Well it's kinda obvious since you kill them and have no issue in doing so

And you have no idea who you are talking to either. You just assume a bunch of dumb shit about me just because i don't agree with your outdated activity


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> 1. How is that related? I'm talking about todays times idiot.
> 2. It doesn't work like that lol. People can change.
> 3. It does in some people's eyes like mine. It's called a different point of view.
> 4. My issues with ben isn't that he is a conservative jew. I just think he is stupid and that his fanbase is even dumber.



1.Because, you deny history. Plus, many places around the world still hunt to survive.
2. Yeah, into a seething bleeding heart  keyboard warrior who thinks bitching about people eating meat will save the world. Such a 'great' change you got there.
3.And who are you? Why should people care about what you think? You live in a tiny country smaller than my state.
4.You just hate him because he actually gets people to think logically and not be spoonfed by the media. Go play with legos kid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> 1. You are on a site dedicated to furries so it wouldn't be a stretch to assume that you are one.
> 2. Well it's kinda obvious since you kill them and have no issue in doing so
> 
> And you have no idea who you are talking to either. You just assume a bunch of dumb shit about me just because i don't agree with your outdated activity



1.Doesn't mean I am one myself. Who the utter hell cares if I am here to RP with my characters or not? I'm sorry, I'm not an authoritarian. Where I live we have a little thing called "freedom".
2.Once more, I do so in the proper way that is legal and I do so in a respectful manner. You're so sheltered it's funny lol.

Yeah yeah, go play with legos.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 2. Yeah, into a seething bleeding hard keyboard warrior who thinks bitching about people eating meat will save the world. Such a 'great' change you got there.



Jared. You're typing numerous angry nonsensical rants on the internet because somebody _else_ not eating meat offends you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Jared. You're typing numerous angry nonsensical rants on the internet because somebody _else_ not eating meat offends you.



I couldn't care less if they eat meat or not, but calling me a "bible thumper" and an "animal killer" pisses me off.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.Because, you deny history. Plus, many places around the world still hunt to survive.
> 2. Yeah, into a seething bleeding hard keyboard warrior who thinks bitching about people eating meat will save the world. Such a 'great' change you got there.
> 3.And who are you? Why should people care about what you think? You live in a tiny country smaller than my state.
> 4.You just hate him because he actually gets people to think logically and not be spoonfed by the media. Go play with legos kid.


1. I'm not denying history. The thing is that some things were or had to be done in the past but they don't need to be anymore.
2. It's not about eating meat. It's about outdated activities that aren't needed anymore.
3. Same applies to you. Just because your state is bigger than mine doesn't make you more important.
4. Look i don't wanna get into whether Ben is right or wrong. This is about hunting not some political figure. Go bang your cousin.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I couldn't care less if they eat meat or not, but calling me a "bible thumper" and an "animal killer" pisses me off.


Well the last part is correct tho since you go hunting. You can't deny that


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

This argument is so dumb I can feel my brain atrophying.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Well the last part is correct tho since you go hunting. You can't deny that



So in your warped mind you'd say police are killers because they shoot at criminals. Do know the difference between ethical hunting and poaching, there's a very big difference.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This argument is so dumb I can feel my brain atrophying.


Agreed. I just stated things i hate and then he gets all mad about it


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So in your warped mind you'd say police are killers because they shoot at criminals. Do know the difference between ethical hunting an poaching, there's a very big difference.


Not comparible. Criminals are VERY dangerous to others. You can't compare an innocent deer hurting nobody to a fucking guy with a gun shooting people.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So in your warped mind you'd say police are killers because they shoot at criminals. Do know the difference between ethical hunting and poaching, there's a very big difference.


And you aren't even in the slighest danger when hunting. Criminals are a major threat to police officers. So don't compare the two


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> 1. I'm not denying history. The thing is that some things were or had to be done in the past but they don't need to be anymore.
> 2. It's not about eating meat. It's about outdated activities that aren't needed anymore.
> 3. Same applies to you. Just because your state is bigger than mine doesn't make you more important.
> 4. Look i don't wanna get into whether Ben is right or wrong. This is about hunting not some political figure. Go bang your cousin.



1.Once more, people do them in various places across the world. They hunt in South America, Asia, Africa, Australia. People still hunt and gather in their local communities to this day. Not everyone gets free handouts from the EU. 
2.Wrong, your body needs proteins and three essential meats. Chicken, Fish, and Turkey. Venison is good for you. Your biology hasn't changed. 
3. Yet you clearly care about the affairs of us religious hunting folk, so I would say it does matter to you. 
4. Salty.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Not comparible. Criminals are VERY dangerous to others. You can't compare an innocent deer hurting nobody to a fucking guy with a gun shooting people.



Once more, there are differences between hunters and poachers. Please, do read a dictionary to learn this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> And you aren't even in the slighest danger when hunting. Criminals are a major threat to police officers. So don't compare the two



Wrong you are, a deer can charge at you and kill you.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 2.Wrong, your body needs proteins and three essential meats. Chicken, Fish, and Turkey. V



I'm a vegetarian Jared and this is my physique btw:


Spoiler











I think I am doing okay without 'essential turkey'.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, there are differences between hunters and poachers. Please, do read a dictionary to learn this.


I know. I still think both suck. Hunters aren't angels


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> I know. I still think both suck. Hunters aren't angels



And neither are you. Life sucks huh?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

_I'm_ an angel.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a vegetarian Jared and this is my physique btw:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sure you are, and I'm Abe Lincoln's grandson.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Wrong you are, a deer can charge at you and kill you.


And when has that ever happened? Also i'm pretty sure most hunters just use towers anyway so the chance of getting severely hurt/killed by a deer is extremely slim. Being killed by a criminal as a police officer is much MUCH higher


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _I'm_ an angel.



Narcissism.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure you are, and I'm Abe Lincoln's grandson.



I began working out for about 60 minutes a day since the Lockdown started.


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/fighting-fit-to-squash-the-pathowogen.1669824/page-5
		


I think I have proven that you don't _need _to eat chicken to be healthy. x3




Jaredthefox92 said:


> Narcissism.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> And when has that ever happened? Also i'm pretty sure most hunters just use towers anyway so the chance of getting severely hurt/killed by a deer is extremely slim. Being killed by a criminal as a police officer is much MUCH higher



It has happened quite frequently with hunters over here in the USA, because a deer can have adrenaline and kick into it's fight or flight instinct, especially during rut. Also, you can only shoot once at a deer as that is ethical to take it out as quickly as possible, meaning you have to aim down your scope and you cannot reload or fire a defensive shot if it charges at you. No, they don't. Not everyone has to use a tower, some do but others like my father prefer to go prone.









						Are deer known to attack humans? Why or why not?
					

Answer (1 of 21): Deer attacks most often happen when someone pens a deer in an enclosure for its perceived “protection” during hunting season, perhaps a semi-tame deer they have regularly feed from a young age. Bucks can become particularly dangerous in this manner when the Rut kicks into gear i...



					www.quora.com


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I began working out for about 60 minutes a day since the Lockdown started.
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/fighting-fit-to-squash-the-pathowogen.1669824/page-5
> ...



Nutritional science says you're wrong, but hey it's your health and not mine.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It has happened quite frequently with hunters over here in the USA, because a deer can have adrenaline and kick into it's fight or flight instinct, especially during rut. Also, you can only shoot once at a deer as that is ethical to take it out as quickly as possible, meaning you have to aim down your scope and you cannot reload or fire a defensive shot if it charges at you. No, they don't. Not everyone has to use a tower, some do but others like my father prefer to go prone.


Still. Being killed by a criminal as a police officer is much higher


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Still. Being killed by a criminal as a police officer is much higher



No shit, but it doesn't mean you don't do safety precautions when hunting. You don't hunt during rut, you take one clean shot to kill them as quickly as possible and you wear orange so you don't hit another hunter. Once more, you have no idea about the topic you're discussing.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

To be honest, I am- more than anything else- mostly scared reading this thread that the state of Georgia trusts Jared with a firearm, lol.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No shit, but it doesn't mean you don't do safety precautions when hunting. You don't hunt during rut, you take one clean shot to kill them as quickly as possible and you wear orange so you don't hit another hunter. Once more, you have no idea about the topic you're discussing.


I actually do. I actually has an interest in it a few years ago


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> To be honest, I am- more than anything else- mostly scared reading this thread that the state of Georgia trusts Jared with a firearm, lol.



I have a perfect record, and I am very trigger disciplined.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> I actually do. I actually has an interest in it a few years ago



And nobody cares what you're interested in, your lack of knowledge about the subject of hunting shows your lack of understanding on the subject.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And nobody cares what you're interested in, your lack of knowledge about the subject of hunting shows your lack of understanding on the subject.


Tell me how i don't understand the subject


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Tell me how i don't understand the subject



Clearly because you don't know the ethics of killing a deer, when to kill a deer, the fact people kill animals all over the world, the safety and moral measures a hunter takes to ethically kill a deer. Plus you thought deer, especially bucks are always harmless and never will charge at you. Deer can smell you, they can find you and charge at you.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Clearly because you don't know the ethics of killing a deer, when to kill a deer, the fact people kill animals all over the world, the safety and moral measures a hunter takes to ethically kill a deer. Plus you thought deer, especially bucks are always harmless and never will charge at you. Deer can smell you, they can find you and charge at you.


IK that the deer doesn't feel pain. And yeah. Maybe it could be considered "ethical" but that still doesn't mean it's ok. There are technically ethical ways to kill children for example. But that doesn't make it ok to kill kids. Plus there aren't "moral measures" involved. What morality is there in killing an animal that doesn't need to be killed? And yeah. Maybe I was exaggerating a little bit with deer charging at hunters. But it's not like thousands of hunters dying every week to deer charges. It's rare. And guess what? The deers wouldn't even charge at you if you would'nt kill them all of the time. But unfortunately humanity is still stuck in it's old ways


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> IK that the deer doesn't feel pain. And yeah. Maybe it could be considered "ethical" but that still doesn't mean it's ok. There are technically ethical ways to kill children for example. But that doesn't make it ok to kill kids. Plus there aren't "moral measures" involved. What morality is there in killing an animal that doesn't need to be killed? And yeah. Maybe I was exaggerating a little bit with deer charging at hunters. But it's not like thousands of hunters dying every week to deer charges. It's rare. And guess what? The deers wouldn't even charge at you if you would'nt kill them all of the time. But unfortunately humanity is still stuck in it's old ways



Once more, are you the moral police? Will you tell the wolves to stop eating and chasing deer as you wag your fingers in the middle of the night and in the rain? No, stop being an utter keyboard warrior and realize that it's the natural cycle of life. 

Wow, that's an interesting strawman you have there. We go from something that is state sponsored and federal to kids. Yes, there ARE moral methods involved, a hunter is not a poacher. Hunters respect their boundaries and hunt when they need food or when it is time for overpopulation to help regulate deer who cannot regulate themselves. Natural resources are scarce and deer can eat themselves to extinction. Yes, deer need to be killed in order for some to survive, we call this population control. Population control is a federal mandate of when and if you can hunt in a season.

That doesn't mean it cannot happen, you cannot deny that my fact is validated. Just because "it doesn't happen everyday" doesn't mean it cannot happen. It's like saying lightning cannot kill you because you're more than likely to get into a car wreck. 

Once more, wrong you are, bucks can be very aggressive and charge at you even without provocation. Wild deer attacks happen often to people who are not hunters, once more showing how little you actually know on the subject. You're humanity, you're not above us. Deal with it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

I hate it when I forget to charge my phone at times I need it most


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, are you the moral police? Will you tell the wolves to stop eating and chasing deer as you wag your fingers in the middle of the night and in the rain? No, stop being an utter keyboard warrior and realize that it's the natural cycle of life.
> 
> Wow, that's an interesting strawman you have there. We go from something that is state sponsored and federal to kids. Yes, there ARE moral methods involved, a hunter is not a poacher. Hunters respect their boundaries and hunt when they need food or when it is time for overpopulation to help regulate deer who cannot regulate themselves. Natural resources are scarce and deer can eat themselves to extinction. Yes, deer need to be killed in order for some to survive, we call this population control. Population control is a federal mandate of when and if you can hunt in a season.
> 
> ...


Once again there is this thing called a different point of view. And you can't compare wolves HAVING to eat meat unlike humans who can do perfectly fine without it.

Who cares if it's state sponsored? That doesn't mean i have to agree with it. Plus there are other ways of controlling population such as putting more predators in a certain area.

And i never said it couldn't happen. Just saying it's not common.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Once again there is this thing called a different point of view. And you can't compare wolves HAVING to eat meat unlike humans who can do perfectly fine without it.
> 
> Who cares if it's state sponsored? That doesn't mean i have to agree with it. Plus there are other ways of controlling population such as putting more predators in a certain area.
> 
> And i never said it couldn't happen. Just saying it's not common.



Once more, wrong you are. Biology dictates that the human body needs three basic meats. Fish, Turkey, and Chicken. However, deer meat has a bountiful amount of beneficial nutritional benefits to the human body.

Who are you? Do you live in my state? No, you cannot stop hunters and they more than likely would laugh at a keyboard warrior such as yourself. Also, putting carnivorous predators in areas is a bad idea, since they don't regulate their own predation. It can wipe out a population of deer if you have too many natural predators. Once more, hunters regulate themselves. Animals have no notion of "don't kill for food." Humans do. 

Doesn't mean it shouldn't be advised and people shouldn't take precautions. If it can happen, it will happen at one point or another.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate it when I forget to charge my phone at times I need it most



I hate it when I am too tired to charge my phone after I web surf at night in the bed. I'm like "must get to charge before I pass out."


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, wrong you are. Biology dictates that the human body needs three basic meats. Fish, Turkey, and Chicken.



_...So many questions._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _...So many questions._



Do the research. This is basic science that's been taught in schools for years. This is common nutritional science.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Do the research. This is basic science that's been taught in schools for years. This is common nutritional science.



It's really not Jared.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's really not Jared.



Oh really now, most scientific nutritional studies would agree with me. Look at the Jewish and Japanese populations, they live the oldest because they eat a lot of chicken and fish. Certain types of kosher fish I might add.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

I'm gonna agree with Fallow, you don't need to eat meat  to be strong and healthy. Broccoli alone has a sufficient amount of protein that would give a steak a run for it's money, along with spinach, asparagus, etc. I know many people who are vegetarians who have their requirements for nutrition met without eating meat.

Also, vitamins are a thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh really now, most scientific nutritional studies would agree with me. Look at the Jewish and Japanese populations, they live the oldest because they eat a lot of chicken and fish.


The Japanese aren't especially famous for eating their 'essential turkey' are they, Jared?

I think it's obvious that _lean sources of protein_ are an important component of a healthy diet. It seems very strange to believe that they have to come from a_ specific_ bird though.

Where did you get this impression?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The Japanese aren't especially famous for eating their 'essential turkey' are they, Jared?
> 
> I think it's obvious that _lean sources of protein_ are an important component of a healthy diet. It seems very strange to believe that they have to come from a_ specific_ bird though.
> 
> Where did you get this impression?



Yeah, because turkeys are not native to Japan. Duh. 

There's been numerous nutritional studies that show turkeys do wonders for the human body. Go look it up.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I couldn't care less if they eat meat or not, but calling me a "bible thumper" and an "animal killer" pisses me off.


but...you literally said you _hated_ _him_ before he did that. as a matter of fact you said you hated him just because he doesn't like the things you like. you're the one who provoked him. that's why the argument is dumb, lol.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm gonna agree with Fallow, you don't need to eat meat  to be strong and healthy. Broccoli alone has a sufficient amount of protein that would give a steak a run for it's money, along with spinach, asparagus, etc. I know many people who are vegetarians who have their requirements for nutrition met without eating meat.
> 
> Also, vitamins are a thing.



Implying I don't eat my veggies too. I live in the south, Georgia is THE agricultural state, however I believe in a balanced omnivorous diet. You know, because humans are actually omnivores.  Broccoli isn't a sufficient enough protein.  I love broccoli, but I also am not unwise not to partake in other meats. 

Also, numerous scientific studies would prove otherwise.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> but...you literally said you _hated_ _him_ before he did that. as a matter of fact you said you hated him just because he doesn't like the things you like. you're the one who provoked him. that's why the argument is dumb, lol.



Yes, because I hate people who hate people who are religious and people who bash on hunters. The term is the "feeling is mutual".


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, because turkeys are not native to Japan. Duh.
> 
> There's been numerous nutritional studies that show turkeys do wonders for the human body. Go look it up.



Jared, I'm sure we both agree that carbohydrate is an important component of a healthy diet.

Do you see how weird it would be for somebody to say 'there are 3 essential carbohydrates that biology dictates the body needs; Muesli, Potatoes and Oreos,'.

In reality people all over the world get carbohydrates from a variety of different sources, and it doesn't matter whether they come _specifically_ in Oreo or Muesli form.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, because I hate people who hate people who are religious and people who bash on hunters. The term is the "feeling is mutual".


One of the wise things Jesus said was 'turn the other cheek'.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, because I hate people who hate people who are religious and people who bash on hunters. The term is the "feeling is mutual".


but he didn't even say he hated religious people. even if he does, there was nothing to warrant provoking him to begin with. if he mentions any hatred about religious people or hunters it's only because you provoked him. it's just needless is all i'm saying.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Jared, I'm sure we both agree that carbohydrate is an important component of a healthy diet.
> 
> Do you see how weird it would be for somebody to say 'there are 3 essential carbohydrates that biology dictates the body needs; Muesli, Potatoes and Oreos,'.
> 
> In reality people all over the world get carbohydrates from a variety of different sources, and it doesn't matter whether they come _specifically_ in Oreo or Muesli form.



Actually, I eat carbohydrates within moderation but this is digressing about the subject of the importance of proteins and natural meats. You're giving a very bad straw argument, being that the three proteins you need have no bad side effects, but carbs when taken in abundance can be very detrimental to your diet.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> but he didn't even say he hated religious people. even if he does, there was nothing to warrant provoking him to begin with. if he mentions any hatred about religious people or hunters it's only because you provoked him. it's just needless is all i'm saying.



Oh, so this isn't provocation?

_"Animal abusing bible thumper"_

Sounds like a provoking insult to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

I think you both gave as good as you got, and that neither of your insults particularly made any sense.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Implying I don't eat my veggies too. I live in the south, Georgia is THE agricultural state, however I believe in a balanced omnivorous diet. You know, because humans are actually omnivores.  Broccoli isn't a sufficient enough protein.  I love broccoli, but I also am not unwise not to partake in other meats.
> 
> Also, numerous scientific studies would prove otherwise.


First, I wasn't implying you don't eat veggies. I assume everyone does _at least_ a now and then.

Secondly, I literally can google how much protein these veggies have to prove how beneficial they are, as well as how one can easily live a healthy life without eating animals.

I'll drop one for you right now. Granted, I am not a vegetarian myself, but still. 
10 HUGE Reasons for Living a Life Without Meat


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh, so this isn't provocation?
> 
> _"Animal abusing bible thumper"_
> 
> Sounds like a provoking insult to me.


as i said. you literally said straight-up that you hated him before he said anything to you. i'm trying to help you but i don't really take you as the reasonable type, so i'm just gonna get out of dodge.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I think you both gave as good as you got, and that neither of your insults particularly made any sense.



Calling me an "animal abusing bible thumper" is laughably judgmental and inaccurate to how I actually am. I have a Discord server filled with people who are not religious, or not of my own faith and I am a loving pet owner with two very great dogs.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> First, I wasn't implying you don't eat veggies. I assume everyone does _at least_ a now and then.
> 
> Secondly, I literally can google how much protein these veggies have to prove how beneficial they are, as well as how one can easily live a healthy life without eating animals.
> 
> ...



As can I just google this.   https://www.meatpoultrynutrition.or...ary-choices-here-are-12-good-reasons-meat-and

See, we can play the link game all day here.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 29, 2021)

I hate running out of popcorns


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Calling me an "animal abusing bible thumper" is laughably judgmental and inaccurate to how I actually am. I have a Discord server filled with people who are not religious, or not of my own faith and I am a loving pet owner with two very great dogs.


Jared I just said I didn't believe either of your insults made any sense.

Obviously _you're not _a bible thumper who has sex with his cousins.

and Obviously _Animedestroyer isn't_ a 'bleeding hard' history denier liberal college student who should 'go play with legos.'


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> As can I just google this.   https://www.meatpoultrynutrition.or...ary-choices-here-are-12-good-reasons-meat-and
> 
> See, we can play the link game all day here.


So we can agree on something here, there are benefits to having meat in one's diet, as well as not having it.

Neither of us are technically wrong at this point.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> So we can agree on something here, there are benefits to having meat in one's diet, as well as not having it.
> 
> Neither of us are technically wrong at this point.



I can agree with that, once more I am a proud omnivore from Georgia. I do agree in the importance of having plenty of veggies and greens, I never said anything on the contrary.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the Bible says to not hate others, but to love your neighbor and your enemy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Jared I just said I didn't believe either of your insults made any sense.
> 
> Obviously _you're not _a bible thumper who has sex with his cousins.
> 
> and Obviously _Animedestroyer isn't_ a 'bleeding hard' history denier liberal college student who should 'go play with legos.'



I have to put up with a lot of this from SJW's on the internet, sorry if after all these people I get this negative connotation of people trying to "preach" to me what their college professor told them. The Lego joke is more of that he is from Denmark. It's actually a nicer way than saying "go step on a lego."


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I can agree with that, once more I am a proud omnivore from Georgia. I do agree in the importance of having plenty of veggies and greens, I never said anything on the contrary.


Understandable. Glad we reached a good middle ground

I'll stop discussing this in the thread so it can get back on track. Have a good weekend


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I'm pretty sure the Bible says to not hate others, but to love your neighbor and your enemy.



It doesn't say you have to be a pussy either. I don't hate the individual, I just hate ignorance and people who insult my way of life because they live in some big EU funded high horse.

Also, I don't live in Denmark so he's not my neighbor. All my neighbors also hunt. I live in the woods.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Understandable. Glad we reached a good middle ground
> 
> I'll stop discussing this in the thread so it can get back on track. Have a good weekend



You too, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have to put up with a lot of this from SJW's on the internet, sorry if after all these people I get this negative connotation of people trying to "preach" to me what their college professor told them. The Lego joke is more of that he is from Denmark. It's actually a nicer way than saying "go step on a lego."



You both believed in silly stereotypes about the other person. If you got to know each other you would both find out the truth is more subtle and that you're not these 'stock characters' you both imagine.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I just hate ignorance


not respecting one's harmless opinions or views, and picking fights just because you disagree is a classic display of ignorance.


----------



## Rimna (May 29, 2021)

Hmm, waking up is at the top of my list of things I hate.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You both believed in silly stereotypes about the other person. If you got to know each other you would both find out the truth is more subtle and that you're not these 'stock characters' you both imagine.



I am always open to a friendly debate with people like this. I argue with an Italian in my server and we're actually close friends, other than him completely hating my way of life. However, instead of just "hating those deplorables", I believe you should give a reason for your hatred. I actually have debates like these all the time in my "War Room" Discord server channel.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

"So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her."

John 8:7 KJV


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> not respecting one's harmless opinions or views, and picking fights just because you disagree is a classic display of ignorance.



Biased af. 

They also were picking a fight and insulting me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> "So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her."
> 
> John 8:7 KJV



Have I ever said I was perfect? Hell no, I'm human. Once more I don't hate the user, I hate that they think I'm some sort of animal abuser when that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Biased af.
> 
> They also were picking a fight and insulting me.


no, they were not. they were provoked into saying the things they said. you baited him into it. it's not bias. he said he hated something you liked, you got offended, and said you hated him, then called him a loser.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Have I ever said I was perfect? Hell no, I'm human. Once more I don't hate the user, I hate that they think I'm some sort of animal abuser when that couldn't be further from the truth.


I never said you were perfect. No one is.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> no, they were not. they were provoked into saying the things they said. you baited him into it. it's not bias. he said they hated something you liked, you got offended, and said you hated him, then called him a loser.



You just comically deny all they said and yet you're defending them even though they're also at fault. Biased as all hell.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I never said you were perfect. No one is.



Then don't try to shame me with a quote from the Bible when most people on here wouldn't even be religious at the start. Once more, I don't like that they think I'm an animal abuser because I hunt. That is simply not true.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You just comically deny all they said and yet you're defending them even though they're also at fault. Biased as all hell.


it's completely fair to defend someone who did nothing to warrant being involved in this. it's not like he wanted to be apart of it. you dragged him into it. you took his opinion as an attack. that's your fault, not his.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Then don't try to shame me with a quote from the Bible when most people on here wouldn't even be religious at the start. Once more, I don't like that they think I'm an animal abuser because I hunt. That is simply not true.


I wasn't trying to shame you. As a fellow Christian I was merely showing you that insulting and provoking people is wrong. =/ I really hope you have a better day and grow stronger and stonger as a Christian. I will pray for you. God bless =)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> it's completely fair to defend someone who did nothing to warrant being involved in this. it's not like he wanted to be apart of it. you dragged him into it. you took his opinion as an attack. that's your fault, not his.



Yeah, you're biased and not worthy of consulting.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

And I'm sorry if I upset you


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I wasn't trying to shame you. As a fellow Christian I was merely showing you that insulting and provoking people is wrong. =/ I really hope you have a better day and grow stronger and stonger as a Christian. I will pray for you. God bless =)



Okay, I hope you have a good day too.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> And I'm sorry if I upset you



It's okay, this has become a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, you're biased and not worthy of consulting.


i would hope that one day you're able to become more open-minded, reasonable and understanding. they are all very important traits in religion and spirituality, as is respect and self-accountability. and since you express a passion for it, i figure you should want to strive for that. your hate was needless and unconstructive. that's all i was trying to say, and i hope that eventually you're able to see that. nobody deserves to be hated for harmless views. have a nice day.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i would hope that one day you're able to become more open-minded, reasonable and understanding. they are all very important traits in religion and spirituality, as is respect and self-accountability. and since you express a passion for it, i figure you should want to strive for that. your hate was needless and unconstructive. that's all i was trying to say, and i hope that eventually you're able to see that. nobody deserves to be hated for harmless views. have a nice day.


That's basically what I just prayed for.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 29, 2021)

Do you hear that?

It's the bloodcurdling cry of a certain pink-feathered beast echoing across the forum.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 29, 2021)

I hate it when moles build mountains.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate it when moles build mountains.



I hate it when you get over encumbered due to all the loot mole miners in Fallout 76 give you. First world problems, I know.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I hate it when you get over encumbered due to all the loot mole miners in Fallout 76 give you. First world problems, I know.



I hate that I haven't played Fallout 76.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate that I haven't played Fallout 76.



It's actually quite good and they fixed most of the bugs. It just got dogged on because it's not Fallout New Vegas in modern day graphics. I love it, it's like an MMO Fallout game you can play with others or just go do your own thing, plus a lot new more ideas like new weapons and new items.  Oh and lovely West Virginia rural life with cryptids and lore too!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

I hate it when I go out to get something to eat and they get my order wrong. I know it's usually an accident, but the dissatisfaction of paying for something I didn't want still sits.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate it when I go out to get something to eat and they get my order wrong. I know it's usually an accident, but the dissatisfaction of paying for something I didn't want still sits.



Eh, it happens. You have to get these people are on tight schedule with multiple orders to remember, but yeah I understand the frustration of getting home only to open your meal box and realize it's not what you've ordered.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Eh, it happens. You have to get these people are on tight schedule with multiple orders to remember, but yeah I understand the frustration of getting home only to open your meal box and realize it's not what you've ordered.


Exactly. I've worked in fast food, so I totally feel for these people. It's not against them at all. Mistakes happen in all jobs now and then.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Exactly. I've worked in fast food, so I totally feel for these people. It's not against them at all. Mistakes happen in all jobs now and then.



Yeah, even I facepalmed when my mother got into a Karen mode one night at Chilis over a cheesecake. I didn't tell her, but it was a very simple mistake.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Exactly. I've worked in fast food, so I totally feel for these people. It's not against them at all. Mistakes happen in all jobs now and then.


Mistakes happen, but if it happens ALL the time? Then I get upset. )8<


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Mistakes happen, but if it happens ALL the time? Then I get upset. )8<



The probability of every waiter you encounter messing up your order in every food establishment multiple times is rather low. XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Mistakes happen, but if it happens ALL the time? Then I get upset. )8<


Consistency,

You've gotta love it, and also hate it XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Wasps, wasps and hornets of all kinds. Bees are needed, but these little demon spawn are annoying.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 30, 2021)

When a close friend doesn't respond to me like they used to.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> When a close friend doesn't respond to me like they used to.



Ah, I've had that happen once or twice. Friends can drift away and change too. It sucks, but hey that is why you try to find new ones.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 30, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, I've had that happen once or twice. Friends can drift away and change too. It sucks, but hey that is why you try to find new ones.


Nobody else can replace them, and you'll never see beautiful ideas like theirs ever again anywhere else.  TT__TT


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Nobody else can replace them, and you'll never see beautiful ideas like theirs ever again anywhere else.  TT__TT



True, it happened to me with a formerly close friend of mine on Deviantart. He is a great artist but his own personal issues got in our way of our relationship. It's sad, but I had to let him go as I have given him chance after chance.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 30, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> True, it happened to me with a formerly close friend of mine on Deviantart. He is a great artist but his own personal issues got in our way of our relationship. It's sad, but I had to let him go as I have given him chance after chance.


*hugs, crying*

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> *hugs, crying*
> 
> I'm so sorry....



It's fine, it came to a point where I knew this would happen with him.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 30, 2021)

We watch each other, but now they don't respond to my art unless it's fanart or gift art.  I've drawn stuff recently that they would surely enjoy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> We watch each other, but now they don't respond to my art unless it's fanart or gift art.  I've drawn stuff recently that they would surely enjoy.



Seems like they're "wanting" something from your art, it happens. People fav art that they personally want or desire something from.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 30, 2021)

I hate it that people act like kids shouldn't ever have to do any chores because they're "just kids," like it's going to destroy their fragile egos to help out around the house, sweep a floor, clean a bathroom, take out garbage.  Last weekend I watched a 13 year old boy have a meltdown because he was asked to sweep a floor and he didn't know how to use a dustpan.  He said it "wasn't fair" and ran out of the room.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I hate it that people act like kids shouldn't ever have to do any chores because they're "just kids," like it's going to destroy their fragile egos to help out around the house, sweep a floor, clean a bathroom, take out garbage.  Last weekend I watched a 13 year old boy have a meltdown because he was asked to sweep a floor and he didn't know how to use a dustpan.  He said it "wasn't fair" and ran out of the room.


Literally everyone I grew up with. If you tried to get one girl to clean up her own mess in highschool, she would scream and claim she was in pain. It was a plastic shopping bag.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2021)

Had a day off due to the power outage but had the shittiest sleep I've had in a long time. 

I was worried about my dog, especially since I don't wake up super early. Kept jerking awake every 30 minutes thinking I heard him whine to be let out. 

Going back to work today and I kept having dreams where I woke up late or forgot to set my alarm at all. After the melatonin wore off, I was waking up every 30 minutes again. -n-


----------



## Flamingo (May 31, 2021)

lol this thread is wild.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2021)

I hate tame threads.


----------



## TR273 (May 31, 2021)

Hypocrites....


Also mayonnaise.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Hypocrites....
> 
> 
> Also mayonnaise.



 Love mayonnaise. I can't even think of a single food item that I hate. Send me your unwanted mayonnaise.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 31, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Hypocrites....
> 
> 
> Also mayonnaise.


Not a fan of mayo, either.  It's not bad when made as part of a dressing for salad or slaw, but can't stand it as a condiment.


----------



## uwuellis (May 31, 2021)

I hate hate <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> I hate hate <3



I hate hate haters!


----------



## MM13 (May 31, 2021)

I can't stand feeling cold at night even when the heater is on and I have my blanket...it's just there is this cold feeling in my head or on my head that just can't seem to go away.


----------



## uwuellis (May 31, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate hate haters!


I love love ok ;-; why you hate me </3


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 31, 2021)

I hate it when people let their dogs bark ALL DAY, or send their kids outside to shriek and scream ALL DAY.  Or, people who have their dog in an apartment where it barks whenever they're gone and all the neighbors have to listen to it.
Several years ago I stayed in a campground where our site-neighbors left their dogs tied outside their camper while the people went out for the day.  The dogs barked the.whole.damn.time.
And they were convinced their dogs were fine.
Because of them, that campground will actually kick out campers, with no refund, if their dogs are like that.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 1, 2021)

There are a few things that I absolutely hate in the true sense of the word. I mean I abhor this so much:

Not getting enough sleep due to external factors - birds chirping, animals screaming, people blasting music, cars revving, anything made by someone else. I have a normal sleeping schedule, midnight to 6-7 am, and having it disrupted makes me violent.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> There are a few things that I absolutely hate in the true sense of the word. I mean I abhor this so much:
> 
> Not getting enough sleep due to external factors - birds chirping, animals screaming, people blasting music, cars revving, anything made by someone else. I have a normal sleeping schedule, midnight to 6-7 am, and having it disrupted makes me violent.


I agree. This makes me furious.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Bowel issues ;-;


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2021)

Getting stuck behind large trucks that go incredibly slow


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 2, 2021)

Heat and humidity not allowing me to make art without burning up in my room.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 2, 2021)

People that don't use turn signals when driving


----------



## Punji (Jun 4, 2021)

I've said it before but I have to say it again. I absolutely cannot tolerate incompetence.

Watching a let's play where the player is comically stupid and exaggeratedly inept is infuriating beyond imagination. Not some guy new to the game making mistakes only veteran players would know about or struggling to solve a puzzle the viewer already figured out on their own, or even just generally inefficient plays. I'm taking about a repeated failure to perform basic tasks and an inability to learn.

Player has a double-barrel shotgun. They fire both shots and don't reload. They never reload until the next time they go to fire it, clicking automatically triggering the reload, despite the UI indicating both 0/2 shells and flashing "reload." Once is fine. Only they keep doing it. And they never learn. Same fight even, fire both shots, walk a few meters and suddenly they forget they never loaded the shotgun and are surprised when they take aim and suddenly reload instead of firing? After using it for hours even. The other people present watching him play had to constantly remind him to reload.

They're fighting against melee enemies who have very strongly choreographed attacks. First time they get hit, sure. Never could have known exactly what the attack would be like until it happens at least once. A few more times, sure, it can happen pretty fast when in the heat of the moment. When the player dies to the enemies repeatedly and never once makes any attempt to avoid or block the attack with a full second's animation wind-up, something is wrong and it's not the game.

The guy was born with a pattern-seeking brain, why the fuck can't he use it? How can an adult human being have the cognitive ability to work and live daily life and play the game itself yet entirely lack the ability to learn simple basic patterns within said game? It infuriates me to no end to witness such pure brutal incompetence, making the same simple mistakes over and over and over and being punished for them each and every time. Even brute beasts and wandering birds do not fall into the same traps or nets twice, as they say.

Makes playing COOP games with strangers very difficult.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 5, 2021)

Wearing canvas shoes and then there's suddenly rain, or some crazy wind and now there's all manner of shit on my shoes oh my god this makes me mad.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 5, 2021)

Forgetting to shave before leaving the house


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 5, 2021)

People who still hate Fallout 76, but they haven't even played it even after it's been patched and updated. Like, guys it's way better than it was at launch.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Getting stuck behind large trucks that go incredibly slow


 Imagine getting caught behind this VW bus!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

The hatred of Arabs. Arabs are pretty fucking cool hospitable people, watch videos of people touring in Saudi Arabia, they're some of the sweetest people to guests. I hate the stereotype pundits on *both* sides like to use "ohh look at how bad the Saudis are" as a shitty uneducated example against their opponents, it's kind of fucked up and misinforming. Imagine being a decent person living in a government that's not perfect, and people are just blatantly talking shit about you as some sort of hyperbolic "1-Uping" tactic against their opponents. One side "we did trades with countries like Saudi Arabia in the previous administration, the other side, "just take a look at the Saudis, you're a hypocrite for not calling out those Arabs, blah blah blah".


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 6, 2021)

Crying so hard that I feel sick for the rest of the day


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2021)

Having the idea to work on something early in the day, and lacking the motivation later.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Having the idea to work on something early in the day, and lacking the motivation later.



I hate when it gets too hot to work, when you're ready that night but you're too tired to work due to the previous heat.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

Madhu Bumbro said:


> charismatic people who make it their mission to ridicule someone with low confidence for having low confidence


Like the people who make you feel like shit, and then later say they were just trying to "help", but actually have a vindictive personality to traits they dislike about you. Yeah, same people. lol


Also, I hate fake grandiose motherfuckers who pretend they care about others, posting philosophical quotes on social media, but are actually pricks in the real world.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

I hate that I got kicked out of the Lowe's for wanting to see if I could fit in the microwave. Like WTF?? Do they seriously expect me to buy it without trying it on first???


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Like the people who make you feel like shit, and then later say they were just trying to "help", but actually have a vindictive personality to traits they dislike about you. Yeah, same people. lol
> 
> 
> Also, I hate fake grandiose motherfuckers who pretend they care about others, posting philosophical quotes on social media, but are actually pricks in the real world.


I know a few people like that. =/
They're the worst. There's one on Facebook that I knew irl who is friends with my stepdad. I cannot stand that fake bitch.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 7, 2021)

I abhor seagulls. It's currently almost 4:30 AM and I can't sleep because those fuckers have decided that the moment midnight falls, it's the perfect fucking time to scream their disgusting cries out until the sun rises.

I am a vegetarian but I am considering opening my own fried seagulls restaurant out of spite.

I FUCKING HATE IT WHEN I CAN'T GET ENOUGH SLEEP


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I know a few people like that. =/
> They're the worst. There's one on Facebook that I knew irl who is friends with my stepdad. I cannot stand that fake bitch.


I've grown to having a hard time making eye contact at people anymore, especially family members, because I'm just disgusted with everyone.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

People who ask or tell me to apologize in any situation. If there's no sincere meaning attached at the time being, then why still expect it? lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> People who ask or tell me to apologize in any situation. If there's no sincere meaning attached at the time being, then why still expect it? lol


Two things I've always hated, this and people buying gifts on my behalf.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Two things I've always hated, this and people buying gifts on my behalf.


Oh yeah, when people in my family put my name on a card or some shit, and I'm like, what card?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Oh yeah, when people in my family put my name on a card or some shit, and I'm like, what card?


Uuuuuuuuugh I've had that happen it's so terribleeeeeeeee
"Thanks for the gift, Tyra!"
"What gift? I mean--"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

Trying to organize a fair and balanced gamenight when everyone wants to cheese up and powergame in Gladius, like people what is more important? You "winning" and then nobody wants to play with you because you're "that guy", or a fair match with the slight possibility of you losing?


----------



## MM13 (Jun 8, 2021)

People who call your work 'creepy' and say you need professional help.  Uh, if they have a problem with your work, what's stopping them from just not looking at them or going to look at something else?  I mean it's not like I BEG for them to look at it or anything.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I know a few people like that. =/
> They're the worst. There's one on Facebook that I knew irl who is friends with my stepdad. I cannot stand that fake bitch.


I see many on Twitter as well. One tried to be this "Never let trolls/haters hurt you!" type who then trolled me by saying hypersexuality is fake & then mid block me before I could call him out fully for being an asshole.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

When old historical or beautiful homes and buildings are demolished and replaced with a more "modern" structure that looks like a solid cube in your typical city

This is worse when they easily could have been restored, to keep their authenticity and nature, instead of simply destroying it, and making something that looks hideously basic and uncreative.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When old historical or beautiful homes and buildings are demolished and replaced with a more "modern" structure that looks like a solid cube in your typical city
> 
> This is worse when they easily could have been restored, to keep their authenticity and nature, instead of simply destroying it, and making something that looks hideously basic and uncreative.


Or just plain shitty sheetrock and chipboard.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

those entitled sociopath (karen) bitches not vaccinating their kids and thinking they are gonna ok, or when the throw a child-like fit and expect to get their way. this is the real world, and people have real lives to live, and real jobs to work for a living,  wake the fuck up!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

People who consistently like to say something insanely hurtful or offensive and then decide whether or not they were joking based on the reactions of the people around them.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 8, 2021)

I hate being blocked and having to know about it, honestly.

(For the record, this is referring to cases where I've never directly interacted with the person)

I mean, I don't hold anything against people for blocking me, or think they're in the wrong for doing so. That's not what I mean. I block people too, y'know? More like, I'm admittedly really insecure and it makes me super uncomfortable seeing profiles of people who have me blocked around on forums with a big banner on their profile or posts more or less saying "hey, this user hates you so much they never want to see or hear you again in any circumstances." It especially sucks when they seem like a really cool person and we share interests so I check their profile out and it tells me I'm blocked, because then it feels like I fucked up and missed out on an opportunity to make a good friend.  So I kinda wish that their content would be hidden from me entirely if they'd rather us not talk, so I don't have to think about it and feel bad/wonder what I did wrong and regret I can't ever make things right with that person. Or maybe I _should _feel bad about it and that's the point? I'm probably just being petty.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

awwwww well sorry to hear about that... we can be friends if you want :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I hate being blocked and having to know about it, honestly.
> 
> (For the record, this is referring to cases where I've never directly interacted with the person)
> 
> I mean, I don't hold anything against people for blocking me, or think they're in the wrong for doing so. That's not what I mean. I block people too, y'know? More like, I'm admittedly really insecure and it makes me super uncomfortable seeing profiles of people who have me blocked around on forums with a big banner on their profile or posts more or less saying "hey, this user hates you so much they never want to see or hear you again in any circumstances." It especially sucks when they seem like a really cool person and we share interests so I check their profile out and it tells me I'm blocked, because then it feels like I fucked up and missed out on an opportunity to make a good friend.  So I kinda wish that their content would be hidden from me entirely if they'd rather us not talk, so I don't have to think about it and feel bad/wonder what I did wrong and regret I can't ever make things right with that person. Or maybe I _should _feel bad about it and that's the point? I'm probably just being petty.


Is it blocked-blocked or do they have their account set so that only certain people can view it (if any at all)?


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is it blocked-blocked or do they have their account set so that only certain people can view it (if any at all)?


nah, they have me set as blocked. this is on different websites, where one straight up tells you when you've been blocked and the other doesn't have an option to limit who can view it (just blocking)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2021)

People NOT randomly giving me their personal information so I can blackmail them into sending me pics of their pets in funny or cute situations. :<

Mosquitos. God I hate these fuckers with a passion.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 9, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I hate being blocked and having to know about it, honestly.
> 
> (For the record, this is referring to cases where I've never directly interacted with the person)
> 
> I mean, I don't hold anything against people for blocking me, or think they're in the wrong for doing so. That's not what I mean. I block people too, y'know? More like, I'm admittedly really insecure and it makes me super uncomfortable seeing profiles of people who have me blocked around on forums with a big banner on their profile or posts more or less saying "hey, this user hates you so much they never want to see or hear you again in any circumstances." It especially sucks when they seem like a really cool person and we share interests so I check their profile out and it tells me I'm blocked, because then it feels like I fucked up and missed out on an opportunity to make a good friend.  So I kinda wish that their content would be hidden from me entirely if they'd rather us not talk, so I don't have to think about it and feel bad/wonder what I did wrong and regret I can't ever make things right with that person. Or maybe I _should _feel bad about it and that's the point? I'm probably just being petty.



I've had one FA do this. To me, it screams there either judgemental ass or highly immature that will snap at people for no reason. On Twitter I've seen folk like that lash out with tweet how they shouldn't ask questions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2021)

Hot weather. :{


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 9, 2021)

Being on the third floor while people fiddle around with the A/C unit.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 12, 2021)

Yellow Mustard. It sucks compared to brown mustard and the only thing it's good at is turning everything yellow.


----------



## MM13 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> I've had one FA do this. To me, it screams there either judgemental ass or highly immature that will snap at people for no reason. On Twitter I've seen folk like that lash out with tweet how they shouldn't ask questions.


I know the feeling, it makes me feel that the person hates me...especially if it's for a petty reason like 'oh you attacked my friends and treated them like crap so why should I trust you?'.   It's not usually my fault,  it's just I suck at dealing with coping when it comes to people I like leaving me.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 13, 2021)

I hate how my nose bleeds randomly for seemingly no reason. I am just sitting and chilling them boom. Blood starts pouring like a faucet. 
I hate hot weather and the mosquitoes it brings.
And of course, an obligatory I hate myself.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I hate how my nose bleeds randomly for seemingly no reason. I am just sitting and chilling them boom. Blood starts pouring like a faucet.
> I hate hot weather and the mosquitoes it brings.
> And of course, an obligatory I hate myself.



I don't know about you, but this reminded me of my skeeter syndrome. 
And how mosquitoes love me and try to eat me alive, whereas the person I'm with can be absolutely fine without the use of repellant. Repellant of any kind, and even the candles/burning thingies, DO NOT WORK FOR ME. 
This is why I like having cold, winter weather for almost 3/4'ths of the year.

If you aren't exposed to smoke, my guess for the nose bleeds is probably heat/dryness. Or maybe you're like me and some blood vessels might be damaged?

Have you ever sneezed only through your nose and not your mouth? 
It's painful. 
Never do it. 

 When I worked in Mc Donalds the heat caused me to bleed steadily for up to 30 minutes at a time like a leaky faucet and it sucked. I could sometimes feel the pressure in my head before it happened. xnx


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know about you, but this reminded me of my skeeter syndrome.
> And how mosquitoes love me and try to eat me alive, whereas the person I'm with can be absolutely fine without the use of repellant. Repellant of any kind, and even the candles/burning thingies, DO NOT WORK FOR ME.
> This is why I like having cold, winter weather for almost 3/4'ths of the year.
> 
> ...


No idea. It's mostly my right nostril, though sometimes it comes through the left. I know when I first moved to texas, it was everyday with how dry the air was here. Even when I lived back in hawaii though, I did get them a lot.


----------



## NFP (Jun 14, 2021)

Things I hate?

Mega Corporations.

Thanks for being as evil as you can possibly get away with and more.

Non-stop preaching about racism/slavery that ended 200 years ago, then LITERALLY USING SLAVE LABOR FOR YOUR GODDAMN PRODUCTS.

Best part?

Almost every company you can think of is doing it.

And they know it.

And they simply ignore it, or claim it's not true.

In fact, not from the U.S. but I do know wall*mart has used labor under inhuman conditions for several years.

I guess muslim slaves aren't people, maybe I'm wrong for minding SLAVERY so much.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

NFP said:


> Things I hate?
> 
> Mega Corporations.
> 
> ...



I always do my best to look at the package and see where it's from. Even when I shop online.

But some companies go to great lengths just to hide it! Slavery still exists. Its just been modernized. 

Walmart, if anything, has gotten WORSE. I had the misfortune of working there. When you do, they automatically enroll you into things that they are currently investing in. Even their feedback line/HR thing is a 'third party company' that they OWN. I made a report on psychological abuse to staff and so they 'remedied' that by making a short computer module we all had to take turns watching. 

Not getting all of our breaks? Ah, we'll implement the 'honour' system, because we at Walmart TRUST our employees to take their breaks on time. ~ (and is totally not because we're understaffed and management is telling us not to leave)

I just wish there was more one could do.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 14, 2021)

NFP said:


> Things I hate?
> 
> Mega Corporations.
> 
> ...


Amazon and Foxconn clients.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I always do my best to look at the package and see where it's from. Even when I shop online.
> 
> But some companies go to great lengths just to hide it! Slavery still exists. Its just been modernized.


I think they're referring to how - on top of everything _else_ - Uyghurs are being forcibly used in production in China. Or how slavery-level compensation / effective indebtment for various mining and harvesting operations (I know chocolate remains a big one, for example) persist. 

Not to downplay de facto slavery with prison labor, abuse of 'compensated' workers, or other such things. Because believe me: I have a _lot_ of things I could let off my chest there too.

But people do tend to forget that genuine, "what most people think of when they hear the word slavery" slavery still exists and in ways that the fruit (sometimes literal fruit) can often be seen at their local market at that. 'Cause it's not fun looking at a Hershey bar and going "Oh. _Oh._"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I think they're referring to how - on top of everything _else_ - Uyghurs are being forcibly used in production in China. Or how slavery-level compensation / effective indebtment for various mining and harvesting operations (I know chocolate remains a big one, for example) persist.
> 
> Not to downplay de facto slavery with prison labor, abuse of 'compensated' workers, or other such things. Because believe me: I have a _lot_ of things I could let off my chest there too.
> 
> But people do tend to forget that genuine, "what most people think of when they hear the word slavery" slavery still exists and in ways that the fruit (sometimes literal fruit) can often be seen at their local market at that. 'Cause it's not fun looking at a Hershey bar and going "Oh. _Oh._"



I am aware. I just kept revising my initial post so a lot of what lead me to write this was scrapped. I hit post anyway. XD


----------



## perkele (Jun 15, 2021)

INTJs


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 15, 2021)

Png's that when I copy and paste in a chat, aren't really png's


----------



## Punji (Jun 16, 2021)

When people don't respond to private messages.

It's common decency to respond to personal messages. Been browsing artists for a significant commission. I've asked two artists about when they might open again, and so far one has read my note and the other has not.

I get that people are busy and I don't expect an immediate response. It's been a good few days now, though. Have the decency to respond with "I don't know" or "probably not for a long time" instead of just ignoring the message.

I am literally trying to pay a professional and they can't be asked to let me know if or when they'll be able to even hear what work I'm offering?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 16, 2021)

Smoking.
Like tobacco in general, I don’t like it when people do it close and well, I also don’t like the idea of smoking myself. If someone tries to say their e-cigs don’t count I’m giving them a slap.



perkele said:


> INTJs


I feel like this is a meme to hate on at this point, like it’s popular to hate.
But I hate myself too so I guess it counts.
But it might mostly be because no one cares to explain so it’s just a joke/meme at that point.


Punji said:


> When people don't respond to private messages.
> 
> It's common decency to respond to personal messages. Been browsing artists for a significant commission. I've asked two artists about when they might open again, and so far one has read my note and the other has not.
> 
> ...


I’d make an awful artist because I’d forget to respond and likely clear out messages thinking I responded to get rid of notifications.
Otherwise I can imagine how annoying that is, makes me somewhat glad I either been getting YCHs or from artists I know who are generally open.


----------



## rekcerW (Jun 16, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Smoking.
> Like tobacco in general, I don’t like it when people do it close and well, I also don’t like the idea of smoking myself. If someone tries to say their e-cigs don’t count I’m giving them a slap.



fuck that, we don't have to live as long


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 16, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> fuck that, we don't have to live as long


I mean, don’t have a problem with people smoking, mostly only when they’re doing it close.
Plus I’m gonna die doing what I enjoy, eating junk food.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 16, 2021)

People who seem to bitch about fetishes/kinks and assume they must be neckbeards?. See those a lot in any NSFW thread or comment section for art.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Smoking.



Yeah, I wouldn't really want to date anybody who smoked.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't really want to date anybody who smoked.



Same here, smoking ruined my family. Caused my grandmother to die, of second hand. I also have a very sensitive nose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Same here, smoking ruined my family. Caused my grandmother to die, of second hand. I also have a very sensitive nose.



I'm sorry to read that. Very frustrating that, if it was second hand, it wasn't even a result of her own choices.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sorry to read that. Very frustrating that, if it was second hand, it wasn't even a result of her own choices.



Yeah, she worked in a place where a lot of people smoked and it got to her. My grandmother used to smoke and somehow this caused my mother to have to have ear surgery making her hard of hearing. Anyways, smoking sucks.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 17, 2021)

I hate my life


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 17, 2021)

I hate my Land Rover's leaky gaskets.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 17, 2021)

I hate it when the nail is hammered unevenly. It gets on the nerves.


----------



## MM13 (Jun 19, 2021)

Okay here goes...I ordered something from GIANTMicrobes at the end of last month or the beginning of the end of last month...specifically May 21st and a couple of weeks later I asked for the tracking number and I used it to track the progess of my order,  it departed the Chicago USPS center but the last update was on June 5th, it has been 28 days since I heard from them and I know it was paid for since it's on the credit card bill but it has been stuck in-transit for the past 28 days.


----------



## Narri (Jun 19, 2021)

I hate it when I'm vibing to music and the power goes out.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2021)

When people don't know how to properly tag their FA gallery in their profiles.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 22, 2021)

I don't post in Audiophile groups anymore, But I love how the community still has no clue what Neutral sound is. Will move the goalposts anytime someone questions them?, like how on bassier headphones the bass will be forced on any music. Ignorance like that seem to be not an issue with Speaker users?.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 22, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> I don't post in Audiophile groups anymore, But I love how the community still has no clue what Neutral sound is. Will move the goalposts anytime someone questions them?, like how on bassier headphones the bass will be forced on any music. Ignorance like that seem to be not an issue with Speaker users?.


^ Exactly. When you say red, they'll say blue, next time, when you say blue, they'll say red. They contradict an argument you bring up, then when you agree with them and find some truth in their argument, they'll say "what the fuck are you talking about", and then argue the original point you made to be correct, like they have bad short-term memory or some shit.

Not to mention, how they force their objectivity and subjectivity onto others. The objectivists will use their measurements to ultimately determine what people are going to "subjectively enjoy", and/or think people are "stupid, deaf, unscientific, or misinformed" if their ears don't agree, and the subjectivists are hardcore with the confirmation bias, what they like is great, "everything else is shit", never take into account other people's preferences, recommend audio equipment based on hype trains, and diss people with unpopular choices, and tell them that their own observations are simply wrong, or how it's "not correct" for them to make an unpopular assessment, "unless you have bad taste", or some shit like that.

The problem with the audiophile community is that some think that measurements determine everything, and others think that their own listening experience will determine what another person is going to perceive, but never take into account the many variables, or at the very least, respect that they exist.


It's like PC elitism, except with more fragmented propositions and conflation. The moment you have to justify why you like something of the contrary, or have to make a case which is completely reasonable, using objectivity and subjectivity when it's warranted, and get attacked for it, it definitely shows that it has gotten more cult-like over the last few years, especially in regards to certain brands and types of audio equipment.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Exactly. When you say red, they'll say blue, next time, when you say blue, they'll say red. They contradict an argument you bring up, then when you agree with them and find some truth in their argument, they'll say "what the fuck are you talking about", and then argue the original point you made to be correct, like they have bad short-term memory or some shit.
> 
> Not to mention, how they force their objectivity and subjectivity onto others. The objectivists will use their measurements to ultimately determine what people are going to "subjectively enjoy", and/or think people are "stupid, deaf, unscientific, or misinformed" if their ears don't agree, and the subjectivists are hardcore with the confirmation bias, what they like is great, "everything else is shit", never take into account other people's preferences, recommend audio equipment based on hype trains, and diss people with unpopular choices, and tell them that their own observations are simply wrong, or how it's "not correct" for them to make an unpopular assessment, "unless you have bad taste", or some shit like that.
> 
> The problem with the audiophile community is that some think that measurements determine everything, and others think that their own listening experience will determine what another person is going to perceive, but never take into account the many variables, or at the very least, respect that they exist.



Had to deal with morons like that a lot that would contradict their views to the point of trolling. Like them claiming you can't get neutral flat bass but then in the same breath claim a headphone EQ'd or tuned with up to 10db of bass as being neutral bass. Then I would come back with them having a meltdown caused I pointed it there just Bassheads upset that the ER4 & HD600 are the most used and loved headphones. Also been noticing this a lot with lossless audio becoming the new norm been seeing more insecure posters on Reddit defend how they can't tell MP3 at all. While lashing out at folk showing music that break many lossy codecs?.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2021)

I hate it that it was like 12c degrees yesterday, and 30c today, bro can you fucking calm down? Wearing a hoodie one day and then drenched in sweat the next for having the audacity to only have a t-shirt on.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> When people don't respond to private messages.
> 
> It's common decency to respond to personal messages. Been browsing artists for a significant commission. I've asked two artists about when they might open again, and so far one has read my note and the other has not.
> 
> ...


I have the quasi opposite problem, people want to talk and then don't answer my answers!


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 25, 2021)

I hate people who write "who is from 2025/30/50/7854757854678468546578".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2021)

Vice-Admiral Holdo. Looks and acts like a self-absorbed Tumblrite, and is at least twice as obnoxious as Jar Jar.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Smartphones.  Everything about them, at this point.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

The fact that Loki has a beautiful love interest in Loki the TV series. (Sylvie.)

I can't think about her because I get jealous and self destructive. I wish I was joking.

When I get obsessed with a fictional person I get a bit weird. I was in love with Sherlock (Cumberbatch) a few years ago and I nearly died when Irene Adler was introduced as a potential love interest.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

*HEY WE SPEAK A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE THAN EVERYONE ELSE SO THAT MAKES IT OKAY TO SHOUT TO EACH OTHER FROM ACROSS THE STORE!!!*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *HEY WE SPEAK A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE THAN EVERYONE ELSE SO THAT MAKES IT OKAY TO SHOUT TO EACH OTHER FROM ACROSS THE STORE!!!*


Or when they insult someone in their native language to each other, and the person they are making fun of actually knows their language. So then the  person says something to them in their own language and they stop talking to each other completely out of sheer embarassment.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Or when they insult someone in their native language to each other, and the person they are making fun of actually knows their language. So then the  person says something to them in their own language and they stop talking to each other completely out of sheer embarassment.


Hell yea!!!


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 11, 2021)

*I hate modern pop music. This shit is playing everywhere and it annoys me.*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

I couldn't stand it when this person was self-diagnosing with PTSD--even though 2 or 3 doctors told them they did not have it at all--and they had the audacity to tell me that I wasn't showing signs of PTSD whenever my PTSD was triggered.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I couldn't stand it when this person was self-diagnosing with PTSD--even though 2 or 3 doctors told them they did not have it at all--and they had the audacity to tell me that I wasn't showing signs of PTSD whenever my PTSD was triggered.


I mean, it's like girl please, I was diagnosed when I was eight years old.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *I hate modern pop music. This shit is playing everywhere and it annoys me.*


It's the pink slime of music.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's the pink slime of music.


Soylent Green of music, given what the musical industry tends to do to people.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 12, 2021)

i get annoyed when i ask for somebody to repeat themselves because i can't hear them, then when they do repeat themselves they do so in the same exact volume and tone, not even putting in any effort to make sure you hear them.

more of a slight pet-peeve rather than a hatred, but.


----------



## Maur (Jul 14, 2021)

People who make make several accounts (one for each of their OCs) and pretend to be different people, then skulk around on art forums begging for requests.

"Hi I'm new to the fandom, can someone please draw my OC? eks-dee"
"Hi, I'm a new user to this very fandom right here and I have never been here before. Here's my OC, I would love it if someone would draw her uwu eks-dee."
"Why hello there, Furry Fandom, I am new and I have a new OC. It would mean the world to me if someone would draw her owwo eks-dedededede."

Good thing we don't have that happening here.
:]

Hah. Hah. _Hah._


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

Maur said:


> People who make make several accounts (one for each of their OCs) and pretend to be different people, then skulk around on art forums begging for requests.
> 
> "Hi I'm new to the fandom, can someone please draw my OC? eks-dee"
> "Hi, I'm a new user to this very fandom right here and I have never been here before. Here's my OC, I would love it if someone would draw her uwu eks-dee."
> ...


is it ok when they are clear that the alts are not different people

*sweat drop*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> is it ok when they are clear that the alts are not different people
> 
> *sweat drop*


Asking for free art is completely fine. But abusing it and putting your alts in a thread like "draw the user above you" is extremely uncool. Or using new accounts to get around things like "I only draw free art for new members to help them out".

Free art is free art but having class about it is also appreciated.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Asking for free art is completely fine. But abusing it and putting your alts in a thread like "draw the user above you" is extremely uncool. Or using new accounts to get around things like "I only draw free art for new members to help them out".
> 
> Free art is free art but having class about it is also appreciated.


i am talking alts not used for requests


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i am talking alts not used for requests


Having alts is fine as long as you're not breaking FA's rules, like using it to get around being blocked by someone.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Having alts is fine as long as you're not breaking FA's rules, like using it to get around being blocked by someone.


i know the rules pov mostly, i was more talking for it being the thing he hated


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i know the rules pov mostly, i was more talking for it being the thing he hated


Ah. Well I'm not too sure about that!


----------



## Maur (Jul 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> is it ok when they are clear that the alts are not different people
> 
> *sweat drop*


 
This I have no issue with. My rant is aimed at people who hide behind alts/sockpuppets to trick artists into making more free art for them.
Tyra summarized it perfectly with this:

_"Asking for free art is completely fine. But abusing it and putting your alts in a thread like "draw the user above you" is extremely uncool. Or using new accounts to get around things like "I only draw free art for new members to help them out".

Free art is free art but having class about it is also appreciated."_

You're fine, Ben. No sweat.


----------



## spectralfox (Jul 14, 2021)

Maur said:


> This I have no issue with. My rant is aimed at people who hide behind alts/sockpuppets to trick artists into making more free art for them.
> Tyra summarized it perfectly with this:
> 
> _"Asking for free art is completely fine. But abusing it and putting your alts in a thread like "draw the user above you" is extremely uncool. Or using new accounts to get around things like "I only draw free art for new members to help them out".
> ...


ok


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i get annoyed when i ask for somebody to repeat themselves because i can't hear them, then when they do repeat themselves they do so in the same exact volume and tone, not even putting in any effort to make sure you hear them.
> 
> more of a slight pet-peeve rather than a hatred, but.


Or after asking a few times to repeat themselves, they yell what they said very loudly and angrily. Then when you ask them why they yelled, they say "oh so sorry, I just wanted you to hear me. I was frustrated." I had a nurse do that to me at the hospital, speaking SO low around a bunch of these other patients being super loud. Her voice never got any louder--was like a mouse--until she yelled at me. Other staff at the hospital tried to excuse her behaviour, saying she was frustrated. Hell, if I did that to a nurse, I'd get a needle jabbed in my arm against my will but whatever.


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 15, 2021)

*SUMMER 




*


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 15, 2021)

I seriously hate it when the locals decide it's just okay to pick the flowers off your plants in your yard. Or go inside a gated/fenced in area to pick your tomatoes then leave the gates open on the way out. I finally resorted to electrifying the metal chicken wire fencing around our garden and I put up a surveillance camera. I followed proper form and posted a sign, warning eejits to stay away. It's on a cattle-type transformer on the lowest setting so it won't kill but you ain't hanging onto the fence or gate, either. Fuck them low-lifes, them's my heirloom tomatoes I've been slaving over.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously hate it when the locals decide it's just okay to pick the flowers off your plants in your yard. Or go inside a gated/fenced in area to pick your tomatoes then leave the gates open on the way out. I finally resorted to electrifying the metal chicken wire fencing around our garden and I put up a surveillance camera. I followed proper form and posted a sign, warning eejits to stay away. It's on a cattle-type transformer on the lowest setting so it won't kill but you ain't hanging onto the fence or gate, either. Fuck them low-lifes, them's my heirloom tomatoes I've been slaving over.


"Oh look, someone else's tomatoes. I'll just--"

*ZAP!!*

"Owwies! ;_; All I wanted to do was steal someone's plants that they worked really hard on to grow. ;_; I'm not doing anything wrong. Waaaah."

Sorry, that's what popped in my head when you mentioned electric chicken wire. Do it! They shouldn't be stealing something you worked hard on, and maybe a little zap might teach the thieves a lesson.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 15, 2021)

Parents who let their kids play in the middle of the road


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 19, 2021)

China is pooping on the Philippines, and you can see Chinese poop from space https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2021/7/13/Spratly-Reef-China-ship-damage-Simularity.html


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

Hypocrisy really grinds my gears.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2021)

Motorists who cause collisions at the end of everyone's day, backing up traffic so badly that a normally 20-minute trip takes almost 2 hours.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 19, 2021)

*I get three friends ready to play Planetside 2.*

*Fourth friend: It's too chaotic!* *Goes to play TF2.*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *I get three friends ready to play Planetside 2.*
> 
> *Fourth friend: It's too chaotic!* *Goes to play TF2.*



Planetside 2 isn't a casual-friendly FPS. Very steep learning curve. You can't "COD" or "Overwatch/TF2" your way through it and expect good results. 

I remember playing it before years ago and ended up getting 3 kills but 56 deaths. Going from a consistent 3.0 K/D ratio in BF3/Halo 3/Halo: Reach/Halo 2/pretty much every shooter that I've ever played to _that_ was a serious confidence killer. 

Brutal game. Fun though.


----------



## Punji (Jul 19, 2021)

Thing that I hate: PlanetSide 2


----------



## Regret (Jul 20, 2021)

Coming home for the summer and watching my grandmothers mental and physical health rapidly deteriorating before my very eyes, knowing I can do nothing to stop it and wondering if this will be my last time seeing her alive.

The reality is depressing and it is tragic to witness.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2021)

i hate how gpu's heat up laptops so much makeing it hard to play a game in the summer


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)

Random headaches


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

I hate seeing couples that don't even love each other--in fact hate each other too--cheat on each other and fight all the time, and STILL stay together.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

I hate getting sent to horny jail, especially when it was just for one gram of porn I shared with a buddy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate getting sent to horny jail, especially when it was just for one gram of porn I shared with a buddy.


But you are in prison filled with horny.
Just make your own!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But you are in prison filled with horny.
> Just make your own!


Most of the inmates are ugly and smell like cafeteria food >:v


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Most of the inmates are ugly and smell like cafeteria food >:v


That's terrible! Ask to be relocated to another facility!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate getting sent to horny jail, especially when it was just for one gram of porn I shared with a buddy.


One gram? Bruh, you wouldn't believe the collection I h-

Wait..


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> One gram? Bruh, you wouldn't believe the collection I h-
> 
> Wait..


*SHARE 

NOW! *


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> *SHARE
> 
> NOW! *


Not here, darling. Not here.

That dark and mysterious alley over yonder however.. :>


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> One gram? Bruh, you wouldn't believe the collection I h-
> 
> Wait..


How do you weigh digital images anyway


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How do you weigh digital images anyway


When you have enough saved on your phone it becomes physically heavier, trust me.




Yakamaru said:


> Not here, darling. Not here.
> 
> That dark and mysterious alley over yonder however.. :>


Lead the way!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When you have enough saved on your phone it becomes physically heavier, trust me.


On your phone?

Madman.  Absolute madman.


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 24, 2021)

*I hate when people ask me for a cigarette.    *


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 24, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *I hate when people ask me for a cigarette.   *



Can I bum a smoke?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Can I bum a smoke?


You're already a bum tho. :>


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 24, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Can I bum a smoke?


Smoking kills!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 24, 2021)

*soaks all your smokeing supplies *


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2021)

Hot summers. :{


----------



## Filter (Jul 24, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Motorists who cause collisions at the end of everyone's day, backing up traffic so badly that a normally 20-minute trip takes almost 2 hours.


Yeah, it's inconsiderate. They should schedule their collisions for when the road isn't as busy.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Can I bum a smoke?


They're 12 bucks a pack dude


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> They're 12 bucks a pack dude



Not if you know the right people


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Not if you know the right people


I mean, I don't really know anyone who can and will hop a state line for me to get my smokes on the cheap.  I really should quit, but fuck it, it's soothing.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, I don't really know anyone who can and will hop a state line for me to get my smokes on the cheap.  I really should quit, but fuck it, it's soothing.



Yeah...
Hardest habit to break by far...
Really wish I could go back and be smart enough to never start.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Yeah...
> Hardest habit to break by far...
> Really wish I could go back and be smart enough to never start.


The worst part is the nicotine isn't even the biggest hook.  Tried patches, gums, lozenges, the nicotine fix kept me from being MORE bitchy than cold turkey but I was still on edge because it's the habit, the ritual in combination with the nic hit.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

Printer ink is such a fucking scam.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Printer ink is such a fucking scam.



20 to 30 dollars for one black ink cartridge and that's just for the lower-tier home office printers. Premium units can have toner cartridges that have costs in the 100+ dollar range. 

_Really _irritating when the cartridge dries out from infrequent use because you only use your printer sparingly. _Real _cute when you need to print out something important but you need to shell out two or three ten dollar bills to do it. 

Makes public libraries seem like the cheaper option.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Hot summers. :{


^This


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 25, 2021)

The cold. Being cold.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> 20 to 30 dollars for one black ink cartridge and that's just for the lower-tier home office printers. Premium units can have toner cartridges that have costs in the 100+ dollar range.
> 
> _Really _irritating when the cartridge dries out from infrequent use because you only use your printer sparingly. _Real _cute when you need to print out something important but you need to shell out two or three ten dollar bills to do it.
> 
> Makes public libraries seem like the cheaper option.


That's why I'll be buying remanufactured ink from now on, even though it's still shit, but it's the same price as if you bought one cartridge from the printer manufacturer.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

The sonic style looks profoundly annoying


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The sonic style looks profoundly annoying



The furry style looks profoundly generic and uninspired.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The furry style looks profoundly generic and uninspired.


Which one? there are many dozens of furry styles, but only one sonic style that's very annoying to look at


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Which one? there are many dozens of furry styles, but only one sonic style that's very annoying to look at



Nah, they all look the overly generic and cheerful smiling style, also look at the comics for real good designs. If by annoying, you mean having an actual character and personality, well then I suppose having a purpose to a character is annoying to some people as well.









						TSS Review: Eggman's Dozen - The Sonic Stadium
					

FacebookTweetEmail Emphasis on the dozen, add more yolks. If the history of fiction has proven anything, it’s that villains are far more likely to be more fun to watch than the heroes. So a natural way to get a great arc on paper is to shove all your villains in one place and see how … Continue...




					www.sonicstadium.org


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Nah, they all look the overly generic and cheerful smiling style


No they don't, on the other hand sonic is one franchise with one style which looks annoying on top of being uninspired and literally generic


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No they don't, on the other hand sonic is one franchise with one style which looks annoying on top of being uninspired and literally generic



Are you dense? Literally there's three whole comic (Sonic the Comic, Archie, and now IDW) with two separate styles, dozen of people on Deviantart with various styles in the Sonic fandom, and character plots are all over the place.  I suppose clouds all look the same if one is colorblind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Are you dense? Literally there's three whole comic (Sonic the Comic, Archie, and now IDW) with two separate styles, dozen of people on Deviantart with various styles in the Sonic fandom, and character plots are all over the place.  I suppose clouds all look the same if one is colorblind.
> 
> View attachment 117040


All looks like the same generic sonic stuff, I find it ironic that you would call anything "generic" compared to that. The only real nuance in the sonic style is skill level. Literally a franchised art style.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> All looks like the same generic sonic stuff, I find it ironic that you would call anything "generic" compared to that. The only real nuance in the sonic style is skill level. Literally a franchised art style.



No shit, the artist Ian Flynn has to draw by Sega mandates. No fucking shit would it look like the Sega art style, the comic has to by legal mandates.

However, the Sonic style wildly varies in the fandom. Also, for skill level, we got some very good talent in our fandom, you probably think that we're all made by 16 year olds on Deviantart or some shit, but that isn't even the case.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The sonic style looks profoundly annoying


Who doesn't like spaghetti limbs and cyclops eyes? UwU


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Who doesn't like spaghetti limbs and cyclops eyes? UwU



And what the fuck do you have against cyclops? They're far more unique than generic "I made this with one hand in my pants" furries. Never read Greek mythos?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And what the fuck do you have against cyclopeses? They're more unique than generic "I made this with one hand in my pants" furries. Never read Greek mythos?


Lmao, you know. The guy who died from jumping off the Eiffel tower was unique too, doesn't mean it was a great way to die.

You might as well call humans generic for having body types that don't defy proportions.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Lmao, you know. The guy who died from jumping off the Eiffel tower was unique too, doesn't mean it was a great way to die.
> 
> You might as well call humans generic for having body types that don't defy proportions.



1.What the utter fuck does that have to do with Sonic style? 

2.Mobian anatomy is not human anatomy. Last time I checked humans couldn't move at nearly the speed of sound, smash rocks with their bare hands, fly with two tails, or have psychic powers. What sort of bass ackwards logic is that?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No shit, the artist Ian Flynn has to draw by Sega mandates. No fucking shit would it look like the Sega art style


Could you possibly get a grip? you're the one bringing up the "it's generic" criticism to talk about furry style in general, then make excuses for the sonic style bring the epitome of generic. Also all I said was that I find sonic style unpleasant, perhaps don't shove it down my throat. That would be merely logical. Thanks.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.What the utter fuck does that have to do with Sonic style?
> 
> 2.Mobian anatomy is not human anatomy. Last time I checked humans couldn't move at nearly the speed of sound, smash rocks with their bare hands, fly with two tails, or have psychic powers. What sort of bass ackwards logic is that?


Let me spell it out for you, being unique does not automatically make something good. Plenty of cases to be found of being uniquely stupid.

Also, it doesn't matter for shit what 'lore' you pulled this from, what kind of person uses sonic lore to justify the ungodly proportions? Doesn't make it any less weird and bizarre. Is sonic lore like your bible or something? Am I commiting a great sin by criticizing it?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Let me spell it out for you, being unique does not automatically make something good.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter for shit what 'lore' you pulled this from, what kind of person uses sonic lore to justify the ungodly proportions? Doesn't make it any less weird and bizarre. Is sonic lore like your bible or something? Am I commiting a great sin by criticizing it?



Except, the Sonic fans outnumber furries 10 to 1. Plus, we're more accepted, hell we just had an awesome movie with Jim Carrey that fucking kicked the shit out of Birds of Prey. What fucking movie have you have that wasn't a box office bomb?

There's literally lore from the Archie Sonic comics that tell how Mobians came from human and animal DNA after civilization got nuked to hell by space aliens. Also, Mobians are the right proportions for their species, ever look at an actual canine? They're very imbalanced for a human body but just their right proportions for their species. It's like *le gasp* evolution doesn't have a perfect genetic blueprint or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

Unique =/= Special. 

Everyone's unique, however no one is special. Believing the latter is, well, silly.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Except, the Sonic fans outnumber furries 10 to 1. Plus, we're more accepted, hell we just had an awesome movie with Jim Carrey that fucking kicked the shit out of Birds of Prey. What fucking movie have you have that wasn't a box office bomb?
> 
> There's literally lore from the Archie Sonic comics that tell how Mobians came from human and animal DNA after civilization got nuked to hell by space aliens. Also, Mobians are the right proportions for their species, ever look at an actual canine? They're very imbalanced for a human body but just their right proportions for their species. It's like *le gasp* evolution doesn't have a perfect genetic blueprint or something.


Are you joking? The sonic fandom is mocked on a constant basis for it's god awful ocs and uterrly deviant fans. Lol, more so than any furry, sonic fans are considered some of the weirdest and mal adjusted fandom on the internet. There's a reason the sonic franchise adopted an comedic irony in all of it's twitter posts. I love how defensive you're getting over an essentially waning franchise. Like, you're getting all gusto over the fact that a Video game franchise had a successful movie. Yes, a video game franchise successfully made money. Congrats?

YES OMG comic writers made lore that involves evolution. Be sure to get to your knees and pray to the sonic comic writers for gifting you with your god awful lore and story lines. After all, the comic writers said so, so it must be realistic and totally believable to have cyclops eyes and spaghetti arms right? Lol. All bow to the infallible Artchie comic writers!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

how tf did something about Sonic turn into an internet fight


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Considering Sonic is so popular? lol no.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Are you joking? The sonic fandom is mocked on a constant basis for it's god awful ocs and uterrly deviant fans. Lol, more so than any furry, sonic fans are considered some of the weirdest and mal adjusted fandom on the internet. There's a reason the sonic franchise adopted an comedic irony in all of it's twitter posts. I love how defensive you're getting over an essentially waning franchise. Like, you're getting all gusto over the fact that a Video game franchise had a successful movie. Yes, a video game franchise successfully made money. Congrats?
> 
> YES OMG comic writers made lore that involves evolution. Be sure to get to your knees and pray to the sonic comic writers for gifting you with your god awful lore and story lines. After all, the comic writers said so, so it must be realistic and totally believable to have cyclops eyes and spaghetti arms right? Lol. All bow to the infallible Artchie comic writers!



Oh my god, you're one of those people stuck in 2010 and thinking Chris is still relevant, newsflash: It's the year 2021 and the Sonic fandom isn't nearly as bad as it used to be. Also "deviant", you're on a fucking forum on Fur Affinity. How can you even blow that out your mouth about deviance? Do you know where you're typing? As for OC's, we're far more creative, imaginative, and have way better backstories than furries. 

Look in the mirror, we didn't have ya boi Kero and other creepy people. The Sonic fandom isn't united, our major issue, but we're not nearly coming out with scandals in the community every year like furries do. The Sonic fandom is like an Ork waaagh, we're large but not united, infighting is our issue but at least we don't nearly have the scandals as the mainstream furry fandom. Don't bring up Twitter, the sane in our fandom don't like Twitter. Twitter is a piece of shit site and it's where the whiny minority complain where the silent majority have far better things to do. If you think the Sonic fandom is Twitter than of course your perception will be biased. 

Waning? Having a successful movie isn't "waning", this is the neigh sayers who say "Sonic is a dead franchise" when we're getting a new cartoon next year and a new movie. How the fuck is Sonic waning when Sega is making the money? Seriously, you sound like the people in 2010 who are hyper fixated on Chris Chan and Sonic 06. The fandom has moved past that shit. Sonic has had good games in modern times too, Generations and Colors for instance. 

And your story is where? Where is your literal decades worth of continuity? Oh right, you don't have any. Also, what fucking cyclops? Are you referring to my character Polyphema? Sonic's mono-eye style is done by teenagers who don't know how to make better character designs, once more that's the younger part of the fandom.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh my god, you're one of those people stuck in 2010 and thinking Chris is still relevant, newsflash: It's the year 2021 and the Sonic fandom isn't nearly as bad as it used to be. Also "deviant", you're on a fucking forum on Fur Affinity. How can you even blow that out your mouth about deviance? Do you know where you're typing? As for OC's, we're far more creative, imaginative, and have way better backstories than furries.
> 
> Look in the mirror, we didn't have ya boi Kero and other creepy people. The Sonic fandom isn't united, our major issue, but we're not nearly coming out with scandals in the community every year like furries do. The Sonic fandom is like an Ork waaagh, we're large but not united, infighting is our issue but at least we don't nearly have the scandals as the mainstream furry fandom. Don't bring up Twitter, the sane in our fandom don't like Twitter. Twitter is a piece of shit site and it's where the whiny minority complain where the silent majority have far better things to do. If you think the Sonic fandom is Twitter than of course your perception will be biased.
> 
> ...


Lol, your lack of self awareness is amazing. Sonic's inherent cringe isn't limited to Chris, you're delusional if think he's the only oddball.
Yes, I'm sure all of your shitty Coldsteel ocs have super in depth backstories, lol.

I mean, you want to make this a competition with these arbitrary goals, I'm just telling like it is, your fandom is fucking weird. So is the furry fandom, the fandom has had it's share  of weird shit too. Christ almighty, at least I am self aware enough to be honest about it.

I'm just telling it like it is, Sonic's been way past it's prime for a while.

My 'story' isn't publicly shared on this site. My 'story' and my 'character's' aren't public submissions. But I could guarantee you I write more compelling characters than gigantic schizophrenic macro sonic women.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> how tf did something about Sonic turn into an internet fight



I knew this would happen the moment someone told Jared that sonic art was ugly/generic.






Ya'll something else.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Lol, you lack of self awareness is amazing. Sonic's inherent cringe isn't limited to Chris, you're delusional if think he's the only oddball.
> Yes, I'm sure all of your shitty Coldsteel ocs have super in depth backstories, lol.
> 
> I mean, you want to make this a competition with these arbitrary goals, I'm just telling like it is, your fandom is fucking weird. So is the furry fandom, the fandom has had it's share  of weird shit too. Christ almighty, at least I am self aware enough to be honest about it.
> ...



Any "cringe" in the Sonic fandom is dwarfed by furries in the furry fandom. Please, other than Chris, myself, and Dillain. Name someone who has recently caused controversy in the Sonic fandom. Wow, what a lame ass comeback, Coldsteel? A fucking meme from 2010? Are you this much behind the times? Really now?

"Guys, Coldsteel is still funny."~Some furry on FA's forum in the year 2021.

A furry, on FA's forum...is calling Sonic weird...pot meet kettle. It's projection and hypocrisy is what it is, "I say I'm okay with being like this but oh no you're bad for being like this!" rules for thee and not for me more like. The Sonic fandom is far more stable, the fringe element are either the diehard fans, the creepy exploitive people who move onto other fandoms, and those who really just do it for money and popularity. These are not the good people of the Sonic fandom, the vast majority you'll find on Deviantart that I've had the pleasure of knowing for over a decade now. 

Oh sure, this is coming from someone in a fandom in the 80's with high school mascots. Not that I care, but Sonic is still very much popular among the old school and new school fans. That is Sonic's main problem, trying to appease both camps. Once more, disunity doesn't account for lack of population among a fandom.

Oh please, tell me what wars your characters have fought. I  have characters who literally are in the Egg Empire as mercenaries. Grief literally caused an interplanetary war and a death toll of millions.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

Bruh.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Any "cringe" in the Sonic fandom is dwarfed by furries in the furry fandom. Please, other than Chris, myself, and Dillain. Name someone who has recently caused controversy in the Sonic fandom. Wow, what a lame ass comeback, Coldsteel? A fucking meme from 2010? Are you this much behind the times? Really now?
> 
> "Guys, Coldsteel is still funny."~Some furry on FA's forum in the year 2021.
> 
> ...


LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAH
Look at you flip out over the coldsteel comparison. OMG GUYS ITS NOT FUNNY! ITS NOT ACCURATE
Holy shit your reaction. It's great.

Man, you are out of it. I just told you I am at peace with this fandom being weird as fuck. Read! Lol

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Shit my dude, I didn't know that making great characters was giving them imaginary wars to fight in.

Here let me try

Kimber fought in the Sonic version of Vietnam. He had to fight a bunch of poorly drawn sonic ocs, he nearly was KIA from the cringe. Kimber to this day has PTSD for not having the power of god and anime on his side. The power of the sonic OCS will truly never be comprehended by such a plebeian mortal such as Kimber and he knows it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Look at you flip out over the coldsteel comparison. OMG GUYS ITS NOT FUNNY! ITS NOT ACCURATE
> Holy shit your reaction. It's great.
> 
> ...



No, it's more like it's lame and it shows you're behind the times. Like, that meme has fizzled out already. It was popular, when I was still in high school...

Then you're an utter hypocrite, okay. I see how it is. You bitch over a speck in someone's eye when yours is watery.

And what do your characters do? Have sex? Yawn.

Your projection doesn't work on me. I see that you are no better than what you resort to ad hominem about me.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

I log on for the first time in ages and.. 

*"MY FANDOM IS BETTER THAN YOUR FANDOM!!!!!#####SHOOTMENOWPL0X!!!!"

>:/*
Continuing the thread~

*I HATE POINTLESS ARGUEMENTS. *


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> I log on for the first time in ages and..
> 
> *"MY FANDOM IS BETTER THAN YOUR FANDOM!!!!!#####SHOOTMENOWPL0X!!!!"
> 
> ...



And who are you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No, it's more like it's lame and it shows you're behind the times. Like, that meme has fizzled out already. It was popular, when I was still in high school...
> 
> Then you're an utter hypocrite, okay. I see how it is. You bitch over a speck in someone's eye when yours is watery.
> 
> And what do your characters do? Have sex? Yawn.



Still perfectly describes the Sonic community, lol

I am a hypocrite for thinking both fandoms are weird? Lol. You don 't understand how hypocrisy works I'm not 'bitching' about it, so much as I am laughing at how it looks. 

You got me! I should have made them become macros and destroy a bunch of cities!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And who are you?


HA!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Still perfectly describes the Sonic community, lol
> 
> I am a hypocrite for thinking both fandoms are weird? Lol. You don 't understand how hypocrisy works I'm not 'bitching' about it, so much as I am laughing at how it looks.
> 
> You got me! I should have made them become macros and destroy a bunch of cities!



Yeah, if you're a boomer who doesn't get with the times. Then again, furries are not known for being the most in with the times.

Yes, you are an utter hypocrite about complaining about the Sonic's fandom's ship sinking, while yours is full of holes. You're only laughing in your pathetic life then. I know, this is how some people cope with projection, sad but it's true.







I bet you hate Godzilla too, not a person of Japanese culture I see.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> HA!



There seems to be no sign of intelligent life anywhere.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And who are you?


*I am so glad you asked~

-Clears throat- Ahem! I am! Her most imperial excellency, Empress of Fløøf! Wielder of the Holy Frying pan! High Queen of Faf and Ruler of LPW-PvP! Her Royal Nuttiness Queen Skittles the First of their name! *


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And who are you?


That is Queen Skittles, her Majesty, nobility of predators vs prey, and tea connoisseur.


EDIT: Replied late, Queen said it better.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, if you're a boomer who doesn't get with the times. Then again, furries are not known for being the most in with the times.
> 
> Yes, you are an utter hypocrite about complaining about the Sonic's fandom's ship sinking, while yours is full of holes. You're only laughing in your pathetic life then. I know, this is how some people cope with projection, sad but it's true.
> 
> I bet you hate Godzilla too, not a person of Japanese culture I see.


Well, if the shoe still fits, Jared, there's little reason to change out the shoes. Of course, self awareness is a bit spotty with you it seems

Christ you are an embarrassment of a human being. You get a few people making fun of sonic art and you flip out, lol

It's just stupid to me, the obsession with macros. The fact that you shove your god awful ocs in everybody face has an almost Chris Chan esque quality about it. You actually act quite a bit like he does. So tell ,me Jared Chan, when are the new comic pages coming out?!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There seems to be no sign of intelligent life anywhere.


Oh that is rich coming from you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Oh that is rich coming from you.



Once more, who even are you and why do you matter to me?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, if the shoe still fits, Jared, there's little reason to change out the shoes. Of course, self awareness is a bit spotty with you it seems
> 
> Christ you are an embarrassment of a human being. You get a few people making fun of sonic art and you flip out, lol
> 
> It's just stupid to me, the obsession with macros. The fact that you shove your god awful ocs in everybody face has an almost Chris Chan esque quality about it. You actually act quite a bit like he does. So tell ,me Jared Chan, when are the new comic pages coming out?!



I'm sorry, I just have a bullshit filter that filters out bullshit from a furry on Fur Affinities Forum.

Says the guy on fur affinities forum. Yeah, please project some more. More seething and gnashing of the teeth, please.

Furries, showing their true colors now.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, who even are you and why do you matter to me?


The question you should be asking is.. "Why am I here if I find furries so CRINGY?!" As to who I am. I am important and yet not. Depends who you ask!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm sorry, I just have a bullshit filter that filters out bullshit from a furry on Fur Affinities Forum.
> 
> Says the guy on fur affinities forum. Yeah, please project some more. More seething and gnashing of the teeth, please.
> 
> Furries, showing their true colors now.


Those damn slanderous troll furries, if only they appreciated your amazing web comic of your amazing ocs! I believe in you Jared Chan, and I support you on your unending love quest for giant macro sonic furries!


----------



## Regret (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> More seething and gnashing of the teeth, please.



The irony of this statement.  lmao


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Those damn slanderous troll furries, if only they appreciated your amazing web comic of your amazing ocs! I believe in you Jared Chan, and I support you on your unending love quest for giant macro sonic furries!


I admit. I have missed your witticisms.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Those damn slanderous troll furries, if only they appreciated your amazing web comic of your amazing ocs! I believe in you Jared Chan, and I support you on your unending love quest for giant macro sonic furries!



Boy you still live in 2010. I honestly feel sorry for you, you sound like Joe Biden telling me about how Corn Pop was a bad dude. Sorry grandpa.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Regret said:


> The irony of this statement.  lmao



This is nothing, I've had way worse rodeos than this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> I admit. I have missed your witticisms.



Once more, who the utter hell are you?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, who the utter hell are you?


Your worst floofy nightmare OwO 

Fancy a cup of tea? A biscuit maybe?


----------



## TR273 (Jul 25, 2021)

Unskipable YouTube ads...
Mainly the ones that tell you to cough up some money to get rid of the unskipable as you are currently watching.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Your worst floofy nightmare OwO
> 
> Fancy a cup of tea? A biscuit maybe?



Unwarranted self importance.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Boy you still live in 2010. I honestly feel sorry for you, you sound like Joe Biden telling me about how Corn Pop was a bad dude. Sorry grandpa.


I unfortunately cannot appreciate the majesty of 1 dimensional macro sonic furries, Jared Chan. I leave the hopes and futures of modern culture in your hands. Grace us with legends of your gigantic sonic bat girls twerking Eggman into defeat. You are our next generations Shakespeare, and I was too blind to see it. A thousand apologies.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Unskipable YouTube ads...
> Mainly the ones that tell you to cough up some money to get rid of the unskipable as you are currently watching.


I use adblockers and such and don't have to deal with many of those any more, the pesters for premium YT and such still pop up though.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I unfortunately cannot appreciate the majesty of 1 dimensional macro sonic furries, Jared Chan. I leave the hopes and futures of modern culture in your hands. Grace us with legends of your gigantic sonic bat girls twerking Eggman into defeat. You are our next generations Shakespeare, and I was too blind to see it. A thousand apologies.



You're trying way too hard to be funny, but it's not funny.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I unfortunately cannot appreciate the majesty of 1 dimensional macro sonic furries, Jared Chan. I leave the hopes and futures of modern culture in your hands. Grace us with legends of your gigantic sonic bat girls twerking Eggman into defeat. You are our next generations Shakespeare, and I was too blind to see it. A thousand apologies.


Olawd. Where can I get enough brain bleach to erase this from my royal mind?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Unskipable YouTube ads...
> Mainly the ones that tell you to cough up some money to get rid of the unskipable as you are currently watching.


I use Brave browser for that.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Olawd. Where can I get enough brain bleach to erase this from my royal mind?



You know they say there's bleach in pools, jumping into them is a good idea.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You know they say there's bleach in pools, jumping into them is a good idea.


That my dear friend, is chlorine. One does not simply go swimming in bleach. What backwards bloody part of the woods did you emerge from. Geez..


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> That my dear friend, is chlorine. One does not simply go swimming in bleach. What backwards bloody part of the woods did you emerge from. Geez..



Rural Georgia, homegrown and raised.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> That my dear friend, is chlorine. One does not simply go swimming in bleach. What backwards bloody part of the woods did you emerge from. Geez..


The sonic fandom?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Rural Georgia, homegrown and raised.


I am trying to draw comparisons between this REALLY SWEET GUY who I love and adore, who lives in that area.. And.. You.. I can't blame the area! Darn!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I use Brave browser for that.


Same, it's very good at most things out-of-box.  It's Chromium based so it can be a bit of a resource hog but it's nice.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You're damn right, you can't. Then again I would probably get the AR if I saw a furry going down the road, that or Sophia would probably try to jump on their leg.


That's coming off as a threat Jared.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You're damn right, you can't. Then again I would probably get the AR if I saw a furry going down the road, that or Sophia would probably try to jump on their leg.


So you would randomly shoot a furry just for innocently walking by? Well aren't you hospitable -Rolls eyes-.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

He's showing his fangs to put all those fur bullies in their place.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I use Brave browser for that.



Paired with u-block origin you can basically crawl the internet ad-free. Some websites bark at you to disable your ad-blocking addons but I usually just peace out from those and source alternative websites that offer the same service/product.

The advertisement industry brought this on themselves tbh. Low regulations, incredibly low quality control for ads/ad companies, and rampant greed is par for the course in that scene. Altogether it makes for a sordid experience for internet users.

I don't have any patience for a swarm of auto-start ad scripts running in the background eating up my precious RAM stores. And the video advertisements, "slide-in" advertisements, and generic noise-making advertisements can fuck right off.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> So you would randomly shoot a furry just for innocently walking by? Well aren't you hospitable -Rolls eyes-.



Who said anything about shooting? I am fully legal to walk out to my driveway, stand with my rifle lowered and the chamber empty and motion for someone to move away from my property. Nothing there is violent, but I will say that probably won't be walking around with a fursuit on a mountain surrounded by rednecks anyways, oh and actual deer can charge at you here. Oh and the neighbors dogs, as well as Sophia and Apollo.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> He's showing his fangs to put all those fur bullies in their place.



The only bully you are is that nerdy kid who was picked on in gym class. XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Jared, you need to take a break. Cool off, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Jared, you need to take a break. Cool off, this is getting ridiculous.


Agreed.


----------



## Lenago (Jul 25, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Unskipable YouTube ads...
> Mainly the ones that tell you to cough up some money to get rid of the unskipable as you are currently watching.


And when they have 2 unskipable ads one after the other....this is why i feel no regret on using adblocker...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The only bully you are is that nerdy kid who was picked on in gym class. XD


Here I was expecting you to draw everybody who laughed at you in your comic in unflattering ways. That's what I get for not enjoying macro art. Lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Here I was expecting you to draw everybody who laughed at you in your comic in unflattering ways. That's what I get for not enjoying macro art. Lol



>Implying I didn't have Sonic fans as friends in high school.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

lenago said:


> And when they have 2 unskipable ads one after the other....this is why i feel no regret on using adblocker...



It's insufferably stupid when it's one of those rare sub-1 minute "straight-to-the-point" videos and Youtube dumps _two _fifteen second-long ads into it.

Fucking diabolical.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

>Furry forum
>Calls Furry art generic
>Uses and draws generic Sonic art





It'd be like if I went onto any Sonic forum and started shit on it by calling Sonic art generic. You are inevitably going to annoy/piss off the people there. You don't need 10,000 IQ+ to grasp this.


----------



## Punji (Jul 25, 2021)

Hate advertising with a great passion. Were I not the soft and gentle racc that I am, there'd be a documentary on Netflix about me someday.

I use AdBlock Plus (it's free) and I never get ads anywhere anymore, unless I disable it myself for whatever reason. Love it, great improvement to the Internet. Especially YouTube.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> >Furry forum
> >Calls Furry art generic
> >Uses and draws generic Sonic art
> View attachment 117062
> ...



I used to come here to post art and roleplaying, hoping this place wasn't as bad as i thought. This thoroughly proves what I heard right though.


----------



## Lenago (Jul 25, 2021)

Punji said:


> Hate advertising with a great passion. Were I not the soft and gentle racc that I am, there'd be a documentary on Netflix about me someday.
> 
> I use AdBlock Plus (it's free) and I never get ads anywhere anymore, unless I disable it myself for whatever reason. Love it, great improvement to the Internet. Especially YouTube.


Have ya ever had a annoying ad that pestered you so much it actually STOPPED you from ever wanting to buy what ever the ad was selling?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Paired with u-block origin you can basically crawl the internet ad-free. Some websites bark at you to disable your ad-blocking addons but I usually just peace out from those and source alternative websites that offer the same service/product.
> 
> The advertisement industry brought this on themselves tbh. Low regulations, incredibly low quality control for ads/ad companies, and rampant greed is par for the course in that scene. Altogether it makes for a sordid experience for internet users.
> 
> I don't have any patience for a swarm of auto-start ad scripts running in the background eating up my precious RAM stores. And the video advertisements, "slide-in" advertisements, and generic noise-making advertisements can fuck right off.


When I still used Firefox I used NoScript, AdBlock and Script Monkey along with some other tools. I hate ads, especially intrusive ones. 



Jaredthefox92 said:


> I used to come here to post art and roleplaying, hoping this place wasn't as bad as i thought. This thoroughly proves what I heard right though.


Coming here for art and roleplays is all fine, mate. It's when people start shit not knowing what kind of demographic they are dealing with we have potential issues surfacing. 

"Know thy audience", as it were.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Report all adds for offensive/inappropriate content. Introduce a little chaos. Scare the corporations.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> When I still used Firefox I used NoScript, AdBlock and Script Monkey along with some other tools. I hate ads, especially intrusive ones.
> 
> 
> Coming here for art and roleplays is all fine, mate. It's when people start shit not knowing what kind of demographic they are dealing with we have potential issues surfacing.
> ...



Well pardon me if I believed "not all furries" would be toxic. I didn't start shit, they did by bashing on the Sonic art style, look at the previous posts. I didn't start it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Report all adds for offensive/inappropriate content. Introduce a little chaos. Scare the corporations.


I don't think you really can.  Can you? I doubt it would do much good, regardless.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Report all adds for offensive/inappropriate content. Introduce a little chaos. Scare the corporations.


>Longest video on Youtube
>Report it for having sexual content
>Force some poor motherfucker into watching the whole thing looking for the sexual content of which does not exist
>???
>Laugh your ass off


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

I just disabled all of my blockers to see what sort of ad game FAF is running and I will say that it's _actually _not that bad in terms of their impact on my ability to use the website.

No noise makers, no video ads, no website performance drops, and no slide-in ads.

Good stuff. Welcome to the white list.


----------



## Punji (Jul 25, 2021)

lenago said:


> Have ya ever had a annoying ad that pestered you so much it actually STOPPED you from ever wanting to buy what ever the ad was selling?


YES!


----------



## Lenago (Jul 25, 2021)

Punji said:


> YES!


Hahaha thank you, im not the only one


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ads are a necessary evil, they bring in revenue for sites that don't have much merch or some off the books funding.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I don't think you really can.  Can you? I doubt it would do much good, regardless.


It sometimes comes with an option under it asking "why this add" or "report add"

One option is "this add contained innapropriate content".

This might vary depending your device or search engine.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> I just disabled all of my blockers to see what sort of ad game FAF is running and I will say that it's _actually _not that bad in terms of their impact on my ability to use the website.
> 
> No noise makers, no video ads, no website performance drops, and no slide-in ads.
> 
> Good stuff. Welcome to the white list.


Just.. Wait, mah dude. xD


----------



## TR273 (Jul 25, 2021)

lenago said:


> And when they have 2 unskipable ads one after the other....this is why i feel no regret on using adblocker...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF...............


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Moving on, Games Workshop cracking down on innocent content creators who make 40k animations, memes, battlecasts, podcasts, lore videos, and pretty much everything that a sane person would judge brings in more interest to their product, in thus more players and $$$.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 25, 2021)

lenago said:


> Have ya ever had a annoying ad that pestered you so much it actually STOPPED you from ever wanting to buy what ever the ad was selling?


Frequently...
'The New Ford is.....'

**** off! I'm buying a Lada next!


----------



## Lenago (Jul 25, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Frequently...
> 'The New Ford is.....'
> 
> **** off! I'm buying a Lada next!


(That actually made me chuckle)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ads are a necessary evil, they bring in revenue for sites that don't have much merch or some off the books funding.


They're obnoxious, they're sometimes incredibly invasive, and the best advertising is word-of-mouth from peers.  I haven't seen a single ad online or in real life that made me more inclined to buy the product being advertised.  Most of my favorite purchases don't get advertised anyway.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> They're obnoxious, they're sometimes incredibly invasive, and the best advertising is word-of-mouth from peers.  I haven't seen a single ad online or in real life that made me more inclined to buy the product being advertised.  Most of my favorite purchases don't get advertised anyway.



There's entire companies who just run ads, it doesn't matter if it "works just for you" when there's billions of people online. It will stick with someone, it's like propaganda. You can tell a big enough lie or spin a big enough yarn and eventually, someone out there will believe it. That's the thing about ads, they're about as useful as shouting in a mic in a radio station, but it does resonate with some buyer out there.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There's entire companies who just run ads, it doesn't matter if it "works just for you" when there's billions of people online. It will stick with someone, it's like propaganda. You can tell a big enough lie or spin a big enough yarn and eventually, someone out there will believe it. That's the thing about ads, they're about as useful as shouting in a mic in a radio station, but it does resonate with some buyer out there.


Good for them, I guess.  I find a lot of ad agencies' notions of being able to "resonate" with me to be somewhere between "idiocy" and "mild affront".  I've worked sales and there's a reason I'm never going back to that field if I can help it.  Multiple, actually, but chief amongst them is the phoniness and manipulation that all too often accompanies the profession.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Moving on, Games Workshop cracking down on innocent content creators who make 40k animations, memes, battlecasts, podcasts, lore videos, and pretty much everything that a sane person would judge brings in more interest to their product, in thus more players and $$$.



WH40k community is about on par with Nintendo fanboys when it comes to measures of how each respective fandom allows both of those horrible companies to screw content creators. Cucks everywhere.

Nothing will change until 40k fans leave for bluer waters.

And Games Workshop is a joke in general. They haven't done much with the license outside of table top reworks/releases and boilerplate mobile gotcha! titles that no one who is serious about the universe or gaming likes. Their latest stunt is just another paid subscription service that's powered majorly by them gobbling all of the quality animators and content creators like SODAZ or Syama Pedersen.

When the hell are we getting Space Marine 2 or an actually good DoW title?

Warhammer Fantasy is in a better state unless you count the cluster fuck that is Age of Sigmar. Vermintide 1 and 2 were/are both good and Total War: Warhammer I/II are solid.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 25, 2021)

I hate conspiracy theorists, druggies, ants, spicy food, dogs that bark for no reason, and minions.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Good for them, I guess.  I find a lot of ad agencies' notions of being able to "resonate" with me to be somewhere between "idiocy" and "mild affront".  I've worked sales and there's a reason I'm never going back to that field if I can help it.  Multiple, actually, but chief amongst them is the phoniness and manipulation that all too often accompanies the profession.



You'll find a lot of people in rich corporations don't use their thinking caps often, just look at the sexist assholes in Blizzard and Activision. Just because you have a big corporation and money, doesn't mean suddenly you IQ has increased.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> WH40k community is about on par with Nintendo fanboys when it comes to measures of how each respective fandom allows both of those horrible companies to screw content creators. Cucks everywhere.
> 
> Nothing will change until 40k fans leave for bluer waters.
> 
> ...


Games Workshop fucked over Astartes for crying out loud.

Those asshats were just butthurt because FANS make better content with higher quality than them.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> WH40k community is about on par with Nintendo fanboys when it comes to measures of how each respective fandom allows both of those horrible companies to screw content creators. Cucks everywhere.
> 
> Nothing will change until 40k fans leave for bluer waters.
> 
> ...



I agree, this is a problem with people who sit on IP's, (even though Games Workshop has been caught red handed before literally plagiarizing other series and franchises), but when it comes to them they're copyright fanatics. Sadly, the fandom is diehard.  When it comes down to it, they see us as customers and customers don't realize this.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

I remember the cringe that was Ultramarines.. The movie.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Games Workshop fucked over Astartes for crying out loud.
> 
> Those asshats were just butthurt because FANS make better content with higher quality than them.



MANY fandoms make better content than the actual developers, this sadly isn't anything new. Just look at the Fallout community with moding.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> MANY fandoms make better content than the actual developers, this sadly isn't anything new. Just look at the Fallout community with moding.



*flashbacks from_ Fallout: The Frontier_ intensifies*


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> *flashbacks from_ Fallout: The Frontier_ intensifies*


What a shitshow that was. At least Fallout London looks good.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> *flashbacks from_ Fallout: The Frontier_ intensifies*



I was more of the line talking about how Fallout 4 mods work.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> MANY fandoms make better content than the actual developers, this sadly isn't anything new. Just look at the Fallout community with moding.


The only Fallout games I'd call "in need of serious help from the community/bad without mods" are the ones Bethesda exercised the most creative control over (and Fallout Tactics and FOBOS, they're just pretty bad and those aren't Beth's fault, though at least Tactics had a pretty good combat model pinched from Jagged Alliance 2) - FO3, FO4, FO76.  Notable caveat for FO3, the one DLC was actually pretty OK.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Ok furs, Imma let you finish, but Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game of all time.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok furs, Imma let you finish, but Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game of all time.


That or Fallout 2 with the fixes. I would argue.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok furs, Imma let you finish, but Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game of all time.


It was OK, it had vastly better worldbuilding and writing than FO3 or FO4, it was hamstrung by Beth themselves in multiple ways (they REALLY fucked over Obsidian).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok furs, Imma let you finish, but Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game of all time.



*Crashes on fast travel*, *Crashes in the sewers*


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It was OK, it had vastly better worldbuilding and writing than FO3 or FO4, it was hamstrung by Beth themselves in multiple ways (they REALLY fucked over Obsidian).


What makes it impressive is that even with that garbage that is the FO3 engine and the tight deadline, that it turned out as well as it did.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Crashes on fast travel*, *Crashes in the sewers*


EEW! Fast travel..

Let me add that to the list of EVERYTHING I despise in gaming.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

I thought I had a bad disc, guess it happened to a lot of people then.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2021)

Comparatively I didn't really dig Fallout 3 much, thought it was a huge step back.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> What makes it impressive is that even with that garbage that is the FO3 engine and the tight deadline that it turned out as well as it did.


Yeah, it really makes me wish Beth hadn't been such a sack of turds to Obsidian.  Might have ended up with a Legion that was at least a LITTLE greyer rather than "designated evil run faction", might have seen things be a bit more polished in general, might have gotten some more of the stuff from Van Buren too.  Hard to say for sure.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> EEW! Fast travel..
> 
> Let me add that to the list of EVERYTHING I despise in gaming.



Sure, just go into that random cazodore across the path over there instead.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, just go into that random cazodore across the path over there instead.


Cazadores don't really spawn outside of certain areas.  Just know where you are, watch for nests on cliff walls, and either slam antivenoms like they're energy drinks or shoot them from a distance (cripple the wings and they're a LOT less scary).  Deathclaws are MUCH worse to deal with.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, just go into that random cazodore across the path over there instead.


You mean the Cazodore I fucked up after taking the path around, levelling up, getting adequate gear and being able to deal with threats at a steady pace? Sure. Older games drilled this shizzle into you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> You mean the Cazodore I fucked up after taking the path around, levelling up, getting adequate gear and being able to deal with threats at a steady pace? Sure. Older games drilled this shizzle into you.



You get bored with grinding. That, and I don't play Fallout NV for nearly as long. I'm not stuck inside unless it's uber hot.


----------



## Regret (Jul 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok furs, Imma let you finish, but Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game of all time.



It was definitely the best 3d fallout.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You get bored with grinding. That, and I don't play Fallout NV for nearly as long. I'm not stuck inside unless it's uber hot.


Depends how you manage your game. I generally play my RPG's as intended, playing the role. So for me atleast. It never gets boring.

I just find fast travel so immersion breaking and jarring. But nope, gotta cater to the folks who want to rush their way to the end I guess. -Shrugs-  Eh! Folks can play as they want xP


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Depends how you manage your game. I generally play my RPG's as intended, playing the role. So for me atleast. It never gets boring.
> 
> I just find fast travel so immersion breaking and jarring. But nope, gotta cater to the folks who want to rush their way to the end I guess. -Shrugs-  Eh! Folks can play as they want xP



I mostly play evil characters, (literally as my Sonic OC's as humans.) 
.Scylla goes around outside New Vegas shooting at chem addicts for shits and giggles. Scylla is chaotic evil.
 .Grief kills you for his logical reasonings, he has bad karma but he is with the NCR.  Grief is lawful evil.

.Monica hates the legion only because she is female. She is lawful neutral..
.Amanda plays both sides, betrays them both and does wild card. Amanda is true neutral.
.Jace is good guy NCR, but he launched a nuke at Utah to blow up the Legion, Jace is chaotic good. 

I don't always want to backtrack and see the really bad movement animations as I literally go all the way back from the I88 outpost back to Primm. It's not me making it "faster", it's about me cutting through a path back and forth to barter and cut through the crap of backtracking.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You get bored with grinding. That, and I don't play Fallout NV for nearly as long. I'm not stuck inside unless it's uber hot.


You... don't need to grind in FNV.  Ever.  Depending on your build you should be able to truck most everything short of a Deathclaw by level 20 and that comes pretty fast if you're snagging quests (and doing DLCs).  The right followers can help, too.  ED-E's ability to tattle on enemies outside your normal PER range is fantastic, Boone's just a murder machine, and you get both of them very quickly.  If you're on the outs with NCR you can swap Boone for Raul, he can be pretty passable with a lever gun or magnum revolver IIRC.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> You... don't need to grind in FNV.  Ever.  Depending on your build you should be able to truck most everything short of a Deathclaw by level 20 and that comes pretty fast if you're snagging quests (and doing DLCs).


This~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> You... don't need to grind in FNV.  Ever.  Depending on your build you should be able to truck most everything short of a Deathclaw by level 20 and that comes pretty fast if you're snagging quests (and doing DLCs).  The right followers can help, too.  ED-E's ability to tattle on enemies outside your normal PER range is fantastic, Boone's just a murder machine, and you get both of them very quickly.  If you're on the outs with NCR you can swap Boone for Raul, he can be pretty passable with a lever gun or magnum revolver IIRC.



I can never get someone like Boone or Arcade, but then again I don't stay to one side very long, if I do my characters simply don't see anything better on the other faction. So I have bad karma. Also, when I play the DLC my game save corrupts.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Insomnia.


----------



## Maur (Jul 26, 2021)

People racing at night.
Whiny engine noises. Whine engine noises everywhere.

Can you not?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

When people shoot loudass fireworks right outside of my window. I also have PTSD, so it scares the shit out of me


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Maur said:


> People racing at night.
> Whiny engine noises. Whine engine noises everywhere.
> 
> Can you not?


On a similar note, fartcan mufflers on those little econobox cars.  Yeah I'm sure you totally take your otherwise-stock Civic or Tercel out to the dragstrip bro.  My Volvo could smoke you, completely stock, and it isn't obnoxious about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

People offering you food constantly despite saying "no thanks". I am trying to lose weight, not reach status of family land whale.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> People offering you food constantly despite saying "no thanks". I am trying to lose weight, not reach status of family land whale.



This happens in the south all the time.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

I absolutely despise any parent who "disciplines" their children in public. It really distresses me seeing a grown ass adult hit a small child right in front of everyone like it's a admirable or appropriate thing to do.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I absolutely despise any parent who "disciplines" their children in public. It really distresses me seeing a grown ass adult hit a small child right in front of everyone like it's a admirable or appropriate thing to do.


I'm torn on the subject of disciplining children in the first place - I see kids these days do and say things I wouldn't have ever dared do, some of these things being genuinely awful and harmful, but I don't want them to go through what I did either.  There's clearly a middle ground but you don't notice when parents are staying in that middle ground, only when they're clearly screwing up.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I absolutely despise any parent who "disciplines" their children in public. It really distresses me seeing a grown ass adult hit a small child right in front of everyone like it's a admirable or appropriate thing to do.


Its one thing if they discipline responsibly (talking to, taking away privelages) but full on hitting them? I dunno about there, but here cps woulda been called if even the tiniest bit of red was showing on their skin!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)

I hate when someone asks a question in a chatroom that I happen to know the answer to, but when I reply to help them, I get told "I wasn't asking you!"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate when someone asks a question in a chatroom that I happen to know the answer to, but when I reply to help them, I get told "I wasn't asking you!"


Wtf. 
Are they five? XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wtf.
> Are they five? XD


I hope not, they shouldn't be using the internet at that age.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

are those the type of questons that are ment to test the questioner?


other cause like this i remember was in an english class when some other classmate asked "why would they ever do that" about a group doing bad things(i think denying something happened) but got annoyed when i suggested possible reasonings... never liked her in the first place


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 30, 2021)

When people are easily impressionable, and don't have a bone to ask critical questions and/or speak out about any facts or concerns because it goes against the grain of some new trendy mindset.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Modern architecture 
Modern interior design (especially in commercial aircraft)
Modern technology 
Streaming movies, music, and TV.
The fact than analog TV is now officially dead in the U.S.
SJW's
Political correctness
Critical Race Theory
Affirmative action
The modern Republican and Democratic party
Those who think modern rap and pop is music 
Antifa
BLM the organization


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Gender reveal parties. They are stupid, ridiculous, and frankly a waste of time.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

The hate conservatives in the furry fandom (like myself) receive on a daily basis for the "crime" of having  differing opinions.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Modern art.


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2021)

Once again, the ads on YouTube: in one 12 min song, it has now stopped twice, for ads...in the middle of the song. This is too much; I may finally just stop using this, out of sheer frustration. At least put them between songs. 

I mean...how can one interrupt a violin concerto, right in the middle...with ads?????


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 1, 2021)

Simo said:


> Once again, the ads on YouTube: in one 12 min song, it has now stopped twice, for ads...in the middle of the song. This is too much; I may finally just stop using this, out of sheer frustration. At least put them between songs.
> 
> I mean...how can one interrupt a violin concerto, right in the middle...with ads?????


The answer was always at your fingertips, it starts with "ad" and ends with "block"


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 1, 2021)

*Fucking crows*


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 2, 2021)

Mainstream media by a healthy margin. All of it. CNN, Fox News. Just banal, disingenuous crap all day.


----------



## Regret (Aug 2, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *Fucking crows*



What, are you telling me that you're not a fan of nature's alarm clock going off hours before you need to wake up?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Mainstream media by a healthy margin. All of it. CNN, Fox News. Just banal, disingenuous crap all day.


And the so-called trustworthy press too, I was surprised to find out how many people agree that those are filled with clickbaity garbage!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2021)

Political views being posted in here.


----------



## TR273 (Aug 3, 2021)

Power Gamers....


----------



## ben909 (Aug 3, 2021)

the fact that lithium batteries lose capacity over time


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 3, 2021)

When I changed a plan due to factors and they later turning out to be fake/irrelevant, rendering my plan switch and the followed hard stuff futile.

It just happened, and yeah! Dang! OnO


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 3, 2021)

I hate insects that get up all in my business


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

Fraudulent job offers


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 6, 2021)

Halo MCC PVP.

It is arguably the single worst FPS experience I've ever made the mistake of participating in.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 6, 2021)

Arty/air strike spam.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 6, 2021)

When your Arma 3 pilot somehow turns your transport helicopter into an orbital space station, while upside down


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 6, 2021)

I hate how people decide to balance stuff in games.

Devs of one game can’t balance stuff for life of them.
A friend who works on a mod can’t balance his character and ignores practically every suggestion that I don’t know why he listens or calls me for suggestions.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I hate how people decide to balance stuff in games.
> 
> Devs of one game can’t balance stuff for life of them.
> A friend who works on a mod can’t balance his character and ignores practically every suggestion that I don’t know why he listens or calls me for suggestions.


Balance is a false god.  You can't balance player skill differential away completely, the best thing you can do is make sure mostly everyone starts on the same page and what they do with it from there is up to them.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I hate how people decide to balance stuff in games.
> 
> Devs of one game can’t balance stuff for life of them.
> A friend who works on a mod can’t balance his character and ignores practically every suggestion that I don’t know why he listens or calls me for suggestions.


Yeah had a friend like that when building his sci-fi universe. He asked for help and suggestions, I gave them; proceeded to ignore everything I said anyway.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 6, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Balance is a false god.  You can't balance player skill differential away completely, the best thing you can do is make sure mostly everyone starts on the same page and what they do with it from there is up to them.


Until you start balancing it in a way that it not only favours one side, but playing the other side (which is required for the games to even function or the game to continue to exist) is outright unplayable and unfun because you can only use a certain amount of things because anything else is COMPLETELY unviable or useless.
Want to try a fun loadout? Haha, no! Sorry but unless you use these same few things, you're going to lose unless the enemy is brain dead.

I know balancing isn't all easy, but people seem to ignore obvious issues that the community keeps pointing out, but get ignored.

It's not even about player skill, they nerf things because people say it's "unfun" aka it requires too much brain processing, in otherwords instead of adapting, they want to have their hand held. It's no wonder why the game's match making is busted that the lowest ranks are actually smarter than the "high rank" players.



The-Courier said:


> Yeah had a friend like that when building his sci-fi universe. He asked for help and suggestions, I gave them; proceeded to ignore everything I said anyway.


He'll say stuff like "Good idea", but then do a 180 and ignore the idea and even do opposite of what I suggested.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 6, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Until you start balancing it in a way that it not only favours one side, but playing the other side (which is required for the games to even function or the game to continue to exist) is outright unplayable and unfun because you can only use a certain amount of things because anything else is COMPLETELY unviable or useless.
> Want to try a fun loadout? Haha, no! Sorry but unless you use these same few things, you're going to lose unless the enemy is brain dead.
> 
> I know balancing isn't all easy, but people seem to ignore obvious issues that the community keeps pointing out, but get ignored.
> ...


k


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 6, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> k


Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 6, 2021)

Virtue-signaling dipshits, they're like bishops of the middle ages who preached from a place of wealth about Jesus and poverty : generally the worst offenders


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 6, 2021)

Finally sitting down after so much time spent wanting to do something, attempting to do it, growing impatient, head fell off you don't know what you're doing, that looks so bad/that sounds like crap/how the hell do people do this, tossing it all in the trash screw this I'm watching YouTube.

Watching a video that inspires you to try something.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2021)

The racialization of learned behaviors and attitudes.


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 10, 2021)

Minmin


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Virtue-signaling dipshits, they're like bishops of the middle ages who preached from a place of wealth about Jesus and poverty : generally the worst offenders


Any institution that "preaches" from any position above my class that especially seeks to negatively influence or impact my life I wish would just cease to exist. On that note, corporatists seem to ease into rebranding every 5+ years, and the population ends up sucking the cocks of some institutionalized trend, which also ends up being another excuse for a new betrayal of a close one you know who falls into the trap of devouring what the lobbyists have on cable news.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)

I hate when people post garbage like this in discord chats.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate when people post garbage like this in discord chats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 118054


People actutally post stuff like this? Wow. XD


----------



## ben909 (Aug 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People actutally post stuff like this? Wow. XD


technically, he posted it here


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 10, 2021)

When I've set social boundaries with people, and they keep breaking them, repeatedly, insisting they "didn't know!" then get offended when I finally snap.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People actutally post stuff like this? Wow. XD


Incidentally, discord has scripts that automatically identify and prevent a lot of abusive images being shared.


----------



## Simo (Aug 10, 2021)

I hate feeling so alone


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

People.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

People who are passive-aggresive and/or seem to just ignore me for whatever reason.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

When in highschool the teacher would ask students to take turns reading pages aloud for things like Shakespeare or whatever novel  we were working on. 

I didn't have a hard time reading in grade twelve but she constantly interrupted me thinking I would stumble over the words. I hated it, but looking back, there were still students that said kuh-nee instead of knee.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 11, 2021)

Alexa.  I hate Alexa.

Damn thing is spying on me.  Jealous bosh'tet.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 11, 2021)

Iphones. Steve Jobs may have been an unabashed sociopathic jerk, but the batteries weren't made janky by design. They were much more limited at that time. You're telling me we now have batteries that can power electric cars, but they can't make a phone battery that doesn't poop itself after a few months of recharging it? You know what they say: build it to last and the customer never comes back. Build it to break, and you create a recurring customer...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

People who call me dumb or stupid for pronouncing words from where or how I, or my parents were raised. For instance, I was called "stupid as fuck" for calling "square" pizza slices "Sicilian", when that's technically what they are called from how and/or where I was raised, usually by people who did not even grow up from where there is even some sort of an original cultural phenomena but have the delicacies there, and live in some generic ass place in America, where they are technical about everything with words but weren't even raised with a kind of lingo from an area. Someone even tried to school me or made implications about my Italian heritage about how tomato sauce is actually not called "sauce" but "gravy around here". Just imagine some generic American from buttfuck nowhere trying to tell you how to pronounce shit from where you know something, either a food, and item, or just a word in general was actually a thing, and what it's actually called by the people of that culture or area. I don't care if you want to tell me what you call it, but don't call me a stupid fuck, especially when you grew up in some generic place with only retail-chain based shit.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Probably unwarranted self importance. You know the people who can never accept responsibility for their own actions and always have to blame somebody else for their shortcomings. It's pretty pathetic. Clearly it is somebody else's fault every single time something you dislike happens to you. Sure genius, you got it all figured out, don't you? Such a great intellect and understanding of the world you seem to posses.

C_oughs_ Dunning Kruger Effect _Clears throat_


----------



## Rimna (Aug 11, 2021)

I kinda really actually hate food allergies and intolerances. Why can't we just... enjoy food without getting bloated or coming out in a rash or dying?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I kinda really actually hate food allergies and intolerances. Why can't we just... enjoy food without getting bloated or coming out in a rash or dying?


I wish I can just eat certain foods without extreme nausea the following day or so, lately I've been having more intolerances and sensitivities or growing extremity to the current ones, it's insane. Lately, I've been scared to eat sometimes.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Probably unwarranted self importance. You know the people who can never accept responsibility for their own actions and always have to blame somebody else for their shortcomings. It's pretty pathetic. Clearly it is somebody else's fault every single time something you dislike happens to you. Sure genius, you got it all figured out, don't you? Such a great intellect and understanding of the world you seem to posses.
> 
> C_oughs_ Dunning Kruger Effect _Clears throat_


It's your fault I can't get fox butt.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Iphones. Steve Jobs may have been an unabashed sociopathic jerk, but the batteries weren't made janky by design. They were much more limited at that time. You're telling me we now have batteries that can power electric cars, but they can't make a phone battery that doesn't poop itself after a few months of recharging it? You know what they say: build it to last and the customer never comes back. Build it to break, and you create a recurring customer...


Unfortunately the shift to planned obsolescence and "Lease, not own"[1] has been shifting into high gear recently. Very much a thing I'm not fond of either, for fairly obvious reasons. Of course another disadvantage of planned obsolescence is that if things are built in _mind_ to only last [x] duration anyhow, things that might have previously been seen as fairly significant design flaws (Likely to overheat and suffer increasingly noticeable damage / performance loss with each instance, for example) are now almost _desirable_ as they are just one more screw in the overarching goal of "Product should be replaced every [x] years".

I'd like to say it'll eventually reach a breaking point, but in all honesty it'll probably take government intervention in at least one major market before that practice changes since it's becoming a bit too ingrained at this point and as far as money printers go they're a fairly easy one to accomplish. Particularly as competition winnows and one can respond to "You should stop that" with "Or what? You'll buy from... also me?" 

[1] "Lease, not own" ties in to iPhones, Apple, planned obsolescence and whatnot since Apple has always been fairly big on "If you don't bring it back to Official Apple Stores to be worked on by Official Apple Workers your warranty is void", and while not _quite_ similar to "Everything's shifting to Cloud, digital libraries, electronic copies, et al", it's the same basic principle of "Company can pretty much pull its support whenever".


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 11, 2021)

When a group of people with barely developed reasoning and critical thinking skills, and a very limited collective set of perspectives, assemble together to form a very mouldy and mentally inbred clique, and then start collaborating for the sake of hyping up and aggressively pushing whatever narratives make them feel comfortable with little regard for the accuracy of said narratives.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> It's your fault I can't get fox butt.


I have the self awareness of a baked potato and the IQ of an incestuous hill person , and it is your fault, Hi-Fi wolf!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2021)

When they shower me in fire and lava for fun, probably because they love seeing me as a pac-man ghost that haunts people by singing Whitney Houston love songs


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Probably unwarranted self importance. You know the people who can never accept responsibility for their own actions and always have to blame somebody else for their shortcomings. It's pretty pathetic. Clearly it is somebody else's fault every single time something you dislike happens to you. Sure genius, you got it all figured out, don't you? Such a great intellect and understanding of the world you seem to posses.
> 
> C_oughs_ Dunning Kruger Effect _Clears throat_


Hey Kimber! You claimed to be against two-faced business. If that's a reference to me, then lets talk openly about it.
I've never pretended to have it all figured out, in fact, I'm usually very cautious about expressing my level of confidence and generally have no qualms admitting limited knowledge on topics. I also very much admit and face my shortcomings, and in the end, fix them, with ultimately positive outcomes in the end ^^

However, in quite many of the past situations, it's perfectly fair to put most of the blame on the party other than me. For instance, while I definitely feel sorry for being permissive of garbage behavior (and have apologized for that several times), I think it's perfectly fair to blame much more blame on the people who actually engaged in that behavior, especially given my past inexperience in dealing with such situations.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Hey Kimber! You claimed to be against two-faced business. If that's a reference to me, then lets talk openly about it.
> I've never pretended to have it all figured out, in fact, I'm usually very cautious about expressing my level of confidence and generally have no qualms admitting limited knowledge on topics. I also very much admit and face my shortcomings, and in the end, fix them, with ultimately positive outcomes in the end ^^
> 
> However, in quite many of the past situations, it's perfectly fair to put most of the blame on the party other than me. For instance, while I definitely feel sorry for being permissive of garbage behavior (and have apologized for that several times), I think it's perfectly fair to blame much more blame on the people who actually engaged in that behavior, especially given my past inexperience in dealing with such situations.


If you want to apply it to yourself, go ahead, but I wasn't referencing you in particular. You seem to be the only one holding to what happened about a year ago. I did tell you that I did not want to associate with you any longer and it still stands, but if you want to discuss any lingering matters in dms you are free to. With that said, this is a pretty inappropriate place to bring up drama. I am making a genuine attempt to be polite and not air any dirty laundry or recall what exactly transpired.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> If you want to apply it to yourself, go ahead, but I wasn't referencing you in particular. You seem to be the only one holding to what happened about a year ago. I did tell you that I did not want to associate with you any longer and it still stands, but if you want to discuss any lingering matters in dms you are free to. With that said, this is a pretty inappropriate place to bring up drama. I am making a genuine attempt to be polite and not air any dirty laundry or recall what exactly transpired.


It was actually 4 months ago, and the shit it caused to me was pretty extensive, but alright. Deflect all you wish, I've addressed you, and I'm perfectly happy to not associate anymore either.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> It was actually 4 months ago, and the shit it caused to me was pretty extensive, but alright. Deflect all you wish, I've addressed you, and I'm perfectly happy to not associate anymore either.


Keep in mind, I'm just trying to live my life and mind my own business. I have afforded that to you, and I would wish you do the same for me. I would consider that basic decency. While I am of the opinion the majority of your distress is self inflicted, I am sorry you had to deal with it. I do not wish you ill, regardless of how I feel about what happened.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Keep in mind, I'm just trying to live my life and mind my own business. I have afforded that to you, and I would wish you do the same for me. While I am of the opinion the majority of your distress is self inflicted, regardless, I am sorry you had to deal with it.


Fair enough, we can do that. I have faced my own shortcomings, but definitely disagree that the majority of the fault is on me. I'm happy to leave it at that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Fair enough, we can do that. I have faced my own shortcomings, but definitely disagree that the majority of the fault is on me. I'm happy to leave it at that.


I appreciate that, thank you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

I watched a wolf and a fox breakup, and now I'm sad.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I watched a wolf and a fox breakup, and now I'm sad.


Well actually, I broke up with another fox, but now I have a racoon!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Well actually, I broke up with another fox actually but now I have a racoon!


@Punji Hey, what's up?


----------



## Punji (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> @Punji Hey, what's up?








No comment. :>


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Now this is the _fun _sort of gossip!


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

All you FAF fanfic writers out there better be ready with your best shipping theories. Cause this might be the best fanfic shipping of all time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Now this is the _fun _sort of gossip!





KimberVaile said:


> All you FAF fanfic writers out there better be ready with your best shipping theories. Cause this might be the best fanfic shipping of all time.


We all know you mean @Band1t 
Straw hat > Tophat


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 11, 2021)

School buses a.k.a. moving stop signs. At no point in my life have I done anything but curse their existence. Even when I was little floof, I dreaded seeing that stinkin twinkie on wheels turn onto my street because I knew 3 things: It was there to take me to school where I would be miserable for 8 hours. No seatbelts, hard uncomfortable seats, and janky suspension means you feel EVERY bump, therefore sleeping on the way to school was a futile venture. Then, the driver always made us walk to the end of the street in blistering heat to be picked up at ONE stop even though it passed by all our houses.

Now that I'm a big wolfie and no longer need to ride it, I ALWAYS seem to get stuck behind a bus on my way to work and now they seem to stop in front of every kid's house instead of making them go to the end of the street. At least around where I live. Yesterday one bus stopped six times in two blocks. What a colossal waste of time and gas...

I dislike school buses.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 12, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> All you FAF fanfic writers out there better be ready with your best shipping theories. Cause this might be the best fanfic shipping of all time.


We need a fanfic thread specifically dedicated to forum members, although I'm sure there's one already here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> All you FAF fanfic writers out there better be ready with your best shipping theories. Cause this might be the best fanfic shipping of all time.


Inb4 a 3-way romance drama flick.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 12, 2021)

to echo what i said on another thread, i hate people who watch you, favorite your stuff, or copy and paste the same compliments about your sona on your shouts solely to promote their art. yes, hate.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

Getting up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 12, 2021)

The "flushing/heavy limb/head-spinning stage" after drinking too fast, not very calming until about an hour or two later.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Getting up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom.


This is.. Annoyingly spot on. xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2021)

From the society, to the fashion, to the architecture, 1950s America was a special kind of stupid.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> From the society, to the fashion, to the architecture, 1950s America was a special kind of stupid.


I find it strangely endearing in its kitsch.  Not so much the society part.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 12, 2021)

The way most anthro sharks are drawn. Other than the dorsal fin on their back and the tail, they just look like hairless dogs or kobolds most of the time. :I My sincere apologies to anyone with a sharksona. If it makes you happy and feels like you, to each their own. I just wish they looked more like King Shark.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> The way most anthro sharks are drawn. Other than the dorsal fin on their back and the tail, they just look like hairless dogs or kobolds most of the time. :I My sincere apologies to anyone with a sharksona. If it makes you happy and feels like you, to each their own. I just wish they looked more like King Shark.


I'm not gonna apologize for thinking of most "shark" characters as derpy finned furless sergals with dental problems.  Anthro sharks look terrible to me 95 percent of the time.  It's my opinion, and if they don't like it, they should stop caring.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2021)

Krumpet said:


> Manchild seething


Hi Kyr, nice to see you again. You found anybody else to try and murder for not complying to your every wish? Why don't you tell me more about how you lust to smash somebody's fingers because they broke up with you 10 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 12, 2021)

Popcorn.jpg


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2021)

Well isn't that pleasant? Somebody admitting to almost murdering somebody. Just warms your heart, doesn't it?


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 12, 2021)

Jesus, never a dull day here.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

Keep your personal shit in a DM or something.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2021)

Krumpet said:


> Some people deserve to die, rest assured I'll be smiling when he does.
> 
> Until next time, ciao


I don't understand how the fandom attracts such disturbed individuals, really.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't understand how the fandom attracts such disturbed individuals, really.


Because it's a bunch of social rejects and divorced-from-reality escapists who all low-key hate each other but also want to fuck each other.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Because it's a bunch of social rejects and divorced-from-reality escapists who all low-key hate each other but also want to fuck each other.



I've never seen someone sum up the absolute state of the furry fandom _this well_ with _one _sentence tbh.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)

When you have no control over what's happening in your life, the people in it, and everything happeing in it, whatsoever. It really is fucking scary. And, I'm not afraid to say that I am very scared, and I hate this feeling.

...................................................................................


KimberVaile said:


> I don't understand how the fandom attracts such disturbed individuals, really.



Heh, I think I fit the stereotype with quite some degree of philosophical variation and inclination.


----------



## Regret (Aug 13, 2021)

Found out that I'm out about five grand due to a bunch of bullshit going on. I was told that I needed to come in to talk with some people, so I hauled my ass down to their office as fast as I could and got there around 4:15. Doors are locked and I am not allowed in because of covid. The jackass at the door intercom told me to call a different number to schedule a meeting to resolve my issue. I call the number, no answer, the phone scheduling department closes and they leave at 4:00. The buildings posted hours are until 5:00. I ring the door to inform mr. doorman of this grand conundrum and wanted to know why they didn’t give me the damn scheduling number to begin with. He told me it was to prevent their phone lines from being flooded by superfluous calls. "You have a great day now sir" yeah fuck off.


I was honestly tempted to see if I should shove my fist through their brick wall to punch someone.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 13, 2021)

Goodness, what on Earth happened here? =/ I must be missing something and I'm probably better off for it.


----------



## Regret (Aug 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Goodness, what on Earth happened here? =/ I must be missing something and I'm probably better off for it.



Not a lot, just a normal case of interpersonal furry drama which tends to only happen on days that end in y.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> When you have no control over what's happening in your life, the people in it, and everything happeing in it, whatsoever. It really is fucking scary. And, I'm not afraid to say that I am very scared, and I hate this feeling.
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> ...


Well, there's the fun weird, and the amber alert weird. You seem more like the fun sort of weird.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't understand how the fandom attracts such disturbed individuals, really.


Is this the same guy that doxxed you a while back?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is this the same guy that doxxed you a while back?


Correct.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Correct.



Holy crap!
Guess that's the burden of popularity~ UuU
But seriously I'm glad you bailed on them whenever you did.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Holy crap!
> Guess that's the burden of popularity~ UuU


Believe me, I'm pretty fucking sick of this creepy attention.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Jesus, never a dull day here.


It is apparently too much to ask for as far as this forum is concerned.


----------



## Balskarr (Aug 13, 2021)

Krumpet said:


> Some people deserve to die, rest assured I'll be smiling when he does.
> 
> Until next time, ciao


Crawling in my skin much? Get some help and get over yourself.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)

I have the reddit app installed for about a month, and oh god, it's just as bad as Twitter, and I barely use Twitter if at all anymore.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 13, 2021)

-Sigh- I hate when threads are derailed by a clothesline full of dirty laundry.

I also hate doxxing for any reason, because it’s inviting unhinged people to physically do something and giving them the tools to do it at worst, and it’s a threat of doing so at best. Doxxing should 100% be a crime and I’d give up internet anonymity to make it easily prosecutable. Before you doxx, ask yourself if you’re the bastion of benevolence that should be throwing stones from your glass house.

Lastly, I hate how much we have to complain about when we live in a first world country with excess everything. It’s human nature to want for more when you have more than enough and it’s why hairless monkeys suuuuuuck. I’m guilty of this too because I also suffer from the curse of humanity.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 13, 2021)

in fps games
When you unloaded all of your shots onto an enemy and they live with the lowest health possible and they still kill you with less of those shots.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate the feeling of helplessness. 
I hate it when there's nothing I can do to help my loved ones.
I hate that I am not good enough and that I have to depend on the mercy of my employer to earn enough money to live a somewhat decent life.
I hate that the older I get, the more careful I have to be with foods I eat because my body reacts badly to things I used to enjoy.
I hate that my best isn't good enough.
I hate time and how it never slows down.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> in fps games
> When you unloaded all of your shots onto an enemy and they live with the lowest health possible and they still kill you with less of those shots.


this is annoying


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Iphones. Steve Jobs may have been an unabashed sociopathic jerk, but the batteries weren't made janky by design. They were much more limited at that time. You're telling me we now have batteries that can power electric cars, but they can't make a phone battery that doesn't poop itself after a few months of recharging it? You know what they say: build it to last and the customer never comes back. Build it to break, and you create a recurring customer...


In short terms: "planned obsolescence" (which sadly is a commonplace in just about everything built today. And people wonder why I buy vintage over modern)


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Pride month propaganda being crammed down our throats 24/7. And that's coming from me, a gay dude.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

The extreme wokeness and political correctness that has tainted the furry fandom.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> In short terms: "planned obsolescence" (which sadly is a commonplace in just about everything built today. And people wonder why I buy vintage over modern)


yep... my i phone 5s lasted 5 years because i stuck with ios9 and did not update it, before the battery totally died, apple said could not be fixed, battery store could change tje battery in under 30 min(did for the stuff that does not work on new system)... and then last year an update halfs the battery life

i honestly think they make the software deal damage after a period of time, i used to joke about apple putting an explosive charge into their stuff to break it


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2021)

*peeks*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)

How people, such as those in authority or a higher position love to just frequently change the language or context surrounding a sensitive subject in a short span of time and make the opposing arguments against their ever-changing proclamations somehow seem incongruous in current time to avoid general consensus for questioning their narratives or constant disinformation. For instance, you can quote an official word, information, story, document, definition from the dictionary, whatever, that is still being applied today, "officially" or "scientifically" by what an official, politician, doctor, or scientist said weeks/months ago, one that is held in high regard, and then suddenly be called "crazy" ,or, a "liar" by the average cable news watcher (someone who also trusts the source you got your information from) when these officials or highly regarded institutions do some "slight" changing to the previous context or language surrounding the subject in question to invalidate what is currently being brought to the table, or for what they've previously said before as "solid or official information that the public needs to take seriously", so the arguments brought forward somehow lose their merit as some "conspiracy nonsense" just by having the public convinced that they either "never said such things", or, "there was a reason for why they said such things" (nothing to see here btw), because all that's needed to keep people from questioning anything, is to keep them convinced, that anything they've been told for what is "official and unquestionable" will always be true, despite it being a frequent ever-changing phenomena, even if they've just been lied to right in front of them, or by any forms of authority or "officials" who keep telling them something else quite frequency, so frequent, that it sometimes even goes unnoticed in a sentence when they start talking in these recent theatrical hearings you see on TV.

To make it simple, I'll just say this: I strongly dislike people like Dr. Fauci, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, DeSantis, Trump, Biden, Harris, among others who lead their herds off the edge of the cliff into an oblivious hole of insanity, and make as though it is either their faults in the end, acting like they shouldn't have trusted them, despite that being their very jobs to these people, or that only one party is responsible, making the act even more deceptive and confusing for those already living in constant fear and hatred.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate it when someone pisses on the toilet seat and just leaves it there.  Come on, you know you did it.

If you sprinkle when you tinkle, wipe the seat.

If you can't hit it, sit it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 13, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I hate it when someone pisses on the toilet seat and just leaves it there.  Come on, you know you did it.
> 
> If you sprinkle when you tinkle, wipe the seat.
> 
> If you can't hit it, sit it.



Some people sit it and still can't hit it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> -Sigh- I hate when threads are derailed by a clothesline full of dirty laundry.
> 
> I also hate doxxing for any reason, because it’s inviting unhinged people to physically do something and giving them the tools to do it at worst, and it’s a threat of doing so at best. Doxxing should 100% be a crime and I’d give up internet anonymity to make it easily prosecutable. Before you doxx, ask yourself if you’re the bastion of benevolence that should be throwing stones from your glass house.
> 
> Lastly, I hate how much we have to complain about when we live in a first world country with excess everything. It’s human nature to want for more when you have more than enough and it’s why hairless monkeys suuuuuuck. I’m guilty of this too because I also suffer from the curse of humanity.


Re: doxing - barring sensitive info like SSN and medical records (and sometimes those too) your location/address/phone is likely already out there in the wild.  WhitePages, Spokeo etc all collect information like that without your consent and you have to pester them to get it removed from public view.
E: and yes this is a thing I hate so it's on topic, I abhor the idea of selling even non-sensitive personal info and its presence on the internet has caused me and others I care about headaches


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> yep... my i phone 5s lasted 5 years because i stuck with ios9 and did not update it, before the battery totally died, apple said could not be fixed, battery store could change tje battery in under 30 min(did for the stuff that does not work on new system)... and then last year an update halfs the battery life
> 
> i honestly think they make the software deal damage after a period of time, i used to joke about apple putting an explosive charge into their stuff to break it


Thus why I buy tech from the 1950's-1980's because A) They were built to last, and B) They honestly look better.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> Thus why I buy tech from the 1950's-1980's because A) They were built to last, and B) They honestly look better.


i like my new stuff to much... but do get annoyed when it breaks

other thing i have noticed is that aside form batteries. iphones are the only thing that i have seen high end versions break down that fast, but they still stop being as good

i was using an 8 year old laptop at the place i worked last fall/spring and it worked great except for the battery (looked hyper high end for when it was bought, so still good 8 years later)


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> Thus why I buy tech from the 1950's-1980's because A) They were built to last, and B) They honestly look better.


I mean, good luck using the internet with an IBM AT. (I tried.)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate it when I have to disrupt my schedule to go to a required art convocation event for class. Especially if it means staying up past my bedtime.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mask mandates
Covid passports
The Boeing 737-MAX (all variants)
Boeing 787
Airbus A220, A350, A380.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Airbus and their goal for 100% automation in aircraft


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> The Boeing 737-MAX (all variants)
> Boeing 787
> Airbus A220, A350, A380.


While we're at it...

The fact that even first-class seats on aircraft (the A350 and 737 mentioned above being my reference points here) STILL can barely fit my shoulders.

I must admit I'm probably never going to be able to fly economy again knowing that I have this much trouble in first-class.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> Airbus and their goal for 100% automation in aircraft


crews are expensive...


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

The retirement of classic aircraft like the 737 original and classic, 727, 767-200, L-1011, DC-10, MD-11, DC-9, MD-80, 717-200, 747-100/200/300


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While we're at it...
> 
> The fact that even first-class seats on aircraft (the A350 and 737 mentioned above being my reference points here) STILL can barely fit my shoulders.
> 
> I must admit I'm probably never going to be able to fly economy again knowing that I have this much trouble in first-class.


First class today was economy class in the 1990s/2000's. Also modern first class seats are only millimeters thicker than the sh*ty slimlines today.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

also there being little choice with these things


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

The fact that the airline American Trans Air (ATA) is still gone. I deeply miss that airline.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> The fact that the airline American Trans Air (ATA) is still gone. I deeply miss that airline.


have not heard of that one... but also am now one who refuses to leave my time zone


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate when there's a long awkward silence when I'm in a group of people and I have no idea how to break it without being odd.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> have not heard of that one... but also am now one who refuses to leave my time zone


I attached a video to that post in tribute to ATA


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2021)

CetaceanLover23 said:


> I attached a video to that post in tribute to ATA


ok, cannot use anything with sound right now


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate when there's a long awkward silence when I'm in a group of people and I have no idea how to break it without being odd.






My thoughts on the matter more or less


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2021)

i really love living in a tent

it's my favourite thing


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> i really love living in a tent
> 
> it's my favourite thing


! Holy shit you're alive.


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2021)

someone tried to make that *not* the case

alas the world has to suffer me

i wish everyone peace, it is time for me to go xox


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> someone tried to make that *not* the case
> 
> alas the world has to suffer me
> 
> i wish everyone peace, it is time for me to go xox


Take care of yourself as best you can.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> someone tried to make that *not* the case
> 
> alas the world has to suffer me
> 
> i wish everyone peace, it is time for me to go xox


Honors your brief return with colorful confetti. 

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Take care of yourself as best you can.


i'm doing really great, thank you

hope you're all doing wonderfully

godspeed and all that ♪


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

Sultan of Snek said:


> Well, actions have consequences Kim. If you don't like what you get you should have treated me better.
> 
> As for noctus. His new flat looks nice, I'll have to pay him a visit sometime.
> 
> ...


STAY GONE AND STAY AWAY FROM MY FRIEND.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

Sultan of Snek said:


> Well, actions have consequences Kim. If you don't like what you get you should have treated me better.
> 
> As for noctus. His new flat looks nice, I'll have to pay him a visit sometime.
> 
> ...


What do you have to gain here? Is this really worth your time? Being spiteful is more energy than it's worth. Whatever happened between you and so-and-so, making a public spectacle about your relationship issue avails nothing. Try moving on. It sounds like they did, and based on how much whinging you've done with multiple alts, they dodged a bullet big time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2021)

Sultan of Snek said:


> Well, actions have consequences Kim. If you don't like what you get you should have treated me better.
> 
> As for noctus. His new flat looks nice, I'll have to pay him a visit sometime.
> 
> ...


You should watch frozen.


----------



## Punji (Aug 14, 2021)

I hate needing to pee


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> I hate needing to pee


Or like when you have to go when you are lying down for bed, and knowing you'll never get that comfortable again after getting up.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 14, 2021)

This makes, what, three years and six confirmed / self-admitted Kyr alts? Plus however many were suspected but weren't explicitly confirmed before getting the hammer?

Anyone else hate that they can remember the good ol' days where "[x] is probably a Kyr alt" was used as a point of derision / dismissal against the users saying it, instead of fact-of-life bi-yearly occurrence?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

Psychotic manchildren sure have become a popular topic here.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Psychotic manchildren sure have become a popular topic here.


I'm here, what's up?


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

i don't live in a flat, max

as always you've demonstrated that you're nothing but a compulsive liar

i'd tell you to go where you're wanted but, well, where is that, anyway?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> i don't live in a flat, max
> 
> as always you've demonstrated that you're nothing but a compulsive liar
> 
> i'd tell you to go where you're wanted but, well, where is that, anyway?


To think, this all started because his roommate told him to stop laying across the trash strewn floor and take a bath once in a while.

Max is the stinkiest femboy. UwU


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

max will be back in after he's angrilly turned off his router and turned it back on 12 hours later so it can assign him a new IP address to bypass the ban

yes, i've seen him do this before in his old flat

no, he's unaware you can do this in command prompt in about 10 seconds


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

Does this really serve to accomplish anything?

If the guy's mental stop antagonizing him, it's not hard.
I doubt anyone's hands are clean in this clusterfuck, but it's none of our business. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> max will be back in after he's angrilly turned off his router and turned it back on 12 hours later so it can assign him a new IP address to bypass the ban
> 
> yes, i've seen him do this before in his old flat
> 
> no, he's unaware you can do this in command prompt in about 10 seconds


How dare you mock somebody who tried to kill you.


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

there's nowhere else to take it. he was convicted in court, i have a restraining order, and i'm done with this. i only came back because he was spreading lies about me again on a public forum which arguably is a breach of the restraining order. as you can see, these are my first posts in... 6 years? i'm sure you all missed me /s

anyway max, for when you inevitably read this (likely in 12 hrs): i hope you're getting the help that you need. being here is not going to help you, it's just going to make you feel worse. just move on, find another muse, and for your own good don't reply to this.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 14, 2021)

coffee..... i dont know why but i just do. oh and i dont really like bright lights, i like to chill in the dark .w.


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> How dare you mock somebody who tried to kill you.


He obviously hates you, maybe you're just making things worse for yourself by doing that.

I don't take claims of PTSD or manipulation lightly. If he's being honest there then he's genuinely fucked, and acting like that will only keep the cycle going.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> He obviously hates you, maybe you're just making things worse for yourself by doing that.
> 
> I don't take claims of PTSD or manipulation lightly. If he's being honest there then he's genuinely fucked, and acting like that will only keep the cycle going.


I've been dealing with him for years, where I would say nothing and he'd make 2 telegram alts a day to talk about killing a friend to get back at me or how he nearly killed a member of his family due to an argument they had. Almost bi weekly he'd make a bunch of alts on telegram or discord to harass me, with no input from me. Tried it. Didn't work. Shocker.

The problem didn't go away despite trying to ignore it. Yes. I'm fed up. Sue me
It's funny too, as per Noctus''s words, he has a legally enforceable restraining order against Max. But somehow, Noctus shouldn't be saying anything, apparently.


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I've been dealing with him for years, where I would say nothing and he'd make 2 telegram alts a day to talk about killing a friend to get back at me or how he nearly killed a member of his family due to an argument they had. Almost bi weekly he'd make a bunch of alts on telegram or discord to harass me, with no input from me. Tried it. Didn't work. Shocker.
> 
> The problem didn't go away despite trying to ignore it. Yes. I'm fed up. Sue me
> It's funny too, as per Noctus''s words, he has a legally enforceable restraining order against Max. But somehow, Noctus shouldn't be saying anything, apparently.


Obviously that's a gigantic mess, and it's obvious he's done enough to earn people's hate. As i said, i doubt anyone's hands are clean here.
The guy mentioned a breakdown, maybe the killing was part of it. I've known enough soldiers, and heard enough stories, to understand where that can come from. I'm not trying to absolve him of what he did, but ignoring problems only makes them bigger. Obviously they need help, sounds like they needed it more then.

I'm not interested in getting into the usual forum argument over this, i'm just a bystander and personal experience trumps that. It's just important to play devil's advocate from time to time.
So i'm going to wish you a good day, and i hope you don't have this kind of trouble in the future. Same goes to him, if he's genuine about the PTSD.


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> He obviously hates you, maybe you're just making things worse for yourself by doing that.
> 
> I don't take claims of PTSD or manipulation lightly. If he's being honest there then he's genuinely fucked, and acting like that will only keep the cycle going.


i was diagnosed with PTSD. i can't attest to his diagnosis - nor is it my business. i have a restraining order for a reason. it's legally enforced. the only thing i ever wanted him to do was leave me alone. he wouldn't - and this went on for well over a year, approaching two. max has a history of this - he *obsesses *over people and stalks them for years and years. he's probably still stalking his ex of what, 5 years ago now? i am not the first, nor is kimber. consider the fact that i blocked all contact from him - what manipulation could i have possibly done?

the conversation he's referencing is entirely out of context, he knows this, he brings it up constantly because it's all he has against me. i was talking about my own past with an abusive manipulator and how i absorbed their traits and how i'm working on being better. literally, that's all it was.

you might think you understand this guy. but he was like this before his 'breakdown', he'll always be like this. what he actually needs his serious mental help but i've watched him repeatedly refuse it and it's not my business any more. i want him out of my life, i never want him to talk about me again, and even now after going through a court battle he's threatening to come to my "flat" again. he never learns.


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

and frankly, diesel, i'd prefer you don't play devil's advocate when it concerns a real event, with real people, who you are actively talking to right now. it's disingenuous as fuck. in one breath you say it doesn't help anything to talk about it here and the next you're giving your 2 cents. i didn't even want this brought up here dude - the fact he's talking about me in public, a guy who i have a restraining order against, is not how i want to spend my weekend.



DieselPowered said:


> As i said, i doubt anyone's hands are clean here.


this isn't an appropriate situation to be all "bUt I'm SuRe EvErYoNe Is In ThE WrOnG". this went to court. he was convicted. i did nothing to deserve being violently stalked and having my life threatened. leave me alone, dude.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Obviously that's a gigantic mess, and it's obvious he's done enough to earn people's hate. As i said, i doubt anyone's hands are clean here.
> The guy mentioned a breakdown, maybe the killing was part of it. I've known enough soldiers, and heard enough stories, to understand where that can come from. I'm not trying to absolve him of what he did, but ignoring problems only makes them bigger. Obviously they need help, sounds like they needed it more then.
> 
> I'm not interested in getting into the usual forum argument over this, i'm just a bystander and personal experience trumps that. It's just important to play devil's advocate from time to time.
> So i'm going to wish you a good day, and i hope you don't have this kind of trouble in the future. Same goes to him, if he's genuine about the PTSD.


Genuine or not, there are people that straight up have not let go of a breakup or something and it still gets posted on Facebook/faf/other socials to this day. In this case I doubt silence will do them any favors. 

I really wish I knew how brains worked. Its like they're stuck and I wanna know how to make them unstuck.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Obviously that's a gigantic mess, and it's obvious he's done enough to earn people's hate. As i said, i doubt anyone's hands are clean here.
> The guy mentioned a breakdown, maybe the killing was part of it. I've known enough soldiers, and heard enough stories, to understand where that can come from. I'm not trying to absolve him of what he did, but ignoring problems only makes them bigger. Obviously they need help, sounds like they needed it more then.
> 
> I'm not interested in getting into the usual forum argument over this, i'm just a bystander and personal experience trumps that. It's just important to play devil's advocate from time to time.
> So i'm going to wish you a good day, and i hope you don't have this kind of trouble in the future. Same goes to him, if he's genuine about the PTSD.


Uh huh. Yeah, do lecture the person who got doxxed and harassed on how to properly handle the situation. Clearly you know more about the situation than I do.

I mean, I must attest it was quite cruel of me to abandon somebody as a friend for attempted murder, but hey, I guess I'm just an asshole like that.
I'm sure Ted Bundy would have appreciated the Devil's advocate treatment too.

But sure, you enjoy yourself, this was a pleasant interaction.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> He obviously hates you, maybe you're just making things worse for yourself by doing that.
> 
> I don't take claims of PTSD or manipulation lightly. If he's being honest there then he's genuinely fucked, and acting like that will only keep the cycle going.


I can assure you DN's hands are clean.  He is and always was one of the genuinely nicest and easiest to get along with people I ever knew from old FAF.  That and there's no excusing this guy's behavior at this point, he keeps injecting himself into places he 1. shouldn't be in and 2. IS NOT LEGALLY ALLOWED TO BE IN.  He needs help, but he will NEVER seek the help he needs, and good luck forcing him to get it.


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> and frankly, diesel, i'd prefer you don't play devil's advocate when it concerns a real event, with real people, who you are actively talking to right now. it's disingenuous as fuck. in one breath you say it doesn't help anything to talk about it here and the next you're giving your 2 cents. i didn't even want this brought up here dude - the fact he's talking about me in public, a guy who i have a restraining order against, is not how i want to spend my weekend.


What can i say, i'm that kind of bastard.

If this isn't how you want to spend the weekend, don't spend it on this. Go and do something you enjoy, and try to forget about it. If you're right then he'll read this, he'll learn or you'll punish him for it. Enjoy your day, same goes to him. Spend it doing something better than letting old wounds fester.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

Hahaha

Oh this forum. This is remarkable. 

Are we going to get a Devil's advocate for Jeffrey Dahmer next?


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Uh huh. Yeah, do lecture the person who got doxxed and harassed on how to properly handle the situation. Clearly you know more about the situation than I do.
> 
> I mean, I must attest it was quite cruel of me to abandon somebody as a friend for attempted murder, but hey, I guess I'm just an asshole like that.
> I'm sure Ted Bundy would have appreciated the Devil's advocate treatment too.
> ...


Nothing's ever one sided, simple point. Obviously you hate him too, that's fine. Not my business.

Now try to enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> and try to forget about it.





DieselPowered said:


> I don't take claims of PTSD or manipulation lightly.


yeah, alright buddy!


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah, alright buddy!


This isn't my fight, i apologize if i upset you. 

I'm reading claims from a bunch of people i don't know, about obviously disturbing events. Frankly i got annoyed that this shit was being dragged on so i said something, obviously i shouldn't have. I'm not touching this again. Hopefully you can all leave the past behind you.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

k, stay in your fucking lane, Diesel, I'm out


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

I hate that I hurt someone close to me for reasons outside of my control... If you ever read this Tyler, I'm sorry. You deserved better and still do.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2021)

-When I get food on me washing the dishes
-Waking up forgetting to have charged my phone overnight
-People suddenly screaming in quiet environments
-The GrubHub commercials (This is mainly the music)
-Bots
-Scratches on disks
-The song 'astronaut in the ocean' and everything it's put in.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 14, 2021)

When people see a closed bedroom door (that they don't pay for) and assume that it's appropriate to open it at any time.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

ASTA said:


> When people see a closed bedroom door (that they don't pay for) and assume that it's appropriate to open it at any time.


Well, they certainly lose the right to complain if they are one day greeted by full frontal nudity then. That's why knocking is a thing.

I hate this Yoimiya Genshin Impact ad that plays on crunchyroll non-stop. I will now go out of my way to never buy their BoTW clone.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 15, 2021)

*i hate this fucking day    *


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2021)

People who brag about spending money intended to support them through the pandemic on luxury goods.

If you don't need it, there are plenty of people for whom it would have made a literal world of difference. But no. You indulge yourself like a greedy little child.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> People who brag about spending money intended to support them through the pandemic on luxury goods.
> 
> If you don't need it, there are plenty of people for whom it would have made a literal world of difference. But no. You indulge yourself like a greedy little child.


Anyone who spends stimulus aid on a new TV or other frivolity is an idiot and they deserve to learn the hard way.  I'm operating at approximately 1 month's income in my bank at the moment and aside from a handful of niceties that I'm still mildly regretting indulging myself with I've been scrambling to tighten my belt hard because I refuse to take any windfall for granted anymore.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 15, 2021)

I wouldn't say I hate it, but man MLP is weird and the fandom even more so. Kind of annoying too. Though, to be fair, I'm sure the same can be said about furries. Something something glass houses.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> People who brag about spending money intended to support them through the pandemic on luxury goods.
> 
> If you don't need it, there are plenty of people for whom it would have made a literal world of difference. But no. You indulge yourself like a greedy little child.


Even worse: People who are on welfare, spend most of their money on stupidass LUXURY items, BRAGS about it on social media, THEN fucking complains that they don't have enough money for food, drinks, utility bills, etc.

Best part is? When addressed in an adult manner they freak out and attack you for it. 10/10 will do it every time.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Even worse: People who are on welfare, spend most of their money on stupidass LUXURY items, BRAGS about it on social media, THEN fucking complains that they don't have enough money for food, drinks, utility bills, etc.
> 
> Best part is? When addressed in an adult manner they freak out and attack you for it. 10/10 will do it every time.


To add to this, financially irresponsible people who go to furry conventions and then beg for emergency food/rent/bills funds on Twitter after dropping probably a thousand dollars or more on the travel, hotel, food, and dealer's den goods. Or even worse, the few people I feel like that beg under the pretense of needing emergency funds for rent THEN go to a convention the same month. Like, you know you just paid for their convention expenses, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> To add to this, financially irresponsible people who go to furry conventions and then beg for emergency food/rent/bills funds on Twitter after dropping probably a thousand dollars or more on the travel, hotel, food, and dealer's den goods. Or even worse, the few people I feel like that beg under the pretense of needing emergency funds for rent THEN go to a convention the same month. Like, you know you just paid for their convention expenses, right?


One of the reasons I hate it whenever I see self-entitled people on welfare do this shit. I don't pay taxes for you to indulge yourself in hobbies and other crap for then to have you whine and complain that you don't get enough money. My taxes ought to go to you being able to live between jobs as a temporary measure, or in a worst case scenario, have something that sustains you if you literally cannot work. It's not meant to replace a job, and literally never will.

Welfare is a privilege and needs to be perceived as such. You are literally living off of other people and the taxes that they pay to sustain your sorry ass, the very least you can do is show some humility and respect and be financially responsible with the money you DO receive.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> One of the reasons I hate it whenever I see self-entitled people on welfare do this shit. I don't pay taxes for you to indulge yourself in hobbies and other crap for then to have you whine and complain that you don't get enough money. My taxes ought to go to you being able to live between jobs as a temporary measure, or in a worst case scenario, have something that sustains you if you literally cannot work. It's not meant to replace a job, and literally never will.
> 
> Welfare is a privilege and needs to be perceived as such. You are literally living off of other people and the taxes that they pay to sustain your sorry ass, the very least you can do is show some humility and respect and be financially responsible with the money you DO receive.


Are you telling me I have to take responsibility for my frivolous spending? Let me lecture you on how morally irresponsible you are for criticizing me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> To add to this, financially irresponsible people who go to furry conventions and then beg for emergency food/rent/bills funds on Twitter after dropping probably a thousand dollars or more on the travel, hotel, food, and dealer's den goods. Or even worse, the few people I feel like that beg under the pretense of needing emergency funds for rent THEN go to a convention the same month. Like, you know you just paid for their convention expenses, right?



Used to see those 'emergency' add all the time and I can't believe how gullible some people are! 

But let's keep the ball rolling. 8) I have seen shitty parents living off the system and taking advantage of every person they know by getting them to watch their kids while they go out to drink. After seeing scraps of food in their fridge and so many empty cupboards, I wasn't gonna ask for baby sitter money but that's okay because they never had the money in the end! 

And of course, one of the other wilder stories of someone I went to highschool with, begging and pleading for emergency funds, while working on one of the Navy boats as a stewardess, but not specifying that she only served food, but led people to believe that she was a sailor, and then people were dumb enough to not notice her posting all of her most recent purchases on instagram- all anime dolls and expensive figurines.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Are you telling me I have to take responsibility for my frivolous spending? Let me lecture you on how morally irresponsible you are for criticizing me.






You what, love? You trying to imply I want people to take personal responsibility and hold themselves accountable for their own finances? Good lord, can't have any of that. Gotta blame someone else living across the country. :>


----------



## Rimna (Aug 15, 2021)

I hate it when my cigar goes out and I have to cut out the burnt part so I can relight it normally


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> People who brag about spending money intended to support them through the pandemic on luxury goods.
> 
> If you don't need it, there are plenty of people for whom it would have made a literal world of difference. But no. You indulge yourself like a greedy little child.


Will admit I'm one of those people who received money, probably shouldn't have, and wasn't exactly stellar about spending it.  Redoing one's living quarters still kinda counts as a luxury good, no matter how many discount stores you get the materials from and no matter how much a boost of genuine confidence and structure (and the corresponding will to fix one's life) it provides.

Pretty much the only reason I tolerated receiving that support money was because I wasn't singled out for it (I'm talking about the 2-3 checks much of the US populace got - I don't receive weekly or monthly benefits for stuff like "support through the pandemic" as I don't need or want them).  I genuinely hate being singled out for help when I'm not specifically and blatantly asking for that help, and I hate being rushed into said help.

Fact of the matter is, without that extra bit suddenly opening up room in my life I'd PROBABLY still be slogging along without focusing on clearing my known debt once and for all.  (As for what "unknown debt" would be?  I'd count the checks as just one example.)



To get back to "hated things" when it comes to spending money, I once said something in the vent thread about stores allowing lottery tickets (I count "gambling" as a luxury good, BIG TIME) to be bought on debit or credit.  MERCIFULLY, there are still only a couple stores that have gone that route in my area.

That there's even one that does drives me crazy to no end.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)

People who never turn off the "horny" to the point of it creeping into EVERYTHING they do/say.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)

People online who take Astrology way too seriously and literally. I don't dislike Astrology itself. Just those who end up... eh, you all know what I mean.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> People online who take Astrology way too seriously and literally. I don't dislike Astrology itself. Just those who end up... eh, you all know what I mean.


thats the "what month you were born" stuff right


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> thats the "what month you were born" stuff right


Yep.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Yep.




 


... that stuff


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 15, 2021)

the daytime...


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> One of the reasons I hate it whenever I see self-entitled people on welfare do this shit. I don't pay taxes for you to indulge yourself in hobbies and other crap for then to have you whine and complain that you don't get enough money. My taxes ought to go to you being able to live between jobs as a temporary measure, or in a worst case scenario, have something that sustains you if you literally cannot work. It's not meant to replace a job, and literally never will.
> 
> Welfare is a privilege and needs to be perceived as such. You are literally living off of other people and the taxes that they pay to sustain your sorry ass, the very least you can do is show some humility and respect and be financially responsible with the money you DO receive.


I get people being laid off, especially now.  Lots of places have had to downsize or close entirely, and it's not their fault.  

But even before 2020 happened, I was seeing a lot of the same people chronically unemployed, begging for others to gofund them for basic things or emergency veterinary bills or car payments or rent.  That kind of thing makes me suspicious, especially when they're still getting art, or going to cons, or adding new pets to their home.


----------



## Regret (Aug 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> People online who take Astrology way too seriously and literally. I don't dislike Astrology itself. Just those who end up... eh, you all know what I mean.



Not online, but a group of college kids were going on and on about astrology and how it impacts daily life and relationships.  It was quite a surreal experience to overhear.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> One of the reasons I hate it whenever I see self-entitled people on welfare do this shit. I don't pay taxes for you to indulge yourself in hobbies and other crap for then to have you whine and complain that you don't get enough money. My taxes ought to go to you being able to live between jobs as a temporary measure, or in a worst case scenario, have something that sustains you if you literally cannot work. It's not meant to replace a job, and literally never will.
> 
> Welfare is a privilege and needs to be perceived as such. You are literally living off of other people and the taxes that they pay to sustain your sorry ass, the very least you can do is show some humility and respect and be financially responsible with the money you DO receive.


I rather like the idea of safety nets especially given the past year+

I dislike when people turn a safety net into a hammock.  It's not just the idea of abusing something designed to get you back on your feet.  It's the idea of people resigning themselves to that, abandoning ANY kind of pride in being able to stand on their own two feet.  There's more to this but it veers into politics so... yeah.


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 16, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> To add to this, financially irresponsible people who go to furry conventions and then beg for emergency food/rent/bills funds on Twitter after dropping probably a thousand dollars or more on the travel, hotel, food, and dealer's den goods. Or even worse, the few people I feel like that beg under the pretense of needing emergency funds for rent THEN go to a convention the same month. Like, you know you just paid for their convention expenses, right?


But cons are more important than housing, everyone knows that.


KimberVaile said:


> Are you telling me I have to take responsibility for my frivolous spending? Let me lecture you on how morally irresponsible you are for criticizing me.


One person's irresponsibility doesn't excuse another's.


----------



## Erix (Aug 16, 2021)

*I hate regrets*

They scar your mind, leaving a mark that can’t be truly healed. The best you can do is lock it in a cage and swallow the key, and hope to forget it even exists.

But you can’t ever fully forget.

At the same time, they are apart of who I am, and they help stop me from repeating the same mistake. From either committing or being the victim of said mistake. 

*I hate regrets*


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 16, 2021)

I hate short hair. It's good that they didn't take me into the army (because of poor eyesight).


----------



## Rimna (Aug 16, 2021)

I hate acid reflux. Holy shit this bitch hurts.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I hate acid reflux. Holy shit this bitch hurts.


I find that Prilosec (Omeprazole) works pretty well and it's OTC.  Tums and Rolaids give temporary relief but with acid reflux it comes back with a vengeance after taking those.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I rather like the idea of safety nets especially given the past year+
> 
> I dislike when people turn a safety net into a hammock.  It's not just the idea of abusing something designed to get you back on your feet.  It's the idea of people resigning themselves to that, abandoning ANY kind of pride in being able to stand on their own two feet.  There's more to this but it veers into politics so... yeah.



Ironically, 'I proudly and deliberately wasted money intended to help me through the pandemic,' is a behaviour I have _tended_ to see in people who are _usually _very critical of social safety net spending.
Perhaps they're trying to prove a point. Perhaps they believe social safety nets are a waste of money, and this means they feel entitled to waste the money given to them.
This kind of behaviour could very easily back-fire on them if they_ do_ come upon hard times during the pandemic though, and yeah it just strikes me as a bit heartless to deliberately waste money when there are so many people it could have helped.

Talking around the topic more generally, I saw some posts in this thread imply that folk in receipt of wellfare are pathetic people. I don't want to encourage broad-brush political opinions like that, so perhaps I shouldn't have brought the subject up.
I was also reflecting yesterday after I posted that in some circumstances it can be difficult to tell if somebody has frivolously spent pandemic support money.

e.g. if somebody has 5000 in their bank account, receives 500 in support, and spends 100 dollars on buying movies over the next few months, it would be difficult to tell whether that 500 extra went 'towards' the movies etc. So there was a level of complexity I guess I was overlooking.

My original post was prompted by somebody displaying an image of luxury items on social media and declaring it was how they spent the money, so yeah- I was_ seeing red_ at the idea of that.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Ironically, 'I proudly and deliberately wasted money intended to help me through the pandemic,' is a behaviour I have _tended_ to see in people who are _usually _very critical of social safety net spending.
> Perhaps they're trying to prove a point. Perhaps they believe social safety nets are a waste of money, and this means they feel entitled to waste the money given to them.
> This kind of behaviour could very easily back-fire on them if they_ do_ come upon hard times during the pandemic though, and yeah it just strikes me as a bit heartless to deliberately waste money when there are so many people it could have helped.
> 
> ...


I mean, that bites THEM in the ass barring someone coming along and bailing them out.  I refuse to begrudge people falling on hard times from utilizing safety nets while corporations continue to receive major bailouts but for fuck's sake people think ahead a little


----------



## Regret (Aug 16, 2021)

Last two bolts of the last plate, of the last job of the day, and my last shift for the year and managed to cut up my left hand.  Typical and what away to end, but at least I have the remaining portion of this week mostly to myself as a consolation prize.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

Regret said:


> Not online, but a group of college kids were going on and on about astrology and how it impacts daily life and relationships.  It was quite a surreal experience to overhear.


It's kind of scary that there are people in higher education who believe in astrology.


----------



## Regret (Aug 17, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> It's kind of scary that there are people in higher education who believe in astrology.


I thought it was more funny than anything but I can see what you mean.  Sad thing is, that's one of the more benign opinions and hot takes that you'll hear.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> It's kind of scary that there are people in higher education who believe in astrology.


A ton of people in higher ed are utter fuckwits, PhD stands for Piled Higher and Deeper


----------



## DieselPowered (Aug 17, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> It's kind of scary that there are people in higher education who believe in astrology.


Kids are kids, college kids included. Just because someone's gone to a center of education to learn something doesn't mean they don't believe a bunch of nonsensical shit on the side, fools do gain degrees after all.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Kids are kids, college kids included. Just because someone's gone to a center of education to learn something doesn't mean they don't believe a bunch of nonsensical shit on the side, fools do gain degrees after all.


True, there are people who literally spend years of college to become religious leaders.  I know one who just graduated with a masters in divinity. . .


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 18, 2021)

Pop country music.
Cardi B and her song “WAP”. 
modern cars.


----------



## Punji (Sep 15, 2021)

I hate when the FAF goes down.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 19, 2021)

Dismissive doctors and many people's perception of mental health; "you're just crazy, annoying, and/or making excuses, a troll, not welcome here because of how you act socially, and must simply be a persona non grata, etc". My patience with people is fucking gone, I'm fucking tired of fighting with people and making time wasting cases on my own behalf when nobody even fucking cares to listen anyway, continuely spreading personal insults and accusations about my mental health, or slander me as a person, whichever is convenient at the time to make their cognitively dissonant assessment of my situation. Fuck trying to get closure from ignorant and arrogant passive-aggressive pieces of shit. Fuck doctors too, these useless fucking cunts that just blow me off and don't even want to hear my struggles before making assumptions.


Also, if it wasn't for this bitch years back, who plays doctor with a PHD, I'll just say, I could have prevented a larger problem that I am dealing with today, but she downplayed my concerns and tests I requested at the time of the appointment. To this day, that bitch can go fuck herself.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

You, probably.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> You, probably.


Myself, more than anything tbh~


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

I dun liek when people bulge their eyes out of their sockets to feign interest in something
U look spooky
Stop id
Making small talk at the cash register is not that exciting, please stop lying, it's okay


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 21, 2021)

When I'm behind people who start long conversations with the cashier and are unaware there is a line behind them.

It's nice that you are feeling social, but please be considerate of other people's time.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 21, 2021)

people who throw fits in stores.... like seriously, why though?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> people who throw fits in stores.... like seriously, why though?


It works sometimes, unfortunately.  Been there, seen it happen.  Managers will occasionally roll over for a pissant customer because it's perceived as being cheaper and easier than the alternatives.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

Screechy harpies of ALL ilks. F*ck off, already. I don't care about your opinion/angle/thoughts/inputs/whatever.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 22, 2021)

I am becoming thoroughly disgusted with eBay (Evil Bay). I was last minute bidding on a guitar I was wanting, started out at $25 USD ten days ago. Went to $31, then $35 and sat like that for eight more days. Yesterday morning, it was up to $131 USD with something like thirty or more bids. This afternoon it was up to $135 USD with forty-seven bids. My limit was $203.99 USD so with twenty seconds to go, I bid that. Of course, there's the confirmatio of bid screen so I clicked that right away. A few seconds later, the Bidding Ended screen came up, then the "Hey! You're the winner! Pay Now!!" screen pops up. Total bids? Over two hundred. One bidder used a sniper program, going up by 25¢ at a shot. Another bidder, up by a dime each bid. I ended up paying $158 USD plus shipping and taxes. I remember the old days when you had to snipe by hand, no programs to do it for you. I don't know how many things I have lost on fleaBay to a sniping program. I hate sniping!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

F*cking "campers"- a plague on the not-so-fair auction AND gaming sites. "We hates them, we  hates them forever"- Smeegle/Gollem


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I hate acid reflux. Holy shit this bitch hurts.


Same I hate having it as well T.T


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 23, 2021)

Seemingly, the essence of being an American is paying taxes/worrying about prosperity, consuming garbage, and living in fear of ongoing and future crises. Where's this so-called "American Dream", where's this "Liberty and happiness", and why are all the above achievable only for extremely wealthy and influential people, but there are so many exceptions for 98% of the population?


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Seemingly, the essence of being an American is paying taxes/worrying about prosperity, consuming garbage, and living in fear of ongoing and future crises. Where's this so-called "American Dream", where's this "Liberty and happiness", and why are all the above achievable only for extremely wealthy and influential people, but there are so many exceptions for 98% of the population?


And In relation to this community, furries have such a bad reputation here in the US.


It's such bullshit man ;~;


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 23, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> And In relation to this community, furries have such a bad reputation here in the US.
> 
> 
> It's such bullshit man ;~;


The reputation of furries is the least of my concerns. In my opinion, there's much worse and concerning problems out there that really hit deep than the drama within this community.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> The reputation of furries is the least of my concerns. In my opinion, there's much worse and concerning problems out there that really hit deep than the drama within this community.


Well yes, thatt point still stands, I was just talking about how the US stands in this community


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Seemingly, the essence of being an American is paying taxes/worrying about prosperity, consuming garbage, and living in fear of ongoing and future crises. Where's this so-called "American Dream", where's this "Liberty and happiness", and why are all the above achievable only for extremely wealthy and influential people, but there are so many exceptions for 98% of the population?


"It's called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe in it." - Carlin


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

people who were in the military that expect everyone to be peak fitness all the time.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 29, 2021)

People who post political comments in places where they have no relevance.
In a TV clip on YouTube, someone will comment  "Just like [politician I don't like]"

It doesn't matter if I agree with the political leaning they're showing; it's still friggin' annoying.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 29, 2021)

People and Congress who constantly preach law and order when their own government is full of criminals. 

When you have other people's back for so long, only for them to throw you under the bus.


----------



## Punji (Sep 29, 2021)

Coworkers. I don't think I've ever had any real coworkers who were actually of any use.

They're all either lazy, incompetent, rude, inconsiderate, get in the way, inefficient, or some combination of these.

I'm a bit of a workaholic so I tend to do more than I really even should, but so rarely does anyone ever come close to my expectations of other people in a workplace. I'd rather work alone almost 100% of the time instead of in a supposed "team."


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2021)

wants to shoot the people that take masks off to sneeze or...


----------



## Rimna (Oct 1, 2021)

I hate that I have no willpower.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 2, 2021)

Having to cut contact with people you used to care a lot about.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> It's kind of scary that there are people in higher education who believe in astrology.


It's like people who are in cults or flat earthers, often they're not stupid people, just people who get an ego boost out of believing in something that nobody would logically believe in.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Hangovers


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2021)

Windows 10, forever and always.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 3, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Windows 10, forever and always.


S A M E


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 3, 2021)

I hate that my dog ALWAYS howls when the damned train passes by, or the gas announcer, or just because he wants to

I hate that my batteries always last only 5 seconds and then they screw up!

I hate to have a beard with THICC hairs that can screw up metal razors
 I want to make a laser razor at home to delete it! >:|


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Windows 10, forever and always.


The amount of unreasonably stupid fuck-ups that have occurred with W10 development, updates and support just blow my mind.  The highest praise I can give W10 is that it isn't WinME or Vista.  Win8 was kind of crappy but SOMEHOW it wasn't as crappy as W10 has gotten.

(quit trying to force the tablet PC UI meme through, your inability to understand your own market is SAD, Microsoft)


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

I hate shaving, I hate shaving nicks, and I hate nicks that I don't realize are there until the aftershave hits


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2021)

Did ODD delete their account?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 4, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Did ODD delete their account?


Noooo, it just says "Guest" and have his name blackened out due to a system error. :>


----------



## Outré (Oct 4, 2021)

I hate moldy tomatos… seriously though, WTF?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I hate moldy tomatos… seriously though, WTF?
> 
> View attachment 120194


What you got against beards????


----------



## Rimna (Oct 4, 2021)

Every single person in the company I currently work at. I've never hated people before in my life and now I know how it feels like.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 4, 2021)

Obnoxiously fake plants.

The ones that don't even try to imitate nature.

They don't even have similar colors. It's just some amalgamation of plastic basking in the sun, mocking God.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

furry memes
they're like...anti funny


----------



## Outré (Oct 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Obnoxiously fake plants.
> 
> The ones that don't even try to imitate nature.
> 
> They don't even have similar colors. It's just some amalgamation of plastic basking in the sun, mocking God.


Fake plants don’t seem complete without at least 3 years of dust build up on them.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 6, 2021)

I hate having my homework take up a big chunk of my day _every single day_.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2021)

Endless little administrative tasks and forms. 
I spent an hour checking conditions and procuring copyright licenses today.


----------



## Punji (Oct 6, 2021)

I hate working in the cold every day.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Windows 10, forever and always.


Hate or like?

I despise Windows in any flavor. Win 11 looks like a flipping Mac, for crying out loud! If I wanted a Mac, I would have bought one!

Going to go with Mint Linux when Redmond decides to no longer support my Window$ 10 distro. Fuck them. My Micro$oft $tore doesn't work, crashes before it's really open and there's no way to fix it other than a full reinstall. Like I'm really gonna do that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hate or like?
> 
> I despise Windows in any flavor. Win 11 looks like a flipping Mac, for crying out loud! If I wanted a Mac, I would have bought one!
> 
> Going to go with Mint Linux when Redmond decides to no longer support my Window$ 10 distro. Fuck them. My Micro$oft $tore doesn't work, crashes before it's really open and there's no way to fix it other than a full reinstall. Like I'm really gonna do that.



I dislike windows 10 for varied reasons. 

I have used Ubuntu on a different machine, but it didn't perform very well because the hardware was quite old.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I dislike windows 10 for varied reasons.
> 
> I have used Ubuntu on a different machine, but it didn't perform very well because the hardware was quite old.


Windows 10 is such a resource hungry convoluted mess of navigating through various menus of both metro and classic styles just to get to the source files and settings. Everything is so bulky, square, and serves little purpose to desktop users imo.


----------



## Regret (Oct 7, 2021)

Defective graduate students who have to make a scene when they do not get their way.  I swear, I have yet to meet a functional and well adjusted doctoral student in real life.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

Regret said:


> Defective graduate students who have to make a scene when they do not get their way.  I swear, I have yet to meet a functional and well adjusted doctoral student in real life.


Its scary how many people expect to be pushed through, or how many people are willing to cheat just to get to the other side. Almost everyone I've met in person and online, has admitted to cheating and even having other people complete their assignments!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Its scary how many people expect to be pushed through, or how many people are willing to cheat just to get to the other side. *Almost everyone I've met in person and online, has admitted to cheating* and even having other people complete their assignments!


_
!?_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 8, 2021)

It's lovely when people mistake mania for being on drugs. -_-


----------



## ben909 (Oct 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _!?_


one of my teachers said that(pre covid times) from statistic stuff, at least one person in our class would be cheating


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _!?_


Unless I'm misunderstanding something...
you haven't met or heard of people people that cheat/bribe their way to the top?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 8, 2021)

When college professors make it mandatory for you register for a website you will only use no more than two times throughout the entire course.


----------



## Regret (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Its scary how many people expect to be pushed through, or how many people are willing to cheat just to get to the other side. Almost everyone I've met in person and online, has admitted to cheating and even having other people complete their assignments!



It's not the cheating, even though that is an issue, it's the entitled attitude.  Graduate student got real belligerent because an undergrad in an intro class had the audacity to second guess and correct him.  Instead of admitting he messed up and congratulating the student for catching the mistake, he instead decided that the correct course of action was to belittle her by stating that one should not attempt to try and correct someone who works in research or undermine him in front of his class and colleagues.. 

Why congratulate someone and suggest pursuing this program because of their aptitude or some other such positive reinforcement when instead you can make yourself feel real big by flaunting your seniority, and irrelevant experience in a bid to stroke your intellectual ego?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 8, 2021)

I hate drama ;w;


----------



## LikelyHyena (Oct 8, 2021)

Working in IT I've grown to hate just about every company involved in this industry.
Every other week some big company pushes out an update that somehow brakes printing, nothing ever works 100% anymore because one seems to take any pride in putting out a quality product and support for anything more than a femtosecond out of date is near impossible to get -_-


----------



## Rimna (Oct 9, 2021)

I hate from the bottom of my soul parents who do nothing but traumatize and abuse and mistreat their children, who demand the universe from them and give nothing back but constant blame, punishment and belittling.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 9, 2021)

LikelyHyena said:


> Working in IT I've grown to hate just about every company involved in this industry.
> Every other week some big company pushes out an update that somehow brakes printing, nothing ever works 100% anymore because one seems to take any pride in putting out a quality product and support for anything more than a femtosecond out of date is near impossible to get -_-


printers are all cursed


----------



## ben909 (Oct 9, 2021)

insert long hateful speach for people that don't cover their nose with a mask when it's required


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding something...
> you haven't met or heard of people people that cheat/bribe their way to the top?


I came across some students taking drugs they believed enhanced their memory, if that counts. Not a wise behaviour obviously. 

The idea of cheating being endemic and normal at an institution shocks me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding something...
> you haven't met or heard of people people that cheat/bribe their way to the top?


It's funny to see these people end up failing utterly due to being incompetent and have to take personal responsibility.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2021)

Waiting for publishers to reply to submissions.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

Tough beef, or well-done steak


----------



## Outré (Oct 12, 2021)

Verizon phone support. I haven’t had a panic attack in years but I came really close being on the phone with them, haha


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Verizon phone support. I haven’t had a panic attack in years but I came really close being on the phone with them, haha



You gots bad social anxiety?


----------



## Outré (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You gots bad social anxiety?


It use to be, but I’ve actually been pretty good the past few years. Not sure what was going on when I was talking to Verizon… it’s all good though.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 12, 2021)

Youtubers posting videos of them doing charitable things like feeding a homeless person.

I hate it because they set up the plan to film it, post it online, add feel good music, and enjoy the large amount of praise and approval from people for an act that anyone could do at any day and walk away expecting nothing because it was basic kindness.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

Those who condemn other individuals by accusations alone, or will keep out and/or distort context and evidence by sensationalization so said accusations remain in place, and justified for eons.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 13, 2021)

"Effing". Swear or don't swear. No half measures


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

What the F


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 13, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> "Effing". Swear or don't swear. No half measures


Exactly!

No one fucking swears anymore

English lacks a good amount of swears and they're blocked lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 13, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> No one fucking swears anymore
> 
> English lacks a good amount of swears and they're blocked lol


Then if we're not careful, the euphemism becomes the next gross word that nobody can handle

Oh wait we're already there.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 13, 2021)

When you ask a person a question regarding the preference of two things such as a preferred band, food, or weapon of choice during a theoretical zombie outbreak implying they should choose one or the other and their answer ends up being "both/neither/" or the accursed "yes lol"



Frank Gulotta said:


> "Effing". Swear or don't swear. No half measures


It is nothing compared to the sheer impact the phrase "gosh heckie" has.

That'll assert who is the alpha swearer.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

Nexus isn't liking my metal videos anymore.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 14, 2021)

Allergy symptoms that I have had for years.

My nose is always itchy


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Allergy symptoms that I have had for years.
> 
> My nose is always itchy


The itchiest kitty


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 14, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> The itchiest kitty


The sneezingest kitty


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 14, 2021)

Porch pirates. Likely what happened to one of my eBay buyers, who I sold a classic video game.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 18, 2021)

the odd silence when a furnace fan turns off


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 18, 2021)

When my internet goes out all the day like it happened yesterday T.T


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 18, 2021)

I agree with Fcomega, I really hate internet outages

Also power outages in general, even more so now that I have an aquarium that requires waterflow and heat to keep my boi happy


----------



## ben909 (Oct 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I agree with Fcomega, I really hate internet outages
> 
> Also power outages in general, even more so now that I have an aquarium that requires waterflow and heat to keep my boi happy


there are batteries for that... but heating element need much more then a laptop


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2021)

ben909 said:


> the odd silence when a furnace fan turns off


Um, how about the odd silence with the steam boiler stops working? Got the heating dOOd coming out this afternoon/evening. Not happy, having to use the sun for passive heat gain in the daytime and a quartz heater for evenings to stay ahead of the heat loss in a 3,300 sq ft home. Grrrr!


----------



## berry (Oct 18, 2021)

Alarm clocks. 

Can’t stand em.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

People that insist on pissing me off.


----------



## Outré (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy said:


> People that insist on pissing me off.


What about people who piss you off on accident?


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

That is normally a "we can fix it" thing. I'm referring to those who do it for whatever reason. Sometimes to the point of telling them what you are thinking "point blank" and fallout be DAMNED.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Oct 18, 2021)

I personally hate talking, whether it's in front of a crowd or just alone in my bedroom, I will not speak.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

No fan of crowds here, either. Most people, pass. I'm good without interaction...


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Oct 18, 2021)

Yep, pretty much, I prefer to stay alone. Being around others is just...ack


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 19, 2021)

Uneducated people on metal music and music in general. I don't give a shit how hypocritical I sound because I'm just speaking my mind on this one, but I cannot stand those who will gatekeep the metal genre only for brutal shit like death metal, metalcore, deathcore and trendy shit like that, and say anything older is not "metal", or comment on two songs being played side by side, both have all the same elements but they will say one is not "metal" just because of a certain band that's playing a song. I kind of just hate the whole "death", "brutal, "slam", "core" shit in general, or whatever you want to call it. Yes, there's huge extremism in black metal too, especially, but at least I can say the people are devoted and faithful to the music in a way that older elements and certain aspects of expression are preserved, and don't change to be trendy or some shit.


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

I hate that I’m a shy person… sometimes.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Insomnia.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 19, 2021)

I hate that I found this hilarious https://archive.md/LAFAZ


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

This bus driver.

No the bus is NOT full you asshole.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 19, 2021)

I hate the person who appears in the mirrors.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I hate the person who appears in the mirrors.


I'm sorry. 
I'll leave you alone then...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I hate the person who appears in the mirrors.


Then stop calling Bloody mary! let her get some rest!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

I could do the normie response and just say 'muh job"

Though, really, it's more about talking to randos all day, sucks out a good portion of my social energy.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I could do the normie response and justsay 'muh job"
> 
> Though, really, it's more about talking to randos all day, sucks out a good portion of my social energy.


Faking giving a shit is way harder than actually giving a shit for me, and in customer facing you are probably faking it more often than not.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 20, 2021)

Ordering a sandwich or burger and finding out it's all soggy and wet.

I'm not angry at the cook, It's not their fault.

It's the humidity and moister.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 20, 2021)

I hate that candywing is back...


----------



## Shyy (Oct 20, 2021)

... is back...?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Seems I missed something.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> ... is back...?


there was some god mode stuff in pvp a while ago...

don't want to say anything more about other users


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 20, 2021)

And don't forget the spam and aggressive "rp"....


----------



## ben909 (Oct 20, 2021)

if they don't do it again then its fine


----------



## Outré (Oct 20, 2021)

I hate it when I feel like I’m starting to hate something. I would much rather love things


----------



## Shyy (Oct 20, 2021)

*listens attentively*


----------



## ben909 (Oct 20, 2021)

i don't want to give much more details as faf really does not like talking about other users

the little bit of context was all i want to say


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 21, 2021)

Being ghosted by my doctor...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 21, 2021)

Games crashing or freezing.

Also, employees who fake being sick at work the moment things get overwhelming and stressful, so they can go home, leaving others to handle the chaos.

I had a coworker do this during a busy night, and it was such a letdown.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Things NOT being even <close> to what is presented- new equipment, for one. Seriously, htf does a company stay in business pulling this kind of crap, let alone be a "Fortune 10" performer???


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 21, 2021)

"4/20" goers. I've never seen a group more obnoxious than alcoholics.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 21, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> "4/20" goers. I've never seen a group more obnoxious than alcoholics.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 21, 2021)

Speaking of, I really hate when people who say "I don't do drugs, I just get high on life".


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2021)

People who can't take their trash with them when walking around in the company's building. THE BIN'S TWO FEET AWAY YOU TWAT!


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

Ketchup is pretty nasty.. I don’t really like any condiments… except for maybe barbecue sauce.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 21, 2021)

I hate it when I wake up at some ungodly hour like idk 3:30 AM cos someone is doing some clickbait challenge on me, and then I can't go back to sleep.

God damn it, functioning on 3 hours of sleep is fucked. Especially when it's a common occurrence


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Yep. That, and the one that did it bails out on you...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 21, 2021)

Party stacks in PVP games.

To date, I have not encountered a single developer who has successfully addressed this problem in any PVP game that I've played within the last fifteen years.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh, this will probably seem a little petty, but, man I despise a lot of modern music. Hell, just a lot of mainstream music in general. The lyrical content is banal crap and usually revolves around:

a. Drug use
b. A girl some dude has the hots for
c. Having sex

I'm not expecting music generally speaking to have the depth of something like Piano Man or the like, but I dunno. Music feels like a paint by numbers affair these days. Incredibly predictable.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 22, 2021)

Loud people when things get tense. Like I get your agitated but can you please talk quietly so I can get shit back on track.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 22, 2021)

Not hate but it makes me cringe really hard when guys address women and girls as "females"...
We had a meeting with one of the managers yesterday and he demanded that we turn on our company-provided webcams so he can see us, since he didn't get the chance to meet us in the office, and he actually said "Aren't there any females in this group? I don't see them on the webcam feed"

Like.... holy shit... this isn't reddit. Fuck off. Out of all the things he could have said - colleagues, co-workers, women, girls, ladies... FEMALES?!? WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS, A PLANT EARTH DOCUMENTARY??!??!


HHHHWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

worries that may be a red flag


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh, this will probably seem a little petty, but, man I despise a lot of modern music. Hell, just a lot of mainstream music in general. The lyrical content is banal crap and usually revolves around:
> 
> a. Drug use
> b. A girl some dude has the hots for
> ...


You should check out Tekashi69.. j/k


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Not hate but it makes me cringe really hard when guys address women and girls as "females"...
> We had a meeting with one of the managers yesterday and he demanded that we turn on our company-provided webcams so he can see us, since he didn't get the chance to meet us in the office, and he actually said "Aren't there any females in this group? I don't see them on the webcam feed"
> 
> Like.... holy shit... this isn't reddit. Fuck off. Out of all the things he could have said - colleagues, co-workers, women, girls, ladies... FEMALES?!? WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS, A PLANT EARTH DOCUMENTARY??!??!
> ...



It really does sound impersonal. Does it even matter if there are females within a small group of employees? Do they usually divide things so that there is at least one female present? 

People be weird, yo.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2021)

Recognizing someone's posting style, but not having enough solid evidence for a cheeky callout.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Recognizing someone's posting style, but not having enough solid evidence for a cheeky callout.



Would the old username happen to be gamedog?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Not hate but it makes me cringe really hard when guys address women and girls as "females"...
> We had a meeting with one of the managers yesterday and he demanded that we turn on our company-provided webcams so he can see us, since he didn't get the chance to meet us in the office, and he actually said "Aren't there any females in this group? I don't see them on the webcam feed"
> 
> Like.... holy shit... this isn't reddit. Fuck off. Out of all the things he could have said - colleagues, co-workers, women, girls, ladies... FEMALES?!? WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS, A PLANT EARTH DOCUMENTARY??!??!
> ...


are they fucking Ferengi or something

FEEEEEEEEEE-MALES


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 23, 2021)

Sudden loud and unexpected noises. Sometimes it really scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Sudden loud and unexpected noises. Sometimes it really scares the hell out of me.


Same here, specially when they happen at night

Living near a volcano and hearing roarings

Or my damned neighbors that watch horror movies at night >~<


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Sudden loud and unexpected noises. Sometimes it really scares the hell out of me.


Me and roommate play the "gunfire or fireworks" game frequently and sometimes it ain't fireworks.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Sudden loud and unexpected noises. Sometimes it really scares the hell out of me.


Heard a thump and a girl screamed in an upstairs apartment and . It was so loud their neighbor came running over. 
_"Are you okay?!" _
"Yea, I just banged my knee into the counter" 

I hate it when people scream. Screaming is for when you're in serious distress!!!
_(or nsfw things)_


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Oh great

So some real shitheads have started showing up in MWO with a unit tag (RWD5) and a member called "The Kangslayer".  Abusing VOIP and finding other ways to be nuisances.

Confused?

Replace the 5 with an S.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Shipping. It makes me really unconfortable some times because people take it so far on so many levels. 

• people are toxic about ships/otps
• messed up ships (incest, pedophilia, forced romantic attraction on others in ex, ships with gay characters being shipped with the opposite AND vice versa 
• ships real people together, they will EVEN write about them or do art of them


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 26, 2021)

Karens. Especially the smug karen smirk, you don't know how much you hate it until you see it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Shipping. It makes me really unconfortable some times because people take it so far on so many levels.
> 
> • people are toxic about ships/otps
> • messed up ships (incest, pedophilia, forced romantic attraction on others in ex, ships with gay characters being shipped with the opposite AND vice versa
> • ships real people together, they will EVEN write about them or do art of them


Shipping is "death of the author" taken in a really weird, prurient direction.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 26, 2021)

Teachers who genuinely don't care about kids getting bullied. I've known a few back in middle school.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 26, 2021)

Drivers getting pissy with you for braking, when it's the person in front of you slowing down or stopping.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

Sweating due to working hard all day, then having cold feet as soon as you can relax!


----------



## Punji (Oct 28, 2021)

The "not my problem" half-assed mentality way too prevalent in society. 

Return the cart, put your garage in the trash, and don't just leave a problem for someone else to deal with.

Half my day is just doing things that other people should have done instead.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)

I hate this fucking limpdick landlord.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> The "not my problem" half-assed mentality way too prevalent in society.
> 
> Return the cart, put your garage in the trash, and don't just leave a problem for someone else to deal with.
> 
> Half my day is just doing things that other people should have done instead.



I saw 2 children riding a shopping cart down the street the other day. Now it's in a ditch in the woods.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 28, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I hate this fucking limpdick landlord.



Not going to do anything about # 25, right?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 28, 2021)

I hate the words "conspiracy theorist".


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)

RAM said:


> Not going to do anything about # 25, right?


Of course they aren't.  It took an act of Congress to get a security camera on the back lot to scare off some of the drug dealers.  It took a police warrant/raid to get a dealer out of one of the other apartments.  The lady on lower level who called everyone pedophiles was kind enough to fuck off of her own volition because no one else was able to get her out despite her vandalizing cars.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 29, 2021)

The Skyrim Creation Kit, cause god damn is that a poorly designed modder tool.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> The Skyrim Creation Kit, cause god damn is that a poorly designed modder tool.


Bethesda QC doing sterling work as usual


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

I hate it when I puke up bile on an empty stomach


----------



## Filter (Oct 29, 2021)

I've never been into Dune. People tell me I should love it, and they're surprised to learn that I don't. It's not for a lack of trying, either. Vague memories of sand, giant worms, eyes glowing because of a drug or something called "spice". Sting was in it, as was Patrick Stewart, but they weren't enough to save the movie. The new version looks even less appealing to me. Maybe I would enjoy the franchise more if I had read the books first.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2021)

Filter said:


> I've never been into Dune. People tell me I should love it, and they're surprised to learn that I don't. It's not for a lack of trying, either. Vague memories of sand, giant worms, eyes glowing because of a drug or something called "spice". Sting was in it, as was Patrick Stewart, but they weren't enough to save the movie. The new version looks even less appealing to me. Maybe I would enjoy the franchise more if I had read the books first.


I hear it's a book series so cramming everything into movie form has been hard to pull off well.

I'm personally not interested. The whole concept sounds meh to me.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 29, 2021)

I hate that I bought a few csgo cases to open and I"m not a millionaire yet. Hello? Where the blue gems at?
New players receive knives on their first few cases? 

I was lied to.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

Filter said:


> I've never been into Dune. People tell me I should love it, and they're surprised to learn that I don't. It's not for a lack of trying, either. Vague memories of sand, giant worms, eyes glowing because of a drug or something called "spice". Sting was in it, as was Patrick Stewart, but they weren't enough to save the movie. The new version looks even less appealing to me. Maybe I would enjoy the franchise more if I had read the books first.


Opposite.  As someone who's read most if not all of the books, it will make you despise any attempt to condense them into movies


----------



## Filter (Oct 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hear it's a book series so cramming everything into movie form has been hard to pull off well.
> 
> I'm personally not interested. The whole concept sounds meh to me.


Good point, but I'd say there's a right and a wrong way to do it. Take some of the exciting parts, maybe add lens flares along with an explosion or two amp up the love story angle, and you might wind up with a blockbuster hit. The book is usually still better, but the movie can still be fun. Basically the opposite of 1980s Dune. 



F***ing Hostile said:


> Opposite.  As someone who's read most if not all of the books, it will make you despise any attempt to condense them into movies


I can appreciate that. If or when somebody makes a screen adaptation of the Ringworld series, for instance, the result will almost certainly disappoint me. Even Lord of the Rings didn't live up to my expectations (although I'll admit those films are worth seeing). With Dune, the movies essentially ruined my desire to read the books. I can wrap my head around it intellectually. I know that it probably deserves its reputation as a classic, but the movie adaptations are hard to move beyond. In other words, I hate it when bad movies ruin books.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

The L.A. Kings current home and away jerseys. They are boring as hell. 

(Dark is home, white is away)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

Kings always had black and white as main colors as far back as I can remember, the insignia is sterile as hell but their branding was never particularly exciting.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Kings always had black and white as main colors as far back as I can remember, the insignia is sterile as hell but their branding was never particularly exciting.


I like this look they had the best:


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 29, 2021)

the lack of originality to the stories told in hollywood blockbusters that get mega attention over films that tell a better and original story.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> the lack of originality to the stories told in hollywood blockbusters that get mega attention over films that tell a better and original story.


I agree 100%


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

The fact that analog TV is now a thing of the past.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

People who say Hockey is boring.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2021)

When there's an outrageously hilarious cringe thread and I miss all the juicy drama before it is locked. >:{


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2021)

When someone ignores your advice and takes on more than they can handle, and then expect you to somehow save them every time.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm getting really close to just calling the cops to report possible DV

I'm not sure I care if it's happening, I kind of wish they would kill or maim each other

I just want them to SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2021)

Black licorice


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Black licorice


It's an acquired taste

Now I want some, the salted kind


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's an acquired taste
> 
> Now I want some




Black coffee is an acquired taste
Red wine is an acquired taste
Dark chocolate is an acquired taste

Black licorice is masochism, but not the fun kind


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Black coffee is an acquired taste
> Red wine is an acquired taste
> Dark chocolate is an acquired taste
> 
> Black licorice is masochism, but not the fun kind


Fun is subjective


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Fun is subjective


Fair point


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 31, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Fun is subjective


Fun is infinite.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Stepping on thumbtacs


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Mondays that fall on the first of the month... the entire week is going to be hectic... f*@# retail employment.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Christmas crap isn't going to help, either...


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Way more wasted time, straightening things back up after they finish just dropping things wherever they feel like it. Not even going to mention the "Karen-izing"....


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2021)

When my phone decides to do daylight savings a week before it's supposed to. Got an extra hour of sleep but had to do the ol' 15 minute morning hustle.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 2, 2021)

Burnout, unsafe working conditions and general compassion fatigue.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 2, 2021)

Anything cherry or cherry flavored. 
Unfun. Like medicine. Ick.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

IBS-M


----------



## Shyy (Nov 2, 2021)

Having my employer try work out a new pay schedule with me, to try to get me to stay to help pack everything up when the warehouse  closes down next year. Close to 50,000 sq ft, packed to the 14 ceilings... FML...


----------



## ben909 (Nov 2, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Having my employer try work out a new pay schedule with me, to try to get me to stay to help pack everything up when the warehouse  closes down next year. Close to 50,000 sq ft, packed to the 14 ceilings... FML...


is it the workload part thata bad or the closing part


----------



## Shyy (Nov 2, 2021)

Closing. Been a heck of a great place to work.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 2, 2021)

Food snobs online who meltdown at anyone choices in food/drink. People who get mad that Alcohol is a dissociative drug since it affects the NMDA receptor. Trying to get medication for heartburn that not peppermint flavoured why do they keep doing this???. Self loathing furries that make who shut up & go away.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 2, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Food snobs online who meltdown at anyone choices in food/drink. People who get mad that Alcohol is a dissociative drug since it affects the NMDA receptor. Trying to get medication for heartburn that not peppermint flavoured why do they keep doing this???. Self loathing furries that make who shut up & go away.


i think some of the drugs for heartburn themselves taste like mint... although that may be a different stomach drug


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 3, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i think some of the drugs for heartburn themselves taste like mint... although that may be a different stomach drug


Mint makes me gag violently & acid burps are a nightmare. Much rather use pepto bismol which tastes like creamy root beer but 2x stronger. But Spearmint doesn't bother me much since It more sweet than icy heat that peppermint gives.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

My nausea from the Abilify


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Mint makes me gag violently & acid burps are a nightmare. Much rather use pepto bismol which tastes like creamy root beer but 2x stronger. But Spearmint doesn't bother me much since It more sweet than icy heat that peppermint gives.


They make fruit flavored heartburn remedies (Tums/Rolaids/etc)

Pepto has not been great for heartburn in my experience - its best use is probably antidiarrheal because, well, it's RATHER good at solving that temporarily at least.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

People in general. *shudders*


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

When I have the day off of work and still manage to wake up early. I’m almost ready for a nap now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

Supervisors who can't be bothered with a feedback


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Supervisors who can't be bothered with a feedback


You need to hire yourself a new supervisor. You can always give them feedback rather they like it or not! I feel lucky that I get along with my supervisor and the team I work with. I worked independently for like 10 years, so it was a bit weird transitioning to working with people. Haha

I also hate that this forum has extraordinarily limited emoji support. I can’t use my kitty cat emoji‘s


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> You need to hire yourself a new supervisor. You can always give them feedback rather they like it or not! I feel lucky that I get along with my supervisor and the team I work with. I worked independently for like 10 years, so it was a bit weird transitioning to working with people. Haha
> 
> I also hate that this forum has extraordinarily limited emoji support. I can’t use my kitty cat emoji‘s


Would if I could.  For now, gotta work with the guy on this project, even though he's already sent me to the doc.  Yay...


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Would if I could.  For now, gotta work with the guy on this project, even though he's already sent me to the doc.  Yay...


Is he the reason you got radiation poisoning? So your an electronic engineer? I work in electronics as well, I’m not an engineer though. I setup/repair/program stuff. I work with some engineers though. Most of them are cool… cept for one guy who doesn’t always understand how the equipment involved in his project functions. Haha


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 4, 2021)

Workplace pissing matches


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Is he the reason you got radiation poisoning? So your an electronic engineer? I work in electronics as well, I’m not an engineer though. I setup/repair/program stuff. I work with some engineers though. Most of them are cool… cept for one guy who doesn’t always understand how the equipment involved in his project functions. Haha


Same guy.  And yes, I'm an Electrical Engineer with specialization in broadcast.


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Same guy.  And yes, I'm an Electrical Engineer with specialization in broadcast.


Oh cool! Well not about they guy, but the other part.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 4, 2021)

I fucking hate it that for the second time this week our trainer made us stay overtime.

Holy shit.

Yeah, I told him that my workday ends at 5:30 and I left


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Oh cool! Well not about they guy, but the other part.


I'm socially awkward, highly analytical, have a bunch of random nerdy facts, self assured, and have questionable logic at times.  Numbers don't lie or care about feelings.  I was born for this.



Rimna said:


> I fucking hate it that for the second time this week our trainer made us stay overtime.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Yeah, I told him that my workday ends at 5:30 and I left


That is a terrible instructor!


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm socially awkward, highly analytical, have a bunch of random nerdy facts, self assured, and have questionable logic at times.  Numbers don't lie or care about feelings.  I was born for this.
> 
> 
> That is a terrible instructor!


I’m the king of socially awkward. Especially if I have to deal with more than one person at once. Every once in a while I’ll meet a person that I seem comfortable interacting with… i’ve always tried to figure out what it is about those particular people that is different. But I’ve never come to a conclusion.

I love nerdy facts. Sometimes I feel like I drive people nuts going on about stuff that they probably don’t care about. Haha


----------



## Rimna (Nov 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That is a terrible instructor!



He's a piece of shit


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

I love numbers and math.  I literally answered an email with 6 and received approval for a project where every other station had paragraphs.

I hate the complicated equations.  FOIL method is great for high school and college, but f me with some of these.  And every test/certification is with a standard non scientific, non programmable calculator.  Open book, so that kind of helps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455765940822491142


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 4, 2021)

The YouTube search algorithm.
Gives a few (somewhat) relevant results, then a bunch of clickbaity videos tangentially related to what you're looking for. Most of it is not from original content creators.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

I hate YouTube because it is no longer original content creators but reality reality television.  It's people pretending to be real and make original content with production staff and geared towards whatever sponsored audience.  It's like 80s cartoons: a 30 min ad to shill products


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

YouTube should start playing one of these clips after every video.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

People who nag and lecture others over what they choose to spend their own money on.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm sorry. My neighbor is rude sometimes and I took it to heart.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 5, 2021)

I deleted it. It said "[i hate] my crackhead neighbor". I feel like shit for saying that
 I was just angry at him.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I deleted it. It said "[i hate] my crackhead neighbor". I feel like shit for saying that
> I was just angry at him.


You're alright.

It's better to vent it here than to say something to your neighbor you'd feel bad for later.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I deleted it. It said "[i hate] my crackhead neighbor". I feel like shit for saying that
> I was just angry at him.



I'm not saying you shouldn't feel remorse but don't shame yourself for having these feelings either. Remember you were smart enough not to say it to their face and start a whole barfight!


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 6, 2021)

Really getting fed up with Furry artists on Twitter, Threaten to run to another site cause of petty drama they caused or refused to ignore. Also I kinda wish I could read Japanese when the Kemono artists I follow post anything.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

Spray-on oven cleaner

God it's so obnoxious and genuinely nasty


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 7, 2021)

Children in multiplayer games.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 7, 2021)

*Alcohol*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

Lazy, cowardly idiots.  Whoever you are you better buy me dinner and drinks next time you fuck me like that.


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

I hate having to pee, but not bad enough that I have the motivation to get up and go to do it… and then I just end up sitting there for hours being frustrated.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 11, 2021)

Waiting hours just standing there ignored by your own (first)boyfriend, until I get only 1 message every 2 or 4 hours


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 14, 2021)

I hate OSTANN with all my being UUUGH!

I just hope they get kicked out... these *O*utrageously *S*uper *T*emperamental *A*nd *N*oisy *N*eighbors


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2021)

When you can't find an artist because your forgot their details. :{


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> When you can't find an artist because your forgot their details. :{


amen to that ;w;


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2021)

FortNite really is for squealing pigs...


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> FortNite really is for squealing pigs...


Heard you was talking shit about me and my bby bro.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 17, 2021)

Rule 35

If it exists, it's a playable character in Fortnite


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Rule 35
> 
> If it exists, it's a playable character in Fortnite


Honestly, it's too true.
I'm shocked at how many deals and partnerships they've had. 
Though I'm glad superheros is mostly done and over with. Holy crap there's too many.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 17, 2021)

Minecraft PVP and its community.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2021)

Protogens or whatever the fuck they're called look so incredibly stupid to me and I hate looking at them.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 19, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> FortNite really is for squealing pigs...



Man, is there anything that epig games haven't bought yet?


----------



## Raever (Nov 19, 2021)

It'd be nice to be able to afford a place to live without having to invest thousands of dollars into a degree or rent a flat with four other people to have pocket change for myself. *grumbles in adult*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)

Phone interviews.  I can't get a good feel for the interviewer over the phone and it seriously affects my ability to interview well.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 30, 2021)

Taking tests that are not multiple choice, but instead writing in the answer.


----------



## Filter (Nov 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Taking tests that are not multiple choice, but instead writing in the answer.


I'm one of those weirdos who prefers to write the answer. Multiple choice can increase the risk that I'll second-guess myself. Also, multiple choice rarely allows for partial credit or alternative, yet potentially correct, answers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2021)

It's been years since I actually had to do any formal tests.



Filter said:


> I'm one of those weirdos who prefers to write the answer. Multiple choice can increase the risk that I'll second-guess myself. Also, multiple choice rarely allows for partial credit or alternative, yet potentially correct, answers.




Incidentally, I used to assist teenagers studying for science qualifications, and the British mark schemes often awarded partial credits for incorrect statements that happened to be commonly believed by the British public. 

e.g. A teenager who wrote that phone signals cause cancers would be awarded additional points, even though this isn't true. 

Drove me nuts.


----------



## Filter (Dec 1, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Incidentally, I used to assist teenagers studying for science qualifications, and the British mark schemes often awarded partial credits for incorrect statements that happened to be commonly believed by the British public.
> 
> e.g. A teenager who wrote that phone signals cause cancers would be awarded additional points, even though this isn't true.
> 
> Drove me nuts.



That's unsettling. Sounds political.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 123494
> 
> View attachment 123495


Fuck.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 1, 2021)

Filter said:


> I'm one of those weirdos who prefers to write the answer. Multiple choice can increase the risk that I'll second-guess myself. Also, multiple choice rarely allows for partial credit or alternative, yet potentially correct, answers.


I took the ASE (automotive Service Excellence) tests for Automotive HVAC, Bodywork and Painting and a few others without ever studying the subjects, passed all of them with a 90% or better. Multiple choice will have two answers that are totally wrong, one that might be right and one that is right but may be written obtusely. Find the two wrongs, then the almost right answer. That leaves the correct answer with better than 85% accuracy, according to a college professor I knew. BTW, he gave out essay tests.

Moral of that story; went with five other instructors of a now-defunct automotive institute to get certified in my areas of expertise, transmissions and smog emissions. Came away with a ASE Master Technician rating. The director hated that because it meant he had to raise my pay 10%, it was in my employment agreement. There were two more Masters there but they had the rating before becoming instructors.

Also, never sell your small, family owned automotive institute to a big concern (Corinthian Colleges) that made huge promises. Was gone in a few years, shut down and broke up to pay off some of CC's debt.


----------



## Filter (Dec 2, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I took the ASE (automotive Service Excellence) tests for Automotive HVAC, Bodywork and Painting and a few others without ever studying the subjects, passed all of them with a 90% or better. Multiple choice will have two answers that are totally wrong, one that might be right and one that is right but may be written obtusely. Find the two wrongs, then the almost right answer. That leaves the correct answer with better than 85% accuracy, according to a college professor I knew. BTW, he gave out essay tests.


Gaming multiple choice exams is part of the problem, in my opinion. Something that can come back to bite you later, if you haven't learned the material well enough. They don't necessarily demonstrate the extent of your knowledge. At least not as well as short answers and essays do.

This reminds me of a test-taking method described by one of my old high school teachers: Hold up for fingers, and then whack them on the edge of your desk. The finger that hurts the most is the correct answer. It was obviously a joke, but 1 in 4 is better odds than somebody correctly answering an essay or fill-in-the-blank question without actually knowing the answer.

 Trick answers can be included to make multiple choice more difficult, but that doesn't necessarily help if you're prone to overthinking. Especially when there are multiple viable competing theories. Maybe the teacher is a flat-earther, for instance, and you need to consider that before selecting "B" rather than "C". At least written answers let you plead your case. Plus, if you only earn partial credit, you should have a better sense of where your knowledge is lacking, or that you didn't arrive at the answer the teacher wants, and what you can do to improve your performance on subsequent exams.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

Filter said:


> Gaming multiple choice exams is part of the problem, in my opinion. Something that can come back to bite you later, if you haven't learned the material well enough. They don't necessarily demonstrate the extent of your knowledge. At least not as well as short answers and essays do.
> 
> This reminds me of a test-taking method described by one of my old high school teachers: Hold up for fingers, and then whack them on the edge of your desk. The finger that hurts the most is the correct answer. It was obviously a joke, but 1 in 4 is better odds than somebody correctly answering an essay or fill-in-the-blank question without actually knowing the answer.
> 
> Trick answers can be included to make multiple choice more difficult, but that doesn't necessarily help if you're prone to overthinking. Especially when there are multiple viable competing theories. Maybe the teacher is a flat-earther, for instance, and you need to consider that before selecting "B" rather than "C". At least written answers let you plead your case. Plus, if you only earn partial credit, you should have a better sense of where your knowledge is lacking, or that you didn't arrive at the answer the teacher wants, and what you can do to improve your performance on subsequent exams.


I prefer write in tests for this reason.  I already deal with situations I was not sufficiently trained or tested for, this only gets worse when it's something that requires really specific knowledge.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2021)

Filter said:


> That's unsettling. Sounds political.



If I was going to make a generous interpretation, the examiners might have decided that they didn't want to penalise candidates for believing in widely-accepted 'general knowledge' that isn't quite true- especially since it's the kind of thing misinformed parents or teachers who are trying to be helpful might tell students.

I have no idea why they were doing it though.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2021)

Missed subway trains.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2021)

People. :>


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> People. :>


Hey that's my line.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Hey that's my line.


And in today's episode of "Whose line is it?"..


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> People. :>






Not you guys but yeah I feel yah. I just remember this
If not like this then be like this


Spoiler: People are. . .ehhhhh











Any who, going back into the ether now. (I don't hate everyone just the few special parasites. You know them. . .)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2021)

Let me reiterate:

People. :>
/s


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Let me reiterate:
> 
> People. :>
> /s


Fair enough just the song then lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

So clear it up the air don't like getting off on the wrong foot, how about I make it more clear my end I hate bullies and others who pick on others just to feel high and mighty just so they can have a kick of power for a few mins before crushing reality hits them again. Bullying is really not cool and sticks with anyone for years.
That's the thing I hate fur or not.
(if that makes sense sorry if that seem too real for some out here reading this, I just don't stand for that) well back to ether with me. -waves-


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

When people go "electronic music is shit" and use Skrillex as the ur-example of "electronic, therefore shit".

I completely get not liking Skrillex, I personally think his work is vastly overrated at best.  Electronic is a HUGE umbrella and I've heard some absolutely ASTONISHING work from a number of electronic subgenres.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 2, 2021)

Filter said:


> Gaming multiple choice exams is part of the problem, in my opinion. Something that can come back to bite you later, if you haven't learned the material well enough. They don't necessarily demonstrate the extent of your knowledge. At least not as well as short answers and essays do.
> 
> This reminds me of a test-taking method described by one of my old high school teachers: Hold up for fingers, and then whack them on the edge of your desk. The finger that hurts the most is the correct answer. It was obviously a joke, but 1 in 4 is better odds than somebody correctly answering an essay or fill-in-the-blank question without actually knowing the answer.
> 
> Trick answers can be included to make multiple choice more difficult, but that doesn't necessarily help if you're prone to overthinking. Especially when there are multiple viable competing theories. Maybe the teacher is a flat-earther, for instance, and you need to consider that before selecting "B" rather than "C". At least written answers let you plead your case. Plus, if you only earn partial credit, you should have a better sense of where your knowledge is lacking, or that you didn't arrive at the answer the teacher wants, and what you can do to improve your performance on subsequent exams.


So, I took the tests but I had never read the specific text that went with the exams. I had plenty of experience in every test I took so spotting the wrong answers was easy. The ASE exams as a whole didn't have "trick" questions, it was usually an oddly worded answer. And as an instructor, you kind of learn to read a test, too. somebody walking in off the street wouldn't have been able to score well unless they were a testing savant.

So technically, I wasn't gaming the tests per se. I had students that would reconstruct first shift tests after the test was given so the second and third shift students could pass them too, but again, as an instructor, you know if someone can't answer classroom questions or know how to do something in the shop setting, they are cheating.

And, I guess someone that would overthink the question would have a hard time with the correct answer, too. So, something like this;

You're charging a 2018 Dodge Craptastico air conditioning system from empty with 1.5 ounces of PAG oil and 5.1 pounds of R134-A refrigerant. What pressures should you see on your gauges once the system is filled to the correct capacity?

1) High side should be 150 psi, low side 20 psi in Park with engine running.
2) High side should be 250.5 psi (5.1 pounds X 50) and the low side less than 30 psi.
3) High side should be at least 200 psi, low side should be at least 20 psi as long as it doesn't short cycle.
4) Check the service manual recommendations.

Any ganders on the correct answer the ASE test would want? HInt; it's not a trick question.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, I took the tests but I had never read the specific text that went with the exams. I had plenty of experience in every test I took so spotting the wrong answers was easy. The ASE exams as a whole didn't have "trick" questions, it was usually an oddly worded answer. And as an instructor, you kind of learn to read a test, too. somebody walking in off the street wouldn't have been able to score well unless they were a testing savant.
> 
> So technically, I wasn't gaming the tests per se. I had students that would reconstruct first shift tests after the test was given so the second and third shift students could pass them too, but again, as an instructor, you know if someone can't answer classroom questions or know how to do something in the shop setting, they are cheating.
> 
> ...


RTFM always applies.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 2, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> RTFM always applies.


And you wouldn't believe how many people just buy a bottle of that refrigerant at the store, then just put it all in, either overcharging the system or finding out how bad the included "Stop Leak" in said refrigerant is to a tiny orifice valve that makes your A/C cool correctly.

Yup, RTMFM. And make sure that's a real shop manual, not a Chiltons. For my truck, the Chiltons covers seventeen years of trucks, three generations. Not always correct. The correct factory manual covers only seven years, all one generation of truck and is has all the service bulletins, too.


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 2, 2021)

winter


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2021)

I hate how some people just assume you're stupid, always bitchy or hard to work with, or just waiting to make a move as an introvert at work.  I don't want to deal with mass amounts of people.  If you like what I do or did for you, thank me and move on.  Don't need to gush on it.  Also, don't need to go slow or give me a eulogy on your problem.  I don't care if it was you, someone else, or natural causes that caused the bad thing to happen: get to the problem, let me fix it, and we can both move on.  ugh.


----------



## Punji (Dec 3, 2021)

Scammers. May Hell open up its maw and take them before I can.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 4, 2021)

The richest people can't put a dime into any humanitarian causes, unless it's somehow invasive or violating.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2021)

The human detritus who keep vandalizing the mail boxes in my shithole building in my shithole neighborhood of my shithole city

Oh but I'll be moving out soon


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2021)

Everything.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Dec 5, 2021)

People who think their opinion Is the only thing allowed without any room to say anything at all. I love how HydrogenAudio is perfect example of the hostile & childish types, On ASR forums I vented how I got spitted out because I found samples with AAC/MP3/Vorbis/Opus that either need 320kbps or artifact at 320kbps. But when I tested 175kbps Musepack any sample I threw at It it was artifact free yet to find a sample that requires 256kbps VBR.  Then I got a user replying to me saying none of the stuff I said happened I'm just a weak troll even when I called him out got zero reply, Beyond another user saying I should "Grow a pair" ignoring folk in my linked threads telling me to fuck off even when I posted the samples they asked for. 

When I told him fuck off suddenly a mod temp bans me for 2 days because hounding users or being passive aggressive is totally okay?.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 5, 2021)

Customers in food joints that don't throw away their trash, when there's a trash bin right across the room.

They'd rather leave a huge mess there, for some worker to clean up.

 "This meal was satisfactory enough, now clean up my mess you underpaid person I see beneath me"


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 6, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I hate OSTANN with all my being UUUGH!
> 
> I just hope they get kicked out... these *O*utrageously *S*uper *T*emperamental *A*nd *N*oisy *N*eighbors


I lived in this quiet apartment complex, well, quiet until three Silicon Valley workers rented the apartment next door to be a weekend party house. That way, they couldn't get kicked out of their regular digs. One weekend, the party started on Friday night late, kept going through Sunday. After much arguing, the manager threw them out. Next renter was Mexican, from Mexico and he mounted his stereo speakers on our common wall and played Rancho music so loud, I could sing with it. Finally, one Saturday I coulnd't watch television, he was so loud. I could not hear my show with the volume at 100%. I put my 500 watt bass guitar combo amp up against the wall, put in some ear plugs, dimed the volume on the amp and my bass and jammed for about an hour. I stopped, pulled one earplug and heard pounding on the front door. It was the neighbor, looking like an explosion went off in his apartment. He's screaming about his shit fell off the walls and his ears are ringing. I just laughed and said, "You take down the speakers off the common wall and I never hear your music again." Man he couldn't agree to that fast enough. within minutes, I hear his speakers being unscrewed from the wall. Very satisfying. He moved that month.



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Missed subway trains.


that looks like BART. I lived in Fremont, at one time so near to the BART tracks we heard the squealing from the flanges on the wheels. Used it a lot to go to Oakland for jury duty.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 6, 2021)

It's like 3 degrees above 0 after windchill right now.

Holy SHIT that is unfun to go out in wearing scrubs.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 6, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> It's like 3 degrees above 0 after windchill right now.
> 
> Holy SHIT that is unfun to go out in wearing scrubs.


It was 58°f yesterday with a bit of heavy rain. It's 26°f, windy and clear right now. Froze my ass off going out to get the mail. I think it only got to 34° for the daily high.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 7, 2021)

Mukbang


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 9, 2021)

I hate weather forecasts! Example; On Monday, it looks like massive storms by the weekend. By the next day, the storm might not look so bad. By Thursday, it's some rain and wind. Saturday? It's clear and sunny. All plans for Saturday were abandoned, so now I'm sitting, doing nothing with my family.

Fukkin' weather forecasters.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 10, 2021)

Getting fake hope on things getting better about me feeling neglected, and seeing them come back to the same place


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)

Chinese products are everywhere, avoiding this crap is difficult. Even my mobile operator trying to sell me huawei or xiaomi shit!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 14, 2021)

I hate that weirdo from the pvp-Discord-server...
I don't feel comfortable anymore having that faking weirdo in there
can't he just talk normally without all that crap?

AAAAAAA


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 14, 2021)

I hate when a moron discord mod just deletes an innocent picture because of power going into their head uuughhh
it was just a xmas cookies image!!


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

people who say they're vegetarian but they eat fish/poultry.

pick a lane.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2021)

Deviant Fish said:


> people who say they're vegetarian but they eat fish/poultry.
> 
> pick a lane.



Some call themselves 'flexitarian'.

As a vegetarian 'in the strict sense', who doesn't eat fish or poultry, I don't really mind whether other people do this.
So long as they're eating _less_ meat than usual it's positive news for the environment, so I don't want to discourage them.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 17, 2021)

Post Office lines..... a week before the holiday, especially.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Dec 20, 2021)

Waking up early, feeling like someone's wasting too much of my time, and uhh, yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 21, 2021)

people who think being banned from r/furry is like the worst thing ever.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 23, 2021)

Live performances recorded with a cell phone.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 23, 2021)

being me who fucks up things, (when it) happens... or in this case, when me and a friend do it ;w;
#gotta-sleep-to-calm-up-for-christmas


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rn I hate discord...  Until later but... I don't want to go there anytime soon


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2021)

Emotional therapists.
I can think of few things more embarrassing, emasculating, and unproductive.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2021)

Snorts, one of the most inelegant sounds one can make


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 31, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Emotional therapists.
> I can think of few things more embarrassing, emasculating, and unproductive.


What makes it feel embarrassing and emasculating to you?


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 31, 2021)

2022 year


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What makes it feel embarrassing and emasculating to you?


The overwhelming majority of people don't care about other peoples struggles. 
So to pay *M O N E Y* to have someone _pretend_ to care for an hour? My problems and mental guff are my own fault and responsibility. 

It was suggested to me recently because Im going through a lot right now. Been a long time since I've felt that offended. I just need to go to the gym more regularly honestly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The overwhelming majority of people don't care about other peoples struggles.
> So to pay *M O N E Y* to have someone _pretend_ to care for an hour? My problems and mental guff are my own fault and responsibility.
> 
> It was suggested to me recently because Im going through a lot right now. Been a long time since I've felt that offended. I just need to go to the gym more regularly honestly.



Therapists generally tend to help you become aware of and understand your own emotions and provide (coping) techniques that help you keep your balance and better achieve your goals. I've only had one introductory session and she's given me an exercise that works. You just have to be willing to be honest with them, and yourself.

It's a strange but common misconception people seem to have, to assume a therapist is supposed to become their friend. They legally can't socialize with you outside of work! XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It's a strange but common misconception people seem to have, to assume a therapist is supposed to become their friend. They legally can't socialize with you outside of work! XD



Where did you read this in my post?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Where did you read this in my post?


Paying someone to pretend they care.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2022)

A big reason for male suicide is the expectation that men are strong and independent- and that admitting they need help is weak and unmanly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

When people update their discord statuses to passive aggressive song lyrics/quotes to match an argument they finished having with someone.
Sometimes it changes 5 times in a day.

Holy shit, you're friends on discord and you live in the same house as each other, just say it to their face!!!

(And yes, I have said this to them directly, but it's always '_yea you're right_' before immediately finding ways to make things worse for themselves)


----------



## Erix (Jan 4, 2022)

When I don’t commit to finishing something and procrastinate.

When I realize maybe months later how much of an asshole or self centered prick I was during a past situation.

When I feel like I’m a slave to my emotions.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't know if I said it already or not and I don't feel like scrolling through 60 pages.

I hate it when people take from my food without asking. It's my meal! I'll buy you something to eat if you don't have money, but don't touch my food!
And while on that subject - when people talk shit about what sort of food I buy or like, when I am just minding my own business.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A big reason for male suicide is the expectation that men are strong and independent- and that admitting they need help is weak and unmanly.


To build on this:

A lot of the same people who say men should be more honest about how they feel, have problems, etc, are the same people who mock said men for being weak and fragile.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A big reason for male suicide is the expectation that men are strong and independent- and that admitting they need help is weak and unmanly.


I would say as well as us being seen as less important in the health apparatus. 

Even the people who acknowledge this still expect men to think or behave a certain way, or made to not openly discuss our problems because we are not considered a disenfranchised demographic. So you have one group of people who simply think that men's problems matter less because of our status in society for thousands of years, and to take a step back and just keep shit to ourselves, and another group who calls us weak, fragile or worthless if we bring forth our troubles, yet both parties will scold us for not meeting a particular expectation of comportment, yet despite polarization, these arguments manage to meet halfway and come together in the sense that we need to meet some sort of expectation of "superior" conduct or image on behalf of those around us, because even if society claims to wish for some sort of equality, there's still this expectation that we, as men, in any way, shape or form, have to be "better", or present ourselves as such. I guess what I'm trying to say is, there's a big cognitive dissonance when it comes to this issue.

I'm just like, hey, even if my troubles and problems are seen as less important, I accept it, because it's just how things are, and the world isn't perfect. I just won't ever take blame or guilt for being a man, especially in a world that also sees us as expendable. haha


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2022)

On this subject, (might not be relevant to anybody here, but is definitely going to be useful for somebody out there)
there are a lot of commentators on the internet that rake in their money by telling young men that they're unhappy because men are being punished by the women's rights movement.
Can't find sexual relationships? Feminists are at fault for changing the rules about how relationships work.
Haven't had a successful job application? Somebody else probably got the job to fill a diversity quota.
They'll tell you that anybody who doesn't believe this secretly sneers at you; thinks they are better than you and that you're weak and pathetic.

They do this because they make their money off of people who feel lonely seeking validation, so if they can get their claws in you they'll try to make you feel as lonely and unwanted as possible. Like religious cultists who go around telling people that they are wretched sinners who can _only _be loved by their god.

It's a very difficult trap to get out of, because if you are a man and you say 'I am valued less because people think I have male privilege,'  people will probably laugh at that- and that makes the person feel like they _are_ being sneered at and that everybody _does_ disregard men's problems.
- and it squashes the chance for people to acknowledge and discuss problems the person is facing and to find solutions, because an argument about politics happens instead.

In real life though, while there are tonnes of nasty people in the world, there are loads of wonderful and great people who care about you. So don't let people on the internet get you down telling you that you should constantly feel bad about how much other people despise you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Drawing furries in hats. 
Either the ears make it weird, or I shrink the hat and it looks like this:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Restaurants that only serve pepsi products.


----------



## Outré (Jan 4, 2022)

The pandemic, the news media, politics.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 5, 2022)

I hate incompetence at a management-level, that causes more strain on the workers.  I hate that it goes on and on, year after year, and people end up losing their jobs when a business fails or downsizes as a result of poor management.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't get this show... it's like it's trying to make you root for a rancid piece of shit. There's been shows about antiheroes in the past, but none of them were hellbent on insisting that their shit behavior was okay.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

slow people in queues.

not like people who are absent-minded, but like people who just take all the time they want while everyone waits behind them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 6, 2022)

This new abomination coming out of Satan's uterus


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't get this show... it's like it's trying to make you root for a rancid piece of shit. There's been shows about antiheroes in the past, but none of them were hellbent on insisting that their shit behavior was okay.


Ratings in the gutter, like to dislike ratios in the gutter, people taking the piss out of it..

Make garbage content, people will treat it as such.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ratings in the gutter, like to dislike ratios in the gutter, people taking the piss out of it..
> 
> Make garbage content, people will treat it as such.


And predictably, the racist makers of this monstrosity took it as more evidence that their racism is justified! I just feel bad for the animators and other obviously talented people whose skills completely went to toxic waste.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2022)

People who talk at you but don't have the balls to actually quote you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> People who talk at you but don't have the balls to actually quote you.


It crossed my mind that you might be upset about post 1501? It's not intended to be about you specifically.
But if you feel it _does _describe your experiences, then I hope that my comments were helpful to you. 

and if none of this is about #1501 then I just hope whatever it is that upset you turns out alright.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 9, 2022)

Redditors.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 9, 2022)

I hate when I have thoughts and ideas but am lacking the verbal ability to explain them in real life, and sometimes even text.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 9, 2022)

Person on the internet:
"I drew fanart of your oc."

Me:
"Aw cool."
...
"Wh- WHY did you use the chibi version from my profile image?! What is WRONG with you?!"


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> - and it squashes the chance for people to acknowledge and discuss problems the person is facing and to find solutions, because an argument about politics happens instead.



They do find solutions to their problems within those spaces. I know I did. Did it cheaply, too. Ten bucks in total for two e-books. The rest is free content on YT.

You just have a problem with the spaces themselves, the messages that they're predicated upon, who runs them, and how the solutions are conceptualized and implemented.

Like loads of other young men, I govern my life according to what works.

Abandoning consumerism works.

Throwing up the middle finger to America's toxic ass protestant work ethic culture works.

Saving roughly 50% of my take-home pay works.

Avoiding all forms of debt works.

Not spending any money on women works.

Not dating single moms works.

Staying out of the marriage trap works.

Not having children out of wedlock works (this is only relevant if you're absolutely sure that marriage is right for you and that you're aware of the consequences should the marriage be terminated prematurely).

A lot of the stuff that I do is boring, tedious, and not at all fun whatsoever, but it works.

The young guys are going for the redpill stuff/manosphere stuff because a lot of it works, makes sense to them, and is easily verifiable just by making casual observations during their daily lives.

The stuff you and yours peddle doesn't work. I know this because I tried it. Many men have tried it. You're right about one thing, though: blaming women and the abject stupidity that is contemporary feminism for their woes won't work for young men but giving all of their self-worth, resources, and time to ideologies and groups who don't give two fucks about them won't work either. 

And I know this one too because I tried it. In fact, many men have tried it. 

If you want them to stop listening to the opposition and becoming "radicalized", offer them something that works.

Or don't.

Up to you.

Good luck.


----------



## NickyMage (Jan 10, 2022)

Republicans, Nazis, Christofascists, anything far-right.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a feeling the next generation will consider that the most self-righteous in ours were, as is generally the case in history, actually the bad guys. IF they're allowed to have such an opinion, that is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> The stuff you and yours peddle doesn't work. I know this because I tried it. Many men have tried it. *You're right about one thing, though: blaming women and the abject stupidity that is contemporary feminism for their woes won't work for young men* but giving all of their self-worth, resources, and time to ideologies and groups who don't give two fucks about them won't work either.
> 
> And I know this one too because I tried it. In fact, many men have tried it.
> 
> ...



This is all my post is saying RAM, and I am glad you agree with it. 

I don't know _what_ ideology you believe I and 'my peers' (who exactly?) are promoting, but I have no interest in forcing you to date single mothers, spend money on women or forcing you to subscribe to a protestant American work culture. 

As an aside, I am personally not sure that you _needed_ online youtube videos to persuade you that you didn't want to have children out of wedlock. ;D


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> They do find solutions to their problems within those spaces. I know I did. Did it cheaply, too. Ten bucks in total for two e-books. The rest is free content on YT.
> 
> You just have a problem with the spaces themselves, the messages that they're predicated upon, who runs them, and how the solutions are conceptualized and implemented.
> 
> ...


Eh, I'll point out that a lot of feminist groups as work towards causes that also affect men. 









						23 Ways Feminism Has Made the World a Better Place for Men
					

When you think about feminism, the first thing that comes to mind probably isn't men. But it's strange that most of us perceive gender equality as only uplifting ladies, when the women's liberation actually had a lasting impact on all of…




					www.mic.com
				




Part of the problem too might be that the red pill and manosphere bullshit tends to put off a lot of women too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2022)

Let's not rewrite history, the emancipation of both sexes from most of life's harshness was enabled by the industrial revolution and the wealth created by the free market, any activist group was always merely riding the coat tails of economic progress (not to mention, more often than not they're peddling the most rancid ideological strains imaginable). That's why none of these things ever really take off in disadvantaged parts of the world.

The best contribution of feminism to the world is this vintage banger, courtesy of the insufferable prick who pulled a fire alarm on a conference about men's suicide rates


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Imagine getting mad at a group that choses voluntarily not to play a one sided game lol.

Literally the definition of rent free.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Imagine getting mad at a group that choses voluntarily not to play a one sided game lol.
> 
> Literally the definition of rent free.



Out of interest, why do you and RAM think anybody is angry with you because you don't date women?

I don't date women either.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't date women either.



Actually thinking that's a fair comparison lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Actually thinking that's a fair comparison lol.



Fair enough- you're choosing not to date women even though you're attracted to them. 

I don't really get why you think people are 'mad' with you for not going on dates though? 
People are entitled to be single if that's what makes them happy.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Fair enough- you're choosing not to date women even though you're attracted to them.
> 
> I don't really get why you think people are 'mad' with you for not going on dates though?
> People are entitled to be single if that's what makes them happy.



Society (even with as far as we've come) still has traditional expectations/roles that spill through the mask that people just expect, there's no escaping that.

I like you would rather live and let live, but life is never that simple is it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Society (even with as far as we've come) still has traditional expectations/roles that spill through the mask that people just expect, there's no escaping that.
> 
> I like you would rather live and let live, but life is never that simple is it?


Our parents will badger us about when we'll finally meet a nice girl and settle down to have children, yeah. 
That's something I experience too. 

Piecing things together over the past page, I am getting the impression that some men who don't date women receive angry responses for the reasons they view women as not worth dating. They then misinterpret this as 'criticism for choosing to be single', and start telling other single men that people despise men who don't have relationships.

For example, a man might believe women are inherently untrustworthy and that all they want out of a relationship is to trap a man in marriage so that they can steal half his assets in a divorce. 

We'd both agree this man is a moron, wouldn't we? 
Neither of us would want this man to be forced to date women though. In fact, we'd probably both agree that, on the whole, women would be lucky to avoid him.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Our parents will badger us about when we'll finally meet a nice girl and settle down to have children, yeah.
> That's something I experience too.
> 
> Piecing things together over the past page, I am getting the impression that some men who don't date women receive angry responses for the reasons they view women as not worth dating. They then misinterpret this as 'criticism for choosing to be single', and start telling other single men that people despise men who don't have relationships.
> ...


You should really just be honest with your parents ^w^ (they won't be around forever) 


Fallowfox said:


> We'd both agree this man is a moron, wouldn't we?
> Neither of us would want this man to be forced to date women though. In fact, we'd probably both agree that, on the whole, women would be lucky to avoid him.


I have no opinion, as I've never seen the content posted.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Let's not rewrite history, the emancipation of both sexes from most of life's harshness was enabled by the industrial revolution and the wealth created by the free market, any activist group was always merely riding the coat tails of economic progress (not to mention, more often than not they're peddling the most rancid ideological strains imaginable). That's why none of these things ever really take off in disadvantaged parts of the world.


Don't want to get too political here, but historically, women's suffrage happened well after the Industrial Revolution and independently of it; there were active campaign's by women and their political allies that forced change. All because a country is industrialized and wealthy doesn't women have equal rights there or that other demographics enjoy equal rights either. (Look at how slavery persisted well past the Industrial Revolution and took a war to end here.)  There are also feminist movements and organizations in developing world making gains too, Frank, lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Don't want to get too political here, but historically, women's suffrage happened well after the Industrial Revolution and independently of it; there were active campaign's by women and their political allies that forced change. All because a country is industrialized and wealthy doesn't women have equal rights there or that other demographics enjoy equal rights either. (Look at how slavery persisted well past the Industrial Revolution and took a war to end here.)  There are also feminist movements and organizations in developing world making gains too, Frank, lol.


If you look at all major democracies, women sufferage coincides with not needing huge standing armies. Britain never needed more than a strong navy and a few thousand men to defend because they're an island, instituted women's sufferage right after WW1, a war everybody wanted to consider as the last one). The US which didn't at this point, have any border with a rival nor real appetite for conflict, did in 1920. Whereas France, a continental power with multiple potential fronts to defend, historically needed one of the largest armies in Europe; instituted women's sufferage only in 1945 (which was definitely the end to large European conflicts).

Coincidence? or merely the completely logical fact that if you're empowered to send thousands if not millions of men to their death, you'd also give them a say in government?

In fact working class women DIDN'T want a right to vote, logically believing that they'd also be eligible for the draft, and potentially end in horrid trenches devoured by rats and poisoned by mustard gas. Suffragettes were essentially bourgeois assuming that they would never be made to serve. It's hard to remember this fact in our time as voting is no longer a right with duty in return, but a privilege that everybody enjoys.

My theory is that if we ever need millions in the army again, women's sufferage would disappear almost instantly (although it's an easy theory to make as it's realistically never going to happen).

Again activists are more like an icing on the cake, and they're often a very rancid icing; circumstances have infinitely more to do with emancipation than their actions and toxic behavior


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Political cliques, harassing people and taking advantage of people all for the sake of scoring meaningless internet points against each other


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you look at all major democracies, women sufferage coincides with not needing huge standing armies. Britain never needed more than a strong navy and a few thousand men to defend because they're an island, instituted women's sufferage right after WW1, a war everybody wanted to consider as the last one). The US which didn't at this point, have any border with a rival nor real appetite for conflict, did in 1920. Whereas France, a continental power with multiple potential fronts to defend, historically needed one of the largest armies in Europe; instituted women's sufferage only in 1945 (which was definitely the end to large European conflicts).
> 
> Coincidence? or merely the completely logical fact that if you're empowered to send thousands if not millions of men to their death, you'd also give them a say in government?
> 
> ...


I feel you're trying to deliberately rewrite history, given that the upper class women weren't main drivers of suffrage here in the States and were just as likely, if not more so, to back the anti-suffrage movement. It's definitely rewriting history to women didn't want to vote because they could be drafted because:

1.) In the countries you mentioned specifically barred women from serving in the military and the right to vote was not dependent on them serving; only the States have Selective Service and that has never been predicated on your right to vote, ever. You're required to register with the Selective Service System when you're 18 and certain things are dependent on you registering like the FAFSA, student loans, Pell Grants, job training programs, eligibility for federal employment, and eligibility for naturalization ... but not the right to vote legally.

2.) Women did serve in the military during World War II, except in France (though the government in exile did grant women the right to vote in 1944, to be accurate), and in England and the States women could vote, yet if you theory that "women didn't want the right to vote because they wanted avoid military service in a deadly conflict" was true along with the premise that "the right to vote was based on military service", then we should've seen a mass rejection of both, but that obviously didn't happen.

I'm stating this because I feel historical truth does matter, but it's important to not undervalue the major contributions of women to our society and military as well.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest, why do you and RAM think anybody is angry with you because you don't date women?
> 
> I don't date women either.



I never said anyone was "mad" about my dating preferences. I just suggested that you (or people who hold similar worldly outlooks as you do) likely take some level of issue with the content that young men are being influenced by. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have made the post that you made and Miles wouldn't have Miles'd. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have so many journalists and online personalities decrying the rise of the redpill/manosphere scenes as the proverbial antichrist.

*[Side note*: there really is a sizeable undercurrent of people who expect men to basically "man up" and pair up with single mothers. There are tons of stories out there of dudes getting absolutely roasted by randoms for refusing to take up such a one-sided deal. The judgement and double-standards are out there, Fallow. I shouldn't have to spam you with URL links to this stuff.]

My response to people who complain about the manosphere or redpill scene will remain the same until folks start getting it: either offer young men a superior ideological framework through which they can use to navigate their adult lives or continue to watch them gobble up the stuff produced by prominent manosphere personalities such as Kevin Samuels or Jordan Peterson.

This really isn't rocket science but I guess for the average socially-retarded furry I may as well be speaking in binary.

Note: to my knowledge, there are zero (0) mainstream pro-male progressive personalities who aren't just conventional modern-day feminists in disguise. Unless I'm wrong, y'all got some work to do.

Until then, I'll be over here doing what works.

Again, good luck.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 11, 2022)

I hate that hardware becomes obsolete in 2 years because software is supposedly developing too fast. Fugg off bro I'm not made of money


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> I never said anyone was "mad" about my dating preferences. I just suggested that you (or people who hold similar worldly outlooks as you do) likely take some level of issue with the content that young men are being influenced by. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have made the post that you made and Miles wouldn't have Miles'd. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have so many journalists and online personalities decrying the rise of the redpill/manosphere scenes as the proverbial antichrist.
> 
> *[Side note*: there really is a sizeable undercurrent of people who expect men to basically "man up" and pair up with single mothers. There are tons of stories out there of dudes getting absolutely roasted by randoms for refusing to take up such a one-sided deal. The judgement and double-standards are out there, Fallow. I shouldn't have to spam you with URLs and links to this stuff.]
> 
> ...


Treating group A poorly is not going to attract much if any from group A. Expecting anyone to join from group A when you basically treat them as second-class citizens is not going to work. It will have people from group A avoid you and your beliefs like the plague. Group A isn't the only one that will avoid you either. Groups B, C, D, etc, will notice how terrible group A is treated and will avoid you and your ideology too. No one sane/with some level of rationality is going to want to join up with people who hate them to begin with. Treating anyone of any group in a negative fashion is going to have a ripple effect.

If you offer nothing of proper value, nothing of a proper alternative, people just aren't interested. Especially if you treat people like crap and attempt to force them into various molds you have. It's not attractive whatsoever, especially if your moral standards aren't applied equally.

This isn't rocket science. People aren't interested in being treated like shit, being blamed for YOUR problems because at the end of the day you are responsible for yourself and your own problems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> I never said anyone was "mad" about my dating preferences. I just suggested that you (or people who hold similar worldly outlooks as you do) likely take some level of issue with the content that young men are being influenced by. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have made the post that you made and Miles wouldn't have Miles'd. If this weren't the case, you wouldn't have so many journalists and online personalities decrying the rise of the redpill/manosphere scenes as the proverbial antichrist.
> 
> *[Side note*: there really is a sizeable undercurrent of people who expect men to basically "man up" and pair up with single mothers. There are tons of stories out there of dudes getting absolutely roasted by randoms for refusing to take up such a one-sided deal. The judgement and double-standards are out there, Fallow. I shouldn't have to spam you with URL links to this stuff.]
> 
> ...



(Ramjet did allege that people here were 'mad' at him and yourself for not dating women.)

You agreed with my criticism of 'manosphere' communities that encourage young men to be angry or bitter, and to blame the problems they face on feminism.
You agreed that this is a waste of people's energies and time.
So I don't think we're opposed here.

Many of the governing tenets for life you lauded  in post 1517 also happen to be things that I do _without being told to_;
I save my money, don't service unsustainable debts, I'm not married and I don't have children out of wedlock.

So I am confused about why you continue to challenge me to provide an 'alternative ideology' to you.

I would just say, I am proof that the crack-pot personalities of the manosphere movement aren't actually providing any greater insights about how to live life than you would get from copying my daily routine.
And of course, as you yourself pointed out, they saddle young men with a lot of unnecessary emotional baggage and nonsense that they could really do without.


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 11, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel you're trying to deliberately rewrite history, given that the upper class women weren't main drivers of suffrage here in the States and were just as likely, if not more so, to back the anti-suffrage movement. It's definitely rewriting history to women didn't want to vote because they could be drafted because:
> 
> 1.) In the countries you mentioned specifically barred women from serving in the military and the right to vote was not dependent on them serving; only the States have Selective Service and that has been predicated on your right to vote, ever. You're required to register with the Selective Service System when you're 18 and certain things are dependent on you registering like the FAFSA, student loans, Pell Grants, job training programs, eligibility for federal employment, and eligibility for naturalization ... but not the right to vote legally.
> 
> ...



Well said. It is good to stop revisionism in its tracks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2022)

Thankyou @Eremurus for saving me from double posting. <3



Yakamaru said:


> Treating group A poorly is not going to attract much if any from group A. Expecting anyone to join from group A when you basically treat them as second-class citizens is not going to work. It will have people from group A avoid you and your beliefs like the plague. Group A isn't the only one that will avoid you either. Groups B, C, D, etc, will notice how terrible group A is treated and will avoid you and your ideology too. No one sane/with some level of rationality is going to want to join up with people who hate them to begin with. Treating anyone of any group in a negative fashion is going to have a ripple effect.
> 
> If you offer nothing of proper value, nothing of a proper alternative, people just aren't interested. Especially if you treat people like crap and attempt to force them into various molds you have. It's not attractive whatsoever, especially if your moral standards aren't applied equally.
> 
> This isn't rocket science. People aren't interested in being treated like shit, being blamed for YOUR problems because at the end of the day you are responsible for yourself and your own problems.



So out of interest, what ideology do you think I have and why do you think I need to propose an ideology to you telling you how to live your life?
Why should I _or anybody else_ need to send videos to you telling you how to socialise or who you should and shouldn't date?

This idea that people have to follow personalities to tell them how they should live their life is addressed in a Monty Python actually:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you look at all major democracies, women sufferage coincides with not needing huge standing armies. Britain never needed more than a strong navy and a few thousand men to defend because they're an island, instituted women's sufferage right after WW1, a war everybody wanted to consider as the last one). The US which didn't at this point, have any border with a rival nor real appetite for conflict, did in 1920. Whereas France, a continental power with multiple potential fronts to defend, historically needed one of the largest armies in Europe; instituted women's sufferage only in 1945 (which was definitely the end to large European conflicts).
> 
> Coincidence? or merely the completely logical fact that if you're empowered to send thousands if not millions of men to their death, you'd also give them a say in government?
> 
> ...



As a British person this account of Women's suffrage in the United Kingdom is full of mistakes. 
A big example is that military service did not guarantee men the right to vote in the UK during this period in history: it was based on 'occupational qualification', which meant that a man who left his occupied residence to join the army could actually lose his right to vote:





						Parliamentary franchise in the United Kingdom 1885–1918 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The suffragette movement in the UK existed for a long time before WW1, and it employed actively militant forms of protest, which actually resulted in famous public scenes of death, like the trampling of Emily Davison by the King's horse in 1913.  

The outbreak of the WW1 meant 3 things
-All political progress towards achieving women's votes would be delayed until the war was over
-Militant protests were called off by the suffragette movement, which softened public opinion 
-Women took on many roles in factories and supporting the war effort, and people thought they were owed something for their service to the nation.

Politicians began granting *some* women the right to vote in 1918, but women were not actually given equal voting rights to men until 1928. 

The idea that these changes were pre-destined by capitalism, while comforting, is not very convincing. The industrial revolution had been in motion for hundreds of years before these events took place, and notable legislation was passed during that period aimed at *preventing* women from voting.


----------



## Punji (Jan 11, 2022)

Tough, dry chicken which has been quite overcooked.

Bleh, has barely any flavour and is unpleasant to eat.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 12, 2022)

In Canada, certain ONLINE government services/websites become unavailable like a store with closing hours. Da fuq.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> In Canada, certain ONLINE government services/websites become unavailable like a store with closing hours. Da fuq.


Computer programs need their sleep too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thankyou @Eremurus for saving me from double posting. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reply wasn't really meant for you. It was a general one towards RAM-chan. A general, non-specific and universal you. This is something that can quite easily apply to everyone.

Lets say someone have a product. This product have a rating/quality ratio of 6/10. Not exactly revolutionary or groundbreaking, but pretty decent and attractive enough a product. What do you need in order to compete with this product?

A product of your own. One that is of equal, or higher, rating/quality. If you don't have a product then you don't have anything to actually offer people. And if you do have a product but it doesn't attract much people then the product itself may not be a good one, and is in thorough need of being analyzed properly.

In essence: Do and be better, especially over those who you claim to have an inferior product. 

Again this is a non-descript and universal you, not you specific.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

When colleagues continue making advances on me after it is already established I'm in a happy, long-term relationship.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> My reply wasn't really meant for you. It was a general one towards RAM-chan. A general, non-specific and universal you. This is something that can quite easily apply to everyone.
> 
> Lets say someone have a product. This product have a rating/quality ratio of 6/10. Not exactly revolutionary or groundbreaking, but pretty decent and attractive enough a product. What do you need in order to compete with this product?
> 
> ...



Alright then.
I will point out that this is a non-sequitur.

John; 'the square root of 9 is 4'
Sally; 'No it isn't'
John; 'I won't believe it isn't 4 until you suggest a _better_ answer'

Sally would be right even if she didn't know the correct answer.
If this needs to be framed in terms of capitalist products, a consumer who points out that a cake contains nuts doesn't have to develop and bring a nut-free version of that product to market _before_ they can convince people with nut allergies to avoid the cake.




TyraWadman said:


> In Canada, certain ONLINE government services/websites become unavailable like a store with closing hours. Da fuq.



You reminded me, this happens with some datasets that NASA curates over the Xmas period.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Alright then.
> I will point out that this is a non-sequitur.
> 
> John; 'the square root of 9 is 4'
> ...


Point is lost on you it seems. I am not talking about an actual product.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Point is lost on you it seems. I am not talking about an actual product.



RAM and yourself were saying that you think criticism of 'red pill' or 'manosphere' ideology can be dismissed, because its critics aren't offering you a 'better alternative'- or at least you do not think they are.

RAM in particular was angry at me because he believed he had tried life advice I, and people 'like me', have given to him, and that it didn't work. 
He contrasted this with manosphere ideology which benefits him because now he avoids having children out of wedlock, or bowing down to America's protestant work culture. 

Putting aside the fact that I have not given RAM any life advice, and am not interested in persuading him to have children or become a protestant, this defence is nonsense. 
An ideology might have very obvious flaws. You don't have to think up a new ideology in order for criticism of those flaws to be correct.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> RAM and yourself were saying that you think criticism of 'red pill' or 'manosphere' ideology can be dismissed, because its critics aren't offering you a 'better alternative'- or at least you do not think they are.
> 
> RAM in particular was angry at me because he believed he had tried life advice I, and people 'like me', have given to him, and that it didn't work.
> He contrasted this with manosphere ideology which benefits him because now he avoids having children out of wedlock, or bowing down to America's protestant work culture.
> ...


I replied to RAM with a metaphor, the same way I did to you. I shouldn't have to explain to you what a metaphor is, I know you are intelligent enough to understand. So why are you trying to talk about an actual product of some kind when the metaphor itself is a universal one that can be applied to pretty much anything?

Again: Alternative. You need a competing if not better alternative if you intend of convincing anyone of anything. If an alternative is superior to yours, what do you do? Pointing out flaws isn't really going to work. People are already aware of said flaws and tend to hammer them out on their own.

And I recommend going back and reading again because I have no idea what you are trying to address. If you're going to waste my time like this I am going to go play games and watch Anime instead. Your choice.


----------



## Umbral Alice (Jan 12, 2022)

People who make hating something their entire personality.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 12, 2022)

I hate it when a movie is so long that I have to watch only part of it one day and the rest another day.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

I hate it when people (Guys Im sorry but it y'all tick me off worse) say I can't do something. I will literally spend as long as it takes to prove you wrong


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Again: Alternative. You need a competing if not better alternative if you intend of convincing anyone of anything. If an alternative is superior to yours, what do you do? Pointing out flaws isn't really going to work. People are already aware of said flaws and tend to hammer them out on their own.
> 
> And I recommend going back and reading again because I have no idea what you are trying to address. If you're going to waste my time like this I am going to go play games and watch Anime instead. Your choice.



Jack is allergic to nuts.
He's about to eat cake that contains walnuts.

'Don't eat that!' shouts Sally. She desperately tries to convince Jack not to eat the cake, but since she doesn't suggest any better _alternative_ foods Jack is forced to eat the cake and dies.

:{

It is Sally's fault _really_ though. She didn't try to convince Jack with an alternative suggestion, and you need an alternative to convince anyone of anything. 
She _should _have baked him a different cake instead of just being a big meanie who points out flaws in other people's cakes.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 13, 2022)

Almost everything smelling and tasting like shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Almost everything smelling and tasting like shit.


Did your recent illness cause this?

I hope it improves soon.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did your recent illness cause this?
> 
> I hope it improves soon.


Yes, most definitely. And thank you. I'm actually really depressed about it.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

I hate MacDonalds ice cream machines XD


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Part of the problem too might be that the red pill and manosphere bullshit tends to put off a lot of women too.


I honestly don't see a downside to this, though. 
Embracing the MGTOW mentality really helps to guarantee that these guys aren't going to reproduce.  They can keep going their own way.  They have deluded themselves into thinking they're a lot more desirable than they are.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 14, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Society (even with as far as we've come) still has traditional expectations/roles that spill through the mask that people just expect, there's no escaping that.
> 
> I like you would rather live and let live, but life is never that simple is it?


It really kind of IS that simple, though.

I'm a woman.  Throughout my childhood, the "expectation" is that I would one day marry and have kids.  I was given toys and dolls along those lines.  As a teenager, I was often asked to baby-sit for neighbors or relatives.  Friends would talk about how many kids they wanted some day, what kind of wedding they wanted to have, what their "dream guy" would be like, what they wanted to name their kids.  

I was "weird" because I wasn't interested, but that's okay.  I'm now in my forties, childfree by choice, in a long-term committed relationship but not legally married, and that's fine.  I don't resent the people I was friends with who chose to marry and have kids, they're living a life that makes them happy.

What gets me is that I see people who act like they have to be part of a "movement."


----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 14, 2022)

geographical distances. How dare they keep things so far away.


----------



## Punji (Jan 14, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I honestly don't see a downside to this, though.
> Embracing the MGTOW mentality really helps to guarantee that these guys aren't going to reproduce. They can keep going their own way. They have deluded themselves into thinking they're a lot more desirable than they are.


Hate be the bearer of bad news, but personal beliefs and ideologies aren't genetically inheritable. And as I understand it, MGTOW isn't about celibacy, it's about refraining from marriage. As I've heard from various commentaries on the subject, they are free to "pump and dump chicks" as they can anyways.

Regardless though, let them just be alone then. No need to antagonize strangers on the Internet for their personal beliefs. This is no exception, it's really quite harmless as far as these things go.

And before the usual suspects come and harass me for it, no I'm not a MGTOW nor do I particularly support them or their ideals, I just don't think we should be encouraging bullying an entire demographic as off-colour as it may be.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> And as I understand it, MGTOW isn't about celibacy, it's about refraining from marriage. As I've heard from various commentaries on the subject, they are free to "pump and dump chicks" as they can anyways.


Getting "pumped and dumped" is probably exactly the reason why most women prefer men who are willing to commit to a marriage. Lots of men around who don't give a shit about their kids. TBH, men with this kind of attitude deserve zero respect or consideration.


----------



## Punji (Jan 14, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Getting "pumped and dumped" is probably exactly the reason why most women prefer men who are willing to commit to a marriage. Lots of men around who don't give a shit about their kids. TBH, men with this kind of attitude deserve zero respect or consideration.


I think people are quick to forget that it takes two to tango. I doubt a lot of ladies go to the club or bar looking for much more than a one-night stand, if that. I've never been one for the clubbing scene but I think it's fairly safe to assume not a lot of guys and gals are looking to find that special someone to settle down with after a night of drinking and dancing.

People looking for more should rely on communication about their wants and needs from a relationship. I don't think these kinds of encounters happen all that much by "accident," but I suppose I wouldn't really know.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> I think people are quick to forget that it takes two to tango. I doubt a lot of ladies go to the club or bar looking for much more than a one-night stand, if that. I've never been one for the clubbing scene but I think it's fairly safe to assume not a lot of guys and gals are looking to find that special someone to settle down with after a night of drinking and dancing.
> 
> People looking for more should rely on communication about their wants and needs from a relationship. I don't think these kinds of encounters happen all that much by "accident," but I suppose I wouldn't really know.


I was talking about reproduction, not casual relationships. Also, deception is a thing. Say, man pretends to be committed forever, but leaves when he's required.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> I think people are quick to forget that it takes two to tango. I doubt a lot of ladies go to the club or bar looking for much more than a one-night stand, if that. I've never been one for the clubbing scene but I think it's fairly safe to assume not a lot of guys and gals are looking to find that special someone to settle down with after a night of drinking and dancing.
> 
> People looking for more should rely on communication about their wants and needs from a relationship. I don't think these kinds of encounters happen all that much by "accident," but I suppose I wouldn't really know.



I used to go clubbing just for the dancing. A certain virus ruined that though. >:{


----------



## Shyy (Jan 15, 2022)

^^^^ yeah...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I hate it when people (Guys Im sorry but it y'all tick me off worse) say I can't do something. I will literally spend as long as it takes to prove you wrong


You can't take good care of yourself, maintain your hygeine and keep up with your assignments/studys.

Incase you haven't noticed, you've fallen into my trap.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 15, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Getting "pumped and dumped" is probably exactly the reason why most women prefer men who are willing to commit to a marriage. Lots of men around who don't give a shit about their kids. TBH, men with this kind of attitude deserve zero respect or consideration.


Yes, and it's not even just about "one night stands" versus "marriage."  There's a whole in-between area, of being in a committed, intimate relationship.  Or, even a FWB situation.  It's possible to enjoy a casual, intimate relationship with another person knowing there is no further committment.

The guys who pretend that they are "going their own way" really have no other way to go.  

No one really WANTS them, so they pretend like they're really punishing the world by refusing to marry.  

Sort of like that annoying kid on the playground; no one wants to play with them so they threaten to take their toys and go home.  No one really misses them when they leave.  In fact, it's sort of a relief to not have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 15, 2022)

I hate testing positive for Covid (Yep guess who did that, thats right, its me)


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 15, 2022)

The delusional thinking continues unabated I see. 

I should probably start brushing up on my mandarin and moving all of my positions into the Chinese markets. English won't be relevant in the next 20 years at this rate lmao.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 15, 2022)

I hate how being born with a pair of tits means I can't be treated as an equal.
If it's not outright simping/treating you like some kind of exotic pet, it's something along the lines of...

Me: Oh hey, have you tried doing this? 
Guy 1: Yea, well... I dunno.

Guy 2: Oh hey, have you tried doing this exact same thing Tyra just told you within 24 hours? 
Guy 1: Wow! It somehow makes more sense hearing it come from another male! Thank you!

Wtf, man... the thought of virtual coochie is so blinding that you can't even take me seriously/treat me with an ounce of respect?
Getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> The delusional thinking continues unabated I see.
> 
> I should probably start brushing up on my mandarin and moving all of my positions into the Chinese markets. English won't be relevant in the next 20 years at this rate lmao.


I see don't where MGTOW's inability to forge meaningful relationships with women is going to lead to fall of the American economy and irrelevance of English, which is the de facto language of business and international exchange.

Like, it's not exactly mature to decide to swear off women completely and or eschew any kind of serious relationship with them ... when you could just improve yourself and make life changes more conducive to maintaining a relationship.

It's also not insane for women to have standards for their partners and relationships just like how men do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2022)

HOW


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 15, 2022)

Can we all agree that getting food stuck in your teeth sucks the most when you aren't at home and the most you can do is use a folded-up paper or your finger and an inconspicuous trip to the bathroom to play as your personal dentist?

I'm looking at you chicken, ramen noodles, broccoli, and especially Mr Pot-roast over there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 15, 2022)

Feeling like I'm in the _worst _ fandom for my romantic preferences, but too invested to leave and into stuff too weird to be accepted by outsiders.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 16, 2022)

Hmm.... honestly.... I can't stand people who think they know it all.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 16, 2022)

The vast majority of people- flat out irrational when comes to trying to engage in a conversation. Amazing how fast they try to turn it either political or, worse, about vaccinated vs not vacinninated. Stop the world, I want off, please.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 16, 2022)

Inflation sucks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Inflation sucks.


Now now, we don't do kinkshaming on here.


----------



## Regret (Jan 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Inflation sucks.


Nah man you got that wrong inflation blows


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Inflation sucks.





Yakamaru said:


> Now now, we don't do kinkshaming on here.


There are apparently inflatable rafts styled like giant $100 bills.

I'm not sure whether I hate them or find them hilarious.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Now now, we don't do kinkshaming on here.


I'll kinkshame the hell out of this trashy economy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 16, 2022)

Life. The worst gift I never asked for...


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)

Getting a blister. 

I never asked for pain with every step as the price to break in new shoes, but pain is what I get.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 16, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Getting a blister.
> 
> I never asked for pain with every step as the price to break in new shoes, but pain is what I get.


Let me make a comment about "breaking In' new shoes. If they don't fit the first time you wear them, they're not a good fit for your feet. This applies to most shoes, except sneakers.

Speaking of sneakers, I bought a new pair of New Balance 608 shoes. Been wearing 10.5, needed 11.0 the last ones, back to 10.5 now and they all fit about the same. Go figure.

And, my favorite cowboy boots; Ariat went to this blunt toe look that seems like somebody was kicking a wall all day long! I like a good old P toe with a cutback cowboy riding heel. Is that too much to ask for? Going to try a different shop this month, just to see what I can find.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

I hate that the upper management at hospital I work at has decided that due to staffing shortages even if a staff member tests positive for covid they still have to come in to work. Just they work on the covid ward.

Only were also being told we have to float to that ward to work as needed if we aren’t infected. So we’re being floated there and having not only the patient area but the nursing station be filled with sick people.

I want to slap the moron that thinks this is okay.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 17, 2022)

MaelstromEyre said:


> What gets me is that I see people who act like they have to be part of a "movement."



Understandable, and yeah the expectation exists on both sides.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Getting a paper cut or stubbing my toe


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2022)

Shyy said:


> The vast majority of people- flat out irrational when comes to trying to engage in a conversation. Amazing how fast they try to turn it either political or, worse, about vaccinated vs not vacinninated. Stop the world, I want off, please.



I would settle for stop the country I want off, but for some reason folk decided that we're better off being trapped inside and only allowed out for tourism.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I would settle for stop the country I want off, but for some reason folk decided that we're better off being trapped inside and only allowed out for tourism.


I hate to have to risk my health just to do grocery shopping. Ordered from my local Kroger for pickup, got about one-half of what I ordered. Drove home, grabbed a second mask and some nitrile gloves, went back to see what I could get that wasn't picked for us the first time. Guess what? Got the rest, everything they said was out of stock. I think I had a lazy picker that didn't want to do their job. BTW, our county is *RED* for covid cases. Yeah. Almost nobody had a mask on in the store besides the staff.

Hint; I park next to the shopping cart corral, or buggy corral if you may, I put on my masks, nitrile gloves, then grab a basket from the corral after I hose down the handle and top rails with Endbac II disinfectant. I wipe the handle with a paper towel after the spritz has sat for a few minutes, then I pitch out the paper towel in one of the store's trash bins. Gloves don't come off until I put the basket away.

I'm so tired of this.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 17, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I hate that the upper management at hospital I work at has decided that due to staffing shortages even if a staff member tests positive for covid they still have to come in to work. Just they work on the covid ward.
> 
> Only were also being told we have to float to that ward to work as needed if we aren’t infected. So we’re being floated there and having not only the patient area but the nursing station be filled with sick people.
> 
> I want to slap the moron that thinks this is okay.


Y'know, I have to ask the dumb question: How up to date are you on your own shots?

You've made clear how the rest of your situation is, I figure I'd ask about the one bit of extra protection (above and beyond standard equipment on the job) you can reasonably do.  Even if it's kind of a berserk button because it became mandatory when it logically should have already been.



Fallowfox said:


> I would settle for stop the country I want off, but for some reason folk decided that we're better off being trapped inside and only allowed out for tourism.


Where I am, a large number of people (including a lot of people Kellan's age and up) are either not caring or merely going through the motions.

I've pretty much accepted that having the shot and booster is pretty much all I can do at this point.  I would quickly run out of cognitive resources if I had to take Kellan's route through everything and I know it, and I don't take well to constant handling of disinfectant due to skin issues, so avoiding people and reducing the number of germy surfaces I touch in the first place tends to be how I approach it.


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2022)

Not to advise foolishness or a nihilistic approach to the situation, but I don't see the point in worrying about it. Staying safe is all that can be done. If Coivd comes, it comes. It might not, so don't do yourself in with stress.

If anyone does get Covid, stress will make the whole thing worse. Just try to stay calm and don't freak out about anything and it'll be okay soon.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know, I have to ask the dumb question: How up to date are you on your own shots?
> 
> You've made clear how the rest of your situation is, I figure I'd ask about the one bit of extra protection (above and beyond standard equipment on the job) you can reasonably do.  Even if it's kind of a berserk button because it became mandatory when it logically should have already been.
> 
> ...


Skin rashes are a thing for me. That is why I glove up before hosing down the handle and rails of a cart. I'm 65 now and I want to see 66, to tell the truth. I'm not through living my retirement so I take precautions. Some people my daughter knows had Covid running through their household but the daughter that's my older daughter's age wanted to go out partying. That didn't happen. She's now in the ICU on a ventilator. Wasn't vaccinated. either. May not make it, last I heard.

The wife and I were in our local Menard's just recently getting ready to check out. Some d00d in front of us, probably around my age, had his mask hanging from his ear. He also had this nasty wet cough, too. We found a different lane to check out in, far from him. In fact, nobody wanted to be behind him. So yeah, our county is still RED as of today. And you're right, the older generation, the Boomers like me, they don't see this as a danger like I do. Even my own brother that's 62 doesn't see it as a hazard.

I'm tired of this $h!t. Covid, either go away or take us all but quit fucking around.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I hate to have to risk my health just to do grocery shopping. Ordered from my local Kroger for pickup, got about one-half of what I ordered. Drove home, grabbed a second mask and some nitrile gloves, went back to see what I could get that wasn't picked for us the first time. Guess what? Got the rest, everything they said was out of stock. I think I had a lazy picker that didn't want to do their job. BTW, our county is *RED* for covid cases. Yeah. Almost nobody had a mask on in the store besides the staff.
> 
> Hint; I park next to the shopping cart corral, or buggy corral if you may, I put on my masks, nitrile gloves, then grab a basket from the corral after I hose down the handle and top rails with Endbac II disinfectant. I wipe the handle with a paper towel after the spritz has sat for a few minutes, then I pitch out the paper towel in one of the store's trash bins. Gloves don't come off until I put the basket away.
> 
> I'm so tired of this.


I feel this and wish this wasn't taking so long to get a handle, but I'm hoping we're able to back to normal eventually, whatever that new normal looks like, since this costing people their lives.

Stay safe and I hope the woman you mentioned pulls through.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know, I have to ask the dumb question: How up to date are you on your own shots?
> 
> You've made clear how the rest of your situation is, I figure I'd ask about the one bit of extra protection (above and beyond standard equipment on the job) you can reasonably do.  Even if it's kind of a berserk button because it became mandatory when it logically should have already been.



I am 3x vaccinated. Got pfizer 1 and 2 plus booster. Plus all the other vaccinations required to work in healthcare.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I hate to have to risk my health just to do grocery shopping. Ordered from my local Kroger for pickup, got about one-half of what I ordered. Drove home, grabbed a second mask and some nitrile gloves, went back to see what I could get that wasn't picked for us the first time. Guess what? Got the rest, everything they said was out of stock. I think I had a lazy picker that didn't want to do their job. BTW, our county is *RED* for covid cases. Yeah. Almost nobody had a mask on in the store besides the staff.
> 
> Hint; I park next to the shopping cart corral, or buggy corral if you may, I put on my masks, nitrile gloves, then grab a basket from the corral after I hose down the handle and top rails with Endbac II disinfectant. I wipe the handle with a paper towel after the spritz has sat for a few minutes, then I pitch out the paper towel in one of the store's trash bins. Gloves don't come off until I put the basket away.
> 
> I'm so tired of this.



The virus situation is okay here at the moment, because most people are triple-immunised and the omicron variant therefore isn't causing as bad health outcomes as previous waves. 
So in that regard we're actually doing pretty well. I hope that everybody's countries start turning the corner and driving this virus away. 
I have wanted to leave for a long time though, for reasons unrelated to the virus.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I've pretty much accepted that having the shot and booster is pretty much all I can do at this point.  I would quickly run out of cognitive resources if I had to take Kellan's route through everything and I know it, and I don't take well to constant handling of disinfectant due to skin issues, so avoiding people and reducing the number of germy surfaces I touch in the first place tends to be how I approach it.



I have taken a similar approach. I wear a mask when I am out running or working out in the park, because I might bump into people. 
Other than that I haven't attended any social events since 2019. 

Like...I have saved money I suppose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

Journal formatting requirements. 

Especially because I've never experienced a journal whose author guidelines are consistent with their submission process.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Racial issues


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2022)

That FAF doesn't automatically compress images


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 22, 2022)

I hate the fact our entire state is full of people that believe fake news from social media over factual information from experts in that field. As a point in question, the entire state of Indiana is in the RED now.

We are so fucked.


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Another quality thread that seems to have disappeared. What grinds your gears?
> I hate how Forum Games and Rants & Raves are missing from rebooted FAF.


I hate when people rub styrofoam together and it makes this painful squeaky sound it really hurts my ears


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2022)

Absolutely disgusting, I hope the people involved in this get eternal diarrhea


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2022)

The consolidation of various markets, especially consumable media. As convenient as it appears, it also makes everything less competitive, less unique, more complex, and just same-ish.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2022)

Furry hate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The consolidation of various markets, especially consumable media. As convenient as it appears, it also makes everything less competitive, less unique, more complex, and just same-ish.


Everything will be Disney!


----------



## Punji (Jan 24, 2022)

When articles and news media and such states "scientists say X/Y/Z" and never elaborate on it.

I get the general public is usually not the most scientifically-oriented but there is a world of difference in the sciences. One doesn't necessarily want a microbiologist to comment on matters of ecology and vice versa, to say nothing of a radiologist commenting on brain chemistry. Exactly who is saying what is critically important to a claim's credibility and it is important to know what qualifications a person has when presenting a claim.

What kind of "scientist" is saying this? A nutritionist? A theoretical physicist? A real physicist? An astronomer? A forensic entomologist? A biochemist? One cannot merely trust the word of some self-proclaimed "scientist." Society should not encourage this non-critical thought process where credibility is not challenged. Who is saying the X/Y/Z in this article matters just as much as the claim does.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 24, 2022)

I've been betrayed
The cereal stabbed me while I was eating my apple + yogurt + cereal mix. 
I will never trust again.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

Getting a tortilla chip stuck between your teeth


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 25, 2022)

It kinda drives me nuts when my desktop keyboard vibrates up and down slightly whenever I'm typing something - due to some sort of small object (a paper clip, headphone jack, etc.) being underneath it.

Said small objects are quickly removed however..... (once I discover this) which alleviates my issues.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

stupid people


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2022)

Myself, often.


----------



## Punji (Jan 26, 2022)

Appeals to emotion in politics, academics, the criminal justice system, and other outlets of media where emotion does not belong.

Do not let feelings overshadow fact in matters of objectivity. Society does not benefit from giving a convicted murder a slap on the wrist because he's affable and handsome.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

Punji said:


> Appeals to emotion in politics, academics, the criminal justice system, and other outlets of media where emotion does not belong.
> 
> Do not let feelings overshadow fact in matters of objectivity. Society does not benefit from giving a convicted murder a slap on the wrist because he's affable and handsome.



Pisses me off whenever I hear stuff like that in the news.
"He just killed our neighbor! Next time it could be one of us!"
_"Yea but is he hot tho???" _


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2022)

People who go around trying to moral police in hobby spaces.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 26, 2022)

That it is 2022 and not only are people trying to return FAF to its 2016-2018 environment that lead to the creation of the Politics subforum, but the push is chiefly by the same users who wanted the Politics forum shut down (because of the standards enforced on both subforum and rest-of-forum by the creation of said subforum).


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 26, 2022)

Attaman said:


> That it is 2022 and not only are people trying to return FAF to its 2016-2018 environment that lead to the creation of the Politics subforum, but the push is chiefly by the same users who wanted the Politics forum shut down (because of the standards enforced on both subforum and rest-of-forum by the creation of said subforum).



Tell me, are these people in the room with us right now?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 26, 2022)

People doing the redneck "yee-yee" "rebel yell". The actual Rebel Yell sounded more like a Native American war cry.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Vandalism, Racism, and cops who don't do s*** when you report something


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

When the keyboard you ordered advertises that it comes with a stand...
only to receive a cheap, metal stand that holds your sheet music and NOT the heavy keyboard...


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 26, 2022)

The British and most aspects of internet/fandom culture


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Pisses me off whenever I hear stuff like that in the news.
> "He just killed our neighbor! Next time it could be one of us!"
> _"Yea but is he hot tho???" _



...What news channel are you watching tyra?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> ...What news channel are you watching tyra?


The ones I've heard of are a few years old now so I really couldn't remember XD
But it was definitely trending enough to probably be on a lot of other platforms.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 26, 2022)

I hate random, stupid arguments for no reason on the internet. I’m talking about really random ones, that complete strangers conjure from seemingly nothing.

Like, hello?! I don’t know who you are or what you’re talking about?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I hate random, stupid arguments for no reason on the internet. I’m talking about really random ones, that complete strangers conjure from seemingly nothing.
> 
> Like, hello?! I don’t know who you are or what you’re talking about?


like the one about eating dogs in predators and prey? I agree


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

Only eat cute dogs.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> like the one about eating dogs in predators and prey? I agree


I actually had no idea that was a thing going on, now I’m curious, lol.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Only eat cute dogs.


*SCREAMS EXTERNALLY* I SWEAR EVERYONE IS TRYING TO PISS ME OFF TODAY!!! *MORE SCREAMING* PLEASE KEEP IT TO YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO EAT DOGS!!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

Anything (so, by extension, dogs) are food for hyenas.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Anything (so, by extension, dogs) are food for hyenas.


Im gonna dip, I can't take this today


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> *Anything* (so, by extension, dogs) are food for hyenas.



Poo.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Poo.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Anything (so, by extension, dogs) are food for hyenas.


OwO


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

stupid questions...

someone just asked me since I cant see blue if purple looks like red


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Poo.


Yes, you'd suggest this, wouldn't you.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

water emoji...Blue looks white so I can't tell which one of them you guys are trying to say XD


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Bullies...today was THE day to turn in a research paper...mine got ripped up this morning


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 27, 2022)

;_;


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 27, 2022)

I hate my sensitiveness, spirit-wise.

It's a two-edged blade, it helps me predict someone's person and/or detect the incoming situations(or even foresee, if in harmony with intelligence), but it also tends to soak me into exaggerated concerns and fears often--because my senses were, and are, highly(terribly) accurate.

The latter is the part I hate. I often wish I was dull and dumb.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 27, 2022)

Things that I hate are bullies, trolls spammers
people who are mean to animals 
peas and beans bleurgh 
and getting headaches


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2022)

I put some salmon in the oven and rice+veggies in the rice cooker (it steams them perfectly from frozen so if you were wondering about it, do it, it works).

They would be done at the same time...
If I remembered to set it on Cook. T_T


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 30, 2022)

When I'm nervous, I don't hit the table, but the keyboard. I can't do anything about it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 30, 2022)

The fact that I can't volunteer to help people unless I'm the same religion.


----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2022)

Dry eyes. The air here is very dry at the best of times and in these cold winters it becomes crisp. Great for breathing, bad for waking up in.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 30, 2022)

True unpopular opinion time: I dont like most modern anime. Stuff like AOT, My Hero, and Demon Slayer just seem too manufactured for my tastes. I much prefer older anime from before it became mainstream in America. I'm more into stuff like Mobile Suit Gundam, Ghost in the Shell, and Akira.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 30, 2022)

Pop up overlay ads on my phone that even sending them away doesnt stop it from preventing you from using the page


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2022)

Punji said:


> Dry eyes. The air here is very dry at the best of times and in these cold winters it becomes crisp. Great for breathing, bad for waking up in.


Ski goggles/ blinkers ?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2022)

People who want to sell me shit.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 31, 2022)

Phone scammers.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 31, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> Phone scammers.


Phone scammers who cry at failing at a phone scam.

May someone else be so lucky.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow CNN is a mess! I can't believe there are still people unfortunate enough to watch it


----------



## ben909 (Feb 3, 2022)

is that new though?


----------



## Rimna (Feb 3, 2022)

I hate my manager with every fiber of my being. This is the sort of resentment that manifests on a physical level. I wish and I hope and I pray that this horrible bitch goes away.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2022)

"As an X, your disagreement with me makes you every kind of -ist and -phobe"


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 4, 2022)

When people RP in public spaces and expect other people to just be on board with it all.
People that treat life in general, like it's some kind of TV drama. (everything is super intense and the make youtuber-like reaction faces to everything)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

How easy bones are to break


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

Anime is a creative blight that ruins everything.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Anime is a creative blight that ruins everything.


I don't care if he was the hunkiest human on earth, the voice is an automatic *no*.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't care if he was the hunkiest human on earth, the voice is an automatic *no*.


That would at least be like...funny. But he probably just has the same sterile weeb VA you can expect from trash like this.
And before anyone assumes or asks, yes that is 100% real and officially licensed.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 4, 2022)

anime Iago be looking like Marik


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2022)

Slipping in slush in a parking lot and landing flat on my back on the pavement isn't a good time.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 4, 2022)

People talking to you while you are deep in concentration is quite aggrivating.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 5, 2022)

When a coworker is trying to describe you and comes up with "big spankable ass" as a defining characteristic...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> When a coworker is trying to describe you and comes up with "big spankable ass" as a defining characteristic...


I dare you to change your username to that.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 8, 2022)

I hate when people don’t communicate. I’m not a mind reader, sorry to disappoint ya. It’d be amazing if I could, but I can’t.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 8, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I dare you to change your username to that.


I hate I am actually contemplating it now.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 9, 2022)

I hate how flimsy the computer mice got in the last decade or so. Seems like all of them will develop the doubleclick issue within a year or two at most, no matter the price bracket. I'm old enough to remember the late 90s mice, and this didn't seem to be a problem back then. First time I encountered this was around 2015 with a Logitech gaming mouse, of all things - and it seems to be only going downhill from there. Crappy Chinese Omron switches reign supreme everywhere, additionally said to be undervolted in Logitech products which leads to such problems developing sooner. I'm resigned to the fact that when one has a favorite pointing device, one has to service it oneself - but now, my beloved MX Ergo trackball starts having doubleclick problems _again_, precisely at a time when I have no means to solder stuff.

Generally, planned obsolescence makes me wanna go and break necks and crack skulls.


----------



## Regret (Feb 9, 2022)

Academia.  At least now I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and my soon to be imminent freedom from this cult.


----------



## IHaveTooManyTitles (Feb 9, 2022)

The fact that half of my fourm group (at school) are fucking homophobic


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 10, 2022)

Its frustrating that Itaku and Twitter are the only half decent options for posting and Twitter isnt even good. Itaku is good but it's dead. Everything else is worse than those two places.

Buzzly sucks. All the furry sites suck. Pixiv sucks. ArtStation is only for professionals. DA is aids. Tumblr is dead and doesn't want my ilk there anymore. Pillowfort sucks. SheezyArt got shut down in like 3 months because IT sucked.

Online arting is straight clown world, bro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Its frustrating that Itaku and Twitter are the only half decent options for posting and Twitter isnt even good. Itaku is good but it's dead. Everything else is worse than those two places.
> 
> Buzzly sucks. All the furry sites suck. Pixiv sucks. ArtStation is only for professionals. DA is aids. Tumblr is dead and doesn't want my ilk there anymore. Pillowfort sucks. SheezyArt got shut down in like 3 months because IT sucked.
> 
> Online arting is straight clown world, bro.



I feel like the thing the internet is best at is actually the _original purpose_ it was designed for; sharing academic manuscripts and data. 
The systems I use for this usually work seamlessly and, if anything, people do not take enough advantage of them (e.g. academic journals that charge extra for publication of colour figures, even though there is no extra cost to doing this online). 

By contrast, the way social media, art-hosting websites, online shopping or estate agents work is often super inefficient and painful for the user to actually get anything meaningful out of.


----------



## Punji (Feb 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like the thing the internet is best at is actually the _original purpose_ it was designed for; sharing academic manuscripts and data.
> The systems I use for this usually work seamlessly and, if anything, people do not take enough advantage of them (e.g. academic journals that charge extra for publication of colour figures, even though there is no extra cost to doing this online).
> 
> By contrast, the way social media, art-hosting websites, online shopping or estate agents work is often super inefficient and painful for the user to actually get anything meaningful out of.


I was about to agree until I got flashbacks of all the "access full article for $69.99" buttons and things of such ilk.

But yes. For the most part I agree, though certainly nothing is perfect.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 10, 2022)

Only *one* person needs to pay $70 for the article, and then take screens or save to a file to share with the rest of us.

No different than buying a book at a store and sharing it with your friends after you gave it a read.


----------



## Punji (Feb 10, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Only *one* person needs to pay $70 for the article, and then take screens or save to a file to share with the rest of us.
> 
> No different than buying a book at a store and sharing it with your friends after you gave it a read.


That can work for small groups or things of the like, but it's a bit difficult for things like sharing them with people on other websites, and even then someone still has to pay for the information.

The biggest problem though in my opinion, is the unethical nature of both paywalling academic information and citing a source locked behind a paywall, knowing the vast majority of people will not have ready access to verify the claims being made. It would be a lot better for everyone short of the publisher to make every article accessible by default, in my opinion.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 10, 2022)

Punji said:


> That can work for small groups or things of the like, but it's a bit difficult for things like sharing them with people on other websites, and even then someone still has to pay for the information.
> 
> The biggest problem though in my opinion, is the unethical nature of both paywalling academic information and citing a source locked behind a paywall, knowing the vast majority of people will not have ready access to verify the claims being made. It would be a lot better for everyone short of the publisher to make every article accessible by default, in my opinion.


Absolutely. I definitely have an issue with this when I was in universities, considering the heavy amount of money I already would pay for classes, parking, housing, etc.

I also think it's snobbish to cite sources behind a paywall in most scenarios.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 10, 2022)

I hate that dentist work is so ridiculously expensive and that the country where I live consider it a "cosmetic" procedure, so basic health insurance doesn't cover it in any way. In fact most health insurance doesn't since it's "cosmetic".  Yeah, half of your jaw rotting and falling apart is only for looks - no health issues there whatsoever.

Fuck off.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hate that dentist work is so ridiculously expensive and that the country where I live consider it a "cosmetic" procedure, so basic health insurance doesn't cover it in any way. In fact most health insurance doesn't since it's "cosmetic".  Yeah, half of your jaw rotting and falling apart is only for looks - no health issues there whatsoever.
> 
> Fuck off.


Oh, I know that all too well... Add to this the anesthesia/analgesics being not simply something you need to pay extra for, but often outright unavailable. I have so utterly horrible experiences with the publicly-funded dentistry, that shelling out for a private dental care remained the only option I could accept - I wouldn't let those butchers touch me again.



Fallowfox said:


> By contrast, the way social media, art-hosting websites, online shopping or estate agents work is often super inefficient and painful for the user to actually get anything meaningful out of.


I'd like to add to the list the public administration & e-services in my country. I've had to do with this mess as a local system administrator, and what can I say without saying too much... It's a goddamn theater of absurd, now in software form.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't know what's with police at the moment where I live, if it's the fines they distributed to people going out without a medical burqa on or enjoying a drink without their monthly fix of big pharma goodies, but they look more and more gangsta, they have these big flashy SUVs with multiple unnecessary stickers, one day they'll have fake pink fur covered steering wheels and blast obnoxious music really loud


----------



## Punji (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't know what's with police at the moment where I live, if it's the fines they distributed to people going out without a medical burqa on or enjoying a drink without their monthly fix of big pharma goodies, but they look more and more gangsta, they have these big flashy SUVs with multiple unnecessary stickers, one day they'll have fake pink fur covered steering wheels and blast obnoxious music really loud


Now I'm imagining two super-serious officers with stern faces and black sunglasses riding in a souped up SUV fixed with cheetah print vinyl seats, fuzzy pink steering wheel cover, and oversized fuzzy dice rolling down the block with the windows down holding fancy coffees and blaring the radio on a pop station.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Only *one* person needs to pay $70 for the article, and then take screens or save to a file to share with the rest of us.
> 
> No different than buying a book at a store and sharing it with your friends after you gave it a read.



Legally you're allowed to do this if you share no more than 5% of the content.
If you downloaded journal articles online and distributed them to students you were charging for an education without a license then that could go pretty badly!

;D



Nexus Cabler said:


> Absolutely. I definitely have an issue with this when I was in universities, considering the heavy amount of money I already would pay for classes, parking, housing, etc.
> 
> I also think it's snobbish to cite sources behind a paywall in most scenarios.



It is tricky, because sometimes the best research is not 'open access'.
Making research open access can cost money for the original author and is not necessarily always covered by funding from research grant bodies.
Some of the research I have published _is _open access, and some of it is not- because I would have had to pay thousands of dollars to the journal.

Normally how I resolve that is, if a researcher at another institution wants to read my research but does not possess a journal subscription, I am allowed to send them an 'accepted' version of the manuscript, which is scientifically identical but which is not type-set and formatted in the journal style.




Punji said:


> That can work for small groups or things of the like, but it's a bit difficult for things like sharing them with people on other websites, and even then someone still has to pay for the information.
> 
> The biggest problem though in my opinion, is the unethical nature of both paywalling academic information and citing a source locked behind a paywall, knowing the vast majority of people will not have ready access to verify the claims being made. *It would be a lot better for everyone short of the publisher to make every article accessible by default, in my opinion.*



There is a trend towards doing this; it's called the 'transformative publication' agreement and several journals are in the process of transitioning to this publication model. 
This model seeks the funds for open-access publication directly from the host institution or grant allocator.
It is not currently perfect though (especially for authors who can get sent the invoices if the grant allocator runs out of money). 

In the mean time, if you find an article behind a pay-wall, copy and paste the name into Google Scholar, and then when the result turns up it should say '8 versions available' or '14 versions available' next to the publication entry. 

Some of these entries might be the accepted manuscript, stored in a non-formatted and accessible institutional repository instead of a journal.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 11, 2022)

I dont like the words "based", "chad", or "sus". I think that last year I was around too many alt-right people who constantly used those words in real life and it has ruined my perception of those words.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2022)

When third parties post their ads for other businesses but don't post the information accurately.
They make it very difficult to find the original source for the ad too. 
I wouldn't have applied for something that required me to be bilingual because I obviously can't provide it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 11, 2022)

People who excessively brag about things, often repeatedly, almost sounding like they're at the point of confrontation and preconception about things the other people they're seeking approval from don't have, or haven't done.


----------



## SaucySnow (Feb 11, 2022)

Frozen or canned peas


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont like the words "based", "chad", or "sus". I think that last year I was around too many alt-right people who constantly used those words in real life and it has ruined my perception of those words.



I am not even sure what sus means.

I know of _suss_, but not sus.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not even sure what sus means.
> 
> I know of _suss_, but not sus.


It's based off the online game 'Among Us'

Sus is short for suspicious, which is used a lot in the game.


----------



## Regret (Feb 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not even sure what sus means.
> 
> I know of _suss_, but not sus.


Short for suspect/suspicious depending upon context.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2022)

Regret said:


> Short for suspect/suspicious depending upon context.



Oooh. _Suspishy_


----------



## Regret (Feb 12, 2022)

Writers block.  I started off so strong this morning getting about halfway finished and now I don't even know how to start the next page.


----------



## Punji (Feb 13, 2022)

Music videos that start with a minute-long opening scene instead of starting with the music.

I get it if one is to watch it on its own, but if I'm playing a music playlist on YouTube I don't want a minute of talking.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 13, 2022)

Edgy anti furs are aggravating.
Here is a prime example:








						r/Furryhatezone
					

r/Furryhatezone: welcome to the #1 largest actively moderated anti furry subreddit that is not completely overrun with furries! we are ignoring …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Music videos that start with a minute-long opening scene instead of starting with the music.
> 
> I get it if one is to watch it on its own, but if I'm playing a music playlist on YouTube I don't want a minute of talking.


Solution: Spotify.


----------



## Punji (Feb 13, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Solution: Spotify.


Problem: Advertising


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2022)

AAA game companies that can't make games for shit anymore. Come on, you're a billion Dollar company and have decades of experience(or should have), consumer data information as well as everything from surveys to simply looking at what people like. You can rub two braincells together, look at Steam for example and what actually works in terms of gameplay, design, story, etc.

It's pathetic to watch AAA game companies having gone completely down the drain thinking they can sell people worthless eye candy.

Hell, even Battlefield V have better reviews and user/gamer review rates than Battlefield 2042 and is one of the reasons I will not simply buy and consume product. My time, attention, money and patience are not infinite and come in very limited supply. Make good games or I will not buy your product.


----------



## Regret (Feb 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Edgy anti furs are aggravating.
> Here is a prime example:
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore them as they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 15, 2022)

I hate USB Flash Sticks... 3.X my ass, that shit writes with less than 10 MB/s and USB 3.x is supposed to write starting at least 20 mb/s. 
I only have this problem specifically with flash drives. External hard drives/ssds work just fine, they write at 90~ mb/s without any issues. But those dumbass thumb drivers or whatever the shit they're called - they write at 9 or less. I've tried 3 different ones for now - two by Kingston and one by Philips. They are all equally shit.

And yes, I have formatted them for NFTS and I have tried the "better performance" policy from device management. And yes, I have tried my other USB 3.0 ports. They write at speeds of USB 2.0. This means they are either lying about 3.0, or they are hot garbage, or my laptop sucks. But then, it writes properly for external HDDs/SSDs, so this makes no sense.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 15, 2022)

are you just getting crappy flash drives?


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 15, 2022)

Hate those dumbass Bloody Roar games. They're the WORST!
Why can't I just get a game where I can play as a thick muscular, rabbit woman like this all the time? 





If it's not neko garbage, it's transformation. If it's neither, the design is too literal or a weak body type. Makes me so mad I could *SPIT*!
I want her to choke me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> are you just getting crappy flash drives?


I know the Micro Center USB drives have the problem described, having spent two consecutive days of computing time reassigning and reformatting a batch of drives to backup about half a terabyte of data between them all.

Then again, reading their description it looks like those are supposed to read at 70 and write at 5 - when I was getting about 12 when writing to the USB.

Can't say much for Kingston or Philips though.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont like the words "based", "chad", or "sus". I think that last year I was around too many alt-right people who constantly used those words in real life and it has ruined my perception of those words.


... real life? I'm sorry you were cursed with hearing those phrases outside the internet.

Sus is pretty innocent I think, became popular with among us memes and just become a sorta a joke word whenever something suspicious occurs, haven't seen it specifically adopted by alt-right.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 15, 2022)

Xbox quality control is fucking garbage.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 15, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> ... real life? I'm sorry you were cursed with hearing those phrases outside the internet.
> 
> Sus is pretty innocent I think, became popular with among us memes and just become a sorta a joke word whenever something suspicious occurs, haven't seen it specifically adopted by alt-right.


What made it worse was that they were all college students too. I felt like I was surrounded by edgy middle schoolers.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 16, 2022)

HOW IS THIS USB 3.0?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

THIS ISN'T EVEN USB 2.0 SPEEDS - THIS IS USB SHIT.SHIT SPEEDS OH MY GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDKFHLSJGHSFUGOHS8F7GHSFUIGHSFUGHSFU8GHSF78OGSF8OUGHSFUIGHSFUIGHOSFUIGHSFUIGHOSFUIGHOSFUIGHSFUIGHOSFUGHOSF


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hate USB Flash Sticks... 3.X my ass, that shit writes with less than 10 MB/s and USB 3.x is supposed to write starting at least 20 mb/s.
> I only have this problem specifically with flash drives. External hard drives/ssds work just fine, they write at 90~ mb/s without any issues. But those dumbass thumb drivers or whatever the shit they're called - they write at 9 or less. I've tried 3 different ones for now - two by Kingston and one by Philips. They are all equally shit.
> 
> And yes, I have formatted them for NFTS and I have tried the "better performance" policy from device management. And yes, I have tried my other USB 3.0 ports. They write at speeds of USB 2.0. This means they are either lying about 3.0, or they are hot garbage, or my laptop sucks. But then, it writes properly for external HDDs/SSDs, so this makes no sense.


Yeah, they are like that. I just checked, and a Kingston from 2021 on USB-C averages around 9 MB/s. The funny part: I also checked a 128 *MB* Kingston which is around two decades old. The speed? 7 MB/s. Hardly any difference.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 16, 2022)

Weebs should be put in camps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493855025374056460


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Weebs should be put in camps.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493855025374056460



Mental illness at its finest.


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

This, bar-none. I have had many instances where I am clearly putting it in with the tab facing the correct way, yet it does not go in. I have memorized the orientation of the USB ports of the back of my motherboard, and I adjust the plug before I attempt to put it in, but every time, I must *look at it* for it to go in... :\


----------



## Rimna (Feb 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Weebs should be put in camps.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493855025374056460



Jesus fucking Christ. That's horrible.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 17, 2022)

Green_Brick said:


> View attachment 127690
> 
> This, bar-none. I have had many instances where I am clearly putting it in with the tab facing the correct way, yet it does not go in. I have memorized the orientation of the USB ports of the back of my motherboard, and I adjust the plug before I attempt to put it in, but every time, I must *look at it* for it to go in... :\


the case for usb c


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 17, 2022)

Living in an apartment where everyone is using the same ISP, occupying every of the available channels on all bandwidths, and you can't change the ISP because the apartment doesn't allow it.


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the case for usb c



I'd agree with that, if only the port wasn't so fragile and my fingers weren't so massive... :\
As great as USB Type C is, it should have been made more tougher in design, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 17, 2022)

The comments section on youtube for the new Amazon Lord of the Rings tv series is infuriating.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The comments section on youtube for the new Amazon Lord of the Rings tv series is infuriating.



On this subject, I noticed a major online streaming service had bought the rights to show lord of the rings, but didn't bother to subtitle any of the foreign languages in it. 

So every time elves or orcs were on screen had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The comments section on youtube for the new Amazon Lord of the Rings tv series is infuriating.


Personally I find it hilarious, tho that's just my take on it. 

The like to dislike ratio speaks volumes tho.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject, I noticed a major online streaming service had bought the rights to show lord of the rings, but didn't bother to subtitle any of the foreign languages in it.
> 
> So every time elves or orcs were on screen had no idea what was going on.


Ive noticed that for multiple streaming services actually. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive noticed that for multiple streaming services actually. I wonder what the deal is?



I am guessing that when streaming giants buy the right to broadcast a movie they don't automatically procure the original script or subtitles. 

Their sub-titling must be done by overworked humans (I noticed Bilbo in the Hobbit being referred to as 'Frodo' in subtitles a couple of times), who are selected because they speak English.
When the Elvish scenes come up they must simply end-up giving up.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am guessing that when streaming giants buy the right to broadcast a movie they don't automatically procure the original script or subtitles.
> 
> Their sub-titling must be done by overworked humans (I noticed Bilbo in the Hobbit being referred to as 'Frodo' in subtitles a couple of times), who are selected because they speak English.
> When the Elvish scenes come up they must simply end-up giving up.


I went to watch Shang Chi on Disney plus and it was a nightmare getting the subtitles to work. I also had the same issue for X Men First Class.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I went to watch Shang Chi on Disney plus and it was a nightmare getting the subtitles to work. I also had the same issue for X Men First Class.



I wonder what their business model is for getting subtitles sourced or made.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder what their business model is for getting subtitles sourced or made.


I mean is it really that hard to get subtitles done? These are multi billion dollar companies and they all cant figure out how to implement subtitles correctly?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I mean is it really that hard to get subtitles done? These are multi billion dollar companies and they all cant figure out how to implement subtitles correctly?


I suppose it depends on how large the catalogue of work they need to subtitle is, and whether there are complex language requirements. 

If Netflix uploads 10 or 20 new major products each day, then that should be easy for them to pay enough people to sub-title the work. 

Disney uploaded their entire historic back-catalogue of content. Some of this should already be subtitled, but if some of it were not then trying to provide subtitles for it could be a large task.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 21, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hate my manager with every fiber of my being. This is the sort of resentment that manifests on a physical level. I wish and I hope and I pray that this horrible bitch goes away.



Update: I hate her even more. The day either of us leave this company would be a day of joy and happiness. I don't want to interact with this bitch in any capacity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The comments section on youtube for the new Amazon Lord of the Rings tv series is infuriating.



I think I came across the same video. A bunch of spam in Russian and Polish?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A bunch of spam in Russian and Polish?


Thats the same video. Whats funny is that it isnt actually a real Tolkien quote.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 21, 2022)

Birds.
Not all of them but so many of them are fucking disgusting.

Just learned about one species that are probably the single ugliest creatures I've seen. At least as babies. They have these *DISGUSTING* looking, tryptophobic markings in their mouths. And when they gape their beaks open, they look headless. Like some some kind of even more satanic bobbit worm.

I've seen less nasty looking shit from insects.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Birds.
> Not all of them but so many of them are fucking disgusting.
> 
> Just learned about one species that are probably the single ugliest creatures I've seen. At least as babies. They have these *DISGUSTING* looking, tryptophobic markings in their mouths. And when they gape their beaks open, they look headless. Like some some kind of even more satanic bobbit worm.
> ...




Which species?

One of the things I find _confusing _about birds is that recent research has shown their beak shape is usually unrelated to or only very loosely related to their diet.
Darwin's finches are the poster-child for evolutionary adaptation, but most birds' beaks haven't evolved in that way.

Maybe it's just because a peak _per se_ is a wonderful thing, and it is usually good enough for most jobs.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)

I hate it when people take sports events too seriously.

Your team losing isn't an excuse knock something over or start cursing like a sailor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Which species?
> 
> One of the things I find _confusing _about birds is that recent research has shown their beak shape is usually unrelated to or only very loosely related to their diet.
> Darwin's finches are the poster-child for evolutionary adaptation, but most birds' beaks haven't evolved in that way.
> ...


I can't remember what the name was and I'm absolutely not fucking looking it up. Check Casual Geographic's channel. One of his more recent videos.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I can't remember what the name was and I'm absolutely not fucking looking it up. Check Casual Geographic's channel. One of his more recent videos.



I think I can share a bird that will make up for that gross one.






This is a 'nicobar' pigeon.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Feb 22, 2022)

People who can't handle getting questioned or told there wrong. Got banned from Audio science review again for pointing out Subband codecs like MP2 & Musepack at 175kbps outperform AAC/Vorbis/MP3/Opus all transform based. MPC is the only audio codec that allows me to enjoy harsh electronic on my phone with 128GB card, It also why DAB radio in the UK still uses MP2 since it also has the same robustness.

No idea why Musepack never got any mainstream popularity?.


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm not very fond of hypocrites, and people who try to shove their views down your throat and try to impose their will on you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a disdain for people who try to get in the heads of others to make them become my adversaries, especially those I was on good terms with. People can't just leave it at not liking me, they have to be a piece of shit and ruin my friendship with others.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 23, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate it when people take sports events too seriously.
> 
> Your team losing isn't an excuse knock something over or start cursing like a sailor.







__





						Football War - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



This further proves your point.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 26, 2022)

When I'm genuinely nice to someone, and that gives the other person the opportunity to be like "I'm going to take advantage of this guy, and/or fuck him over", especially when I'm at my weakest point.

Also, there is more objective evil in the world than there is good. The people who are worried about an invasion and/or mass casualty caused by aliens or some force outside of this planet are fucking delusional, when human beings just across the pond are perfectly capable of doing just that, as demonstrated for millennia.


Humanity is a fucking downgrade.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 2, 2022)

My Internet. I work online


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2022)

When you have to repeatedly do the same piece of work to iteratively improve it. Just get tired of re-reading it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

The Star Wars fandom. I am a major Star Wars fan but the fandom lately has been nothing but a bunch of people complaining about everything new that comes out. I want to enjoy Star Wars without fandom drama ruining it or in meme form:


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2022)

@Baron Tredegar I feel like there are loads of fandoms constructed around the idea that the thing they are a fan of is now the thing they hate most. 

It's a bit like fans of musicians who believe their music was better back in the old days.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Baron Tredegar I feel like there are loads of fandoms constructed around the idea that the thing they are a fan of is now the thing they hate most.
> 
> It's a bit like fans of musicians who believe their music was better back in the old days.


It certainly does seem to be like that in most fandoms. Ive even seen it here in the Furry fandom. I would say the Bionicle fandom might be the best about it but I still see those sentiments there from time to time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It certainly does seem to be like that in most fandoms. Ive even seen it here in the Furry fandom. I would say the Bionicle fandom might be the best about it but I still see those sentiments there from time to time.



Bonkles.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Bonkles.


On thing Bonkles and furries have in common: Roodaka.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 7, 2022)

Destroy all Yugioh Prank Kids players


----------



## Punji (Mar 8, 2022)

Discord.

It's such a broken piece of shit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2022)

My rant of the day is I hate it when companies update their cab apps to show where they currently are, and none of them are actually working. I'm trying to book the available cab and they're just sitting there. They probably forgot to 'sign out' or something when they went home. 

A while back I ordered food online and the a-hole went to pick it up, and then went to Dairy Queen without me.


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2022)

Maybe hate is too strong a word, but referring to free societies as "The West" rubs me the wrong way. As in East vs. West. It would be more descriptive to say "Free Countries" vs. "Totalitarian Countries". While also leaving room for others, like Islamic theocracies. It's possible to be from the East, have Eastern cultural practices in contrast with Western culture, yet still be free. Governed by representatives chosen by the people, rather than by some kind of dictator. While Thomas Hobbes and others may have lived in Western countries, their ideas shouldn't be defined by geography. And it's not like there's a rule compelling free people to eat hamburgers or wear cowboy hats. You're free to retain your personal preferences and cultural identity.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 10, 2022)

Filter said:


> Maybe hate is too strong a word, but referring to free societies as "The West" rubs me the wrong way. As in East vs. West. It would be more descriptive to say "Free Countries" vs. "Totalitarian Countries". While also leaving room for others, like Islamic theocracies. It's possible to be from the East, have Eastern cultural practices in contrast with Western culture, yet still be free. Governed by representatives chosen by the people, rather than by some kind of dictator. While Thomas Hobbes and others may have lived in Western countries, their ideas shouldn't be defined by geography. And it's not like there's a rule compelling free people to eat hamburgers or wear cowboy hats. You're free to retain your personal preferences and cultural identity.


I agree. I was raised in the IFB church and had an IFB homeschool curriculum growing up. I had to hear how "great" "western civilization" was and how "the west" was responsible for all the great inventions and discoveries. I had to hear a bunch of racist stuff about how "the west" had to bring civilization (christianity) to the "primitive" peoples and that if a nation wasnt a western style Christian democracy it was an evil nation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I agree. I was raised in the IFB church and had an IFB homeschool curriculum growing up. I had to hear how "great" "western civilization" was and how "the west" was responsible for all the great inventions and discoveries. I had to hear a bunch of racist stuff about how "the west" had to bring civilization (christianity) to the "primitive" peoples and that if a nation wasnt a western style Christian democracy it was an evil nation.


I had to look this denomination up, because I had never heard of them- and wow they sound like something else. 

I find it depressing how frequent inhumanity to others is the real core teaching of religious groups- but I suppose this is a problem for all groups of people and it appears in religious organisations so frequently because it is a deep and terrible part of the human condition. .-.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had to look this denomination up, because I had never heard of them- and wow they sound like something else.
> 
> I find it depressing how frequent inhumanity to others is the real core teaching of religious groups- but I suppose this is a problem for all groups of people and it appears in religious organisations so frequently because it is a deep and terrible part of the human condition. .-.


Yeah my parents never really went to church while I was growing up so I never really put much thought into how bad the IFB teaching was until I went to one of their colleges last year. It was truly an eye opener and I experienced and was constantly surrounded by such pure hatred I thought I was going insane. If I wasnt a white guy from rural Georgia it probably would have been a lot worse. After escaping that place my heart truly aches for the students there, they were some of the most sheltered and brainwashed people I have ever encountered, and would just parrot whatever their parents or pastors told them without question. I truly hope that at least some of them get out of there and leave that place.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2022)

Bagged joint compound. Dust all over the fucking place.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 14, 2022)

I completely despise the fact every stinking program has to include its own flavor of anti-virus to the mix. I like to run one and only one on my computer. Case in point, when my PDF cfreator program updated, it added an antivirus program. Now nothing in my Micro$oft $tore works. I did like the weather app, too. Looks like the only way around this is to wipe/rebuild my SSD and find *ANOTHER*! PDF creator program. Will probably have to go back to using Adobe Acrobat, that I have learned to hate dearly. Effing yearly subscription service that always ends at least a month early. Nice money maker, if you ask me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 14, 2022)

Snoring.  It's a love/hate thing.  My wife and girl do it all the time and loudly, which i really hate.
Then they have this cute sound that is like a cross between a meow/snore/fart with a weird whistle which is funny as all get out.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

I hate it when you first meet someone, and they repeatedly, adamantly preach that they will never talk about people behind their backs, yet after being friends with them for a bit you find out that they've been talking about you behind your back.


----------



## Vishunei (Mar 15, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder if I hate something, or if I just incredibly dislike it. You've all heard the quotes and whatnot regarding hatred: it'll eat at you, it takes too much energy, and so on. Ultimately, I think it just depends on what it is, and it's association to the individual, etc. 

Frankly, since this is a forum, I'll say it; I really don't like baby talk/furry talk that is widespread. I have reasons obviously, and it deserves a separate dive of its own. I find it immature, "cute-seeking", and redundant as hell. I've become very jaded to it, now being more so quietly irked. I feel it starts to instill bad habits from repetition, and makes me "worry" for some. But you didn't come here for a cynical cat's take on the world, so I'll cease there.

Another behavior I dislike is constantly complaining about things or when around others yet never doing anything to fix it. Hours passing by, becoming days filled with endless complaints yet no one does anything except_ you. _This becomes very draining and miserable.


----------



## Vishunei (Mar 15, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> When I'm genuinely nice to someone, and that gives the other person the opportunity to be like "I'm going to take advantage of this guy, and/or fuck him over", especially when I'm at my weakest point.
> 
> Also, there is more objective evil in the world than there is good. The people who are worried about an invasion and/or mass casualty caused by aliens or some force outside of this planet are fucking delusional, when human beings just across the pond are perfectly capable of doing just that, as demonstrated for millennia.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I appreciate your misanthropy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 21, 2022)

Chrysler Town & Country. 

I never knew a there was a car specifically designed with seats in mind that look and feel like plywood, and inflict pain.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 23, 2022)

I hate it when I can't find an expiration date on food packaging.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

I really do not like being fluent in something and not being able to explain it. I would love to help out more in the art section. There's a thread there right now and I'm the best active member on this forum to assist in that specific area. But I cannot come up with any grounded verbal advice to give and it pisses me the fuck off. A lot of people, not specifically here, but a lot of people give shit, nebulous, useless advice hoping to sound learned and artsy. I would rather say nothing than join them. So I often say nothing because I can't word what I know into something more useful than the average blowhard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I really do not like being fluent in something and not being able to explain it. I would love to help out more in the art section. There's a thread there right now and I'm the best active member on this forum to assist in that specific area. But I cannot come up with any grounded verbal advice to give and it pisses me the fuck off. A lot of people, not specifically here, but a lot of people give shit, nebulous, useless advice hoping to sound learned and artsy. I would rather say nothing than join them. So I often say nothing because I can't word what I know into something more useful than the average blowhard.



Perhaps red-lines could be an alternative if your ideas are not easily put into words?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

Ribbon candy


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 2, 2022)

Social media. You go on to find out your relatives want nothing to do with you for whatever reason. I mean, it's not like we had any bad blood irl, so I don't know why the fuck there's a problem online.


I hate people with a constant need to show that they are above someone else, either by getting involved in a way that makes said people appear lower, or by ignoring them, especially when the other person never wronged them in any way.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)

I hate it when people end their argument or serious opinion with "lol" or "lmao"

It's immature, condescending, and makes the person just look like a butthead.


----------



## Vishunei (Apr 8, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I hate it when people end their argument or serious opinion with "lol" or "lmao"
> 
> It's immature, condescending, and makes the person just look like a butthead.


Agreed.  It's such an overused abbreviation, and too many use it as a "cushion" of sorts when speaking about something serious, as if they're afraid or unsure.  It definitely confuses whatever point the party may try to communicate and it's sickeningly redundant.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 9, 2022)

Do you REALLY want to get me started on what I hate?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 12, 2022)

I hate it when I'm thinking of something that's fun to think about but suddenly I forget what it was.


----------



## Filter (Apr 12, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I hate it when you first meet someone, and they repeatedly, adamantly preach that they will never talk about people behind their backs, yet after being friends with them for a bit you find out that they've been talking about you behind your back.


I take that sort of thing as a red flag. After all, why would I think they'd talk about me behind my back? It's like if they randomly insisted that they would never ever pour grape juice on me in my sleep. That would be enough to make me think I'd wake up covered in grape juice if they caught me sleeping.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 15, 2022)

A programmer fur known on Twitter,  being a immature jackass over a debate he started for no reason?. 

Autism Reddit and other group that claim to friendly with Autism, Lash out anytime I post anything about Autism?.  What is even the point saying you're part of community if you shut anything down that on topic.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 15, 2022)

Bed bugs. I can't get rid of this shit for over a year.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> Bed bugs. I can't get rid of this shit for over a year.


Have you sought a professional exterminator? 
I think they are notoriously difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 15, 2022)

I hate that PetSmart keeps the cats in cages and not in a room where I can fully interact with them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you sought a professional exterminator?
> I think they are notoriously difficult to get rid of.


It's definitely a problem you need to have bed bug service come in to handle that because they can spread easily. You also need a place stay for a couple days too, usually.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 15, 2022)

I hate people who rush into elevators without letting the people inside out. At my work scientists are carrying and moving all kinds of stuff, but dinguses will just storm into the elevator as soon as the doors open.

Piss off. Let the people in the tiny metal cube out, then you can get in.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm starting to truly despise how many people are filled with hate because there are people who have more stuff than them. I speak to such people and it's like they expect to find "having more money than me" to obviously be a flaw in itself. There's a certain point where all hate becomes irrational and I feel that's one of them. Envy is like the gout of the mind and probably responsible for half the evil in the world.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm starting to truly despise how many people are filled with hate because there are people who have more stuff than them. I speak to such people and it's like they expect to find "having more money than me" to obviously be a flaw in itself. There's a certain point where all hate becomes irrational and I feel that's one of them. Envy is like the gout of the mind and probably responsible for half the evil in the world.



In many ways we should feel sorry for people who think life is about having the most and the best material things. 
My uncle is obsessed with owning the latest television, best motorcycle (he actually has 6 at last count), most modern car (he bought two). 
None of it has given him happiness- and it's anathema to the Earth from which all the metals and energy has been taken to produce those toys.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> In many ways we should feel sorry for people who think life is about having the most and the best material things.
> My uncle is obsessed with owning the latest television, best motorcycle (he actually has 6 at last count), most modern car (he bought two).
> None of it has given him happiness- and it's anathema to the Earth from which all the metals and energy has been taken to produce those toys.


Tell your uncle to donate them to me.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 18, 2022)

I can understand why some won't/can't for obvious reasons.
But it still makes me sad when there's like an art piece I want but I can't get, whenever it's because it's an YCH and I don't meet requirements, Artist's commissions are full, like I've seen some get full within a few seconds of opening.

I just want sum art, and in some cases I know alternatives will prob be expensive since starting from scratch.



Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm starting to truly despise how many people are filled with hate because there are people who have more stuff than them. I speak to such people and it's like they expect to find "having more money than me" to obviously be a flaw in itself. There's a certain point where all hate becomes irrational and I feel that's one of them. Envy is like the gout of the mind and probably responsible for half the evil in the world.


It's why I like to say Greed and Envy go hand in hand.
Greed will be the end of the world, and Envy will be there to ensure people continue to fan the flames.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> In many ways we should feel sorry for people who think life is about having the most and the best material things.
> My uncle is obsessed with owning the latest television, best motorcycle (he actually has 6 at last count), most modern car (he bought two).
> None of it has given him happiness- and it's anathema to the Earth from which all the metals and energy has been taken to produce those toys.


I mean, being a consoomer is kinda sad but at least if someone's not bilious towards people who do own more things.


Jackpot Raccuki said:


> It's why I like to say Greed and Envy go hand in hand.
> Greed will be the end of the world, and Envy will be there to ensure people continue to fan the flames.


that and entropy


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2022)

I hate computers and how our lives are so structured around them. They're just worry-boxes.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

one thing to add as someone who had items be very very important for their life meaning,

its more about an item being your and what you have then it is the value of the item,  needing the newest thing just because its the newest is judt trying to be better then people around you, and you won't be happy that way in todays world were we see so many people

----------------------

also i will add the thing i hate is when someones personal goal for a skill/job/house/... is just to have theirs be worth more compared to the people around them, many things they do or get then have no real use to them, but they need a better one then the person next to them


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2022)

First-world citizens who cheer on the destruction of their country, or support bad policies, because it hasn't yet affected them locally, or the people around them.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

I hate having schizo issues


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I hate having schizo issues


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Apr 20, 2022)

I legit hate how badly thought out the new Block system on Reddit is. Like if you get blocked you could end up being banned from posting to anything It just proves 90% of the community are all just edgy teens/neckbeards.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

I keep getting creepo private messages.  
Almost every one I’ve received since joining has been sexual. No me gusta por nada.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Hate having a dry throat. I need an air humidifier..


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 20, 2022)

The feeling of one's hair being wet after a shower. Blow drying is unpleasant, but theres just something about letting it air dry that makes me so tired. Maybe the cold and time of year, but goodness, recently it feels like ive been up for 2 days when my head is wet for more than 40 minutes and I'm not swimming! I miss being able to let it dry on its own without needing to sleep during lol. the urge to buzz it all off again grows stronger every day


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I keep getting creepo private messages.
> Almost every one I’ve received since joining has been sexual. No me gusta por nada.


I hate getting messages like that so much


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> First-world citizens who cheer on the destruction of their country, or support bad policies, because it hasn't yet affected them locally, or the people around them.


Future generations will find it very difficult to understand that we kept investing in new fossil fuel developments even as we saw the sea rising up around us. 
But it will be far too late then. It feels like it is too late _now_.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Future generations will find it very difficult to understand that we kept investing in new fossil fuel developments even as we saw the sea rising up around us.
> But it will be far too late then. It feels like it is too late _now_.


But even then, rich kids think EVs are environmentally friendly and are going to save the planet, because they come out of the factory powered by electricity, when they require "dirty energy" for their power and foundation, nevermind the the waste and impracticalities, when, if climate was a concern, shouldn't money have at least been invested into other technologies? And if they think it's too late as well, then maybe not brick the economy along with the climate on the premise of a lie that we are saving anything by investing into costly lithium flagships with low mileage?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> But even then, rich kids think EVs are environmentally friendly and are going to save the planet, because they come out of the factory powered by electricity, when they require "dirty energy" for their power and foundation, nevermind the the waste and impracticalities, when, if climate was a concern, shouldn't money have at least been invested into other technologies? And if they think it's too late as well, then maybe not brick the economy along with the climate on the premise of a lie that we are saving anything by investing into costly lithium flagships with low mileage?



You are right that replacing combustion engine vehicles with electrical vehicles is indeed not a silver bullet. That has to be combined with de-carbonising the electricity supply as well in order to achieve the best gains. Naturally, walking more and taking public transport are low-tech solutions that everybody can do whether or not they decide to buy an electrical car when their old one needs to be replaced. 
My personal guess is that replacing combustion engine vehicles with electric vehicles would be worth it for other benefits even if you don't consider global warming- such as reduction in health problems like cancers and cardiovascular diseases caused by fumes from fossil fuels. 

Of course, none of those benefits will be achieved if people try to turn the introduction of green technologies into an 'us verses them' political showdown. 

This idea that it is 'too late' and therefore we shouldn't bother trying to stop environmental harm should be dismissed. It is easy to feel hopeless- but there's a big difference in living in a world that is 2C warmer, and living in a world that is 4 or 5C warmer.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You are right that replacing combustion engine vehicles with electrical vehicles is indeed not a silver bullet. That has to be combined with de-carbonising the electricity supply as well in order to achieve the best gains. Naturally, walking more and taking public transport are low-tech solutions that everybody can do whether or not they decide to buy an electrical car when their old one needs to be replaced.
> My personal guess is that replacing combustion engine vehicles with electric vehicles would be worth it for other benefits even if you don't consider global warming- such as reduction in health problems like cancers and cardiovascular diseases caused by fumes from fossil fuels.
> 
> Of course, none of those benefits will be achieved if people try to turn the introduction of green technologies into an 'us verses them' political showdown.
> ...


I seriously hate politicians that honestly believe electric cars are the only way out. One, our national electric grid couldn't support electric car charging, particularly older portions of the grid, older cities and neighborhoods. Hell, Pacific Gas & Electric can't keep the power on in windy conditions or their aging electrical grid starts forest fires. Kalifornistan will become a hotbed of gray market used ICE car sales starting in 2035, when no new ICE cars can be sold. I suspect some manufacturers like Stellantis may pull out of the Cali market due to that. Traveling from the S.F. Bay Area to the L.A. basin by car will no longer be a thing for most electric cars and I can't wait to see how they deal with literal mountains of dead electric battery packs. I might see it, I might not since I might have passed through the veil by then.

Anyway, to you younger ones; sorry we left the planet in such a shitty shape. Hope you can figure out how to get the micro-plastics out of our bloodstreams. I remember when you could get milk in glass bottles at the store, 32oz glass bottles of soda and one gallon glass jugs of apple cider. Glass, not plastic. Never heard of scinetists finding micro-glass in our bloodstream. Plastics will be the downfall of the human race because it's cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle plastic back into clean plastic. Plastic pollution will be the thing that kills this planet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 21, 2022)

An unexpected cool breeze.... in an unexpected place.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously hate politicians that honestly believe electric cars are the only way out. One, our national electric grid couldn't support electric car charging, particularly older portions of the grid, older cities and neighborhoods. Hell, Pacific Gas & Electric can't keep the power on in windy conditions or their aging electrical grid starts forest fires. Kalifornistan will become a hotbed of gray market used ICE car sales starting in 2035, when no new ICE cars can be sold. I suspect some manufacturers like Stellantis may pull out of the Cali market due to that. Traveling from the S.F. Bay Area to the L.A. basin by car will no longer be a thing for most electric cars and I can't wait to see how they deal with literal mountains of dead electric battery packs. I might see it, I might not since I might have passed through the veil by then.


People pushing for electric cars don't even seem to understand that batteries have a life expectancy of about 5-10 years. Can't even tell how to recycle one either. Ask them if they know if we actually have the resources for everyone to make the jump to elecrtic cars? They just look at you in utter confusion. 

People are either wildly ignorant or are pushing an agenda.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously hate politicians that honestly believe electric cars are the only way out. One, our national electric grid couldn't support electric car charging, particularly older portions of the grid, older cities and neighborhoods. Hell, Pacific Gas & Electric can't keep the power on in windy conditions or their aging electrical grid starts forest fires. Kalifornistan will become a hotbed of gray market used ICE car sales starting in 2035, when no new ICE cars can be sold. I suspect some manufacturers like Stellantis may pull out of the Cali market due to that. Traveling from the S.F. Bay Area to the L.A. basin by car will no longer be a thing for most electric cars and I can't wait to see how they deal with literal mountains of dead electric battery packs. I might see it, I might not since I might have passed through the veil by then.
> 
> Anyway, to you younger ones; sorry we left the planet in such a shitty shape. Hope you can figure out how to get the micro-plastics out of our bloodstreams. I remember when you could get milk in glass bottles at the store, 32oz glass bottles of soda and one gallon glass jugs of apple cider. Glass, not plastic. Never heard of scinetists finding micro-glass in our bloodstream. Plastics will be the downfall of the human race because it's cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle plastic back into clean plastic. Plastic pollution will be the thing that kills this planet.


But renewable energy will save endangered species from carbon emissions by killing them first! mission failed successfully! https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...-threaten-endangered-species-with-extinction/
Seriously tho if these climate aristocrats and assorted "you'll own nothing and be happy" creeps would at least lead by example, give up all their possessions and stop preaching from their private jets I would be more enclined to take them seriously.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But renewable energy will save endangered species from carbon emissions by killing them first! mission failed successfully! https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...-threaten-endangered-species-with-extinction/
> Seriously tho if these climate aristocrats and assorted "you'll own nothing and be happy" creeps would at least lead by example, give up all their possessions and stop preaching from their private jets I would be more enclined to take them seriously.


What would I do if I were a money-grubbing politician?
Step 1: Invest large sums of money into companies that create EV, “Green Energy,” etc.
Step 2: Make everyone feel morally obligated to “Go Green” SPECIFICALLY through the products I’ve invested in.
Step 3: Only tell them about the pros of said product. If cons are brought up, brush them off and label the person a conspiracy theorist - even if their concerns are legitimate.
Step 4: Strangle the supply chain for gas-powered cars. Oil, parts, fuel, etc. Make everything related to gas-powered cars so expensive by 2030 that buying an EV will make the most sense.
Step 5: Become even richer as my stock value grows. :3
Now, I’m not saying in any way that gas-powered cars aren’t bad for the environment, but I really don’t think most politicians ever have our best interest at heart. Professional politics is a business. So what if the environment takes a beating whether that’s by lithium or fossil fuel? As long as I get rich, I’m good. ^^

That said, in the true spirit of this thread, I hate money-grubbing politics.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously hate politicians that honestly believe electric cars are the only way out. One, our national electric grid couldn't support electric car charging, particularly older portions of the grid, older cities and neighborhoods. Hell, Pacific Gas & Electric can't keep the power on in windy conditions or their aging electrical grid starts forest fires. Kalifornistan will become a hotbed of gray market used ICE car sales starting in 2035, when no new ICE cars can be sold. I suspect some manufacturers like Stellantis may pull out of the Cali market due to that. Traveling from the S.F. Bay Area to the L.A. basin by car will no longer be a thing for most electric cars and I can't wait to see how they deal with literal mountains of dead electric battery packs. I might see it, I might not since I might have passed through the veil by then.
> 
> Anyway, to you younger ones; sorry we left the planet in such a shitty shape. Hope you can figure out how to get the micro-plastics out of our bloodstreams. I remember when you could get milk in glass bottles at the store, 32oz glass bottles of soda and one gallon glass jugs of apple cider. Glass, not plastic. Never heard of scinetists finding micro-glass in our bloodstream. Plastics will be the downfall of the human race because it's cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle plastic back into clean plastic. Plastic pollution will be the thing that kills this planet.



Let's avoid making this about politics. The exhaust from combustion engines causes serious health and environmental problems. Electrification is part of a solution that needs to be reached over time.
Just like how lead was phased out as an additive in gasoline when it was discovered that it was causing intellectual problems in children.

You're totally right about the overwhelming issue of plastic pollution as well- another immense challenge.




Frank Gulotta said:


> But renewable energy will save endangered species from carbon emissions by killing them first! mission failed successfully! https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...-threaten-endangered-species-with-extinction/
> Seriously tho if these climate aristocrats and assorted "you'll own nothing and be happy" creeps would at least lead by example, give up all their possessions and stop preaching from their private jets I would be more enclined to take them seriously.



I think I've pointed out before, that I've published polar science research investigating how ecosystems are responding to the changing climate.

Unsurprisingly, I don't own a private jet.

So I don't really know where this caricature you're pushing, that people who are concerned about the environment are super-rich, is coming from.
If you want to criticise horrible rich people, criticise the billionaires who own the world's fossil fuel companies.

The fumes from burning fossil fuels cause harm and _we have to do something about it _Frank. 
Finding ways to turn this into an 'us verses them' political fight is not going to help people confront this amazingly huge challenge.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 21, 2022)

I am going to miss diesel. I always wanted a truck.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I am going to miss diesel. I always wanted a truck.


Many of the classic things of the past are still kept alive in design and performance but with modern efficiency.

I'm sure you will find that there will be future truck models that pay tribute to our generation's favorite examples in appearance. I've seen recreations of many 50's cars, and it's slowly growing in popularity.

Rest assured, there are many individuals who share the same thoughts you do, and no doubt the vehicle industry has already taken interest.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 21, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Many of the classic things of the past are still kept alive in design and performance but with modern efficiency.
> 
> I'm sure you will find that there will be future truck models that pay tribute to our generation's favorite examples in appearance. I've seen recreations of many 50's cars, and it's slowly growing in popularity.
> 
> Rest assured, there are many individuals who share the same thoughts you do, and no doubt the vehicle industry has already taken interest.


The new engines just suck, and get too hot, and break down a lot, because of EGR and DEF, and all the trash suffocating the motors.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The new engines just suck, and get too hot, and break down a lot, because of EGR and DEF, and all the trash suffocating the motors.


That's a understandable concern. I'm sure they will improve and aim to fix those issues.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Let's avoid making this about politics. The exhaust from combustion engines causes serious health and environmental problems. Electrification is part of a solution that needs to be reached over time.
> Just like how lead was phased out as an additive in gasoline when it was discovered that it was causing intellectual problems in children.
> 
> You're totally right about the overwhelming issue of plastic pollution as well- another immense challenge.
> ...


People aren't opposed to electric cars, they are all for it being available as an option/choice. They are opposed to being forced into a corner, into something they don't agree with let alone can't afford. If you're going to push people into electric cars I see no issues with pushing you(and others like you who are pushing for electric cars) into getting a driver's license and buying one of these "super vehicles" of yours, paying for all of it out of your own pockets. Does that sound like a fair deal?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2022)

It should be noted to FAF's US users that - to people living _outside_ the United States - our obsession with solutions that start and stop with "Change the types of cars everyone cycles through every 5-10 years" are almost comically absurd in our insistence on avoiding "Well what if you just used less cars and increased public transportation / urban layout?"

Like, there's a handy solution that circumvents "We cannot keep making cars in such volumes that there's lots full of hundreds of thousands of new vehicles rotting in the sun" and "We cannot keep burning (both in an environmental and 'it's not an infinite resource' sense) prodigious amounts of oil to feed the US automobile lifestyle" and "Hard replacing tens of millions of personal vehicles and the infrastructure necessary to sustain as much" and so-on that's _right there_. One that even makes exceptions for those living in isolated rural communities or with specific lifestyle needs that must be met or emergency services or so-on (and, indeed, makes the amount of infrastructure updates necessary to allow for electric vehicles _significantly_ less comprehensive).

It is a solved problem. One that other countries have, if not necessarily perfected, at least worked out in such a fashion that would _dramatically decrease_ emissions. Hell, forget about the Climate Change angle: How many Americans could comfortably afford to spend, say, $2400/yr on Public Transportation (which I'll note is _stupidly, excessively high_ as far as hypothetical yearly costs for public transportation go), and wind up _saving_ money each year? Fifteen dollars in gas (which, on the flip, is _stupidly generous_ in assumption) times fifty two weeks is a third of that _on its own_ and I'm willing to bet the average American spends more than $1600/yr between insurance, maintenance, et al. To say nothing of no car payments (monthly or down). Or shutting up all the people complaining that nobody goes outside anymore (Surprise! Things are in walking distance now!) or obtuse urban maps that almost require a smartphone's GPS just to know where you're going and the significant safety improvement for people on bikes and so-on.

Some people want to drive cars. Some people need to. Both is fine! "Everyone needs to as a basic aspect of day-to-day functionality" is utterly disastrous. Like, imagine another pipeline fucky-wucky. Doesn't need to be a digital attack, can just be "Accident happened and some vital infrastructure got fucked" or "Somebody bricked the wrong computer trying to browse PornHub at work" or something like that. Imagine it cannot get fixed in a timely manner. Do you have _any idea_ how much damage would be caused by "Oh yeah people cannot drive to work for a couple weeks"?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Anyway, to you younger ones; sorry we left the planet in such a shitty shape. Hope you can figure out how to get the micro-plastics out of our bloodstreams. I remember when you could get milk in glass bottles at the store, 32oz glass bottles of soda and one gallon glass jugs of apple cider. Glass, not plastic. Never heard of scinetists finding micro-glass in our bloodstream. Plastics will be the downfall of the human race because it's cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle plastic back into clean plastic. Plastic pollution will be the thing that kills this planet.


My dad works at a paper mill and has a massive loathing for disposable plastic items. He does a lot of lobbying in Washington DC for the PPRC (Pulp and Paperworkers Resource Council).





						The Pulp and Paperworkers’ Resource Council (PPRC)
					

The PPRC is a grassroots labor organization led by hourly employees advocating for the U.S. forest products industry.




					thepprc.org


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> People aren't opposed to electric cars, they are all for it being available as an option/choice. They are opposed to being forced into a corner, into something they don't agree with let alone can't afford. If you're going to push people into electric cars I see no issues with pushing you(and others like you who are pushing for electric cars) into getting a driver's license and buying one of these "super vehicles" of yours, paying for all of it out of your own pockets. Does that sound like a fair deal?



Yakamaru, the exhaust from combustion engines causes cancers and respiratory illnesses. It's just not fair that children grow up breathing this stuff in.
I am all for finding political solutions to make it easier for people to transition away from those technologies- including subsidies or research funding to push costs down. Whatever works to reduce and eventually phase out fossil fuels.

I am against politicising this question and turning it into yet another front in a culture war for people to find reasons to voice their hatred for each other. 
If people put as much effort into finding _solutions_ as they do into finding new reasons to dislike each other, this would already have been solved.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Yakamaru, the exhaust from combustion engines causes cancers and respiratory illnesses. It's just not fair that children grow up breathing this stuff in.
> I am all for finding political solutions to make it easier for people to transition away from those technologies- including subsidies or research funding to push costs down. Whatever works to reduce and eventually phase out fossil fuels.


What exhaust are you referring to exactly? The CO2? The Nitrogen? The water vapor? Neither of these are dangerous in and of themselves unless in high concentration and/or prolonged exposure. Something of which you already should know, yes?








						Exhaust gas - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Fuel-based vehicles have been and continues to be the most viable option for hundreds of millions of people, myself included. Punishing people for acting in their own self-interest and what's financially/economically defensible/viable is not going to work and will only create a backlash and negative reactions. Something of which you should already know and shouldn't need me to point it out. Unless you wanted me to? 

What isn't fair is binding the hands of someone else because they are making choices(often financially) in their lives that you don't agree with, or for that matter punishing them for it. Again. I am all for options being available. If or possibly when electric cars become financially viable and preferable for the average person/family is when you will see a shift in usage away from fuel-based cars to electric.


Fallowfox said:


> I am against politicising this question and turning it into yet another front in a culture war for people to find reasons to voice their hatred for each other.
> If people put as much effort into finding _solutions_ as they do into finding new reasons to dislike each other, this would already have been solved.


Yeah, no. Going to have to call bullshit on this one, Chief. You'd be more than happy to use topics like this as a cudgel against people you don't like/agree with, with dozens upon dozens of examples in this year alone. The only hateful one here is you because someone dare to disagree.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> What exhaust are you referring to exactly? The CO2? The Nitrogen? The water vapor? Neither of these are dangerous in and of themselves unless in high concentration and/or prolonged exposure. Something of which you already should know, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The exhaust from combustion engines contains a wider variety of chemicals including NOx, carbon particulates, carbon monoxide, partially combusted hydrocarbons and tropospheric ozone.

I think you know this already though, because you're an adult. You're better than pretending car exhaust is harmless, Yakamaru. I know you are.

The article_ you_ linked specifically links to studies explaining car exhaust increases cancer risk, Yaka. _Come on man_. x3
The article also specifically lists every single chemical I named in my post and explains their health effects- e.g. the role of NOx in lung cancer, the role of tropospheric ozone in respiratory disease, and the toxic effect of carbon monoxide.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

For people who are more widely interested, or in case Yakamaru genuinely doesn't know, 
this is a hyperlink to a summary about particulate carbon.

The main source of particulate carbon is vehicle engines. They form when fossil fuels do not burn completely in internal combustion engines (among other sources). 
These particles can cause cancer. 









						Black carbon: Better monitoring needed to assess health and climate change impacts
					

Black carbon is an air pollutant which harms human health and can contribute to climate change – so cutting emissions may have many benefits. The European Environment Agency (EEA) has published a report on the measurement of black carbon in the air.




					www.eea.europa.eu
				




Pollution in our air from sources like this is estimated to cause about 2 million avoidable deaths per year.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2022)

I get that this is verging on Politics but fuck it it's important to say as much and it's topically relevant 'cause I hate that I have to say it: Climate change is real. It's happening. In fact (and this is another thing on topic as I fucking hate that this is the case), news has recently come out that it's happening so much and that emissions have been fudged in countries' reports to such a degree that at this point limiting to a 2°C increase _in and of itself_ is starting to become wishful thinking (and may indeed happen significantly earlier in our lifetimes than the projected 2050's / 2065ish projections). There have been _mass arrests_ of Climate Scientists over the last several weeks due to international protests trying to draw attention to as much. We are increasingly approaching the "Find out" part of "Fuck around and find out". 

Saying this should not count as Political. Saying that there's going to need to be major lifestyle changes in the 'developed' world should not be Political. We need to stop eating as much red meat (and facilitating the massive amount of carbon sinks destroyed so as to feed the herds necessary to sustain as much). We need to stop using as much Oil-based products. We need to reduce our use of Coal, Natural Gas, and so-on as a power source. Energy inefficiency needs to go down. There is only _one_ alternative to doing these (and more) things: Mass-starvation, mass-displacement, mass-ecological collapse. There is no middle ground. You can no more find a middle ground here than you can in arguing that a hole in the ozone layer is fine. Either action _needs_ to be taken (and, as the reports get more dire, with an increasingly condensed timeline), or we _need_ to plan for aforementioned "Mass-starvation, mass-displacement, mass-ecological collapse".

I tried to pussyfoot last page with "Forget about the Climate angle", but you know what? No. Don't forget about the Climate angle. There's all of fucking two stances right now with regards to Climate Change: "We look for ways to mitigate it" or "We start making spreadsheets of which nations / how many millions (if not billions) of people we're willing to consign to death to maintain the status quo". That's it. Want your own personal car? Again: Fine! Not a moral failing. Not a sign of you being a bad person. But _something *has* to change _on the macro scale. We cannot operate in a society that throws away approximately 13,000 tons of red meat every week. We cannot fudge the books by billions of tonnes of emissions every year to avoid having to pass legislation or make businesses uncomfortable. And we cannot preserve a society wherein 50%+ (let alone 90%+) of the people not only choose to but are _required_ to operate private vehicles. Either you need a plan - something, almost _anything_ really: Go all out on the macro scale and make a plan to turn everyone into giant Falco Lombardi's for all I care - to change these, or you need a plan of how much of the global population (to say nothing of the planet) you're willing to sacrifice maintain the status quo.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The exhaust from combustion engines contains a wider variety of chemicals including NOx, carbon particulates, carbon monoxide, partially combusted hydrocarbons and tropospheric ozone.
> 
> I think you know this already though, because you're an adult. You're better than pretending car exhaust is harmless, Yakamaru. I know you are.


You're cute when you've argued in bad faith and have been called out, you know that? Also, can you stop mentioning my name while literally quoting? It's creepy, stop it will you please?

Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor, again, are not dangerous in and of themselves unless they come in large quantities and/or through prolonged exposure. I did not mention the other potentially dangerous materials coming from the exhaust, of which makes up a rather small portion of the total exhaust. Wikipedia agrees. And no one is pretending exhaust is harmless, you ought to be better than putting words in people's mouth, as people are fully capable of reading what it is you're doing. It's childish and petty and you know it. I'll quote myself, you know, *in case* you missed it the last time:


Yakamaru said:


> What exhaust are you referring to exactly? The CO2? The Nitrogen? The water vapor? Neither of these are dangerous in and of themselves unless in high concentration and/or prolonged exposure. Something of which you already should know, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ There, go read once more and ask yourself if I am saying or even implying the exhaust itself is harmless. I named the three specific major parts of the exhaust, three major parts of which are not dangerous in and of themselves unless they come in large quantities and/or from prolonged exposure. Or do you want me to break things down for you even further?

An electric car have a lot of cons, or do you want me to list them up, one by one, in excruciating detail and the consequences of said cons, and why it's not appealing to the average individual/household?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> You're cute when you've argued in bad faith and have been called out, you know that? Also, can you stop mentioning my name while literally quoting? It's creepy, stop it will you please?
> 
> Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor, again, are not dangerous in and of themselves unless they come in large quantities and/or through prolonged exposure. I did not mention the other potentially dangerous materials coming from the exhaust, of which makes up a rather small portion of the total exhaust. Wikipedia agrees. And no one is pretending exhaust is harmless, you ought to be better than putting words in people's mouth, as people are fully capable of reading what it is you're doing. It's childish and petty and you know it. I'll quote myself, you know, *in case* you missed it the last time:
> 
> ...



You asked me which components of car exhaust cause cancer- implying you didn't believe that car exhaust causes cancer.
Do you accept that it is scientifically proven that several of the components in car exhaust are known to cause cancer?

You then said the main components of car exhaust are safe in high concentrations and for prolonged periods.
This was misleading and gives people the impression car exhaust is not deadly.
Do you accept that car exhaust will kill you if you are exposed to it in high concentrations or for a long period? (this is a common suicide method)

A minor nitpick which I am forced to point out is that carbon dioxide is not 'safe' in high concentrations. High concentrations of carbon dioxide are deadly- this is why it is important to handle materials like dry ice responsibly.
I know this because I was trained to handle cryogenic materials as part of previous work I did- I hope you find it interesting.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

I love that I can guess like 99 times out of 100 who is arguing with who, without having to read the names.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> You're cute when you've argued in bad faith and have been called out, you know that? Also, can you stop mentioning my name while literally quoting? It's creepy, stop it will you please?
> 
> Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor, again, are not dangerous in and of themselves unless they come in large quantities and/or through prolonged exposure. I did not mention the other potentially dangerous materials coming from the exhaust, of which makes up a rather small portion of the total exhaust. Wikipedia agrees. And no one is pretending exhaust is harmless, you ought to be better than putting words in people's mouth, as people are fully capable of reading what it is you're doing. It's childish and petty and you know it.


He is calmly explaining to you the facts of the matter and being very accommodating, so I wouldn't call that bad faith. 

Furthermore, correct if I'm wrong, but pollutants Fallowfox mentioned, specifically carbon particulates and carbon monoxide are extremely carcinogenic, even in low amounts. And we're even talking about how that affects people with respiratory conditions either. But consider that even if you tighten emission standards on vehicles using combustion engines, most cars on the road right now use combustion engines that put out these pollutants and these pollutants are highly concentrated in cities, where most car owners live and use them. Though the low amount of pollutant each vehicles may be minimal on its own, in a city with hundreds of thousands or millions vehicles, the level of pollution will be high and hazardous to people's health over the long-term.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

( I would've put money on the next participant being Miles. )


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Womble farts. 

You didn't see that coming.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> He is calmly explaining to you the facts of the matter and being very accommodating, so I wouldn't call that bad faith.
> 
> Furthermore, correct if I'm wrong, but pollutants Fallowfox mentioned, specifically carbon particulates and carbon monoxide are extremely carcinogenic, even in low amounts.


Nitpick here. 
To my knowledge, carbon monoxide is not known to be a carcinogen, but it will kill you if you are exposed to it in a large amount, and small exposure over long periods can be deadly too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Nitpick here.
> To my knowledge, carbon monoxide is not known to be a carcinogen, but it will kill you if you are exposed to it in a large amount, and small exposure over long periods can be deadly too.


I always learn something new from you, but yeah, I'm wrong sometimes. Pays to admit it and move on.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> ( I would've put money on the next participant being Miles. )


I admit I do argue about specific things too, civilly. Mostly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You asked me which components of car exhaust cause cancer- implying you didn't believe that car exhaust causes cancer.
> Do you accept that it is scientifically proven that several of the components in car exhaust are known to cause cancer?
> 
> You then said the main components of car exhaust are safe in high concentrations and for prolonged periods.
> ...


I did indeed ask which components potentially caused cancer and respiratory issues, and were specifically asking if you were referring to the Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor. We had not talked about the other components as of yet, of which are minor components by the way. Unless you're going to refute Wikipedia?


Yakamaru said:


> *What exhaust are you referring to exactly? The CO2? The Nitrogen? The water vapor?* *Neither of these are dangerous in and of themselves unless in high concentration and/or prolonged exposure. *Something of which you already should know, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to bolden and use italic for the sake of clarity and once again point to what I said. No one have said the main components of car exhaust are safe in high concentrations nor for prolonged periods/exposure. No one is implying car exhaust as a whole doesn't cause cancer and/or respiratory issues.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

I admit that having all this meanness directed at me over time is genuinely affecting me. 

Like, I am a real person too. .-.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

+1 for having some sorta sense of humour at least.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I did indeed ask which components potentially caused cancer and respiratory issues, and were specifically asking if you were referring to the Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor. We had not talked about the other components as of yet, of which are minor components by the way. Unless you're going to refute Wikipedia?
> 
> Going to bolden and use italic for the sake of clarity and once again point to what I said. No one have said the main components of car exhaust are safe in high concentrations nor for prolonged periods/exposure. No one is implying car exhaust as a whole doesn't cause cancer and/or respiratory issues.



No Yakamaru, I was not referring to Nitrogen Carbon dioxide or water vapour. 
You know I am not, because you know I am a scientist.

We also both know you're already well aware of what components of car exhaust are harmful- and that you can look things up for yourself without having to send me horrible internet messages. 

Please just, be nicer to me- I am a person.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> No Yakamaru, I was not referring to Nitrogen Carbon dioxide or water vapour.
> You know I am not, because you know I am a scientist.
> 
> We also both know you're already well aware of what components of car exhaust are harmful- and that you can look things up for yourself without having to send me horrible internet messages.
> ...


What are you afraid of? That you may end up being treated with the same standards you treat others?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> +1 for having some sorta sense of humour at least.


It's one thing to be wrong or misunderstand something, or even be deliberately obtuse when someone has exposed flaws in argument or worldview.

It's another thing entirely to lash out at someone who is qualified on the topic you're talking about and mock them, especially when they're being accommodating.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

Cold McDonalds French fries.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

spoons not strong enough to scoop out ice cream without bending


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> spoons not strong enough to scoop out ice cream without bending


We need diamond spoons.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

Contrary to what most claim on here about me, I cannot stand 99.9% of seafoods.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Contrary to what most claim on here about me, I cannot stand 99.9% of seafoods.


I sea what you did there. 

..Okay, I'll show myself out. Of the aquarium.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Contrary to what most claim on here about me, I cannot stand 99.9% of seafoods.


vaporeon feels safer


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> vaporeon feels safer


.... You going to eat that?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> .... You going to eat that?


still eats the fish i caught


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> still eats the fish i caught


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 130854


*gives one fish*(although it may be best to move to a different thread)


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 21, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> ( I would've put money on the next participant being Miles. )



Too bad ASTA doesn't come around the forum anymore. He probably would've been the next participant after Miles.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

The darkest timeline.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> Too bad ASTA doesn't come around the forum anymore. He probably would've been the next participant after Miles.


And then that Balskarr bastard most likely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> What are you afraid of? That you may end up being treated with the same standards you treat others?



I am not joking when I ask to just be treated like a normal person. Often people shout at me as if I am a powerful person who is in charge of the world and responsible for all the things that make them angry.

I think you will agree with me that you have passionate political opinions about electric cars.
I suspect this is because electric cars have become a 'culture war' subject, where 'liberals' _have_ to be fans and 'conservatives' _have_ to sceptical.
But please look past that and try not to be aggressive to me because of those opinions.
I am just a normal person and am not invested in the culture conflict surrounding this subject. I am not a policy maker in charge of vehicle standards, and it doesn't make any sense to be mean to me if you object to your own country's regulations, or to shout at me about how _my_ 'super-vehicles' make you unhappy.

At the end of the day I do not really care whether a future without fossil fuels means people walk more, ride buses, power their cars with electricity or fuel them up with pixie juice.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 22, 2022)

Fallow is drunk off of E15.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate that I am running out of cigars


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think I've pointed out before, that I've published polar science research investigating how ecosystems are responding to the changing climate.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, I don't own a private jet.
> 
> ...


You could've considered the option that I wasn't talking about you, but rather those who actually do the things I talked about from a position of huge wealth and baffling hypocrisy. What made you think this was directed at you? are you an aristocrat? Also that second paragraph about how we need to shift blame to another political target right before you advise me to avoid an "us vs them" mentality, huh

My position about the fossil fuel/coal burning problem is that we cannot solve it if we let the biggest polluter (China) get away with polluting more, which they're doing unopposed. Until this is solved I consider any effort on our part as at best useless, at worst undermining our bargaining capabilities. But a great opportunity for ego-trips and career advancement for some otherwise helplessly mediocre apparatchiks. I see first hand the total cluelessness and counter-productivity of these parasites in the city I live in. Does this circle back to petty politics? yes, but apparently that's part of human condition. Humans are still animals that are part of nature and playing god is merely an extension of it.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Fallow is drunk off of E15.


better to get drunk of e85

thats why they don't put pure ethanol in fuel, it has to be toxic for counterproductive  reasons


----------



## Punji (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate that no one is getting drunk off e621


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> better to get drunk of e85
> 
> thats why they don't put pure ethanol in fuel, it has to be toxic for counterproductive  reasons


He puts it in his wine, I know it!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate that I have had covid symptoms twice in the past two months.

Awaiting results of my at home test


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not joking when I ask to just be treated like a normal person. Often people shout at me as if I am a powerful person who is in charge of the world and responsible for all the things that make them angry.
> 
> I think you will agree with me that you have passionate political opinions about electric cars.
> I suspect this is because electric cars have become a 'culture war' subject, where 'liberals' _have_ to be fans and 'conservatives' _have_ to sceptical.
> ...


I am talking to you like an adult and treating you as such. What I said is in black and white in the form of text so there is no point in trying to be dishonest, as it is something I have said many a times doesn't work and just doesn't pay in the long run. If you stopped being dishonest in general and in the last interaction we had were putting words in my mouth that were never there to begin with, I reckon we'd get along way better. I don't hate you nor particularly dislike you, but that doesn't mean I am going to roll over like a dog either, especially not when someone is literally being outright dishonest when replying to me. I am being assertive, holding my ground and addressing your dishonest tactics directly.

And no, it's not a political topic. I know plenty of people across various spectrums who are both for, against and neutral on the topic to varying degrees. The problem stem from city-dwellers with no driver's license such as yourself who come off as if you hate working class/blue-collar workers such as myself for going for a car that is financially defensible and want to punish us due to said choice. And again, I am all for it being an option for people who want one. I am against punishing people for not making that kind of choice because an electric car is stupidly expensive ranging from $30-60k depending on manufacturer, year of making, condition, etc. Not to mention is a hell to recycle, whatever CAN be recycled.

And stop trying to lowkey crybully will you please? That shit doesn't work on me, something of which is something you in particular should already know from the.. 6 years or so we've interacted despite our disagreements over the years. There was a time when I had a lot of respect for you, looked up to you even if I never actually said it. You had a good education and were at the time successful. And then you squandered it all away for some reason. Whatever respect I had for you is all gone at this point, and I feel sorry for you for having ended up in the poor state you are currently in.

My DM's are open if you want to talk in a more private setting. You know where to find me on Discord too for that matter.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't hate many things but one that always gets me is, people that act like pompus a**holes, and treat people like crap, and harass them... Then cry foul when they get responded to in turn.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 22, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> I don't hate many things but one that always gets me is, people that act like pompus a**holes, and treat people like crap, and harass them... Then cry foul when they get responded to in turn.


I used to appease people like that, just so I wouldn't get kicked out of group, or lose friends.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 22, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I am talking to you like an adult and treating you as such. What I said is in black and white in the form of text so there is no point in trying to be dishonest, as it is something I have said many a times doesn't work and just doesn't pay in the long run. If you stopped being dishonest in general and in the last interaction we had were putting words in my mouth that were never there to begin with, I reckon we'd get along way better. I don't hate you nor particularly dislike you, but that doesn't mean I am going to roll over like a dog either, especially not when someone is literally being outright dishonest when replying to me. I am being assertive, holding my ground and addressing your dishonest tactics directly.
> 
> And no, it's not a political topic. I know plenty of people across various spectrums who are both for, against and neutral on the topic to varying degrees. The problem stem from city-dwellers with no driver's license such as yourself who come off as if you hate working class/blue-collar workers such as myself for going for a car that is financially defensible and want to punish us due to said choice. And again, I am all for it being an option for people who want one. I am against punishing people for not making that kind of choice because an electric car is stupidly expensive ranging from $30-60k depending on manufacturer, year of making, condition, etc. Not to mention is a hell to recycle, whatever CAN be recycled.
> 
> ...


That's enough of that, really.

I'd think that the guy who was bullied for 13 years and struggled with basic social interactions would have more empathy rather trying to be an asshole to someone who has generally helpful and respectful to people here, including you, and then casting as the bully with your backup singers.

Fallowfox has just been arguing, correctly, that combustion engines emissions contain pollutants that are hazardous to people's health in urban areas, where those pollutants are like to accrue in high concentrations, and that the emissions are a major component of the climate crisis, both points which are not in scientific dispute. You seemed to be misunderstanding that among other things, but you've got a point about rural resident not necessarily being able to afford EVs at the moment, though you live Norway, which has the highest number of electric cars per person in the world ... plus the highest percentage of electric cars in new car sales. (Specifically you're 18.9 per every electric car and approximately 75% of new car sales in Norway were plug-in electric vehicles in 2020.) This is in the wider context of Europe, where battery electric vehicles sales will reach a market share of 60% in Western Europe by 2030, which comes to about 8.4 million vehicles.

So in terms of the market, the argument that electric vehicles aren't popular and can't sell holds more vapor than water, especially since the price of electric vehicle is coming down.

All that said, it needs to be conceded that recycling batteries from has been a concern, but there are also technologies that exist accomplish this, though they are not 100% efficient currently.

Instead of arguing the strong-ish point of battery recycling, which you briefly mentioned, and admitting that parts of your argument were wrong initially, you just moved the goal posts continually before resorting petty insults against Fallowfox, who hadn't insulted you at all in the discussion:



Yakamaru said:


> You're cute when you've argued in bad faith and have been called out, you know that? Also, can you stop mentioning my name while literally quoting? It's creepy, stop it will you please?





Yakamaru said:


> +1 for having some sorta sense of humour at least.



Quips like this are unnecessary, especially the person is being courteous and trying accommodate you while making their point.

Furthermore, you criticize Fallowfox about being condescending when you wrote this:



Yakamaru said:


> And stop trying to lowkey crybully will you please? That shit doesn't work on me, something of which is something you in particular should already know from the.. 6 years or so we've interacted despite our disagreements over the years. There was a time when I had a lot of respect for you, looked up to you even if I never actually said it. You had a good education and were at the time successful. And then you squandered it all away for some reason. Whatever respect I had for you is all gone at this point, and I feel sorry for you for having ended up in the poor state you are currently in.



Fallowfox is graduated from one of the prestigious universities in the world and is still a working academic with published work. Bringing you up short, you're in no position to say he's in a sorry state given that you didn't go to university and just managed to find permanent work ... in your 30s ... through a employment firm, rather on your own. Everybody has rough spots and Fallowfox were largely due to the upheaval in the UK due to pandemic. I don't think you can say the same.

This might kick up a fight, but honestly, I'm more good that than nothing absolutely about you picking on someone with encouragement from others, especially when someone who got a reprieve from being permabanned should be the most considerable one on here.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 22, 2022)

Man that truce sure didn't last long huh?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> Man that truce sure didn't last long huh?


Calling it a truce is dramatic, but I recall agreeing it with three people, who've I haven't mentioned and Yak is not one of. I also recall mentioning that if I saw anyone being demeaned, the deal wasn't going to stop me from speaking my mind. 

Now, I feel like if Yakamaru wants to make a similar and live up to it for however long he can, I'm all ears. 

If not and he wants to push this, I'm good with that too and you're probably are too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate reading this.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2022)

we need a bap spray for politics


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I also recall mentioning that if I saw anyone being demeaned, the deal wasn't going to stop me from speaking my mind.


So you come in being demeaning?? It's not a great look and kinda falls into borderline harassment at this point.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Womble farts.
> 
> You didn't see that coming.


Illegal for sale in thirteen smaller countries, Canada and the EU. Will need a CITES exemption to import into the good ol' U.S. of A.


ben909 said:


> spoons not strong enough to scoop out ice cream without bending


How about straws that won't punch through the lids of soda cups? Screw it, we don't need no stinking plastic straws, cups or lids. Just more plastic pollution.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate reading this.


I have a headache now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I am talking to you like an adult and treating you as such. What I said is in black and white in the form of text so there is no point in trying to be dishonest, as it is something I have said many a times doesn't work and just doesn't pay in the long run. If you stopped being dishonest in general and in the last interaction we had were putting words in my mouth that were never there to begin with, I reckon we'd get along way better. I don't hate you nor particularly dislike you, but that doesn't mean I am going to roll over like a dog either, especially not when someone is literally being outright dishonest when replying to me. I am being assertive, holding my ground and addressing your dishonest tactics directly.
> 
> And no, it's not a political topic. I know plenty of people across various spectrums who are both for, against and neutral on the topic to varying degrees. The problem stem from city-dwellers with no driver's license such as yourself who come off as if you hate working class/blue-collar workers such as myself for going for a car that is financially defensible and want to punish us due to said choice. And again, I am all for it being an option for people who want one. I am against punishing people for not making that kind of choice because an electric car is stupidly expensive ranging from $30-60k depending on manufacturer, year of making, condition, etc. Not to mention is a hell to recycle, whatever CAN be recycled.
> 
> ...



It is in black and white. Everybody can see, when I pointed out car exhaust causes cancer, that you asked me whether *water vapour* was the chemical that was responsible.

Why should it be my 'job' here to explain basic knowledge to grown adults while they repeatedly insult me? ._.
All of you already know exhaust is harmful and know which components of it cause that harm.

I get repeatedly accused of being a city dweller even though I live in the English country side, I get repeatedly accused of hating working class people by people who earn much higher amounts of money than me.
For some reason you're telling me that I have 'squandered my education and success'. I'm a published researcher and work I have contributed to has been on the news. :S Why should I feel ashamed of that?
I am just trying to get by in life, basically, and do work that I love.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Fallowfox is graduated from one of the prestigious universities in the world and is still a working academic with published work. Bringing you up short, you're in no position to say he's in a sorry state given that you didn't go to university and just managed to find permanent work ... in your 30s ... through a employment firm, rather on your own. Everybody has rough spots and Fallowfox were largely due to the upheaval in the UK due to pandemic. I don't think you can say the same.
> 
> This might kick up a fight, but honestly, I'm more good that than nothing absolutely about you picking on someone with encouragement from others, especially when someone who got a reprieve from being permabanned should be the most considerable one on here.



This is going to be a double post, for which I apologise!

I don't want to make anybody who has struggled to find work feel bad about themselves (since it's not a competition and I want everybody to find work that makes them feel happy), and I don't want to imply that attending a 'prestigious' university makes somebody a better person than people who haven't. 

I was very fortunate to get the University placement I did. My studies were part-funded by a wealthy benefactor who wanted to support students from low-income backgrounds.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It is in black and white. Everybody can see, when I pointed out car exhaust causes cancer, that you asked me whether *water vapour* was the chemical that was responsible.
> 
> Why should it be my 'job' here to explain basic knowledge to grown adults while they repeatedly insult me? ._.
> All of you already know exhaust is harmful and know which components of it cause that harm.
> ...


Here's a quote of yours from literally just a few days ago:


Fallowfox said:


> No Yakamaru, I was not referring to Nitrogen Carbon dioxide or water vapour.
> *You know I am not, because you know I am a scientist.*
> 
> We also both know you're already well aware of what components of car exhaust are harmful- and that you can look things up for yourself without having to send me horrible internet messages.
> ...


If I wanted to know about the microbial life and their life cycle/ecosystem up in the Arctic I would ask you, hands down. On anything else though?

This right here translates to "I am educated and you're not so shush with you plebian" albeit in a rather indirect manner. Ever considered the possibility of me having direct hands-on experience with the topic? This is a direct example from barely a few days ago of you trying to use your education, one that's not even remotely relevant to the topic at hand, in an attempt of shutting me down. Is this how an adult is meant to behave? And how do you expect people to trust you on anything you say when you intentionally misconstrue what someone said and lie directly to their face?

And yes, I am saying you've squandered it. You have a pretty good education and had a chance at getting a really high-paying job but refused the position. If I were you I would've accepted it so I wouldn't end up unemployed as that kind of existence is an absolute nightmare like no other. One's background should also be taken into account, same goes for one's position/situation.


Fallowfox said:


> I don't want to make anybody who has struggled to find work feel bad about themselves (since it's not a competition and I want everybody to find work that makes them feel happy), and I don't want to imply that attending a 'prestigious' university makes somebody a better person than people who haven't.
> 
> I was very fortunate to get the University placement I did. My studies were part-funded by a wealthy benefactor who wanted to support students from low-income backgrounds.


As far as work goes I've never seen or even heard you say anything negative about other people struggling to find a job not even about me, so that at least is respectable of you. You managed to finish your education on your own merits which is also recommendable and is something you ought to take with you with honour and sense of satisfaction.

I've always wanted to like you, ever since the beginning from when we first started interacting 6 years ago. I still want to like you, and it may just be wishful thinking on my end. But you're letting pride get in the way, and it is obvious to everyone around you. I don't like to publicly humiliate people but you fired the first shots. If you don't want to continue my DM's are as stated earlier in a previous reply open including on Discord.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> This is going to be a double post, for which I apologise!
> 
> I don't want to make anybody who has struggled to find work feel bad about themselves (since it's not a competition and I want everybody to find work that makes them feel happy), and I don't want to imply that attending a 'prestigious' university makes somebody a better person than people who haven't.
> 
> I was very fortunate to get the University placement I did. My studies were part-funded by a wealthy benefactor who wanted to support students from low-income backgrounds.


I don't think it makes you a better person, but it does make you qualified to talk on certain subject with authority. I also think that saying you're a scientist, to explain your qualifications and background, isn't an aggressive or arrogant move. Clearly you made your case here and I don't like seeing you slandered over that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's a quote of yours from literally just a few days ago:
> 
> If I wanted to know about the microbial life and their life cycle/ecosystem up in the Arctic I would ask you, hands down. On anything else though?
> 
> ...



I had assumed that the harmful components of car exhaust, like soot, nitrous oxides and carbon monoxide, were general knowledge.
So I thought you were being, shall we say, 'mischievous' when you asked me if the cancer-causing part of vehicle exhaust was water.
I hope you can see why it was understandable for me to think that.
If your question really was a product of genuinely curiosity, then I'm happy that I was able to provide an answer. However, in a way, you answered the question yourself when you performed a Wikipedia search for exhaust- because that article contained all of the answers further down the page.

Regarding careers, I have to respond to this kind of question in public because I hope that my response can be helpful to other people.
I've actually turned down more than one job offer over the years.
While they were good salary options, I wouldn't say they were really 'high' paying offers. 
I turned them down because I wanted to take up different offers, which I believed I would find more fulfilling.
The offers I rejected involved working for other people's projects that I was not always truly interested in- and I feel like I should have the confidence and self belief to bet on my own success if I put the work in. It's often hard, and success can sometimes be random, so it is not always fair, but few things worth chasing are easy.
The job openings I am pursuing at the moment actually don't have anything to do with microbes (I work in a few different fields). They involve a question that has been occupying my mind for several years- and I want somebody to do the work required to answer it.

Choosing between job offers, and thinking about when to accept or reject an offer, can really set the course of somebody's life. I don't want other people to think that disapproval or judgment from others should shape their choices- because this might lead people to make choices they later regret.

I am glad you recognise that I do not judge other people for their job choices or seek to 'publicly humiliate' people because of them.
I hope you understand why I felt exasperation in response to the variety of stereotypes that were applied to me about, I guess, what people imagine nasty 'lefty' people are like. Most of these stereotypes weren't true, but I don't want to risk making people think that, by denying them, that it is justified to judge people who those stereotypes _do_ describe.
For example I don't really think that whether somebody grew up in a big city or in the country should be something we judge people strongly on. Sometimes it can mean people do not understand the problems each other experience, but I hope those differences are resolved by building bridges between people.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had assumed that the harmful components of car exhaust, like soot, nitrous oxides and carbon monoxide, were general knowledge.
> So I thought you were being, shall we say, 'mischievous' when you asked me if the cancer-causing part of vehicle exhaust was water.
> I hope you can see why it was understandable for me to think that.
> If your question really was a product of genuinely curiosity, then I'm happy that I was able to provide an answer. However, in a way, you answered the question yourself when you performed a Wikipedia search for exhaust- because that article contained all of the answers further down the page.
> ...


I asked the question because I wanted to know if you were referring to the major components, of which can be deadly by themselves in large quantities, or the other minor components which are also dangerous in large quantities but can and will also be dangerous in *small* quantities. Taking the exhaust and judging it as a whole based upon the minor elements/components is the wrong approach. If we're going to judge everything based upon small potentially dangerous components then you may as well say goodbye to everything from the keyboard you use to the cellphone you have in your pocket. They all have some minor components to them that are potentially dangerous, especially the battery.

The harmful components are indeed common knowledge. Especially for people who own cars due to having to pay for the fees and taxes on the exhaust emissions. We are literally negatively impacted by this so we are naturally going to be inclined towards to want this stuff reduced, preferably eliminated so we would have less shit to pay in taxes/fees. Ideally I don't want these unwanted byproducts anymore than you do, but it's the best financially viable and defensible option for people. If or when better options become available, as in financially viable/defensible and easy to access then people will naturally jump to that better option over time and gasoline/diesel-based vehicles will slowly and naturally fade out of the markets. It's why innovation and the free markets are vital to the development of new technologies, because if we don't innovate and invent new technologies we are not going to be able to sustain ourselves in the future. "Necessity is the mother of invention" as it were.

And rejecting the job offers is understandable. If it's something you genuinely weren't interested in I see no point in forcing oneself into that position. It's commendable that you're chasing a question you've had on your mind for years and I wish you good luck on that front. Eyes on the horizon and you'll get there at some point.

The response is a result of how you've been treating people such as myself and many others for years by being outright nasty to put it mildly, and now you've been fed some of your own medicine. I have no intention of bending over and refuse having people outright tell lies about what I said straight to my face, something of which you at least should understand. Now that that is out of the system..

Wish you a good week.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Nitrogen, CO2 and water vapor, again, are not dangerous in and of themselves unless they come in large quantities and/or through prolonged exposure. I did not mention the other potentially dangerous materials coming from the exhaust, of which makes up a rather small portion of the total exhaust. Wikipedia agrees. And no one is pretending exhaust is harmless, you ought to be better than putting words in people's mouth, as people are fully capable of reading what it is you're doing. It's childish and petty and you know it. I'll quote myself, you know, *in case* you missed it the last time:


Yaka just stop, you are not a scientist or a mechanic who studies how this works.

In a perfect world/in theory the combustion process would be clean with 100% water vapor or whatever the hell thatbut in reality there are so many inconsistencies in the combustion process with unburnt fuel, bad fuel mixtures, debris, oil burning etc that the exhaust comes out extremely toxic hence why cars and vehicles have after care systems like catalytic converters, dpfs, def fluid as a attempt to further get rid of he highly toxic particles in the exhaust


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Another thing that's a pet peeve.. People using the 'appeal to authority' without stating why they have that authority.  Like telling people they aren't scientists, without knowing their backgrounds, or providing a bit of their background as well.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 24, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Yaka just stop, you are not a scientist or a mechanic who studies how this works.
> 
> In a perfect world/in theory the combustion process would be clean with 100% water vapor or whatever the hell thatbut in reality there are so many inconsistencies in the combustion process with unburnt fuel, bad fuel mixtures, debris, oil burning etc that the exhaust comes out extremely toxic hence why cars and vehicles have after care systems like catalytic converters, dpfs, def fluid as a attempt to further get rid of he highly toxic particles in the exhaust





Zenoth said:


> Another thing that's a pet peeve.. People using the 'appeal to authority' without stating why they have that authority.  Like telling people they aren't scientists, without knowing their backgrounds, or providing a bit of their background as well.


Studied and currently Heavy duty mechanic. Don't see the need to clarify what I am to apeal to something that I learned in grade 10 chem


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 24, 2022)

I would just like to say, It'd be nice to see a few gas turbine engine cars, kind of like what Chrysler did, just for the novelty and technology of turbine engines. They are so small and powerful, and incredibly fuel efficient (not economy-wise, but that there is less unburned fuel from the exhaust), not to mention, they can run on several different fuels. I think they are impractical in design, and loud as fuck, but they would certainly make the coolest cars right now. They would make great travel cars, as long as you are not idling, or have many obstacles and traffic in the way, since gas turbine engines burn a lot of fuel to self-sustain.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Studied and currently Heavy duty mechanic. Don't see the need to clarify what I am to apeal to something that I learned in grade 10 chem


then you're not a scientist either, and trust me it gets waaay more complicated after grade 10. i switched majors after Organic Chem in college because ooof. I mention it because going "you're not a scientist" at another user, means nothing if you aren't a scientist either, at least in my opinion .


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 24, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> then you're not a scientist either, and trust me it gets waaay more complicated after grade 10. i switched majors after Organic Chem in college because ooof. I mention it because going "you're not a scientist" at another user, means nothing if you aren't a scientist either, at least in my opinion .


I know sure as hell a forklift driver isn't a scientist either and I am a heavy duty mechanic which the exhaust conversation is part of because learning about combustion and exhaust is fondations of mechanics. Not really sure what you're trying to get at


----------



## Punji (Apr 24, 2022)

Formal education isn't the only requirement for qualification. Formal education does not directly translate to qualification either. Education and qualification do not translate to mastery across a field of study or technology.

If these fights have to break out about hard physical sciences, one ought to at least attack the opposing argument, not the opposing individual.

Educated people can be wrong and often are. We're only human*. Uneducated people can be right and often are. Even a broken clock is right twice a day. When dealing with hard sciences the person presenting the argument is not important to the argument itself.

*Except me, I'm a raccoon.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> Formal education isn't the only requirement for qualification. Formal education does not directly translate to qualification either. Education and qualification do not translate to mastery across a field of study or technology.
> 
> If these fights have to break out about hard physical sciences, one ought to at least attack the opposing argument, not the opposing individual.
> 
> ...


Philosophically, I'd agree with you if we're talking about university education, there are a lot of educational paths a person can take to be qualified. However, I'd point out that Fallowfox has stuck mainly to the arguments and adequately supported them in a civil manner. Another expert, who is a mechanic if I'm not mistaken, has also confirmed also what Fallowfox has said. Furthermore, what they're both saying ... has been confirmed writ large by the scientific community that has been studying automotive contributions to climate change. Expertise informs both of their opinions and anyone who understands how combustion engines work and applies the basic reasoning that millions of cars in a city will produce high levels of pollution even with technologies like a catalytic converter can work out that they are not off-base.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 24, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> then you're not a scientist either, and trust me it gets waaay more complicated after grade 10. i switched majors after Organic Chem in college because ooof. I mention it because going "you're not a scientist" at another user, means nothing if you aren't a scientist either, at least in my opinion .


He's a mechanic who knows the principles behind the engine system and the hazards linked to it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 24, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> He's a mechanic who knows the principles behind the engine system and the hazards linked to it.


Hazards linked to fumes is one of the first things any mechanics learn about. Alot of professors stress about this because most of them are old enough to see the long term health effects from fumes because alot of new mechanic dont consider the dangers of them. 
We do learn and go more extensive into the combustion process with training and field work to help diagnose issues within the engine's combustion process and exhaust system. But safety is number 1. My grandfather who I never met was also a HD diesel mechanic in the late 70's I was told was experiencing tons of health issues with prolonged exhaust with lung issues and coughing up blood. I also suffer a little bit of health issues from being exposed to fumes to where my doctor have recommended me to try wearing a respirator when exposed to exhaust fumes.
Exhaust fumes are silent killers dont take them lightly


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 24, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Hazards linked to fumes is one of the first things any mechanics learn about. Alot of professors stress about this because most of them are old enough to see the long term health effects from fumes because alot of new mechanic dont consider the dangers of them.
> We do learn and go more extensive into the combustion process with training and field work to help diagnose issues within the engine's combustion process and exhaust system. But safety is number 1. My grandfather who I never met was also a HD diesel mechanic in the late 70's I was told was experiencing tons of health issues with prolonged exhaust with lung issues and coughing up blood. I also suffer a little bit of health issues from being exposed to fumes to where my doctor have recommended me to try wearing a respirator when exposed to exhaust fumes.
> Exhaust fumes are silent killers dont take them lightly


Wrong!! Stupid liberal!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 24, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Hazards linked to fumes is one of the first things any mechanics learn about. Alot of professors stress about this because most of them are old enough to see the long term health effects from fumes because alot of new mechanic dont consider the dangers of them.
> We do learn and go more extensive into the combustion process with training and field work to help diagnose issues within the engine's combustion process and exhaust system. But safety is number 1. My grandfather who I never met was also a HD diesel mechanic in the late 70's I was told was experiencing tons of health issues with prolonged exhaust with lung issues and coughing up blood. I also suffer a little bit of health issues from being exposed to fumes to where my doctor have recommended me to try wearing a respirator when exposed to exhaust fumes.
> Exhaust fumes are silent killers dont take them lightly


I'm sorry about the health complications, but thanks for informing me.


----------



## Punji (Apr 25, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Philosophically, I'd agree with you if we're talking about university education, there are a lot of educational paths a person can take to be qualified. However, I'd point out that Fallowfox has stuck mainly to the arguments and adequately supported them in a civil manner. Another expert, who is a mechanic if I'm not mistaken, has also confirmed also what Fallowfox has said. Furthermore, what they're both saying ... has been confirmed writ large by the scientific community that has been studying automotive contributions to climate change. Expertise informs both of their opinions and anyone who understands how combustion engines work and applies the basic reasoning that millions of cars in a city will produce high levels of pollution even with technologies like a catalytic converter can work out that they are not off-base.


I don't think many if any parties in this discussion have been particularly civil, Fallow and Yaka included. I'm not taking a side in this.

Why I said such that I have on the matter is because actual real evidence can and should be used by all parties regardless of any amount of education or qualifications. Hoping on one side and claiming to know about it doesn't make the argument better. One doesn't necessarily have to be an expert to understand a topic and the academic research on it. Facts don't change when two people say them.

Instead we have seen attacks to each others' character. You're being disingenuous to defend your friends. I'm only asking that all parties attack the arguments instead of the individuals. Evidently there is a degree of negative history at play and that ought not surface in a discussion about scientifically verifiable subject matter.

It doesn't help anyone to attack other people we don't like and then pretend those we do support are totally without fault.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 25, 2022)

I hate seeing this stupid division in our already decreasing little online community.
Well fucking done.


----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 25, 2022)

I have a few things.

- My alarm ringing (No matter what i set, i always begin to hate it).
- Cold.
- Lack of communication.
- People who truly believe, they know everything.
- Text messages, that looks like the person who wrote it, just escaped first grade.
- Lack of punctuations.
- People who judge others, without any knowledge on them.
...

And the list would go on.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2022)

Prior "nuclear option" post removed by popular request (and self-reported for transparency's sake). 

Car exhaust is dangerous. Undeniably dangerous. This danger only_ increases_, and _dramatically, _when exposed in either enclosed spaces or those with poor ventilation. Should anyone have been lead otherwise (by _my_ post, by _others_ post(s), or so-on), particularly to the point of considering exposing themselves directly to automobile exhaust, _don't_. It can (and, at greater exposure levels, _will_) lead to numerous issues previously shared by other users, up to and potentially including a bad case of death.

You lot know me. Know what it takes to make me self-delete a post _and_ self-report _and_ make a follow-up statement on a comment of mine. *Exhaust is dangerous*. *Never directly expose yourself unless you are a professional both trained and equipped with the proper gear*.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 25, 2022)

This thread has gone to some really strange places.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 25, 2022)

Shipping and service fees.


----------



## Punji (Apr 25, 2022)

_Microwaves_.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

Gravity


----------



## ben909 (Apr 25, 2022)

that avatar was considered a cartoon so when i find a dvd of it it has adds for sponge bob on it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

8.6% inflation


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 25, 2022)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Shipping and service fees.


Shut up I hope you have to pay $50 shipping forever


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 25, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> 8.6% inflation



You wish it was only 8.6%


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> You wish it was only 8.6%




Fill me up, Daddy.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 25, 2022)

When people put brass testicles on the back of their trucks (It's an actual thing. I'm serious) 
Also, when people leave their car windows rolled down while playing loud obnoxious music
Drivers who turn reeeeeally slow at a green light, making everyone behind them form a line and possibly missing the light
Radio stations that use too many sound effects and play generic mainstreamed music when they claim to be edgy and daring.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

I hate all brass testicles.


----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 26, 2022)

Having to drink my coffee cold... Exactly right now.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 26, 2022)

I hate my job. I just hate it so much. I hate these managers who treat people like single-use meatbags.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2022)

Most of my coworkers are giganormies, some twice my age and even there I heard the "if X wins I'm leaving the country" childish twitter crap, shit's contagious


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

I hate that when I go to buy a new Lego set I realize that a $20 set would have cost $10 when I was a kid. Curse you price increases and inflation!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I hate that when I go to buy a new Lego set I realize that a $20 set would have cost $10 when I was a kid. Curse you price increases and inflation!


My girlfriend's cousin buys Lego sets from Target for her daughter when the kid does well in the school. I've heard her said they sell the sets reasonably. You could also try the Lego store since I'm assuming they'd offer the best deal.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I hate that when I go to buy a new Lego set I realize that a $20 set would have cost $10 when I was a kid. Curse you price increases and inflation!



Legos have been proven to be a better investment than gold.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My girlfriend's cousin buys Lego sets from Target for her daughter when the kid does well in the school. I've heard her said they sell the sets reasonably. You could also try the Lego store since I'm assuming they'd offer the best deal.


Oh they are still priced decently, I guess its just mostly nostalgia at this point. All my favorite themes I grew up with have all been phased out and discontinued.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Legos have been proven to be a better investment than gold.


I agree with this point.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh they are still priced decently, I guess its just mostly nostalgia at this point. All my favorite themes I grew up with have all been phased out and discontinued.


Yeah, I remember liking them as kid and using them in robotic club. Just remembered K'nex as well too, lol.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Yeah, I remember liking them as kid and using them in robotic club. Just remembered K'nex as well too, lol.


I used to have some of the knex roller coasters. Bionicle was pretty much my childhood.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Legos have been proven to be a better investment than gold.


I bought a technic porsche 911 gt3 rs for $675 last month and the original price in 2018 was $450 and most for sale in my area are going for $1000 because the set is retired 
So yeah, better then gold lol


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 27, 2022)

Adults who can’t handle hearing swears. Can’t stand when I, a fully grown adult man, will casually drop a swear like “fuck” and get nasty glares from some entitled prudish man-child nearby. I’m sorry but this isn’t a kindergarten classroom — it’s public. If you can’t handle hearing mean words then maybe you should learn to wear some earbuds when you have to leave the home. I’m not sure how some adults truly function in society if hearing a light swear word upsets them enough to need to glare at me.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> This thread has gone to some really strange places.


Just like Indiana spring weather, give it a few days, we will be all over the map here. FAF at its finest.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 27, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> I bought a technic porsche 911 gt3 rs for $675 last month and the original price in 2018 was $450 and most for sale in my area are going for $1000 because the set is retired
> So yeah, better then gold lol


Your Legos are used, so it is devalued


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 27, 2022)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Your Legos are used, so it is devalued


You are used so does that make you devalued


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 27, 2022)

I hate Facebook. 
And migraines.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Adults who can’t handle hearing swears. Can’t stand when I, a fully grown adult man, will casually drop a swear like “fuck” and get nasty glares from some entitled prudish man-child nearby. I’m sorry but this isn’t a kindergarten classroom — it’s public. If you can’t handle hearing mean words then maybe you should learn to wear some earbuds when you have to leave the home. I’m not sure how some adults truly function in society if hearing a light swear word upsets them enough to need to glare at me.


You would have loved Pensacola Christian College then. I was the only person there who I know ever swore. Everyone else said "Frick you" or "what the frick". When a student got raped when I was there my immediate response was to say the whole incident was terrible and "fucked up". The main gossip for the next few days wasnt about the horrific rape but rather me saying fuck. I am so glad I left that place.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

hides using "app" instead of "crap"


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2022)

Doing laundry. Everything about it, bleh.

Discord. "Oh, I see you're copying an image from a website to Discord? Let me duplicate that for you, obviously you want two identical copies of the same thing."


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm happy for my new salary but I'm not looking forward to what it might look like during tax season. I don't want to owe the government money :')


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm happy for my new salary but I'm not looking forward to what it might look like during tax season. I don't want to owe the government money :')


Don’t worry! If you send me the tax money I’ll make sure the government doesn’t steal it from you ;3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)

I hate whenever I forget I am low on shampoo and don't have enough to wash my hair properly when showering.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 28, 2022)

I hate how addicted I am to TikTok.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate Linux Ubuntu. It already killed two of my flashdrives.

"Lighter, gives you more control in comparison to Windows"

Fuck off.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate finding hairs on things that shouldn't have hairs on them 

Like food, desks at work, tools, etc. 

It's just bleh.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hate Linux Ubuntu. It already killed two of my flashdrives.
> 
> "Lighter, gives you more control in comparison to Windows"
> 
> Fuck off.


Windows definitely gives a more comprehensive universe of products and better troubleshooting in a pinch.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Windows definitely gives a more comprehensive universe of products and better troubleshooting in a pinch.



I'm fairly certain that I just bricked my laptop with this linux bullshit. Will try to get it fixed tomorrow because I'm trying really hard not to shoot the shit out of everything.

Fuck linux forever.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate chihuahuas.
(Sorry to all the chihuahua lovers out there <3 Just can’t stand the little gremlins)


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

yay i am not the only one who has issues with dogs


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I hate chihuahuas.
> (Sorry to all the chihuahua lovers out there <3 Just can’t stand the little gremlins)


I've worked with dogs in numerous jobs and can understand.

The little dogs are without a doubt the grumpiest. This is mostly because owners of small dogs think it's cute for example when their chihuahuas charge and bark at guests. Yeah, it's not as dangerous as a rottweiler, but that's still a dog that's bearing his or her teeth and ready to bite, and thus they need the behavioral training to not do that like with any other larger breed of dog.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

and because owners cannot possible comprehend that their precious yap is bad


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Lot of pup-shaming going on today.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Lot of pup-shaming going on today.


To clarify, I don't hate any kind of dog breed.

It's the lack of training people invest with their dogs that causes aggressive and territorial behavior in life. With any dog, it's most crucial to begin training them at a young age because that's when they learn the quickest. People sometimes don't pay attention to behaviors puppies display like barking at family members, growling, or food hoarding, because people find the scene adorable.

It can 'look' cute, but it's a whole different picture when that 12-pound puppy is now 80 and could seriously hurt someone. A lot of the dogs I took care of in shelters got there because their owners weren't responsible and didn't dedicate the time to train them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> To clarify, I don't hate any kind of dog breed.
> 
> It's the lack of training people invest with their dogs that causes aggressive and territorial behavior in life. With any dog, it's most crucial to begin training them at a young age because that's when they learn the quickest. People sometimes don't pay attention to behaviors puppies display like barking at family members, growling, or food hoarding, because people find the scene adorable.
> 
> It can 'look' cute, but it's a whole different picture when that 12-pound puppy is now 80 and could seriously hurt someone. A lot of the dogs I took care of in shelters got there because their owners weren't responsible and didn't dedicate the time to train them.


The best training is snuggles.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The best training is snuggles.


This is true. Positive reinforcement like praise and affection is the best thing you can do. Dogs love it like nothing else. No matter how small of a task, or request, I give them showers of love because it helps them stay in that pattern. 

Of course, I love my dogs anyway, so I'm snuggling them all the time regardless XD.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The best training is snuggles.



My dogs are absolute angels as long as I have food.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

*aggressively pup shames*


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

*tries starting feline uprising*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

Dogs rule and cats drool.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Dogs rule and cats drool.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Dogs rule and cats drool.


PREACH


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

*jumps into a foxhole*
UwU


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *jumps into a foxhole*
> UwU


(moved theads)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *jumps into a foxhole*
> UwU


OwO to the max.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 30, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hope you can figure out how to get the micro-plastics out of our bloodstreams. I remember when you could get milk in glass bottles at the store, 32oz glass bottles of soda and one gallon glass jugs of apple cider. Glass, not plastic. Never heard of scinetists finding micro-glass in our bloodstream. Plastics will be the downfall of the human race because it's cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle plastic back into clean plastic. Plastic pollution will be the thing that kills this planet.





Fallowfox said:


> You're totally right about the overwhelming issue of plastic pollution as well- another immense challenge.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... there were some people on here discussing a topic around "microplastics" (last week)..... but - I'm unable to find it anywhere on here now.... . (I did a simple search today and I came up with nothing).
> 
> If someone who reads this could point me in the right direction (as to where this topic is located) - I'd appreciate it.... as there were some things on the topic there, that I wanted to add (which I'm unable to do now, as I can't find it).
> 
> @Fallowfox @Frank Gulotta I believe you two (correct me if I'm wrong) we're some of the users discussing it..... @Flamingo - or is this a closed discussion now that's off limits?...... any thoughts from you all?


Okay....... now I found it..... (the whole micro-plastics thing).
@Kellan Meig'h @Fallowfox @Baron Tredegar
---------------------------------
Anyways..... here's my spiel on it - if you will..... in (what I think is) a sort of "contrary opinion" to the overall consensus I'm hearing on this thread.

So I'll chime in if I may, and give a few opinions of my own, about the whole micro-plastics thing.

I honestly don't see any correlation.... (at least yet anyway) - as far as plastics being harmful to human health in any serious way. Whilst it's certainly not healthy for us to have too much of it in our world, and indeed, in our bodies (I agree with most people there).... it needs to be said however, that: the science is currently somewhat "flimsy" at best - as to whether it actually causes any detrimental health effects onto the human body..... and so frankly - it remains to be seen if this is really an "a-ha" kinda moment, as far as it being a game-changing medical discovery.

Or, whether it's just another environmental phenomenon that humans on the Earth have to deal with and have grown accustomed to.

And..... since I've read the topic being discussed on this thread (the other day), I've "dug in" and did a little research myself on it; and.... the overwhelming consensus I've encountered (by everything I've read so far) is that it's not really proven or disproven yet - as far as it being a negative factor onto human health.

Frankly, there's plastic items........ just about everywhere, right? * In keyboards, telephones, laptops, coffee cups, eyeglasses, remote controls, toys, flash drives, take out serving containers, and so on.

And we've...... been using plastic items in our society since World War II. And in the past seventy-plus years we've been using these items - there has *yet* to be any massive health-related illnesses that we can directly attribute to the usage of these products..... so far as I can find out.

And so - I don't think people should necessarily "sound the alarm bells" so loudly, like some people (such as those on here are doing)...... without any real adequate evidence in hand that backs up these "sky is falling" types of claims..... in which some scientific and environmental groups insist is a pressing issue for us to address right away.

More research is clearly needed, but...... until such evidence exists that proves that these are indeed as detrimental to our health (as some are claiming it is) I think there's many of us - including myself that'll take some of these claims with a grain of salt.
------------------
Just imagine...... if plastics was completely eliminated from the World (like some of these environmental groups are demanding that we do) and in turn, the sheer cost to produce these items (like the examples above) that we've all grown accustomed to and need in our society - *skyrockets*.

We consumers (both rich and poor alike) will all be paying much more at that point. And thus - such an enormous economic impact better be done very meticulously and very carefully - and not in a knee jerk fashion like some of these special interest groups immediately want.
------------------
So there..... (there's my take on it). Hopefully, it'll give some out there some re-assurances, that using a plastic fork at dinner tonight isn't going to kill you....... (and it won't - even if you did so, every day for the rest of your life). We'll all be fine. ☺


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

I am aware that I have been quoted with questions about microplastic pollution a few times. 
The user doing this is on my ignore list, but they continue to address me, so I am going to offer a very short response. 

I don't believe I have made any specific claims about harm microplastics could cause, so I am a bit surprised to see somebody quoting me to passionately argue that they are innocuous. 
I will point out that examples of large-scaled health problems associated with plastic pollution include 'PCB' pollution, within which microplastics plays a major role because of their long residence time and wide dispersal in the environment. 
The next family of chemical additives frequently found in plastics that you are going to begin hearing more about in the news are 'PFAS'.

These two families of chemicals are part of the reason for a widespread increase in human infertility.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

I have no clue how I got called into this debate. I just think we need to change as much plastic items over to paper or biodegradable materials.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2022)

anime


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am aware that I have been quoted with questions about microplastic pollution a few times.
> The user doing this is on my ignore list, but they continue to address me, so I am going to offer a very short response.
> 
> I don't believe I have made any specific claims about harm microplastics could cause, so I am a bit surprised to see somebody quoting me to passionately argue that they are innocuous.
> ...


@Fallowfox Fallow, this is the second time you've said this to me...... (if I recall right) that I'm on your "ignore list".

And - I'm a bit surprised that a long term user (such as yourself) doesn't know how to use the block feature by now. You need to actually *hit* the ignore button..... so that the other user is aware of your block.

Simply saying that someone is "blocked" doesn't make them so, buttercup..... you need to actually go through the process - like I told this other lady over here:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, - I'd certinaly be glad to "respect the block" if there actually was one on there (on my profile)..... but - as of today that I checked - I wasn't blocked with you, specifically... and so, your posting was fair game (and within the forum rules on here) at the time.
> 
> * As a future tip though: (when you toggle your cursor over my username there's a little button called "ignore" that appears within that little square that pops up, and you can hit though)... and at that point I'll be invisible to you going forward..... (if you wish to utilize this)..... okay?


.... until then - other users (people like myself) won't be aware of your "block" - and we will still inadvertently reply to your postings on here.

► You're certainly free to hit that button though if you wish..... frankly, I don't feel I have any reason to on my end, at this point.

And if you still decide not to do so then your postings can still *technically* be politely replied to (as it's not a rule violation) for me to do so..... and at that point, you've got no right (I think) to complain that you're still getting certain responses on threads that you don't want to see.

And furthermore, as I also said at one point (to another user):


Connor J. Coyote said:


> But in any case - if you wanted me to respect the block, then..... why did you choose to interact with me on this thread then, to begin with?


Your response to my posting here:


Fallowfox said:


> I am aware that I have been quoted with questions about microplastic pollution a few times.
> The user doing this is on my ignore list, but they continue to address me, so I am going to offer a very short response.
> 
> I don't believe I have made any specific claims about harm microplastics could cause, so I am a bit surprised to see somebody quoting me to passionately argue that they are innocuous.
> ...


...... shouldn't have happened in the first place then.... right? ☺ Why didn't you just ignore it and move on at that point then?

But.... as always with me on here:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> I welcome interactions though, and thus - my responses to you were based on forum etiquette (of give and take amongst peers on threads, and the interactions that result in that dynamic) and my thoughts were based on my opinions.


And so..... until you go through the actual process (of hitting the button), then - I'm unaware of your ignore or block, and your postings are still not a violation for me to reply to. 

☺ Thank you. ☺
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Baron Tredegar said:


> I have no clue how I got called into this debate. I just think we need to change as much plastic items over to paper or biodegradable materials.


Umm hmm... well.... I wanted to give a sort of "counter-opinion" on the topic because I wasn't hearing it anywhere else on here...... and so - I figured I'd put it out there - as there's many of us that feel this way. ☺

And so, I mentioned you (like those other users) because you sort of addressed the topic.... and I figured you may be interested in reading on it.
--------------------------------
In any case..... plastics isn't going to kill anyone..... and, that's the bottom line of my writings above - for whatever it's worth to people. ☺
---------------------------------


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

*Please *stop repeatedly trying to contact me.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> *Please *stop repeatedly trying to contact me.


Just report. They don't want to believe the 2019 update was real. I have already explained this to them and they still don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just report. They don't want to believe the 2019 update was real. I have already explained this to them and they still don't take no for an answer.


One issue with how this new "ignore" function works is that you can't see their posts but they can see yours. If you had some sort of tag indicating you were ignored it'd be useful, or revert to the previous actual block function where neither would see each other's posts.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> One issue with how this new "ignore" function works is that you can't see their posts but they can see yours. If you had some sort of tag indicating you were ignored it'd be useful, or revert to the previous actual block function where neither would see each other's posts.



I totally agree. Some people seem to get a heads up that they're blocked but I don't seem to be one of those lucky few. XD every one ive ignored reaches out to me at some point. Xenforo really took ten steps backwards for thinking this was a good idea.

The difference here though is they've been made aware of it numerous times, and have even had their posts removed in the past. They also participated in the discussion back in 2019 when this change took place so there's really no excuse imo.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I totally agree. Some people seem to get a heads up that they're blocked but I don't seem to be one of those lucky few. XD every one ive ignored reaches out to me at some point. Xenforo really took ten steps backwards for thinking this was a good idea.
> 
> The difference here though is they've been made aware of it numerous times, and have even had their posts removed in the past. They also participated in the discussion back in 2019 when this change took place so there's really no excuse imo.


Some people might complain but you at least have a literal "heads up" by the fact that the block is going both ways and both know it. With this ignore thing you don't even get a heads up unless you're explicitly told which is rather weird to me. Kind of comes off as if they want to moderate less IMO.



Fallowfox said:


> *Please *stop repeatedly trying to contact me.


Hmm. Am I on this list? If I am then I am going to stop interacting with you if you don't mind.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. *Am I on this list?* If I am then I am going to stop interacting with you if you don't mind.



No; I think there's only 2 or 3 users on there who post regularly. (About 80% of my ignore list is actually banned spam bots. I blacked out names for users who are not banned but most of those are accounts with only a single post linking to a company website).
The active users on my list all regularly talk about me so I am wondering whether it's an effective feature anyway! ;}

Anyway, I posted this screenshot just because I realise that, since the forum doesn't tell you, the user in question might not realise and I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> No; I think there's only 2 or 3 users on there who post regularly. (About 80% of my ignore list is actually banned spam bots. I blacked out names for users who are not banned but most of those are accounts with only a single post linking to a company website).
> The active users on my list all regularly talk about me so I am wondering whether it's an effective feature anyway! ;}


Appreciate it at the very least. If I ever ended up on that list I would appreciate if you told me directly.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Some people might complain but you at least have a literal "heads up" by the fact that the block is going both ways and both know it. With this ignore thing you don't even get a heads up unless you're explicitly told which is rather weird to me. Kind of comes off as if they want to moderate less IMO.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Am I on this list? If I am then I am going to stop interacting with you if you don't mind.



No you're not on the list! You are fine! Most of the people that are, are kinda related to my pet peeves to be honest. XD or the creepy spammer dude with 20+alts. 

From what I understand it was a software thing that is out of their control. It was a part of the update after we had that long outage if I remember right. I can definitely understand the awkwardness of informing someone you've blocked them. XD but if I also remember THAT part right you can just report and they'll be the bearer of bad news on your behalf.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> No you're not on the list! You are fine! Most of the people that are, are kinda related to my pet peeves to be honest. XD or the creepy spammer dude with 20+alts.
> 
> From what I understand it was a software thing that is out of their control. It was a part of the update after we had that long outage if I remember right. I can definitely understand the awkwardness of informing someone you've blocked them. XD but if I also remember THAT part right you can just report and they'll be the bearer of bad news on your behalf.


Oh god no, the question weren't directed at you, love. Glad to hear I am not on your naughty list though. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> No you're not on the list! You are fine! Most of the people that are, are kinda related to my pet peeves to be honest. XD or the creepy spammer dude with 20+alts.
> 
> From what I understand it was a software thing that is out of their control. It was a part of the update after we had that long outage if I remember right. I can definitely understand the awkwardness of informing someone you've blocked them. XD but if I also remember THAT part right you can just report and they'll be the bearer of bad news on your behalf.



The one thing that buys an instant ignore-ticket from me is people who make creepy comments about the age of consent.


----------



## Punji (May 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> One issue with how this new "ignore" function works is that you can't see their posts but they can see yours. If you had some sort of tag indicating you were ignored it'd be useful, or revert to the previous actual block function where neither would see each other's posts.


One big problem I have with the old system is that it allows for users to trash talk each other and spread abuse and rumours without the other person being able to see or refute any of the bogus claims or insults.

I'm sure many people have seen this kind of behaviour here, elsewhere, and in real life often enough for it to be a real concern. There are already users here who spread rumours they can't substantiate. We don't need to give them even greater protection while they do so.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

Punji said:


> One big problem I have with the old system is that it allows for users to trash talk each other and spread abuse and rumours without the other person being able to see or refute any of the bogus claims or insults.
> 
> I'm sure many people have seen this kind of behaviour here, elsewhere, and in real life often enough for it to be a real concern. There are already users here who spread rumours they can't substantiate. We don't need to give them even greater protection while they do so.


If it's public it can be addressed. If it's private you can't really address it unless another person reports it that is part of the conversation. If push comes to shove I have no issues making my ignore/block list public or the very least show that this person is on said list.

If I block or ignore someone it's for a damn good reason.


----------



## Punji (May 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> If it's public it can be addressed. If it's private you can't really address it unless another person reports it that is part of the conversation. If push comes to shove I have no issues making my ignore/block list public or the very least show that this person is on said list.
> 
> If I block or ignore someone it's for a damn good reason.


It would be public but the target of the slander wouldn't be able to see it directly, unless logged out.

I feel this would be deliberately done for the relative safety of attacking someone. The current system may not be perfect but it does allow people to still see and respond to content.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

Punji said:


> It would be public but the target of the slander wouldn't be able to see it directly, unless logged out.
> 
> I feel this would be deliberately done for the relative safety of attacking someone. The current system may not be perfect but it does allow people to still see and respond to content.


The previous system prevented direct mention let alone replies if you had been blocked and it were considered harassment according to the CoC, 2.4 specifically.

The current system feels lackluster and way more one-sided. You can't see their posts but they can see yours.


----------



## Rayd (May 1, 2022)

steam

fuck steam

the video game distribution service not the gas


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> No you're not on the list! You are fine! Most of the people that are, are kinda related to my pet peeves to be honest. XD or the creepy spammer dude with 20+alts.


What about me? I never had an issue with you, or at least that I can remember, but I had removed some replies in recent months, because I didn't think they were getting read tbh, and have not seen any direct interaction within any conversation for almost two years, except for the thumbing up posts with people who I have opposing opinions with (I do as well), not to mention, you randomly came off my follow list, RamJet did too  a while back, as well as a few others, so I unfollowed in return, but I re-followed Ram after I saw him talk more recently because I know him longer. I figured I probably said something well over a year ago, idk. I kind of suspected you had me on the ignore list because it felt like you weren't seeing anything I posted, and you would only like posts of the people who were saying something opposed to my views, but when I said some stuff regarding health and anxiety with relatable stuff, I just deleted my reply. 

I just ask because several people ghosted me a lot in the past.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> What about me?


Yes.
(Keeping this short because I don't think it'd be appropriate to go into detail publicly. I promise  I'm not being snarky.)


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> *Please *stop repeatedly trying to contact me.



No RAM on this list? 

No ASTA?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 1, 2022)

Xenforo. This has to be the worst forum software out there. I can make phpBB dance a jig but Xenforo really doesn't know how to do IP or country blocking correctly. Their latest update really farked those functions solidly. I belong to another Xenforo board that's being hammered by Chinese bots offering fake diplomas from whatever school of the post. Like hundreds of posts daily. I'm not a mod there so I can't do anything about it besides just giving up on that forum. Especially since I've offered my assistance more than a few times. I'm retired so I can jump in several times a day and fix things.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Screw the people that abused the after call feature! I can't write my notes on 30 seconds or less!

What's worse it just said 'fuck you' and threw me into a call in less than 30seconds! Now I'm gonna have to spend my break catching up and hope I remember everything that transpired during the call. DX


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

RAM said:


> No RAM on this list?
> 
> No ASTA?



No Ram. ;}
 but I _do_ have a user called 'DogRapist' on this list.  They only ever posted 3 messages.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 2, 2022)

I hate it when a game uses the A, S, D, and W buttons for movement, and I have to change it to the arrow keys. I especially hate it when it won't even let me do that.


----------



## Zenoth (May 2, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm fairly certain that I just bricked my laptop with this linux bullshit. Will try to get it fixed tomorrow because I'm trying really hard not to shoot the shit out of everything.
> 
> Fuck linux forever.


Which version of linux are you using? It can feel harder to troubleshoot than windows but it's pretty much the same steps.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 3, 2022)

I really hate seeing artists on the main site having to lock comments from drama seeking creeps & morons who never read anything.


----------



## Rimna (May 3, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> Which version of linux are you using? It can feel harder to troubleshoot than windows but it's pretty much the same steps.


Unutnu.

I resolved the problem by installing windows from a dvd.

The built-in Linux app that is supposed to make bootable USB flashdrives wasn't working, and it wouldn't get the windows iso to work at all.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Unutnu.
> 
> I resolved the problem by installing windows from a dvd.
> 
> The built-in Linux app that is supposed to make bootable USB flashdrives wasn't working, and it wouldn't get the windows iso to work at all.


This seems to be an ongoing thing with Ubuntu. I've dealt with only being able to make bootable Linux recovery USB drives, no Windoze ones. That's why I recommend Linux Mint. I don't think it suffers from too many fingers in the soup like Ubuntu.

And, don't like Win10 but really don't like Win11. will be transitioning to Linux Mint soon.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 5, 2022)

It takes a special kind of stupid to be afraid of a billionaire setting speech free, and root for another billionaire seeking to control it


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It takes a special kind of stupid to be afraid of a billionaire setting speech free, and root for another billionaire seeking to control it


The only ones crying at this is Reddit which seem to love shutting anyone down with zero irony. Saw someone on my Twitter feed cry while locking anyone from replying?.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 5, 2022)

Boredom. 

I hate boredom.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 5, 2022)

I literally don't understand why Elon Musk purchasing Twitter is a huge issue. 

Maybe I'm just out-of-touch since I don't use the site (or really any mainstream social media platform for that matter) so the ramifications of such a deal aren't readily apparent to me. I dunno.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

RAM said:


> I literally don't understand why Elon Musk purchasing Twitter is a huge issue.
> 
> Maybe I'm just out-of-touch since I don't use the site (or really any mainstream social media platform for that matter) so the ramifications of such a deal aren't readily apparent to me. I dunno.



_To my knowledge_ Elon Musk was found to have mislead shareholders in statements he has made on twitter.
Legally, his tweets relating to investment have to be approved by an oversight board before they are published.
He was also the subject of a defamation case, after he accused a diver who rescued boys trapped in a cave of being a paedophile. (The diver had previously turned down Elon Musk's offer to provide a miniaturised submarine to assist the rescue, on the grounds it would not fit inside the cave).

So the substantial criticism is probably that he could be a risky pair of hands to place the company in, if he is unable to separate management of the company from his personal drama.

_Personally_, I suspect when Elon Musk speaks of free speech on twitter, what he really means is that he doesn't like getting sued when his statements about investments are found to be misleading. But controlling twitter won't help him there, because those matters are settled in courtrooms.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 5, 2022)

I hate migraines.


----------



## Zenoth (May 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Unutnu.
> 
> I resolved the problem by installing windows from a dvd.
> 
> The built-in Linux app that is supposed to make bootable USB flashdrives wasn't working, and it wouldn't get the windows iso to work at all.


I second the use of Linux mint or puppy Linux. The distro hub has great documentation on them. Easy install and very user friendly. You can test drive them using virtual box on windoze


----------



## Rayd (May 6, 2022)

we sharing ignore lists now?


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> we sharing ignore lists now?
> 
> View attachment 131614


... is my shit list really that much shorter?!

i only have 2 non banned people


----------



## Rayd (May 6, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... is my shit list really that much shorter?!
> 
> i only have 2 non banned people


mine has like 3 banned people, 2 or 3 inactive people, and the rest range from semi active to very active. i even discovered you can ignore mods, which has been helpful, lol.


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

so does clearing the banned bot account speed up load times?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2022)

People who use suicide and/or self harm as a means to garner attention through emotional blackmail/manipulation.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 7, 2022)

I hate the new system, and prefer the old block system. It seems wrong that people can just ignore (ghost) you, yet, you wouldn't even know it, but they can see your back and forth messages with other members and still engage in the conversations somehow. The current system allows people to just kind of be passive-aggressive, and tbh, there's a few people, even some I never got along with all the time that I still don't mind talking to, besides the ones I love talking to, and are amazing people, however, this environment has been really shitty over the last few months, that, admittedly, I didn't exactly help make better either. However, I hate to say this because there's people I really think that are special here, but, I've been enjoying my time with new furs elsewhere, and going into a new environment where people make me feel really loved and not always competed against, or having grudges held against me while pretending to let go of them, it makes a huge difference in how people make me feel in terms of my own worth, the feeling of being encapsulated in love I've never felt in a long time, if not, ever, and I don't have to question that, or come back into these vibes of animosity lingering when some users see my face around, or whether there's rumors being spread about me to other users because of my views/beliefs, my health, and various things. Having to come back here and question whether another user can no longer even see through my flaws, let alone my messages (unless there's drama involved), or start to becoming bitter toward me about things that we may not see eye to eye with, or if the malicious things being said about me got into someone else's head, etc, isn't a very healthy feeling, knowing the member can just hit the ignore button instead of trying to reconcile, and I wouldn't even know they feel a certain way toward me, which is not very reassuring for someone like me who struggles with a lot of social phobia, and the fear of not having friends, or losing the ones I already thought I had. I've been pushed to the end, in very tough times in my life, but I can't say it was entirely bad, because after discovering some new furs, and feeling this genuine love and playful interaction without hesitation or question, there's a slight relief and fulfillment in my heart.

I'll continue to post shit here, especially heavy metal music \m/, but I won't engage too much, at least on these forums.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

https://davidicke.com/2022/05/05/cdc-tracked-millions-of-phones-to-surveil-lockdown-orders/ Back off, creeps! what are they, LARPing as the Stasi?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://davidicke.com/2022/05/05/cdc-tracked-millions-of-phones-to-surveil-lockdown-orders/ Back off, creeps! what are they, LARPing as the Stasi?


I would not trust this source, that guy David Icke is a known conspiracy theorist who thinks that alien annunaki lizard people are behind everything and has endorsed the anti-Semitic protocols of the elders of zion.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would not trust this source, that guy David Icke is a known conspiracy theorist who thinks that bleh bleh bleh


I mean, if I had found an article from CNN I would've shared this one instead despite the fact they occasionally spread conspiracy theories as well, but for some reason they don't seem to be interested in this story









						CDC Tracked Millions of Phones to See If Americans Followed COVID Lockdown Orders
					

Newly released documents showed the CDC planned to use phone location data to monitor schools and churches, and wanted to use the data for many non-COVID-19 purposes, too.




					www.vice.com
				



Here's the outlet that broke it through a FOI act, is it now worth checking out?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2022)

Ok, wow.  Sharing ignore lists: 0.  I try not to ignore anyone, really.  I may not like or agree with someone, but everyone once in a while, they have good ideas or an intriguing thought that might spark a question or require further insight.  True, a few of you are conspiracy nuts or rile things up on flimsy grounds, but sometimes further positive research is generated.

I think I'm on 5 or 6 people's lists that have posted here, probably another 20 or so, conservatively.  Yes, a heads-up would be nice, but a general blue falcon approach also let's me know I screwed a pooch.



Frank Gulotta said:


> I mean, if I had found an article from CNN I would've shared this one instead despite the fact they occasionally spread conspiracy theories as well, but for some reason they don't seem to be interested in this story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see that as different from John Oliver buying the data on Washington, DC.  It seems useful to study human behavior during a major outbreak, as 3rd world countries seem to do a lot better than 1st world ones due to interconnection.  I see the US population as rampant "me not thee" entitlement that is likely to end the human race.  Yes, talking global warming amongst other things.  We generally lack the common sense of other places, overall.



TyraWadman said:


> No you're not on the list! You are fine! Most of the people that are, are kinda related to my pet peeves to be honest. XD or the creepy spammer dude with 20+alts.
> 
> From what I understand it was a software thing that is out of their control. It was a part of the update after we had that long outage if I remember right. I can definitely understand the awkwardness of informing someone you've blocked them. XD but if I also remember THAT part right you can just report and they'll be the bearer of bad news on your behalf.


I am on the ignore list, I think.  But I don't think it's the "I pushed the button, go away harpy" one.  Just "wtf, witch" one.  

If someone wants to know if someone is blocking them, it's really simple: read the responses without being a self-absorbed narcissist.  If it is a response to you, congrats.  If it seems a response to someone else, you're ignored.

Or you could, I don't know, do something revolutionary - and, again, I don't know- be respectful of them and their opinion even if it's completely insane.  Again, may find a chance nugget of gold.  catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 7, 2022)

I remember having a lot of highly childish folk blocking me for either no reason or because they can't cope having anyone challenge them. I ended up having to trim my Twitter feed because I noticed most were assholes who implode at nothing.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would not trust this source, that guy David Icke is a known conspiracy theorist who thinks that alien annunaki lizard people are behind everything and has endorsed the anti-Semitic protocols of the elders of zion.



David Icke's beliefs about the Queen of England secretly being a lizard would be hilarious if his wild conspiracy's had not also inspired arson attacks.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, wow.  Sharing ignore lists:



What have I started? Sorry about that. S:


----------



## LilMuffin65 (May 7, 2022)

Stan Culture.


----------



## LilMuffin65 (May 7, 2022)

Oops replied twice.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Buzzfeed.

I read a random article with slides on things that should be seen as normal. Taking yourself to the movies, eating alone, etc. Great. Those are definitely awesome things that should be seen as normal. 

Then it mentioned STDs. Then I saw it was published from Buzzfeed so it all made sense as to why they would try to slide that in near the end.

I think we should be allowed to discuss it for sure, and I definitely think people should have access to this kind of information and shouldn't be immediately shamed for having it. But in the article it said 'most people have HPV anyways' and treat the topic with a YOLO kind of attitude. Medication can't cure everything and the tradeoffs for most of the diseases out there aren't worth the risk. 

A part of me wants to believe I'm just missing bits and pieces of a larger conversation and I'm just misunderstanding something, but seeing the Buzzfeed as a source makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Buzzfeed.
> 
> I read a random article with slides on things that should be seen as normal. Taking yourself to the movies, eating alone, etc. Great. Those are definitely awesome things that should be seen as normal.
> 
> ...


I think this is false anyway.
Most people will contract HPV at some point, but at any instant only a minority of people have the disease. 

It also causes cancer so I don't know why anybody would think it's not serious?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think this is false anyway.
> Most people will contract HPV at some point, but at any instant only a minority of people have the disease.
> 
> It also causes cancer so I don't know why anybody would think it's not serious?



That just makes it even more frustrating DX


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

When the water tastes and smells like dish soap. 
Guess the dishwasher didn't do a very good job today.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)

Bad hair days


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)

Every Shrek movie besides the first one.


----------



## Punji (May 8, 2022)

Getting shampoo in my eyes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 8, 2022)

We never get back the time we waste.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2022)

Misleading video thumbnails. Especially ones that go the extra mile and use some gross/disgusting image.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Buzzfeed.
> 
> I read a random article with slides on things that should be seen as normal. Taking yourself to the movies, eating alone, etc. Great. Those are definitely awesome things that should be seen as normal.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think even people who actually read it regularly, know it's a failing pile of garbage, they have to. I remember far back I got hooked because some of the feel-good pieces have this effect. But at some point in between the "what fruit are you?" crappy tests and horrible hot takes, it all falls apart


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 9, 2022)

Movies that are cropped to look "cinematic", or "widescreen" on standard HDTV. I'm not at the theater, so I like to take advantage of my entire 16:9 screen... It's much more enjoyable to watch an old movie that's mastered at 16:9 upscaled by my TV to 4k than stream a modern movie with letterboxing, which makes everything look smaller, softer and not fully scaled out to enjoy the entire picture and details that my TV is capable of. It looks like I'm watching the movie not very meticulously and lacking in depth, and I never liked it on DVD when that shit came out, and saw it on the old tube TVs.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 9, 2022)

When you dedicate time and put in effort into building a friendship bit then the person decides you don't actually care about them and that they don't need friends because they had a bad day or some shit and refuse to talk. 

I can understand 'hey I'm not in the mood to talk' but nah. Full on 'i don't need friends' emo bullshit like I wasnt the person going out of my way to try and cheer you up/game with you. -n-


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 10, 2022)

Rayd said:


> we sharing ignore lists now?
> 
> View attachment 131614



Mine


----------



## ben909 (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> View attachment 131767
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.


no bots even?!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> no bots even?!


I don't know know who's a bot.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

I don’t even know how to ignore someone. I don’t care.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 10, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I don’t even know how to ignore someone. I don’t care.


I am the same way. It will take a lot for someone to get on my bad side.


----------



## ben909 (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I don't know know who's a bot.


1 post of containing a link to a place selling something

usually lacks an fa page link, or its broken
and so on


----------



## Rayd (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 131767


you are much more patient than i. some people's posts on this forum make me immediately wince tbh


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I don't know know who's a bot.



If they are a newly registered user with only 1 post, hyper-linking to a business, then they are a bot. 

Typically the bots have been using concatenated human names such as 'AmandaRose', 'DannyXiao', 'EmilyKatyn'.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 10, 2022)

Rayd said:


> you are much more patient than i. some people's posts on this forum make me immediately wince tbh


I had one user ignored, then I said fuck it, doesn't make me less or more angry.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 10, 2022)

money centric societies
There's so much awfulness thats just a result of things having a cost to them
Was watching a TV show the other day where someone was asking an animal shelter if something bad would happen to his cats if he couldn't come up with the money to get them out of the shelter, and they implied they'd be put down due to the cost of raising them. 
and its like
money over lives?
I get feeding, watering, and caring for animals costs money but it just kinda sucks that we live in a capitalist society that values money over things


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> money centric societies
> There's so much awfulness thats just a result of things having a cost to them
> Was watching a TV show the other day where someone was asking an animal shelter if something bad would happen to his cats if he couldn't come up with the money to get them out of the shelter, and they implied they'd be put down due to the cost of raising them.
> and its like
> ...



Any society with limited resources, capitalist or not, will face difficult decisions like this. 
Even in scenarios where a resource is socialised, like most nations' healthcare provision, there are difficult decisions about which medicines should be purchased etc.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> money centric societies
> There's so much awfulness thats just a result of things having a cost to them
> Was watching a TV show the other day where someone was asking an animal shelter if something bad would happen to his cats if he couldn't come up with the money to get them out of the shelter, and they implied they'd be put down due to the cost of raising them.
> and its like
> ...


Everything is finite and people have no intention of working for free. Sure, it sucks but it's a harsh fact of reality. 

You can't function or run anything on wishes or goodwill alone.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

Anything described as bespoke


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 10, 2022)

The Hypnic Jerks one gets when they are falling asleep but not positioned in EXACTLY THE RIGHT WAY.

So they keep on jerking/ feeling like they're getting shaken awake.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2022)

People who willingly and intentionally abuse and exploit the systems in place and/or other people while in that same breath of air tells other people what to think/do.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2022)

Just that we seem to have accepted as a society that the countryside will be full of people's litter. 

Why is that accepted as normal?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Just that we seem to have accepted as a society that the countryside will be full of people's litter.
> 
> Why is that accepted as normal?



I have a solution! Go sit near the litter, and when people get tired of the stink they'll go looking for the source!  Theyll clean it up thinking they solved the problem, and then you can move onto the next patch! c:


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have a solution! Go sit near the litter, and when people get tired of the stink they'll go looking for the source!  Theyll clean it up thinking they solved the problem, and then you can move onto the next patch! c:



At last my stinkiness has a pragmatic application.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 16, 2022)

My heart being toyed with...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2022)

Worrying that I will inherit my family's genetic diseases.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Worrying that I will inherit my family's genetic diseases.


I worry about this too. My granny died of melanoma and my aunt recently had cancer as well. I also have extremely fair skin and live in the state of Georgia which just further increases my chances of getting melanoma.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I worry about this too. My granny died of melanoma and my aunt recently had cancer as well. I also have extremely fair skin and live in the state of Georgia which just further increases my chances of getting melanoma.


Other than reducing direct sun exposure what mitigates melanoma risk?
Does smoking increase it?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Other than reducing direct sun exposure what mitigates melanoma risk?
> Does smoking increase it?


Reducing sun exposure is the only good preventative measure. I dont think smoking affects it, however the other side of my family is filled with heavy smokers so that doesnt bode well for me as well. When I was born I had a lot of lung issues and to this day I believe that my lungs are weaker than the average person.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (May 21, 2022)

its 5+ near me


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its 5+ near me



At this point I might just cycle everywhere. There is no way I'm paying 50 dollars to fill my 4-cylinder engine car up.


----------



## ben909 (May 21, 2022)

i seriously looked at getting an electric car over this, but they remain expensive


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

Just get a scooter


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 22, 2022)

Having to watch Arthur fall off the ledge during the beginning of every episode. Honestly, I have to look away or close my eyes.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

The New York Yankees.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)

itsmeelysemarie said:


> Having to watch Arthur fall off the ledge during the beginning of every episode. Honestly, I have to look away or close my eyes.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 23, 2022)

Sally McGill (a thankfully one time character and Arthur's canon first crush). Ughhh.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 23, 2022)

Back pain and lack of money..


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 23, 2022)

Economic inflation


----------



## Rimna (May 23, 2022)

I hate that I suck at guitar because I love the thing so much


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hate that I suck at guitar because I love the thing so much


Ever taken lessons?


----------



## Rimna (May 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Ever taken lessons?


Yeah, 16 years ago when I was in high school. I had lessons for 1 year and it didn't help.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 24, 2022)

Able-bodied and able-minded people who complain endlessly about how unbearably miserable their lives are but they are lowkey too lazy to put in the work to make a life for themselves that's worth living.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 24, 2022)

Arthur's original design from the first book.


----------



## Punji (May 25, 2022)

Scientific illiteracy, psuedoscience, science fetishization, and perceptions of conflict between science and religious faith.

I think everyone should know and understand the basics of most common fields of science and mathematics. Too many people seem to not understand rudimentary chemistry, biology, physics, and mathematics.

Examples like dihydrogen monoxide being water, genetics, physiological conditions and how to avoid them, and measuring the area and volume of everyday objects. I'm often surprised at how a person doesn't know something which seems incredibly basic and obvious to me.

However it's also important people understand the philosophy of science and the scientific method.

And don't even get me started on science fetishization. Queue the "science bitch" memes after learning a random fun fact and acting like that's exactly what science is.

How can people live in a world they don't understand?


----------



## Rimna (May 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Yeah, 16 years ago when I was in high school. I had lessons for 1 year and it didn't help.


@Fallowfox
I guess I should elaborate. I seem to have no sense of rhythm. I'm trying to learn "Apache" by "The Shadows", which is a very easy song from a technique perspective. I can get the intro and first two sections done, but when he gets to a part that sounds like galloping, I can't grasp my head around it at all - I saw tutorials on how to play it and I still can't replicate that rhythm. 

The backing guitar which only strums two chords for the most part is another thing I tried but again - no sense of rhythm  to be had, and I botch it.

On theory, I know how to improvise and how to play in a key, and so I have also tried improvising over a backing track. I sound robotic, can barely play in "time" and there's no phrasing and no rhythm again.

I've been practicing the guitar again since 2020. I bought an electric one last year - for those two years of practice, I can play two very simple songs on the acoustic guitar, and a very simple version of the Narcos intro theme song on the electric guitar.

Last time I played the guitar before that was in 2006 - 2007 when I was in high school and taking guitar lessons. And I was shit at it then too. It hurts because I love the instrument, I love holding it and learning about it, soaking in the theory and history of it and watching other people play - but I myself cannot do it. And I hate that I can't.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 25, 2022)

Insomnia.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)

I hated this one time when I was 16 and at an inpatient mental facility, where this kid kept telling me how to use a Wii, which was pissing me off. I mean, he was doing this as if I had never heard of a video game prior to that moment.

One: I had a Wii at home.
Two: I have played this game before.
Three: JUST LET ME PLAY THE GAME!

They told him to stop, so he did. I did better on it after he was told to stop. Lol


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> @Fallowfox
> I guess I should elaborate. I seem to have no sense of rhythm. I'm trying to learn "Apache" by "The Shadows", which is a very easy song from a technique perspective. I can get the intro and first two sections done, but when he gets to a part that sounds like galloping, I can't grasp my head around it at all - I saw tutorials on how to play it and I still can't replicate that rhythm.
> 
> The backing guitar which only strums two chords for the most part is another thing I tried but again - no sense of rhythm  to be had, and I botch it.
> ...



I cannot claim to have musical talent myself, so I cannot really offer any advice about rhythm. Perhaps somebody in the music section of the forum could though? Is there a thread for people learning guitar?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2022)

Cramps.
If you could remove the beartrap from my insides, that'd be great.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 26, 2022)

Having artist's and writer's block at the same time.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Cramps.
> If you could remove the beartrap from my insides, that'd be great.


Oof.  I feel for you. Mine used to be so bad that whenever I had them during my cycle, I'd spend 40% of the school week in the nurse's office bed. This was in highschool.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 26, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Oof.  I feel for you. Mine used to be so bad that whenever I had them during my cycle, I'd spend 40% of the school week in the nurse's office bed. This was in highschool.


I also had cysts in my ovaries, and I was told that those were the cause of my cramps.


----------



## Foxridley (May 28, 2022)

Vandals on Wikipedia.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 29, 2022)

Uncertainty.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> Uncertainty.



Everything okay?



Foxridley said:


> Vandals on Wikipedia.



Vandals in Carthage.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Slimy people throwing out false accusations


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Slimy people throwing out false accusations


----------



## ben909 (May 29, 2022)

"but i like slime"-- fish like character 


understand your context here though


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 29, 2022)

When certain other characters get too close to Arthur.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2022)

The hiccups! Bwaaaharg


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

Industrial society (It looks cool on paper, but the same thing that feeds us might bring us doom)
Waking up early
Cold wind hitting my face 
Taxes 
Greedy bussines people and capitalists 
Common "people's" wisdom
Expectations ( when will you find wife?)
War
People who write "gg ez" after win


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 31, 2022)

Waking up with a headache only to realize that I did this to myself cause I didn't have any coffee yesterday.


----------



## Rimna (May 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I cannot claim to have musical talent myself, so I cannot really offer any advice about rhythm. Perhaps somebody in the music section of the forum could though? Is there a thread for people learning guitar?



Sorry for the late response, things have been kinda crazy and I forgot to reply. I don't know if there are any threads about playing guitar, but there's plenty of resource on the internet. I don't know why it doesn't work for me - maybe I'm not consistent enough or I don't know how to start and build up. I know for a fact that my equipment isn't the issue - I've seen people using really cheap gear playing masterfully.

Last year when I got the electric guitar, I signed up for an online learning platform that was charging $5 a month and I learned a lot of music theory from it. There were plenty of exercises there which I didn't really do too often.

Maybe that's my problem with it - I don't exercise enough. I don't know. But it's very difficult to find it in me to practice when I can hardly even play anything, and I see zero progress for the past 2 years.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 31, 2022)

I hate that I can't use Microsoft word without signing in


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I hate that I can't use Microsoft word without signing in



Libre Office is freely-available software that imitates most Microsoft products well enough to be interchangeable. 

If you want to make professional standard documents you could teach yourself LaTeX (also free), which is a document editing software in which you directly code commands.
(so no more dragging and dropping graphics or struggling to organise layouts)



Rimna said:


> Sorry for the late response, things have been kinda crazy and I forgot to reply. I don't know if there are any threads about playing guitar, but there's plenty of resource on the internet. I don't know why it doesn't work for me - maybe I'm not consistent enough or I don't know how to start and build up. I know for a fact that my equipment isn't the issue - I've seen people using really cheap gear playing masterfully.
> 
> Last year when I got the electric guitar, I signed up for an online learning platform that was charging $5 a month and I learned a lot of music theory from it. There were plenty of exercises there which I didn't really do too often.
> 
> Maybe that's my problem with it - I don't exercise enough. I don't know. But it's very difficult to find it in me to practice when I can hardly even play anything, and I see zero progress for the past 2 years.



I think to get good at anything you probably have to spend about an hour a day practising it; you have to be religious. 

But then again, practice doesn't guarantee progress either. I know that well enough! x3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I hate that I can't use Microsoft word without signing in



I hate what happened to Notepad and Wordpad


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

Having no energy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 1, 2022)

I hate those "training" videos at work, most of them are about identitarianism and have fuckall to do with work, talk down to us, and are generally pretty dumb

Even saw some made with goanimate and I that's another layer of "can't watch them with a straight face" because of that program's messed up catalogue of online content


----------



## Fenja Weaver (Jun 1, 2022)

I hate when fiction introduces a gay couple only to have you get invested into their relationship just enough to be sad when one or even both of them inevitably get killed off :C


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 1, 2022)

Wes13 said:


> There are quite a few things that I particularly Dislike.
> 
> Anarcho-Capitalists
> Religious Zealots
> ...


So, what are anarcha-capitalists, SJWs, and neo-puritians? What is neon genesis evangelion?


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 1, 2022)

Also, having to listen to my mom and her friends be homophobic.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 1, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> So, what are anarcha-capitalists, SJWs, and neo-puritians? What is neon genesis evangelion?



I understand if you didn't notice, but that was a person's post from 6 years ago. I don't think you'll be getting a response from them any time soon. 

You would have an easier time googling these questions.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 1, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> I understand if you didn't notice, but that was a person's post from 6 years ago. I don't think you'll be getting a response from them any time soon.
> 
> You would have an easier time googling these questions.


Yeah... Probably should have checked...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 1, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Yeah... Probably should have checked...


No worries, I realized you are new to the forums. ^^


----------



## ben909 (Jun 1, 2022)

they were last here in 2016 as well, so its not an old but active member


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh my god 2016 was 6 years ago. Time is not allowed to pass like this. >:{


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)

Ah, 2016. What an era of cringe.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)

I hate headaches and migranes.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 1, 2022)

I hate it when ice cream gets melty and all over my hands.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 2, 2022)

Stinky coworkers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2022)

RAM said:


> Stinky coworkers.


And what's worse, they don't seem to realize it themselves.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 3, 2022)

Insomnia. Just aint very cash money.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 3, 2022)

People who think their shit doesn't stink


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2022)

Living next to an elementary school _and_ a gun range.

It's really bizarre to hear the sound of kids playing outside accompanied by the sounds of constant gunfire.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 3, 2022)

Wow... Why are those things next to each other.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2022)

... that does sound odd, and slightly dangerous because people get numb to the sound


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> Living next to an elementary school _and_ a gun range.
> 
> It's really bizarre to hear the sound of kids playing outside accompanied by the sounds of constant gunfire.


But otherwise you wouldn't get moments like this:


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Wow... Why are those things next to each other.


because land permits and it being hard to get rid of something  once its built


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Jun 4, 2022)

When the smoke alarm starts chirping at an ungodly hour (it's sorted now thankfully).


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2022)

Migraine


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

TERRIBLE! This shit is TERRIBLE!>:C
I'm not a snob about drinks. I'm not one of those smarmy, inverted dick weasels that fancies themselves some licensed connoisseur because they call US beer "piss water" ad nauseum. But this shit is for the birds! And they probably wouldn't take it either!  $6 a can for this shit?

I'd rather drink orange juice after brushing my teeth!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2022)

that seems like the can that stays on the shelf the entire time


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

ben909 said:


> that seems like the can that stays on the shelf the entire time


I should have left it on the goddamn shelf.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2022)

thought it was a soda for the first bit


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Jun 7, 2022)

Menstrual cramps. Nuff said.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 7, 2022)

Certain national leaders and special interest groups trying to get me and millions of other people to foot the bill for other people's poor financial decisions.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

Anti furs and rodents


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2022)

People who can't flirt without it being lewd and/or ripe with innuendo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2022)

I hate big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny. 

Wait no.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 9, 2022)

Native english speakers who question my reading comprehension, but then their grammar sucks. Did your mom teach you that..?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2022)

Having one stuffy nostril while the other is perfectly fine. Fuck you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 9, 2022)

Grrr, waking up 30-20 minutes before my alarm clock rings
If it's less than that, it's okay, might as well get up
If it's more than that, it's okay, can go back to sleep for a bit
But this specific time frame? it's too early to get up, but not enough time to sleep again, it sucks


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 9, 2022)

Schools that think it's okay to physically punish students. 

It's wrong on so many levels. I won't go further because I don't want to start a big fight.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

Being stuck in this country for-ev-er. :}


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2022)

Giving suits fingernails.
Warframe wai.  
I get it saves you from having to remove your gloves but ick.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2022)

When plastic bags or other packaging doesn't open properly, and I damage it and can't seal it back.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 13, 2022)

I hate it when shirts have tags on them that bother my neck.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> @Fallowfox
> I guess I should elaborate. I seem to have no sense of rhythm. I'm trying to learn "Apache" by "The Shadows", which is a very easy song from a technique perspective. I can get the intro and first two sections done, but when he gets to a part that sounds like galloping, I can't grasp my head around it at all - I saw tutorials on how to play it and I still can't replicate that rhythm.
> 
> The backing guitar which only strums two chords for the most part is another thing I tried but again - no sense of rhythm  to be had, and I botch it.
> ...


My brother had that problem with rhythm or a distinct lack thereof. Mom gave him a classic metronome for his birthday one year that he practiced strumming and picking to. It took a while but he finally developed decent rhythm.

As far as phrasing a lead line and improvisation, you just have to keep working on it until you're grooving with the backing track. This will probably take some some time to perfect.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2022)

People who complain constantly and/or about the tiniest of inconveniences.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2022)

As much as I find anime and manga to be a horrendous plague, it's shit like this that makes me thoroughly happy it's picking it's teeth with the bones of the Western comic book industry. You couldn't make this shit up if you tried.






Let's make Thor black and cram as many inner city black tropes and stereotypes as physically possible into it. Let's not even remotely attempt to elegantly merge a black man with Norse mythos.

He's a negro so he can only live in the Bronx! Let's put the god of Thunder from Midgard in fucking Jordan's! Those blacks love their Jordans even in other realms, right? OH! Speaking of shoes, we have to put some over powerlines! That's a favorite pastime among their little welfare monkeys, right? Along with vandalism apparently. And gotta have that corny ass faux rap because that's the only thing those kool aid drinking ******* listen to! Am I right, my brothas!

You know something? I'm disappointed. Why not just go all the way? Clearly they don't give a shit. Why not put food stamps in one hand and then a bottle of Hennessey he bought with them in the other? Why not make Mjolnir a glock in his waistband and put purple lightning around him? Why even call him Thor at all? Just rename him Jamal or Tyrone. 

You had an incredible black Asgardian that was perfect to pull from as inspiration. I'd take a story about Idris Heimdall specifically even.







This was literally all you needed to do. How did you fuck up this badly?
I hate Marvel with a searing fervor. I HATE these people and hope their industry continues to crumble. lmao


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 15, 2022)

Those in my generation spending more effort looking for excuses for their failures than they do fixing them




Or any generation for that matter


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> As much as I find anime and manga to be a horrendous plague, it's shit like this that makes me thoroughly happy it's picking it's teeth with the bones of the Western comic book industry. You couldn't make this shit up if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse still, likely it's the same poisonous fucking people who hurled antisemitic abuse at Gal Gadot because she got casted as Cleopatra 7th (who should obviously be black, /sarcasm); they're not after any kind of justice, they're just hate-filled colonizers


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2022)

Dude wants to get married and raise a family.
I am not religious/do not want the financial burden of possible divorce, nor do I want hellspawn.
Dude insists we still date and give it a try, like wtf? 

Humanity disgusts me. 
So thirsty. 
Why can't they be more civilized and write explicit fanfiction, like me????


----------



## ben909 (Jun 22, 2022)

lid remover failures... and my can opener is on strike(unknown location)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2022)

Poorly maintained public restrooms. Places like at parks especially. It feels like it was built and then not a day was spent keeping it in decent shape. 

I won't go into detail. Bleh.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 23, 2022)

I hate it when I watch a show and then after watching the latest episode, I suddenly have to wait for more to come out like everyone else.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 23, 2022)

Games that push the limits of game microtransactions. NFTs... Crypto Play to Earn Jobs... Ugh...


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Most people that was in my life irl. They hurt me and my family.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2022)

Modern restaurant designs and how all of them are very similar. 






It was a nice style when Frank Loyd Wright did it with his custom houses, because he was much more creative. This just looks...I don't know, stale.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 23, 2022)

I hate crying babies in planes, restaurants, or any other enclosed public spaces and it should be counted as disorderly conduct on behalf of their parents.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I hate crying babies in planes, restaurants, or any other enclosed public spaces and it should be counted as disorderly conduct on behalf of their parents.


Crying babies on planes are the worse! Hopefully I don't hear that when I go on the plane to see my dad's family in Georgia.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I hate crying babies in planes, restaurants, or any other enclosed public spaces and it should be counted as disorderly conduct on behalf of their parents.


Try looking after one and managing to do all your daily errands.

I regularly babysit my sister, who has brain damage and a mental age of around 12 months, and keeping them happy can be like mission impossible.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Crying babies on planes are the worse! Hopefully I don't hear that when I go on the plane to see my dad's family in Georgia.


Their should be like an age restriction or sedate them during the flight lol. 


Fallowfox said:


> Try looking after one and managing to do all your daily errands.
> 
> I regularly babysit my sister, who has brain damage and a mental age of around 12 months, and keeping them happy can be like mission impossible.


Then it’d probably be wise to leave it to a professional who could take care of them while you’re away. Also I’m sorry about your sister.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Their should be like an age restriction or sedate them during the flight lol.
> 
> Then it’d probably be wise to leave it to a professional who could take care of them while you’re away. Also I’m sorry about your sister.


I have been going on planes ever since I could remember. I'll just ask my dad if I can get some headphones to block out the noise.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Their should be like an age restriction or sedate them during the flight lol.
> 
> Then it’d probably be wise to leave it to a professional who could take care of them while you’re away. Also I’m sorry about your sister.


I know it's a mild inconvenience, but basically we have to put up with the occasional screamy baby getting upset if we want society to continue. x3
It's just part of life that people need to take their babies out with them sometimes- and that babies are basically constantly screamy and smelly.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 25, 2022)

I hate it when I think of a post but then by the next time I get on here, I forget to actually make it.

I also hate it when I have to keep respelling a word until the word I want is on the list of spelling suggestions.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 26, 2022)

I hated being called "emo" in junior high and high school.

I don't even like emo music all that much.

Cuz yknow:

The Offspring > My Chemical Romance


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2022)

Riced cauliflower


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 26, 2022)

The fact Schubert died at 31! many people don't grace the world with anything beautiful and get to live twice that if not thrice, not fair


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 30, 2022)

I hate that my physical and mental abilities are going to start decreasing in only about 10 years.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2022)

The LaRouche cult. Seriously insane.
Though I suppose it's been upgraded to a full-blown religion by surviving its founder now.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The LaRouche cult. Seriously insane.
> Though I suppose it's been upgraded to a full-blown religion by surviving its founder now.


What's that?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> What's that?


Some tinfoil hat society and PAC formed around the schizoid ramblings of conspiracy theorist Lyndon LaRouche.
Some of its more insane tenets:
- Climate change is a hoax.
- Environmentalism is "Malthusian" and "fascist"
-"Man is not an animal"
-Human population and industrial production must be maximized, consquences be damned (expect they claim there are none)
-"Satanists" and "pagans" control the government.
-"Animal rights? Think pigs in jackboots!"

They've joined forces with NazBols like Caleb Maupin, and MAGATs to form the "Patriotic Socialist" movement.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Some tinfoil hat society and PAC formed around the schizoid ramblings of conspiracy theorist Lyndon LaRouche.
> Some of its more insane tenets:
> - Climate change is a hoax.
> - Environmentalism is "Malthusian" and "fascist"
> ...


Excuse my language but DAMN THEY TERRIBLE. I MEAN, ALL OF THOSE ARE RETARDED STATEMENTS. I FUCKING DO NOT AND WILL NOT SUPPORT THEM! Sorry, I got angry.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Excuse my language but DAMN THEY TERRIBLE. I MEAN, ALL OF THOSE ARE RETARDED STATEMENTS. I FUCKING DO NOT AND WILL NOT SUPPORT THEM! Sorry, I got angry.


They are filth. Met one in the wild years back. Detained me at my work for 45 minutes ranting and raving, and claiming to be a scientist of some kind. Looks like a withered Bob Dylan. Can still be seen driving around in a shitbox van hand-painted with MAGA shit and slogans like "Fossil Fuel Rules" (sic).


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They are filth.


Sorry I got angry.


----------



## Servyl (Jun 30, 2022)

perkele said:


> Swedes.


Non-Swedes /j


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 1, 2022)

I hate that I can't attach images from my computer when making a private conversation post.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I hate that I can't attach images from my computer when making a private conversation post.


Same!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2022)

ServylEirlys said:


> Non-Swedes /j



Swedes and non-swedes can unite against the Norwegians. :}


----------



## Rimna (Jul 1, 2022)

I hate that @ssaannttoo -senpai doesn't notice me :v


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 1, 2022)

i hate everyone forgetting fucking canada day. not everything is about america,ya know.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2022)

Unimaginative HTTYD OCs.

When they basically just take a clip of Toothless or the Light Fury and change the eye colours or something.

I actually like Chainsaw the albino cannibal Night Fury. He's ugly and edgy but distinctive. The guy who invented him obviously put a lot of work into him and isn't a bad artist either.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i hate everyone forgetting fucking canada day. not everything is about america,ya know.


Yesterday was Canada Day, so Happy Late Canada Day.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 1, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yesterday was Canada Day, so Happy Late Canada Day.


today is canada day. july 1st.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> today is canada day. july 1st.


Oh, I'm sorry. Happy Canada Day


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 1, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Happy Canada Day


thanks.XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2022)

People who let their hormones destroy friendships.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2022)

Monster Hunter World has some of the shittiest coop and unskippable cutscenes I've ever seen!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Karen


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

I hate it when I laugh so hard my shoulders start to hurt.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)

How about you tax this dick in your mouth, shit ass?

"People" are "worried" about declining birth rates in the UK. They're openly fearful there won't be enough wage slaves to make the government and billionaires more money in 30 years. So they're trying to push some "sensus data" where "people" think the childless should be taxed for it.

Because fuck infertility, same sex/trans couples, poor people, and you know, motherfuckers that don't WANT kids.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Not to mention the fact that we’re obviously starting to struggle with overpopulation already, forcing people to have more kids due to taxes will just make it worse


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

I hate it when I want to post something on a 2 year old thread but then remember that it is frowned upon for some reason.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 134881
> 
> How about you tax this dick in your mouth, shit ass?
> 
> ...



Out of interest which paper was this?
I'm guessing it's a story designed to make people _buy the paper_ rather than because the author believes it's a good or feasible idea.
If the gov' _wanted_ to encourage people to have children, they'd do it by introducing more financial incentives to families (which is _technically_ equivalent to a childlessness tax by default, because people without children support families with their taxes).

We still have a 0.6% population growth each year in the UK btw, (although it's a rapidly ageing population).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest which paper was this?
> I'm guessing it's a story designed to make people _buy the paper_ rather than because the author believes it's a good or feasible idea.
> If the gov' _wanted_ to encourage people to have children, they'd do it by introducing more financial incentives to families (which is _technically_ equivalent to a childlessness tax by default, because people without children support families with their taxes).
> 
> We still have a 0.6% population growth each year in the UK btw, (although it's a rapidly ageing population).


Of course because mainstream media is horrid when I went to the site, it begs you for data and then also begs you for money before letting you read the whole thing. So only a nonessential blurb that says nothing is able to be read. https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/should-we-tax-the-childless-j7h9c297r


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I hate it when I want to post something on a 2 year old thread but then remember that it is frowned upon for some reason.


It's frowned upon when you're squeezing blood from a stone or have nothing worth talking about/spam.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 5, 2022)

I hate steamer culture, interrupting the stream with thank yous, audio clips, and TTS any time someone donates is obnoxious. 
A lot of steamers are _too much_ in general. How do they keep any friends when they're so loud, consistently dominate the conversation, interrupt, and talk over everyone else in the stream? Am I crazy for not seeing what's so charming about these people?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I hate steamer culture, interrupting the stream with thank yous, audio clips, and TTS any time someone donates is obnoxious.
> A lot of steamers are _too much_ in general. How do they keep any friends when they're so loud, consistently dominate the conversation, interrupt, and talk over everyone else in the stream? Am I crazy for not seeing what's so charming about these people?



You are not crazy. 
A lot of people think loud noise = hype and it's annoying.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Of course because mainstream media is horrid when I went to the site, it begs you for data and then also begs you for money before letting you read the whole thing. So only a nonessential blurb that says nothing is able to be read. https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/should-we-tax-the-childless-j7h9c297r



I'm not going to comment in too much detail on a story behind a paywall, but it does sound like an opinion piece designed to entice people to buy the content.
There's no realistic proposition of a tax for people who fail to have children- indeed this would almost certainly be illegal.

If you want a left-wing British newspaper, 'The Guardian' would be the obvious choice, and there are impartial news broadcasters such as the BBC or Channel 4, which are held to a higher legal standard than print media in the UK. 

If you wanted an alternative right-wing British newspaper, 'The Telegraph' sells the most copies, but I have been reticent to endorse their content since I became aware of their history trying to convince their readership that second hand tobacco smoke is harmless: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_smoking#Controversy_over_harm
In general I have tended to find scientific matters misrepresented in The Telegraph when those studies' findings are perceived to be in conflict with the Newspaper's political positions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I hate steamer culture, interrupting the stream with thank yous, audio clips, and TTS any time someone donates is obnoxious.
> A lot of steamers are _too much_ in general. How do they keep any friends when they're so loud, consistently dominate the conversation, interrupt, and talk over everyone else in the stream? Am I crazy for not seeing what's so charming about these people?


I hate it when it bleeds into other platforms. 
There was a time when speedruns just featured the game on YouTube. 
Now people post speedruns with their stupid meme ridden borders taking up 40% of the screen, facecam and commentary, splits, and other distracting bullshit.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 134881
> 
> How about you tax this dick in your mouth, shit ass?
> 
> ...


The UK literally becoming every grandparent ever and badgering you for grandkids.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 6, 2022)

I hate that the only microphone that I have for my computer is a old, sticky webcam.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 6, 2022)

Virtue vultures


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 9, 2022)

I hate how slow the walking speed is in VR Chat, even in words like one that recreates a level of Super Mario 64.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 9, 2022)

Flies. I can't stand them. Especially one or more manages to get into my house. They are so disgusting. They land on everything. They are hard to hit unless you've got the right object.

Sometimes if I want to take a nap, one may find its way in the bedroom and fly around my face. It is so obnoxious. I found out there is this product called a salt gun. As the name implies, it's a plastic gun that shoots small amounts of salt with each shot. It functions like a pump action shotgun. 

It works with wasps and hornets too.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 9, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Flies. I can't stand them. Especially one or more manages to get into my house. They are so disgusting. They land on everything. They are hard to hit unless you've got the right object.
> 
> Sometimes if I want to take a nap, one may find its way in the bedroom and fly around my face. It is so obnoxious. I found out there is this product called a salt gun. As the name implies, it's a plastic gun that shoots small amounts of salt with each shot. It functions like a pump action shotgun.
> 
> It works with wasps and hornets too.



I usually whack the flies with an old towel or a piece of cloth that I know I won't need. Flies are so disgusting.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 14, 2022)

I hate it when non-humans are referred to as "it".


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)

The term "content", this phrase is taking over as what people call anything that can be produced and is garbage.

This youtube-based hellspawn may be a useful counterweight to art site-based abusive use of "art", but still it causes leveling down of khantent across the board.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The term "content", this phrase is taking over as what people call anything that can be produced and is garbage.
> 
> This youtube-based hellspawn may be a useful counterweight to art site-based abusive use of "art", but still it causes leveling down of khantent across the board.


You're telling me DSP's streams aren't high art?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You're telling me DSP's streams aren't high art?


They're high shart


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2022)

Just reality. ('-')


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Just reality. ('-')


I don't believe you really think that, everything I know about you suggests you love reality. Nature, the world, people. That it's all being destroyed by us is depressing and worthy of hate, but that's because you have a genuine love for what exists.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I don't believe you really think that, everything I know about you suggests you love reality. Nature, the world, people. That it's all being destroyed by us is depressing and worthy of hate, but that's because you have a genuine love for what exists.



thank you


----------



## Punji (Jul 28, 2022)

I hate when pizza places ask for a tip for walk-in service. I don't want to disappoint the guy working there but money doesn't grow on trees and I didn't get a special service like delivery.

Hope they know it's nothing personal. I'm sure getting a lot of tips can really make the job easier.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2022)

*BANANAS!!!* D8<

The texture is hard enough to deal with- but now I can never predict when to eat them.
The skins are still green at the store so I'll give it a few days.

Turns out they didn't ripen properly, so the outside is going to look green forever. That makes things taste weird and it's all chunky and gross and I can't stomach it.
Bananas are nice and yellow with no brown spots but are completely battered and bruised war veterans when you peel them open. ICK MUSH ICK!
Finally get a bunch that looks perfect even after I peel it- BUT  WHEN I BITE INTO IT ITS GOT CHUNKY/TOUGHER SPOTS AND I HUUUAAAAGH---

I CANT WIN!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *BANANAS!!!* D8<
> 
> The texture is hard enough to deal with- but now I can never predict when to eat them.
> The skins are still green at the store so I'll give it a few days.
> ...


I feel your struggle, lol.

Also, coconuts. They taste great and you can make a lot with them, but you need a machete to them open.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *BANANAS!!!* D8<
> 
> The texture is hard enough to deal with- but now I can never predict when to eat them.
> The skins are still green at the store so I'll give it a few days.
> ...


I haven't had a straight up banana in quite a while. I generally just slice it and put it into my breakfast cereal. If it's overripe, I just mush it and that gets rid of the texture problem.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 3, 2022)

Punji said:


> I hate 5-year-old thread necros.


But look at this thread now, alive and well years later all thanks to me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2022)

Fake laughs at work.

"Let's go around and I introduce ourselves!"
...after working here for almost 6 months with each other....

Took a minute of silence for someone to volunteer. Can we please just get started? :/ We've been waiting to be fully trained, we're on month 5.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2022)

Okay fake laughs are annoying but so are 'woodpecker' laughs. )8<


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Okay fake laughs are annoying but so are 'woodpecker' laughs. )8<


Describe this.

Though I hope work is going well.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Describe this.
> 
> Though I hope work is going well.



Like woody woodpecker, is what it reminds me of.
But just a constant loop of the last half.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Like woody woodpecker, is what it reminds me of.
> But just a constant loop of the last half.


It's been forever since I've seen that show, but I can see where that could grate on people, lol.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 8, 2022)

Moths. I officially hate them because we had a moth infestation. It got to the point that we had to get moth traps and they were placed literally everywhere in our house. I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Punji (Aug 8, 2022)

Fruit flies. Leave a little bit of vegetable matter in the trash for a few days then there's dozens of the things and they're there to stay.

Awful.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 9, 2022)

I hate giggle fits.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

Having mice eat my pasta
Can't get out of this place soon enough, unfortunately everybody is apparently on vacation.

Rat poison is not an option, it's cruel and only makes mice smarter overtime. I also can't get a cat in there. For now I'll settle on a plastic container and hope it's tight enough that they can't get in.

Also the entire city is dirty, I saw a big rat carcass completely desiccated on the pavement the other day, but to be fair it's been so hot, perhaps it's not been there all that long.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

IBS


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

Pride flags, not only am I not fond of identitarian grouping such as this but they overwhelmingly display the poorest design I've ever seen, few flags are uglier than that (US cities). They're the flag equivalent of 18th/19th century heraldry, late-stage, out of fashion ugly.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 11, 2022)

The build up of "RAMP1" proteins when you stay up too long... That unfortunately give people migraines when you don't sleep. Freaking Amino Acids...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Pride flags, not only am I not fond of identitarian grouping such as this but they overwhelmingly display the poorest design I've ever seen, few flags are uglier than that (US cities). They're the flag equivalent of 18th/19th century heraldry, late-stage, out of fashion ugly.


Sir you’re on a furry forum, with a dog avatar, making furry art, you can’t call people out for associating themselves with an “identitarian grouping”


----------



## Akima (Aug 11, 2022)

People pollen


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Sir you’re on a furry forum, with a dog avatar, making furry art, you can’t call people out for associating themselves with an “identitarian grouping”


I'm almost at a loss for words, that's completely alien to what I've said. I find it downright weird that you would consider partaking in a hobby as comparable to identity politics in any way. But thanks for your opinion I guess


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 11, 2022)

There is no Headpat/Boop Reaction on the Forums.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm almost at a loss for words, that's completely alien to what I've said. I find it downright weird that you would consider partaking in a hobby as comparable to identity politics in any way. But thanks for your opinion I guess


“Identity politics”? So if I identify as gay, that’s a political statement? Is that what you’re saying when you use that term?

Furry is very much an identity. I’d argue that it’s MORE of a “political identity” than being LGBT, because you are CHOOSING to be a part of this. Furries in fact have very similar political views to the LGBT community.

If you want to say you’re not a furry, then that’s fine. If you choose not to partake in “identity politics” then that’s fine. But if you DO label yourself as a furry, which I had assumed to be the case, then you’re being hypocritical.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> “Identity politics”? So if I identify as gay, that’s a political statement? Is that what you’re saying when you use that term?
> 
> Furry is very much an identity. I’d argue that it’s MORE of a “political identity” than being LGBT, because you are CHOOSING to be a part of this. Furries in fact have very similar political views to the LGBT community.
> 
> If you want to say you’re not a furry, then that’s fine. If you choose not to partake in “identity politics” then that’s fine. But if you DO label yourself as a furry, which I had assumed to be the case, then you’re being hypocritical.


Jesus I didn't know I was joining a political identity movement when I started getting interested in anthropomorphic animals. What if I completely disagree with this terrible idea? does that make me a traitor? because that's exactly what you're suggesting with that rubbish


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Jesus I didn't know I was joining a political identity movement when I started getting interested in anthropomorphic animals. What if I completely disagree with this terrible idea? does that make me a traitor? because that's exactly what you're suggesting with that rubbish


That’s what YOU’RE suggesting with YOUR rubbish, I’m just parroting what YOU said about ME

This is just further proof that you’re being a hypocrite. But that’s okay, because I know that you don’t -actually- hate “identitarian grouping,” you hate “identitarian grouping” as it applies to the LGBT community specifically. Thankfully the flamingo doesn’t let us talk about politics here, because otherwise I could tell you EXACTLY why you feel that way.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> That’s what YOU’RE suggesting with YOUR rubbish, I’m just parroting what YOU said about ME


I said nothing about you. Are you sure we're talking about the same thing? because I've been convinced we're not since your first reply.



SirRob said:


> This is just further proof that you’re being a hypocrite. But that’s okay, because I know that you don’t -actually- hate “identitarian grouping,” you hate “identitarian grouping” as it applies to the LGBT community specifically


What in the fuck? because I don't consider furry as an identitarian political group and am of the opinion that lgbt flags (with the possible exceptions of classic gay and asexual) are ugly?



SirRob said:


> Thankfully the flamingo doesn’t let us talk about politics here, because otherwise I could tell you EXACTLY why you feel that way.


So you're a mind-reader now? cool, you should join a circus.
All in all I think you just wanted to rant at someone today, go on youtube or something.
In fact I know it for a fact, because I'm a mind-reader too, I know you didn't wash your dishes today, shame on you. Go do it.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> “Identity politics”? So if I identify as gay, that’s a political statement? Is that what you’re saying when you use that term?
> 
> Furry is very much an identity. I’d argue that it’s MORE of a “political identity” than being LGBT, because you are CHOOSING to be a part of this


There's nothing inherently political about being a furry, nor about being gay. There's furries and gay people all around the political spectrum. Pride as a movement definitely is political, though.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Pride flags, not only am I not fond of identitarian grouping such as this but they overwhelmingly display the poorest design I've ever seen, few flags are uglier than that (US cities). They're the flag equivalent of 18th/19th century heraldry, late-stage, out of fashion ugly.


How does the flag colors get picked?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I said nothing about you. Are you sure we're talking about the same thing? because I've been convinced we're not since your first reply.
> 
> 
> What in the fuck? because I don't consider furry as an identitarian political group and am of the opinion that lgbt flags (with the possible exceptions of classic gay and asexual) are ugly?
> ...


Clearly I have a problem with your words “I (am) not fond of identitarian grouping” in the context of pride.

You’re deflecting. If you don’t want to have this argument, then that’s fine too. I feel like by posting your controversial thoughts publicly, you would have expected to have those thoughts challenged, but whatever. I said what I wanted to say.



Khafra said:


> There's nothing inherently political about being a furry, nor about being gay. There's furries and gay people all around the political spectrum. Pride as a movement definitely is political, though.


Human rights is political, I get it. What Frank is saying, from my interpretation, is that he doesn’t like people identifying as LGBT (again, the term “identitarian grouping”) and then he further goes on to say that identifying as LGBT is “identity politics.” It’s not the activism he has a problem with, it’s the identity itself.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> rights is political, I get it. What Frank is saying, from my interpretation, is that he doesn’t like people identifying as LGBT (again, the term “identitarian grouping”) and then he further goes on to say that identifying as LGBT is “identity politics.” It’s not the activism he has a problem with, it’s the identity itself.


Well... The thread is about things people dislike.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> How does the flag colors get picked?


No idea, here's my best guess 







SirRob said:


> Clearly I have a problem with your words “I (am) not fond of identitarian grouping” in the context of pride.
> 
> You’re deflecting. If you don’t want to have this argument, then that’s fine too. I feel like by posting your controversial thoughts publicly, you would have expected to have those thoughts challenged, but whatever. I said what I wanted to say.


That wasn't controversial. The overwhelming majority of people don't want to be classified and labelled in that way. What's controversial is considering furry as a political identitarian group like you apparently do.

Throwing veiled accusations without knowing much about me like you did is also a staple behavior of the kind of divisive types I do have a problem with. I know what these people are, they're not nice


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2022)

my guess is the flag colors had meaning to a small group of people that created them, then when they were adapted by a larger group that first meaning got lost to the self labels the flags created
(note, laughing face is for the twister part)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That wasn't controversial. The overwhelming majority of people don't want to be classified and labelled in that way. What's controversial is considering furry as a political identitarian group like you apparently do.
> 
> Throwing veiled accusations without knowing much about me like you did is also a staple behavior of the kind of divisive types I do have a problem with. I know what these people are, they're not nice


Given your long and storied history of controversial opinions on this board, I don’t really trust your judgement on whether your own opinions are controversial or not. That being said, I can TOTALLY see now why you’d think there wouldn’t be any debate over your thoughts.

Again, I was just parroting what you were saying about what qualifies as a “political identity” because it was an example I could use to demonstrate how you were being hypocritical. That you’re getting hung up on that is hilarious to me. Khafra is correct in post #2189. If you want me to say I’m wrong about what I said, then I’m wrong about what I said.

Yes, I am an asshole. The surprising thing is that YOU are saying this, because it implies that you don’t think you YOURSELF are an asshole. For one, you’re making an assumption about me right now, which is the same that I did to you. I personally think we’re pretty similar. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Given your long and storied history of controversial opinions on this board, I don’t really trust your judgement on whether your own opinions are controversial or not. That being said, I can TOTALLY see now why you’d think there wouldn’t be any debate over your thoughts.
> 
> Again, I was just parroting what you were saying about what qualifies as a “political identity” because it was an example I could use to demonstrate how you were being hypocritical. That you’re getting hung up on that is hilarious to me. Khafra is correct in post #2189. If you want me to say I’m wrong about what I said, then I’m wrong about what I said.
> 
> Yes, I am an asshole. The surprising thing is that YOU are saying this, because it implies that you don’t think you YOURSELF are an asshole. For one, you’re making an assumption about me right now, which is the same that I did to you. I personally think we’re pretty similar. Feel free to disagree.


You keep saying you were pulling a UNO reverse card on me but I have no clue how, hence why my confusion

And what little assumption I made was just me pulling a UNO reverse card on your UNO reverse card. And unlike yours, mine actually works pretty well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> “Identity politics”? So if I identify as gay, that’s a political statement? Is that what you’re saying when you use that term?
> 
> Furry is very much an identity. I’d argue that it’s MORE of a “political identity” than being LGBT, because you are CHOOSING to be a part of this. Furries in fact have very similar political views to the LGBT community.
> 
> If you want to say you’re not a furry, then that’s fine. If you choose not to partake in “identity politics” then that’s fine. But if you DO label yourself as a furry, which I had assumed to be the case, then you’re being hypocritical.


Furry is a hobby at best. If you consider it an identity you need professional help.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You’re deflecting. If you don’t want to have this argument, then that’s fine too. I feel like by posting your controversial thoughts publicly, you would have expected to have those thoughts challenged, but whatever. I said what I wanted to say.


It's fishing.

Specifically: A moderately consistent bunch of users use the Things You Hate / Vent Thread(s) to test the water of current community sentiment, as well as fish for responses they can claim are "No Politics" violations / harassment / block evasion. It was particularly bad when we had Unpopular Opinion threads, and I think you can guess the sort of "Unpopular Opinions" that people often shared (opinions like "Yeah, there is a rape crisis: Of nasty whores ruining innocent men's lives with false accusations!", or "Sex workers are worthy of only derision and scorn") if it got to a point staff had to create a moratorium on future Unpopular Opinion threads.

It has been a known problem since the Politics subforum got closed down a couple of years ago. Not as bad as it was in late-2020 / early-2021 (for example, the 2021 Disability Awareness Month thread had people - plural - arguing in-thread that Accessibility is an undue burden on the general population), but considering all the above that's a fairly low bar.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2022)

can we not end up getting the thread locked? please


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You keep saying you were pulling a UNO reverse card on me but I have no clue how, hence why my confusion
> 
> And what little assumption I made was just me pulling a UNO reverse card on your UNO reverse card. And unlike yours, mine actually works pretty well.


You're confused because you disagree, and so any explanation I give won't make sense to you. But I'll try. You brand being LGBTQ+ (if I'm gonna be using this term frequently I really ought to use the current term) as "identity politics". The definition of "identity politics" is: a tendency for people of a particular religion, race, social background, etc., to form exclusive political alliances, moving away from traditional broad-based party politics.

Being LGBTQ+ doesn't automatically put you on a political side, as Khafra said. However, as the definition states, which I assume is the definition that you are using, there is a tendency for LGBTQ+ people to have certain political views. Under that definition, I can argue the same for furries. There is a tendency to have certain political views, and that is clearly demonstrated on this board, as you should be very well aware. Again, the difference is that one can choose to be a furry, while one cannot choose to be LGBTQ+.



Yakamaru said:


> Furry is a hobby at best. If you consider it an identity you need professional help.


This has got to be some sort of semantics issue. How is one's interests not a factor in one's identity? Do I need professional help if I identify as a gamer? Actually, don't answer that last part.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> This has got to be some sort of semantics issue. How is one's interests not a factor in one's identity? Do I need professional help if I identify as a gamer? Actually, don't answer that last part.


Most people consider it at best a hobby/hobby space, a form of escapism. Trying to latch onto an identity that correlates if not equates to being a Furry is misguided. Makes as much sense as making an identity out of liking games or Anime/Manga.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You're confused because you disagree, and so any explanation I give won't make sense to you. But I'll try. You brand being LGBTQ+ (if I'm gonna be using this term frequently I really ought to use the current term) as "identity politics". The definition of "identity politics" is: a tendency for people of a particular religion, race, social background, etc., to form exclusive political alliances, moving away from traditional broad-based party politics.
> 
> Being LGBTQ+ doesn't automatically put you on a political side, as Khafra said. However, as the definition states, there is a tendency for LGBTQ+ people to have certain political views. Under that definition, I can argue the same for furries. There is a tendency to have certain political views, and that is clearly demonstrated on this board, as you should be very well aware. Again, the difference is that one can choose to be a furry, while one cannot choose to be LGBTQ+.
> 
> ...


Except I completely agree with what Khafra said, perhaps you didn't see it because you were busy jumping to conclusions about me.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

Black licorice. Noooo, just no.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 11, 2022)

People fighting over something incredibly pointless.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Black licorice. Noooo, just no.


B-B-But. I like black licorice. >:


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Attaman said:


> It's fishing.
> 
> Specifically: A moderately consistent bunch of users use the Things You Hate / Vent Thread(s) to test the water of current community sentiment, as well as fish for responses they can claim are "No Politics" violations / harassment / block evasion. It was particularly bad when we had Unpopular Opinion threads, and I think you can guess the sort of "Unpopular Opinions" that people often shared (opinions like "Yeah, there is a rape crisis: Of nasty whores ruining innocent men's lives with false accusations!", or "Sex workers are worthy of only derision and scorn") if it got to a point staff had to create a moratorium on future Unpopular Opinion threads.
> 
> It has been a known problem since the Politics subforum got closed down a couple of years ago. Not as bad as it was in late-2020 / early-2021 (for example, the 2021 Disability Awareness Month thread had people - plural - arguing in-thread that Accessibility is an undue burden on the general population), but considering all the above that's a fairly low bar.


I think you're giving Frank a little too much credit. I think he just says stuff without thinking about the consequences, and then gets offended when there's consequences. That said, thank you for providing some context on the current state of the forum.



Yakamaru said:


> Most people consider it at best a hobby/hobby space, a form of escapism. Trying to latch onto an identity that correlates if not equates to being a Furry is misguided. Makes as much sense as making an identity out of liking games or Anime/Manga.


I identify as a furry, but I also identify as LGBT, I identify as a gamer, and as a crappy artist. I think there is some confusion in that you might be thinking that when I say I identify as a furry, you might be interpreting that as me saying my entire identity is simply "furry".



Frank Gulotta said:


> Except I completely agree with what Khafra said, perhaps you didn't see it because you were busy jumping to conclusions about me.


I know you agree with what Khafra said. That's not the argument. The argument is about what YOU said, and what YOU said is different from what Khafra said. You say I'm jumping to conclusions, but the conversation would be over if you just say I'm wrong and that you don't have an issue with people identifying themselves as LGBTQ+. You have been continuously avoiding saying that which is why this has gone on for as long as it has.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I think you're giving Frank a little too much credit. I think he just says stuff without thinking about the consequences, and then gets offended when there's consequences


If thinking that gives you enjoyment, go for it, but that drivel you've been pouring isn't the necessary "consequences" of anything I've said, nobody appointed you as the sheriff or moral authority. What's weird is that you obviously understand it as you keep recognising that I just fundamentally disagree with your creepy ideas (which you claim were a UNO reverse card all along when called out). Why not take the extra step and accept that your opinions are just that : your opinions?



SirRob said:


> I know you agree with what Khafra said. That's not the argument. The argument is about what YOU said, and what YOU said is different from what Khafra said. You say I'm jumping to conclusions, but the conversation would be over if you just say I'm wrong and that you don't have an issue with people identifying themselves as LGBTQ+. You have been continuously avoiding saying that which is why this has gone on for as long as it has.


That's because I have nothing to prove to you. As I said nobody appointed you with any authority. What's with these types and being so awfully comfortable with this obnoxious role of demanding signals of virtue? < here's the complementary UNO reverse card for you : I'll keep implying that you're a crazy killjoy activist and you'll see if you want to waste time explaining that you're a chill person.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

Most seafood


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 11, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Most seafood



Even cooked seafood?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> Even cooked seafood?


Yup


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I identify as a furry, but I also identify as LGBT, I identify as a gamer, and as a crappy artist. I think there is some confusion in that you might be thinking that when I say I identify as a furry, you might be interpreting that as me saying my entire identity is simply "furry".


Let me quote myself:


Yakamaru said:


> Furry is a hobby at best. If you consider it *an identity* you need professional help.


I specifically said "an identity", not "part of an identity". I don't identify myself through the things I like, as my identity is independent from my hobbies. The same way I don't identify through being LGBT either, I just am. Being something does not mean you have to identify through it/as or have it be part of your identity.

I've met plenty of people whose sole identity is "Furry". These people need professional help if anything.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If thinking that gives you enjoyment, go for it, but that drivel you've been pouring isn't the necessary "consequences" of anything I've said, nobody appointed you as the sheriff or moral authority. What's weird is that you obviously understand it as you keep recognising that I just fundamentally disagree with your creepy ideas (which you claim were a UNO reverse card all along when called out). Why not take the extra step and accept that your opinions are just that : your opinions?
> 
> 
> That's because I have nothing to prove to you. As I said nobody appointed you with any authority. What's with these types and being so awfully comfortable with this obnoxious role of demanding signals of virtue? < here's the complementary UNO reverse card for you : I'll keep implying that you're a crazy killjoy activist and you'll see if you want to waste time explaining that you're a chill person.


Oh, I could argue with you all day. It's no more a waste of time for me than anything else is, because I am really entertained by it. But at this point you're not even arguing over anything anymore, you're just spewing insults at me.

And the reason why I'm so comfortable with "virtue signaling" in this case is because you're personally targeting me, because I am gay, and as a closeted gay, I personally like seeing others be visible about their orientation, particularly because I don't have the opportunity to do so myself outside of the internet. I know you don't care, but I'm just explaining my angle.

I'm glad no one else is really interjecting, they know better. Well, a moderator would probably wanna interject at this point, but it's good no one's making this bigger than it has to be. If you don't want to answer to me, that's fine. I'll just keep this conversation in my head, with my assumptions of you having been unchallenged. Like your avatar says, "This is fine." And believe me! I don't like you any less for it. I do like you.



Yakamaru said:


> Let me quote myself:
> 
> I specifically said "an identity", not "part of an identity". I don't identify myself through the things I like, as my identity is independent from my hobbies. The same way I don't identify through being LGBT either, I just am. Being something does not mean you have to identify through it/as or have it be part of your identity.
> 
> I've met plenty of people whose sole identity is "Furry". These people need professional help if anything.


Okay, then as far as I'm concerned there's no argument there.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I could argue with you all day. It's no more a waste of time for me than anything else is, because I am really entertained by it. But at this point you're not even arguing over anything anymore, you're just spewing insults at me.
> 
> And the reason why I'm so comfortable with "virtue signaling" in this case is because you're personally targeting me, because I am gay, and as a closeted gay, I personally like seeing others be visible about their orientation, particularly because I don't have the opportunity to do so myself outside of the internet. I know you don't care, but I'm just explaining my angle.
> 
> ...


It's great to know you're entertained because to me it just feels like I'm arguing with the houseplants to cope with the departure of my spouse of 30 years


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's great to know you're entertained because to me it just feels like I'm arguing with the houseplants to cope with the departure of my spouse of 30 years


I'm surprised you've known Kope for that long


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

RIP Kope x Frank.

10/10 best couple, now forcibly divorced. >:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm surprised you've known Kope for that long


Sorry for the outburst, it's a sensitive topic to me


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Yup


I'm sorry ;w;


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

Well done beef.

It's rare, or you're square.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm making ppl angry today. ;w;

I'm just a baby

Edit: sorry, just a joke ^^


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I'm making ppl angry today. ;w;
> 
> I'm just a baby


(just cooking preferences)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (just cooking preferences)


I see.

Tbh i used to only eat beef if it were well done


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2022)

I missed some drama for sure here.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 12, 2022)

Eye floaters.  I guess it's just an aging thing, but I've got one that's been in my eye for two days now, a little black stringy squiggle that moves and floats, and I hate it.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 12, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> Eye floaters.  I guess it's just an aging thing, but I've got one that's been in my eye for two days now, a little black stringy squiggle that moves and floats, and I hate it.


You can get them removed.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 12, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Most seafood


I remember you liked prawns, though, I don't know how like them prepared.

How do you feel about lobster?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I remember you liked prawns, though, I don't know how like them prepared.
> 
> How do you feel about lobster?


Lobster isn't too bad, and prawns are good too.

I really like sashimi too.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 13, 2022)

I never knew how much i hated my government healthcare glasses until my company provided medical insurace.  These are so much cuter and nicer.


----------



## civm (Aug 13, 2022)

I hate the tendency of fandoms to swoon over characters that have so many red flags they could start their own parade.


----------



## Punji (Aug 13, 2022)

Children.

Or at least, the very loud and screaming kind that never shut up.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 13, 2022)

I live in a group home for adults with mental health issues, and (I kid you not) this dude just walks into my room while I am watching tv. Now the door will always be locked.  dude wtf


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 13, 2022)

When people insist they aren't being toxic, but openly admit to asking their ex wife things like "How's your ex? Does he miss you yet?" 


Spoiler: Context



They're divorced with kids and the Mom starts seeing her ex-ex and it was short lived. They split... Dad wants to be nosey and keep tabs on if she's seeing anyone and asks about her ex. 

1. If she wasn't seeing him, you're literally ripping open her wound for NO reason.
2. If she was back with him, you already gave him your seal of approval and trust him around your kids. WHY THE FUCK DOES IT MATTER IF SHE'S MOVING ON?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 14, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I never knew how much i hated my government healthcare glasses until my company provided medical insurace.  These are so much cuter and nicer.


I had a pair of safety glasses made by "Site For Sore Eyes" (yes, I will out them publicly) but I gave them a copy of my then-current prescription done by Kaiser Permanente Optical. This was about twenty years ago. The resulting glasses weren't even close! I could not see out of them at all! Since this was a freebee to the employees from my work, they (SFSE) would not re-do the lenses for free. Took the unusable glasses to Kaiser, they said the prescription was not mine at all. The new lenses made by Kaiser, at a cost of $200 USD, were effing perfect. Every two years you could get SFSE glasses by our contract. They never made them right unless you paid $75 USD for an exam, which was not covered by our union contract.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 14, 2022)

Everyone and their mother owns a pitbull where I live. Constantly off the leash by people who don't seem physically strong enough to handle them. 

I don't care if they're near me. I just don't want them anywhere close to my dog (small breed). It instantly activates my dad reflexes when I see one.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 14, 2022)

People who don't listen.


----------



## Punji (Aug 14, 2022)

Chopping onions.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2022)

How people in my neighborhood act so trashy. 
There's a woman that only communicates in full blown screams to her partner. I remember seeing him out in the yard trimming and keeping it tidy and she stood at the doorway screaming at him. 
We lost power for about 6 hours a few nights ago and I remember people revving their cars and screaming outside. Not like 'hey, lets go outside and fool around' like 'I can't live without technology' screams.
People having more relationship issues in front of my house when I'm trying to work. 

When I hear people raise their voice like that I assume the worst and wanna peek out to make sure no ones dying. But damn. It happens so much here I might have to start ignoring it...


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 14, 2022)

Music blasting at such a level that you can hear it loud and clear 5 blocks away.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 15, 2022)

Idiots.
I hate idiots.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 15, 2022)

It's becoming increasingly difficult for me to so much as even open my mouth to other people in this culture. Communicating with others just no longer seems worth it for me. This culture thinks it always find the irony in everything.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 15, 2022)

Energy drinks are horrible.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2022)

Accidently stubbing my toe on a piece of furniture.


----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> Chopping onions.


Artistic dramatization of me chopping an onion:


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 18, 2022)

Sunglasses. I don't like being watched by someone whose eyes I can't see.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sunglasses. I don't like being watched by someone whose eyes I can't see.


But what if they like what they see? :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> But what if they like what they see? :>


Then they would pull the sunglasses down in a cliché flirty way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Then they would pull the sunglasses down in a cliché flirty way.


Don't tempt me. :3


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Yep, a little gross



My period. It's not as bad as it used to be. It was worse before they removed a polyp in my uterus. Before I was bleeding more a month straight and only had a few days that the bleeding would stop. But I was so tired and just in so much pain. I was glad that I got it removed. But I still hate it. At least my body lets me know now when I'm going to have it now so I'm prepared but I would love not to have one anymore. I want a baby so I don't really want to deal with that at the moment. But when the time comes, I'm going to take care of it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2022)

I hate myself so much, my self worth has been pretty low lately. I thought I was doing okay this week, then my boss told me that I was essentially on thin ice and they’ve been angry at me for a long time. Which is understandable because I’m an awful employee with no passion for what I do, but I was caught off guard because it came out of nowhere. I can’t quit my job due to family connections and because it’d look bad on my resume, and I don’t think I’m getting fired just yet, but I don’t think I can exactly reverse my boss’s feelings towards me either, which has been exacerbated by COVID since I take it more seriously than most. So I just get to live with this toxicity for the foreseeable future.

Not to mention every time I go on social media I get jealous of everyone because they’re all better than me. Doing more with their lives, getting tons of love and attention from thousands of people. I waste so much time on the internet and playing video games. My friends say “oh don’t worry about it we all need to take breaks every once in a while,” but it’s not at all acceptable. I’m lagging behind everyone else. I still live with my parents, I have a job that I hate, I don’t have a boyfriend (and likely never will), and my art has stagnated. I can’t even say “well at least I’m a good person” because I know I’m an asshole.

And I also know these feelings are selfish, if I wasn’t so self-centered I wouldn’t be getting jealous and I wouldn’t be thinking so much about myself. I just want to be alone, forever, and that’s just about the most selfish desire one can have. I need to do better.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Spoiler: Yep, a little gross
> 
> 
> 
> My period. It's not as bad as it used to be. It was worse before they removed a polyp in my uterus. Before I was bleeding more a month straight and only had a few days that the bleeding would stop. But I was so tired and just in so much pain. I was glad that I got it removed. But I still hate it. At least my body lets me know now when I'm going to have it now so I'm prepared but I would love not to have one anymore. I want a baby so I don't really want to deal with that at the moment. But when the time comes, I'm going to take care of it.


They suck.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 20, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Spoiler: Yep, a little gross
> 
> 
> 
> My period. It's not as bad as it used to be. It was worse before they removed a polyp in my uterus. Before I was bleeding more a month straight and only had a few days that the bleeding would stop. But I was so tired and just in so much pain. I was glad that I got it removed. But I still hate it. At least my body lets me know now when I'm going to have it now so I'm prepared but I would love not to have one anymore. I want a baby so I don't really want to deal with that at the moment. But when the time comes, I'm going to take care of it.


Oof. Mine used to give me massive cramps as a teenager, but nowadays the cramps are gone. They used to be so bad that I'd have to rest on a bed in the nurse's office for hours.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 20, 2022)

I hate it when I can't be sure if I actually need to read the assigned parts of the textbook, so I have to read every last bit of it just in case.


----------



## Eremurus (Aug 20, 2022)

>things you hate

91 pages

>things you love

31 pages

I guess that's the human race in a nutshell though, isn't it? Humans love the idea of hating something.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I hate myself so much, my self worth has been pretty low lately. I thought I was doing okay this week, then my boss told me that I was essentially on thin ice and they’ve been angry at me for a long time. Which is understandable because I’m an awful employee with no passion for what I do, but I was caught off guard because it came out of nowhere. I can’t quit my job due to family connections and because it’d look bad on my resume, and I don’t think I’m getting fired just yet, but I don’t think I can exactly reverse my boss’s feelings towards me either, which has been exacerbated by COVID since I take it more seriously than most. So I just get to live with this toxicity for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Not to mention every time I go on social media I get jealous of everyone because they’re all better than me. Doing more with their lives, getting tons of love and attention from thousands of people. I waste so much time on the internet and playing video games. My friends say “oh don’t worry about it we all need to take breaks every once in a while,” but it’s not at all acceptable. I’m lagging behind everyone else. I still live with my parents, I have a job that I hate, I don’t have a boyfriend (and likely never will), and my art has stagnated. I can’t even say “well at least I’m a good person” because I know I’m an asshole.
> 
> And I also know these feelings are selfish, if I wasn’t so self-centered I wouldn’t be getting jealous and I wouldn’t be thinking so much about myself. I just want to be alone, forever, and that’s just about the most selfish desire one can have. I need to do better.


If your boss takes issue with your taking covid seriously then they're a shitty boss. I'm sorry you gotta deal with that, and I hope they at least come around. 
If its not too pressing, may I ask why you quitting would look bad on a resume? You don't have to answer if you don't wanna. 
I'm just sorry you're stuck in this sitiouation. Please don't compare yourself to others though; everyone is different and has entirely different life experiences and events that brought them where they are. Its not fair to yourself to look down on yourself for how another person is living their lives. 
And fwiw, in my experience you don't seem like an asshole. Quite the opposite, just really friendly, nerdy, and kinda funny.
Whatever the case, I hope things get better for you and I'm sorry you're in such a rut. Please hang in there.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 21, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> >things you hate
> 
> 91 pages
> 
> ...


Generally that's for the same reason why there's an alarm in a building for when there's a fire, but no sound when there's no fire (thank god)

It has an adverse effect of multiplying negativity and warp the perception of reality
Like when people are less likely to leave a review when the service was good as they are to complain if the service was bad.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> If your boss takes issue with your taking covid seriously then they're a shitty boss. I'm sorry you gotta deal with that, and I hope they at least come around.
> If its not too pressing, may I ask why you quitting would look bad on a resume? You don't have to answer if you don't wanna.
> I'm just sorry you're stuck in this sitiouation. Please don't compare yourself to others though; everyone is different and has entirely different life experiences and events that brought them where they are. Its not fair to yourself to look down on yourself for how another person is living their lives.
> And fwiw, in my experience you don't seem like an asshole. Quite the opposite, just really friendly, nerdy, and kinda funny.
> Whatever the case, I hope things get better for you and I'm sorry you're in such a rut. Please hang in there.


Thank you. I will be okay even if I get fired, so don’t worry. 

Quitting would look bad because everything looks bad. A job interviewer would ask why I quit. Obviously I can’t say “because I was about to get fired”. They will contact my boss, who would have to be listed as a reference due to how long I’ve worked there. He would likely be spiteful if I quit and would tell them I am a bad employee who doesn’t get enough done and has an attitude problem.

The world is extremely competitive. That’s why my job is through family connections and not through my own merits. My graphic design college degree is useless. My portfolio hasn’t been updated because I haven’t made anything for it since college. I don’t care to make brand packaging in my spare time. My passion is for illustration, which isn’t a viable career field. Just one glance at FA or Twitter shows you how competitive the art world is, and how much better everyone else is than I am. The best I can do is get a couple of commissions from friends. I wouldn’t be able to make enough to sustain myself and my parents definitely wouldn’t approve.

I’m definitely an asshole. I’m afraid to have one-on-one conversations with people because I know I’ll be an asshole to them. I’ve hurt many friends. People here know I am an asshole, you are just nice enough to ignore when I am one. I am introverted and I don’t get along well with people. I’m bad at making small talk, I hate talking about my personal life (I’m not telling my boss I spent all weekend playing video games and browsing a furry forum), and I’m notoriously stubborn. 

Again, I’ll be okay and thanks for worrying about me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Thank you. I will be okay even if I get fired, so don’t worry.
> 
> Quitting would look bad because everything looks bad. A job interviewer would ask why I quit. Obviously I can’t say “because I was about to get fired”. They will contact my boss, who would have to be listed as a reference due to how long I’ve worked there. He would likely be spiteful if I quit and would tell them I am a bad employee who doesn’t get enough done and has an attitude problem.
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't call you an asshole based on what I've seen of you here; you're generally pleasant to talk, sometimes a bit glib. 

It may be viable (I don't know your boss or your working relationship with them) to improved your boss's impression of you over time and either remain in your current position or move to another one with out fear of your employer providing a bad reference. However, if you're switching jobs, it's generally best to hold on to the one you have until you have a solid offer from another. Some folks tend to quit, then look for another job, which puts them in a bind if they need to pick up work quickly. Holding on to your current job and discreetly interviewing for another one lets you have a safety net. 

A side benefit of this is that if you are currently working, many employers won't contact your employer so as not to make things awkward for you with them. Unless you've had some serious issues at your workplace (like gross negligence, sexual harassment, embezzlement), they might not look too closely at you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Personally, I wouldn't call you an asshole based on what I've seen of you here; you're generally pleasant to talk, sometimes a bit glib.
> 
> It may be viable (I don't know your boss or your working relationship with them) to improved your boss's impression of you over time and either remain in your current position or move to another one with out fear of your employer providing a bad reference. However, if you're switching jobs, it's generally best to hold on to the one you have until you have a solid offer from another. Some folks tend to quit, then look for another job, which puts them in a bind if they need to pick up work quickly. Holding on to your current job and discreetly interviewing for another one lets you have a safety net.
> 
> A side benefit of this is that if you are currently working, many employers won't contact your employer so as not to make things awkward for you with them. Unless you've had some serious issues at your workplace (like gross negligence, sexual harassment, embezzlement), they might not look too closely at you.


Thank you.

Last night, I seriously thought about what I should do. Whether I should tell my boss that I think it would be best if I started looking for work elsewhere. It would have depended on what the air was like today. Thankfully, it was as if the confrontation on Friday didn't happen. I'm sure it's in the back of my boss's mind. He said he has felt this way for a long time, so it's not like his opinion of me would just change overnight. But at this time I think it's best for me to just carry on for now and do my work to the best of my capabilities.

If I were to look for another job, my main concern would be COVID. I don't think I could be better protected in any other job other than the one I have currently, because we're a small crew and work remotely most of the time. COVID has just been a huge pain, and the fact that people don't care about it anymore just makes it a whole lot worse for the people who do still care. So I think it is definitely in my best interest to try and keep my job for now.

I certainly don't want to be put in a situation where I'm unemployed, so I am 100% on board with your advice regarding switching jobs. I think eventually I do have to switch jobs at some point, because I don't want to be working here forever, and the thought of that is very demotivating. But I also sort of have to make preparations should I look for a different job. Either develop new skills or work on a portfolio. This was sort of a wake up call that I should probably get on that. 

Or, maybe not. I don't know. At this point I'm not sure I'd even want a graphic design job. I'd love to do illustration work, but with my skillset, doing commissions for people is probably the best I can do, with a minimum wage or low skill job supporting me on top of that. I don't really have any career-related goals and I'm not really concerned about it either, other than keeping up appearances for my parents.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Last night, I seriously thought about what I should do. Whether I should tell my boss that I think it would be best if I started looking for work elsewhere. It would have depended on what the air was like today. Thankfully, it was as if the confrontation on Friday didn't happen. I'm sure it's in the back of my boss's mind. He said he has felt this way for a long time, so it's not like his opinion of me would just change overnight. But at this time I think it's best for me to just carry on for now and do my work to the best of my capabilities.
> 
> ...


Again I reiterate that I don't fully know the dynamic between you and your boss, but I'd suggest maybe talking to about them candidly about the issues they have with you, whether they are well-founded or not. That conversation _could _serve as foundation to build up a some good will if you follow that up with a promise to work on those outstanding issues and subsequently. What that conversation will do is let you know where you stand with your boss, which you need to find out. I'm saying that conversation won't be awkward and probably lopsided; I can almost guarantee it will be uncomfortable on some level. But if you promise your boss to follow through on the reasonable suggestions, actually do follow through, and improve, perhaps your boss might ease up. 

I want to also emphasize the phrase "_reasonable suggestions_" here; it's one thing your boss is complaining about work ethic and punctuality, if those are issues. It's another thing if they're telling to put yourselves in danger of contracting COVID with things like not wearing a mask. You have a right to advocate for your safety and should separate out legitimate criticisms of your performance from criticism of precautionary measures you take to stay healthy.

As for whether you should switch jobs or not, that is your call. The one thing I'd stress is focusing improve your performance and boss's impression of you, so that after a period, you have a solid foundation to move on from. 

I'd also say I'm fan of upskilling; hard skills can lead getting a skilled job with an attendant career you can fall back on when you're older and maybe can't do the unskilled jobs anymore. Whether you pick up graphic design again or learn to do something else, I'd encourage you to try and build your skill set. 

Asking my girlfriend, she said a lot graphic design jobs are being done remotely now, which might be of interest to you and allow you to expand your job search when you're ready. However, neither us of knows what the pay or hours are in the industry right now. Gradually building that portfolio will help, though.

The last thing I'd say is you're a good guy, but you need to think what your long-term goals are, beyond what keeps your parents happy. It will take awhile to get where you want career-wise, but take it seriously for your own benefit.

I know how demoralizing it can be to work in a job you don't like but have to do from the ones I had in high school and university, so I hope you can get someplace better soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I hate myself so much, my self worth has been pretty low lately. I thought I was doing okay this week, then my boss told me that I was essentially on thin ice and they’ve been angry at me for a long time. Which is understandable because I’m an awful employee with no passion for what I do, but I was caught off guard because it came out of nowhere. I can’t quit my job due to family connections and because it’d look bad on my resume, and I don’t think I’m getting fired just yet, but I don’t think I can exactly reverse my boss’s feelings towards me either, which has been exacerbated by COVID since I take it more seriously than most. So I just get to live with this toxicity for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Not to mention every time I go on social media I get jealous of everyone because they’re all better than me. Doing more with their lives, getting tons of love and attention from thousands of people. I waste so much time on the internet and playing video games. My friends say “oh don’t worry about it we all need to take breaks every once in a while,” but it’s not at all acceptable. I’m lagging behind everyone else. I still live with my parents, I have a job that I hate, I don’t have a boyfriend (and likely never will), and my art has stagnated. I can’t even say “well at least I’m a good person” because I know I’m an asshole.
> 
> And I also know these feelings are selfish, if I wasn’t so self-centered I wouldn’t be getting jealous and I wouldn’t be thinking so much about myself. I just want to be alone, forever, and that’s just about the most selfish desire one can have. I need to do better.



A lot of people's social media lives are curated representations that are not really real. 

If you're worried about COVID, have you spoken to your doctor about this? If you're fully immunised and don't have any conditions that would compromise your immune system, they might be able to put your mind at ease.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 22, 2022)

When random people I've never so much as spoken a word to message me asking to be my friend. This has happened to me multiple times on here and on discord and like
It's just so awkward and forced. I don't wanna bother trying to befriend people I've never met just cause they asked


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Quitting would look bad because everything looks bad. A job interviewer would ask why I quit. Obviously I can’t say “because I was about to get fired”. They will contact my boss, who would have to be listed as a reference due to how long I’ve worked there. He would likely be spiteful if I quit and would tell them I am a bad employee who doesn’t get enough done and has an attitude problem.


Yeaj its like Miles said. You don't have to quit immediately; I recently switched jobs and what I did was search for work while I had my job, and once I got hired I then quit my previous job. You can still have a job while searching for another, in fact I think those are the best circumstances to do so.


SirRob said:


> If I were to look for another job, my main concern would be COVID. I don't think I could be better protected in any other job other than the one I have currently, because we're a small crew and work remotely most of the time. COVID has just been a huge pain, and the fact that people don't care about it anymore just makes it a whole lot worse for the people who do still care. So I think it is definitely in my best interest to try and keep my job for now.


There aren't other companies offering remote work in that field? You could whittle down job applications to places that have primarily or mostly remote work. A lot of places have been doing that ever since covid hit its peak.

Sorry for giving all this advice, especially if you didn't want it and were mostly looking for care and empathy. I know I hate it when people start telling me to do this or that when I'm venting. Ultimately just know we care and hope things get better for you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Again I reiterate that I don't fully know the dynamic between you and your boss, but I'd suggest maybe talking to about them candidly about the issues they have with you, whether they are well-founded or not. That conversation _could _serve as foundation to build up a some good will if you follow that up with a promise to work on those outstanding issues and subsequently. What that conversation will do is let you know where you stand with your boss, which you need to find out. I'm saying that conversation won't be awkward and probably lopsided; I can almost guarantee it will be uncomfortable on some level. But if you promise your boss to follow through on the reasonable suggestions, actually do follow through, and improve, perhaps your boss might ease up.
> 
> I want to also emphasize the phrase "_reasonable suggestions_" here; it's one thing your boss is complaining about work ethic and punctuality, if those are issues. It's another thing if they're telling to put yourselves in danger of contracting COVID with things like not wearing a mask. You have a right to advocate for your safety and should separate out legitimate criticisms of your performance from criticism of precautionary measures you take to stay healthy.
> 
> ...


I'd rather not divulge too much here unless things take a further downward turn. I believe his issues are well-founded, I do have trouble with productivity and focusing, I'm not particularly motivated to do my job, especially some of the parts of the job that I am uncomfortable with. That being said, I've been caught up work-wise lately which is why I was blindsided and why it hit me so hard.

If it were anyone other than myself, I'd say, yes, definitely strike up a conversation with my boss. But I think it's in my best interest to avoid it because I don't think anything positive would come out of it. I tend to get defensive. I am aware that I have to do better, I know what to do to be better, and I will do better. 

In regards to COVID, I think it just compounds to the friction. It's not the center of the issue. I mean, it _is_, because it affected my work-life balance in a horrible way, but the precautions aren't.

It makes sense for graphic designers to do most of their work remotely. A lot of it is done on the computer, after all. But I think it depends on the studio/firm/company/etc. so I would definitely need to do my research, an extra requisite for myself when vetting jobs, assuming I'm not desperate...

You put a lot of effort into trying to help me. I appreciate that a lot, I won't let that be wasted. I will think about what I should most improve on, whether it's my character, my routine, my portfolio, or learning a new skill. Thank you.

I have long-term goals. They're just not career-related. A career will only ever mean money to me, and nothing more. No career will make me happy, I've accepted that. It's the time I spend outside of work that makes me happy, so a job where I am afforded that time would be ideal, regardless of what the job consists of. My two main goals are to put out an original comic, and to meet my online friends in person. I don't tell the people around me that, of course, because I think most would consider it immature. And I am immature! Regarding my parents, that's a whole other topic that would probably end up being a therapy session, so maybe I'll talk about it with you some other time, but probably not this time. In any case, they're a good safety net to have, so I'm pretty sure I'll be fine regardless of my job status.

Sorry to hear you had poor job experiences when you were young. What do you do currently? 



Fallowfox said:


> A lot of people's social media lives are curated representations that are not really real.
> 
> If you're worried about COVID, have you spoken to your doctor about this? If you're fully immunised and don't have any conditions that would compromise your immune system, they might be able to put your mind at ease.


I get that about social media, I do. I just get jealous easily. Only way I can help it is if I better myself. Improve my art so that it's as good as theirs. Improve my life so I can travel and be independent, exercise more. I just have to use it as motivation instead of letting it get me down. In either case, I've been pretty good about avoiding Twitter, at least during the past week, lol. 

COVID is new, and I don't trust that it's fully understood. My main concern isn't that it'll kill me now, but that it might turn out to be something like a deadlier version of shingles, where if you've had COVID, it might lay dormant and reemerge within you as something worse decades later. Plus there's talk about long term effects, including "brain fog". 



TrishaCat said:


> Yeaj its like Miles said. You don't have to quit immediately; I recently switched jobs and what I did was search for work while I had my job, and once I got hired I then quit my previous job. You can still have a job while searching for another, in fact I think those are the best circumstances to do so.
> 
> There aren't other companies offering remote work in that field? You could whittle down job applications to places that have primarily or mostly remote work. A lot of places have been doing that ever since covid hit its peak.
> 
> Sorry for giving all this advice, especially if you didn't want it and were mostly looking for care and empathy. I know I hate it when people start telling me to do this or that when I'm venting. Ultimately just know we care and hope things get better for you.


That's awesome that it worked out for you. I think it takes a lot of determination and perseverance to focus on a job hunt while also managing your current job. It's easy advice to give, but not so easy to follow through with it, so I respect that. 

I'm not gonna do job searching just yet. Maybe out of curiosity, to see what's out there, but that's it. I don't currently feel in danger of losing my job anymore, but that might change. And if that does happen, well, I'll need all the help I can get, so I'm sure I'll jump right back in this topic and beg for your help.

It's good advice, given from good people. I'll happily take it. You sound like you've been following my rants on GameFAQs... which I know isn't true, but it's uncanny how you described some of my experiences there. We're both better off if I don't provide any further context, lol. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2022)

@SirRob 
I do not scroll through social media websites like facebook and twitter, basically because of the reasons you outline. 

For exercise, I feel the most sustainable way is to build it into your daily routine. Start with something small, and then increase slowly to what you are comfortable with. 
If you try to start doing a lot at once, it is easy to feel like you're not up to it and lose motivation. It can take a long time for your body to grow muscle mass, so also keep that in mind. 

I think at this point covid-19 is a risk we have to factor-in to our daily lives, like the risks we accept from air pollution, sun exposure and traffic accidents. 
We can manage these risks but not eliminate them entirely.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @SirRob
> I do not scroll through social media websites like facebook and twitter, basically because of the reasons you outline.
> 
> For exercise, I feel the most sustainable way is to build it into your daily routine. Start with something small, and then increase slowly to what you are comfortable with.
> ...


Yeah, for a good while I had a routine going, but I dropped it and have been struggling to pick it up again. I have Ring Fit Adventure for the Switch, I've been using that for my exercise lately and it's pretty good. Like a personal trainer without the judgement. I just need to do it daily, like you said. I've got the time.

I'm not concerned at all about building muscle mass. I just want to be healthy enough to not die due to lack of exercise. But uh, yeah, that doesn't mean I don't get jealous of people who do have muscle mass, lol.

I agree about COVID. It's the sad reality of our failure as a species. Still, I'm going to continue to do what I can to protect myself and the people around me, within reason.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, for a good while I had a routine going, but I dropped it and have been struggling to pick it up again. I have Ring Fit Adventure for the Switch, I've been using that for my exercise lately and it's pretty good. Like a personal trainer without the judgement. I just need to do it daily, like you said. I've got the time.
> 
> I'm not concerned at all about building muscle mass. I just want to be healthy enough to not die due to lack of exercise. But uh, yeah, that doesn't mean I don't get jealous of people who do have muscle mass, lol.
> 
> I agree about COVID. It's the sad reality of our failure as a species. Still, I'm going to continue to do what I can to protect myself and the people around me, within reason.


To my knowledge, the minimum exercise you need is 75 minutes of intense physical activity each week. 
I hope you start enjoying it as you pick your routine up again. :]

At least we don't have to live with small pox, polio or endemic TB. Silver linings!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'd rather not divulge too much here unless things take a further downward turn. I believe his issues are well-founded, I do have trouble with productivity and focusing, I'm not particularly motivated to do my job, especially some of the parts of the job that I am uncomfortable with. That being said, I've been caught up work-wise lately which is why I was blindsided and why it hit me so hard.
> 
> If it were anyone other than myself, I'd say, yes, definitely strike up a conversation with my boss. But I think it's in my best interest to avoid it because I don't think anything positive would come out of it. I tend to get defensive. I am aware that I have to do better, I know what to do to be better, and I will do better.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the advice is helpful and if you need assistance, let me know and I can see what I can do. I also didn't want to come off as berating you, so apologies if I did.

I'd as long as you're improving, that is the main thing to focus on. After a period of sustained improvement, though, don't be afraid to draw attention to that to your boss. It's good you know what you need to work and are course-correcting.

As for me, the jobs I had in undergrad and high school mostly sucked, but that was balanced by mostly decent bosses and my getting along with coworkers. Those two things, and working part-time, made the time mostly fly. But I feel you through some shit when you're really young so can be more comfortable as you get older. I'm currently a management consultant at a Big Three firm, which is more or less alright for where I am now, since you asked what I do.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge, the minimum exercise you need is 75 minutes of intense physical activity each week.
> I hope you start enjoying it as you pick your routine up again. :]
> 
> At least we don't have to live with small pox, polio or endemic TB. Silver linings!


Well, I exercised today when I wouldn’t have otherwise, because of you, so thank you


Miles Marsalis said:


> Hopefully the advice is helpful and if you need assistance, let me know and I can see what I can do. I also didn't want to come off as berating you, so apologies if I did.
> 
> I'd as long as you're improving, that is the main thing to focus on. After a period of sustained improvement, though, don't be afraid to draw attention to that to your boss. It's good you know what you need to work and are course-correcting.
> 
> As for me, the jobs I had in undergrad and high school mostly sucked, but that was balanced by mostly decent bosses and my getting along with coworkers. Those two things, and working part-time, made the time mostly fly. But I feel you through some shit when you're really young so can be more comfortable as you get older. I'm currently a management consultant at a Big Three firm, which is more or less alright for where I am now, since you asked what I do.


Oh my, you sound important… I can tell you practice what you preach. And I ought to be berated! I’m a big loser! I’m that guy at your workplace that makes everyone’s jobs harder. 

But yes! I will improve! I think I did good today, I will try to keep up the momentum for as long as I can. Maybe one day I can give the same “myself” response in the “Things that you love” thread!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh my, you sound important… I can tell you practice what you preach. And I ought to be berated! I’m a big loser! I’m that guy at your workplace that makes everyone’s jobs harder.
> 
> But yes! I will improve! I think I did good today, I will try to keep up the momentum for as long as I can. Maybe one day I can give the same “myself” response in the “Things that you love” thread!


My girlfriend and my mom would be quick to disabuse you of that notion regarding me, lol.

But seriously, importance is relative. There are tens of thousands employees at my firm and I'm only one of them. I currently have a team that reports to me, but do many others in the firm. I haven't made full partner yet and I'm years from that, assuming I stay on with firm, which I might not. 

Personally, my previous roles in the firm and my current one have kind of cost me a lot. I feel like I've missed out on a lot working abroad early on and my serious relationship broke up because I was more focused on work than my ex. Things also have gotten somewhat more stressful since I became manager. When I was just answering someone, outside of my responsibilities to my coworkers, I just had to worry about my own work. Now, I've got a team (technically two, since I was layered over someone else who now reports me) that need to lead and track, which can be exhausting. Like, it's not just me I need to worry about anymore. 

There are also clients and coworkers I have deep reservations working with and, keeping it 100%, I even have some reservations about some of the work I do from time to time. In a lot of ways, I respect my sister more professionally, who went from being a bank analyst to the Peace Corps; she took a pay cut, but she is doing work she loves.

However, all that said, my base salary is good, along with wellness benefits, hazard pay, and bonuses; I'm making more money than I ever did previously. The pay raises have been consistent and I've been able to take care of a lot of personal and family expenses thanks to my job.

Furthermore, I'm friendly with most of my coworkers and friends with the ones I've known awhile. The bosses I have had in the firm have been supportive and straightforward. Also, since my last promotion, things have been less competitive and I've been able to ease back in some respects.

So yeah, like Fallowfox said, there is upsides and downsides that aren't always apparent.

You're not a loser; you've got some work to do. I'm looking forward to seeing that post.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 23, 2022)

Conflicting covid guidelines.


----------



## Filter (Aug 23, 2022)

Not having enough time to draw. I may need to deliberately schedule this, rather than just doing it in my downtime. What downtime?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My girlfriend and my mom would be quick to disabuse you of that notion regarding me, lol.
> 
> But seriously, importance is relative. There are tens of thousands employees at my firm and I'm only one of them. I currently have a team that reports to me, but do many others in the firm. I haven't made full partner yet and I'm years from that, assuming I stay on with firm, which I might not.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who's a pretty incredible person too, and they downplay themselves a lot, saying that there's people who are much more productive and innovative. It gets on my nerves a bit, because when they hold themselves to such a standard, by comparison I'm much lower on the scale. But I respect him for it, and I respect you as well. It's people like you who make the world work. I suppose it's a good thing you've got people pushing you to go even further.

Management is tough. It's as you say, and there are people who don't respect authority no matter what. You have to have a thick skin. So I can definitely empathize with you there. As for missing out, you might feel that way no matter what. You only live one life after all. There's always something to second guess yourself about, so don't worry about it too much. If you didn't take the path you did, you might not be where you are today, earning my respect. But it sounds like you've already figured that all out.

Fallowfox is also a highly respectable person, I've talked with him before. He might be less likely to admit it though. But when he speaks, I will certainly listen.

I'll always see myself as a loser no matter what, it's ingrained in my identity. But thanks for the vote of confidence. I'll try.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 24, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Conflicting covid guidelines.


agree with that...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 24, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I have a friend who's a pretty incredible person too, and they downplay themselves a lot, saying that there's people who are much more productive and innovative. It gets on my nerves a bit, because when they hold themselves to such a standard, by comparison I'm much lower on the scale. But I respect him for it, and I respect you as well. It's people like you who make the world work. I suppose it's a good thing you've got people pushing you to go even further.
> 
> Management is tough. It's as you say, and there are people who don't respect authority no matter what. You have to have a thick skin. So I can definitely empathize with you there. As for missing out, you might feel that way no matter what. You only live one life after all. There's always something to second guess yourself about, so don't worry about it too much. If you didn't take the path you did, you might not be where you are today, earning my respect. But it sounds like you've already figured that all out.
> 
> ...


It's not downplaying; I'm just being realistic. We also work in different industries, so comparisons about where we're at just give the full picture. 

But again, you're not a loser. You hold down a job, you want to do better, and you have skills (namely graphic design). You can some changes for sure, but you're doing that. 

There are some mistakes you can't come back from, but I don't think you made any of those. So it's worth remembering that you only fail when you give up.

So don't give up.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 25, 2022)

The fact this channel stopped uploading


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2022)

Lmao *WHAT?




*


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Lmao *WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can see their point and it’s a terrible one


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 25, 2022)

Mosquito bites


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I can see their point and it’s a terrible one


"Nooo! You can't just give poor young American men an opportunity to live the life they want debt free! The 1% needs expendable men to bomb brown people in civil war torn nations so we can put oil in our Rolls Royces!!!!!!!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2022)

Make better case that a military career is appealing and rewarding, rather than trying to make prospective applicants more financially desperate. 

Implying you have to be desperate gives incorrect impression that service is a last-choice option, rather than a first-choice.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

... wait was that point from someone joking or were they serious?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... wait was that point from someone joking or were they serious?


Jim Banks is a *CongressMan*.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Jim Banks is a *CongressMan*.


o...
app i thought it was a joke


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2022)

The debt forgiveness, as Biden is implementing it, is only a short term bandaid that, in the long haul, will fuck the people it's supposedly going to "benefit" right now. And believe me it's only to look good for the elections. They don't give a fuck about anyone in any debt.
But Bank's take is 100% absolutely most evil position you could possibly take up.

There's so many vile implications that Tweet makes that I almost appreciate his lack of innuendo in today's climate where people try to hide their real intentions. Banks practically openly admitting he views young Americans as fodder for our military meat grinder is almost refreshing in a climate where everyone else hides behind code. If only the rest of these Satanists could be this upfront about their contempt towards the people they should be fearful of.

God I hate these fucking monsters.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

yea... but lets avoid going down this topic any more, its a risk


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 25, 2022)

Unending campaign advertisements.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 25, 2022)

National leaders encouraging a culture of irresponsibility and non-accountability via shitty legislation that future generations and existing tax payers will both have to foot the bill for.

My spite voting will be unmatched come this November/2024.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

can we stop please

i hear enough crap in the news i turn off and the ads that show up everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> can we stop please
> 
> i hear enough crap in the news i turn off and the ads that show up everywhere



Honestly, I'm past giving a fuck at this point. I can't speak for anyone else but I can speak for myself alone: I'm absolutely done with the teeming masses of weak, entitled, useless, mentally ill, emotionally busted, parasitic, and downright fucking ugly pieces of shit that represent a _huge _swath of this failed country's general population.

I am sick of this hedonistic, degenerative, and backwards culture still existing. I wish it would just hurry up and finally croak so a superior civilization can come along and strip the torch from its undeserving hand.

There is literally no point in contributing to this circus anymore. Zero. None. Why the fuck am I working 50+ hours a week paying to support an ever-growing class of shitbag humans who do nothing to contribute to this society? _*I am literally wasting nonrefundable life energy supporting useless people.

And their numbers are steadily growing. *_

I should just hang this shit up and hop on welfare, claim I have a touch of the -tisms, and play MMOs all day. Join the millions of other young men who have already tapped out of this freak show.

Those guys had the right idea all along.

*I was the one who was wrong. *


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

i get it... but


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 25, 2022)

I was going to say papercuts.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 25, 2022)

RAM said:


> National leaders encouraging a culture of irresponsibility and non-accountability via shitty legislation that future generations and existing tax payers will both have to foot the bill for.
> 
> My spite voting will be unmatched come this November/2024.


The economy is fueled by all sorts, but college graduates are an indispensable part of that, like or not.

Non-college graduates benefit from doctors, scientists, bankers, lawyers, engineers, and all the professions you need a degree and higher education for. This debt relief will keep a lot of those professionals in poor communities, many filled with people who haven't gone to college, and allow them to continue providing services to their communities. Non-college graduates also draw down more from government services statistically that college graduates, who often subside those services through the high taxes they pay due to higher incomes.

It's worth noting that there are those of us who have almost paid off our student debt along with making over the limit to qualify ... and still are to pay for this student relief we're not benefiting from. 

Besides you've been a beneficiary from government services and programs yourself. I know your mentioned being in Job Corps, which is a program for the unemployable and disabled funded by taxpayers who might want to shell out on that. I believed you mentioned getting stimulus checks when you were laid off, which a lot of didn't qualify for because we were over the income limit yet still had to subsidize. If you've ever collected unemployment benefits, that is also a handout, especially considering that a lot of us never went on employment in the first place. 

Being a taxpayer means having to pay for programs and services you don't necessarily approve of. It'd be great if didn't have to a third of my base salary in taxes, but that is what is necessary to keep society functioning and the economy rolling.

That is life. Welcome to America.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 25, 2022)

Artists who are "too clingy" in wanting me to return to them. It makes me *very uncomfortable* and it pushes me even further away from them. It's happened to me multiple times.

I know it's hard to get a following online, but acting like this is *not *how you get previous clients to return to you... -_-


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 25, 2022)

I see I have missed yet another alluring conversation.  Again.  I have one thing to say on the matter.

I did the math and the loan thing works out to making everyone in America pay... a little under a thousand dollars apiece to settle this.  In my case that's most of one paycheck, post-tax.

Someone will inevitably try to correct me on it being more of a sliding scale... to which I say several of my past bosses - _respectable_ past bosses no less - and family members tend to get in the crosshairs whenever 'fair share' comes up...

And that will be all I have to say on the matter.  I know the costs in dealing with this stuff more than people realize.


----------



## Filter (Aug 26, 2022)

When automated systems go awry.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 26, 2022)

https://imgur.com/nfTpZs3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 26, 2022)

WalMart.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 26, 2022)

tries to avoid going on rant about that place...


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 26, 2022)

Neighbors that are freaking obnoxious at night. I'm looking at your apartment 2...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2022)

I hate page 92 lol.


----------



## Regret (Aug 27, 2022)

When singers try to add their own flair when singing the national anthem.  Dial it back as it just sounds awful and stop using it as your personal time to shine moment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> When singers try to add their own flair when singing the national anthem.  Dial it back as it just sounds awful and stop using it as your personal time to shine moment.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> When singers try to add their own flair when singing the national anthem.  Dial it back as it just sounds awful and stop using it as your personal time to shine moment.


This reminds me of Steve Smith from American Dad.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 30, 2022)

When people on the forums don't link their FA properly.

If you advertise yourself as an artist, I wanna be able to go to your profile and see your gallery, damnit! It's not hard to put in the proper username!


----------



## LameFox (Aug 30, 2022)

Khafra said:


> When people on the forums don't link their FA properly.
> 
> If you advertise yourself as an artist, I wanna be able to go to your profile and see your gallery, damnit! It's not hard to put in the proper username!


lol half of all links around here are like https://website.com/user/https://website.com/user/name


----------



## Khafra (Aug 30, 2022)

LameFox said:


> lol half of all links around here are like https://website.com/user/https://website.com/user/name


It's not half bad when that happens, at least I can copy paste the correct part of I really want. The worst ones are people who give a username that leads to "user not found".


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 30, 2022)

Khafra said:


> When people on the forums don't link their FA properly.
> 
> If you advertise yourself as an artist, I wanna be able to go to your profile and see your gallery, damnit! It's not hard to put in the proper username!


^^^^^  facts.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 1, 2022)

Internet mall cops, I can hardly think of anything more pathetic than that


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Internet mall cops, I can hardly think of anything more pathetic than that


Mall cops hired over the internet or?


Also this lingering COVID cough.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 1, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Mall cops hired over the internet or?
> 
> 
> Also this lingering COVID cough.


You've never heard that phrase?


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You've never heard that phrase?


Nope. Even googled it and the first result was Paul Blart.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 1, 2022)

National anthems they are always so generic.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 2, 2022)

Setting up printers.
2022 and we still can't install this bitch with one easy click.
"It's real easy, we promise!" 

Downloading drivers-- FATAL ERROR
Installing Drive-- FATAL ERROR

"In order to view your ink levels you need to install this--
YOU NEED TO CONNECT TO WIFI
*Attempts to connect to wifi*
PRINTER NOT DETECTED

In the end, I couldn't print out my application forms to replace my citizenship certificate and even when I do, it's estimated to be about 17 months. :')


----------



## ben909 (Sep 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Setting up printers.
> 2022 and we still can't install this bitch with one easy click.
> "It's real easy, we promise!"
> 
> ...


is your wifi set to public mode, the computer won't look for stuff in this mode a lot of times


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is your wifi set to public mode, the computer won't look for stuff in this mode a lot of times



I have no idea but the point is I shouldn't have to have wifi enabled just to view my ink levels. XD
I just ordered a new cartridge so hopefully that resolves the issue. Darn thing keeps printing out the form in blue when it should be black.
(and oddly enough it printed black text just fine, just not with that one document for whatever reason)


----------



## ben909 (Sep 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have no idea but the point is I shouldn't have to have wifi enabled just to view my ink levels. XD
> I just ordered a new cartridge so hopefully that resolves the issue. Darn thing keeps printing out the form in blue when it should be black.
> (and oddly enough it printed black text just fine, just not with that one document for whatever reason)


printers are always cursed...  
i always just attach them with a usb wire when possible


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 2, 2022)

When my client's family don't take care of him over the weekend so he ends up in his filth until I get there on Monday. He begged me to come on a Sunday to change him. Already talked to his family about it. I hate when I get these clients. Downright pisses me off.


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 2, 2022)

Old people at supermarket checkouts, who decide to have a 10 minute conversation with the cashier and completely ignore the queue of 200 people forming behind them.

Yes, you are very old and may well drop dead before leaving the store, but people don't want to hear you talking about the weather and the latest episode of Coronation Street for half an hour when they have other stuff to do.

Put your spacker chariot in gear and drive away now please love.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Nope. Even googled it and the first result was Paul Blart.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 12, 2022)

Answering yet another offer for a perfect little apartment knowing full well that the property center will never respond! yay!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 12, 2022)

"Ewwww, vagiiiinuh!" gays in the fandom.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Sep 13, 2022)

My sister. She's a manipulating, conniving piece of shit who prides herself on getting engaged twice (never married) and cheating on her abusive baby-daddy, only having a child because she though she'd "regret it later" or whatever nonsense reason she came up with. Now she talks like she's regretting that decision, and realized a child isn't an accessory for IG likes. *She's in her 30s.*

Then she absolutely refuses to de-escalate any situation she gets in with him, expecting me to protect her when she thinks the appropriate thing to do is _throw hands. _Mind you, one time this asshole felt the need to bust out rusty box-cutter from god-knows-where and ended up cutting himself - smeared his blood all over the apartment door, and then tried to frame my family.

Instead of kicking him out permanently, she just lets him waltz back in and _*sleep over, *_just like the strong, independent black woman she claims she is.
Doesn't help she's an overt racist, either. Just stupid.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 13, 2022)

-Sliqq- said:


> My sister. She's a manipulating, conniving piece of shit who prides herself on getting engaged twice (never married) and cheating on her abusive baby-daddy, only having a child because she though she'd "regret it later" or whatever nonsense reason she came up with. Now she talks like she's regretting that decision, and realized a child isn't an accessory for IG likes. *She's in her 30s.*
> 
> Then she absolutely refuses to de-escalate any situation she gets in with him, expecting me to protect her when she thinks the appropriate thing to do is _throw hands. _Mind you, one time this asshole felt the need to bust out rusty box-cutter from god-knows-where and ended up cutting himself - smeared his blood all over the apartment door, and then tried to frame my family.
> 
> ...


Lordy thats a nightmare. Honestly if I had someone drag me into nonsense like that I'd cut them out from my life. 

I can't afford to have someone bring their problems into my home/sanctuary, and if they're not going to help themselves there's not much anyone else can do except call cps and hope for the best for their child.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 13, 2022)

arrogant people.
Flamboyant narcissist or just flamboyant people.
Bigot's.
Traditionalist.
Down right rude people.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 13, 2022)

the people who break the keyboard stands on school or other shared computers


----------



## Filter (Sep 13, 2022)

When tracking says an important package was delivered, but it isn't in the mailbox. Then, two days later, realizing that you had brought the package inside but didn't remember doing so.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2022)

It's gotta be people who have virtually no sense of humor, and become sour the moment somebody cracks a joke.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 13, 2022)

Google listing a store as having a product it doesn’t carry.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> It's gotta be people who have virtually no sense of humor, and become sour the moment somebody cracks a joke.


I knew a guy like this at my old college. He was super right wing and would constantly complain about "liberals being offended by everything" and then he would proceed to get offended by pretty much every joke because they would all be against his "morals".


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I knew a guy like this at my old college. He was super right wing and would constantly complain about "liberals being offended by everything" and then he would proceed to get offended by pretty much every joke because they would all be against his "morals".


That's the one, the one that makes a moral issue out of every single joke. Happens on both sides of the political lane too. Stuff like that is unbearably obnoxious and sucks the fun out of every conversation.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> That's the one, the one that makes a moral issue out of every single joke. Happens on both sides of the political lane too. Stuff like that is unbearably obnoxious and sucks the fun out of every conversation.


I agree 100%. People like that just ruin social gatherings.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 13, 2022)

New renters next door to my house, depositing an expired tag POS Chevy something or another, the corner of the trunk that had the badge is rusted off, right in front of MY house! I have to put out the garbage cans in front of my house, so only one car can be there. Like, MY truck. The garbage truck won't pick up if your can is too close your car, another can or the corner.
The neighbor's barf bucket now has a flat tire, too. My guess is he had that pile at his previous dwelling and had to move it to his new digs or else. Welp, I'll give him one chance to move it, then I report it. I'm not letting the renters with a shit load of parking beside their house, just not on the street convenient, make me park elsewhere, which really is nowhere. That fifty-two feet in front of my house is the only place I have to park.
Yup, The Old Warhorse is pissed, ladies and gentlemen. We have had nothing but problems out of that rental house.


----------



## Filter (Sep 14, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Google listing a store as having a product it doesn’t carry.


Google listing a store as open when they're not. Especially, when you wanted to buy donuts for the team.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 14, 2022)

I hate it when the only chairs in my class are stools without any backs.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 14, 2022)

wonders if that would be helpful for people with tails


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 15, 2022)

I hate it when the MicroSD card in your phone decides to roll snake-eyes. !@%$#^&%*!@#@%$^$!

Replacement ordered from Amazoo for delivery in about 12 hours from now.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Sep 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> That's the one, the one that makes a moral issue out of every single joke. Happens on both sides of the political lane too. Stuff like that is unbearably obnoxious and sucks the fun out of every conversation.


Not even just jokes I had 2 people claim I'm ageist for Claiming that 50% of old people in city/town are ghosts who forgotten to move on?. But the dumbest was when I talking about ASD-P which I strong view I have, being a thing I had people cry I'm trolling about that not everyone with psychosis need meds & find the episodes non threatening. Basically It ableist for me to say psychosis is not some scary death sentence, I'm just lost at them projecting there hate on to me.

In IRL I had someone go way overboard on us making michael jackson jokes acting like as If hated the singer guts. Was almost close to snapping at him saying "Why are you taking your issues out on us?, Either grow up or fuck off!!".


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 17, 2022)

Motorcycle noises. Seriously, having sensory issues makes them physically painful to my eardrums.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2022)

Customer service of this specific bank/card provider that I've always had trouble with *aggressively munches my phone*


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 20, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Motorcycle noises. Seriously, having sensory issues makes them physically painful to my eardrums.


There nothing compared to those cars with those fake mufflers trying to be the next fast and furious.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 20, 2022)

RubberfemAsriel said:


> There nothing compared to those cars with those fake mufflers trying to be the next fast and furious.


Facts


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 20, 2022)

New neighbors (the renter and his GF) that fukkin' yell all the time! Earlier, they were out bock, yelling at one another at the top of their lungs. I snapped, grabbed the little Freon horn from the boat and blew off a long sharp blast, then glared at them when they both looked to see where the sound came from. BTW, she's not on the lease and was told not to be trying to set up house there. Maybe, just maybe, they'll get evicted.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 25, 2022)

Being too hot with the blanket on and then too cold with the blanket off


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 25, 2022)

Trying to tame a high level Argentavis and then a fucking pack of Hyenadons come and kill the poor birb. Fuck you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2022)

When people think they can somehow help/heal themselves by helping others.
All you're doing is putting things off.

And the overall lack of self-awareness with a lot of the people I've met/come across. Someone who can't even handle the slightest bit of conflict without flipping their lid has no business being an EMT and I don't know why it took them thousands of dollars to waste before they believed me. What makes it worse is they couldn't even stand the sight of blood, like they expect every response to be a pleasant one.


----------



## Filter (Sep 25, 2022)

There's no shortage of people who would like to control our lives because they're unable to control their own. They often position themselves as authority figures. Self reflection and self improvement can be difficult. It's easier for them to criticize and tell others what to do. And we wonder why society is so messed up.

The ones we would benefit from listening to are rarely the loudest or the most esteemed. Their voices are all too often drowned out by the crowd.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2022)

The amount of flies that spawn from bananas is insane.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 27, 2022)

P3does and toxic people.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The amount of flies that spawn from bananas is insane.


Right? And I love spotted bananas. They're sweet and soft.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2022)

Consoomers will be the death of us!


----------



## ginnywinny (Sep 30, 2022)

i hate it when my tablet pen doesnt work X_X


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 30, 2022)

I severely hate new neighbors that attract drug addicts, homeless people and dickheads that bring their inoperative cars and park them where I need to park. I fired off a very rude letter to the owner today, asking him to do something about one tenant that attracts most of our police department at 6 a.m., raiding his house looking for a person of interest. That doesn't live there. Yeah, nice alarm clock, eh? The officers trampled my plantings trying to be incognito, too. I also asked him to have his tenants use their parking spaces or allow me to use one.
Monday, the Chief will be getting an earfull of my disrespect for his officers, along with the security camera video. No way can he possibly say they didn't do that.
This new owner of the shit show next door is gonna wish he never bought the place. The Old Warhorse is now on the warpath!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2022)

Just bit into a chocolate chip muffin and all I tasted was salt. Don't think this one got mixed well. DX

Also 'cut here ' lines. Its either too close to the seal and it gets butchered, or it's too far and I end up having to shave it down, which results in me cutting the seal :')


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 9, 2022)

How porn is the only thing that gets this community moving besides the bullshit opinions we're allowed to have. Paypal's new rules are awful! not a very nice pal at all.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2022)

When people 'play a game', just to afk

(and not just randomly idling in an mmo singleplayer... like saying 'hey lets play this game' and then just not and not even making conversation)


----------



## Punji (Oct 10, 2022)

Being awoken from a dream I was enjoying.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How porn is the only thing that gets this community moving besides the bullshit opinions we're allowed to have. Paypal's new rules are awful! not a very nice pal at all.


I mention to people that PayPal's ToS does not allow selling or buying NSFW content, and is one of the reasons a lot of artists are getting their accounts banned. They somehow are in shock when I link their ToS.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mention to people that PayPal's ToS does not allow selling or buying NSFW content, and is one of the reasons a lot of artists are getting their accounts banned. They somehow are in shock when I link their ToS.



I think the second/most common reason an artist might get banned from Paypal is because they tell people to send the money as a.gift to avoid the tax!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mention to people that PayPal's ToS does not allow selling or buying NSFW content, and is one of the reasons a lot of artists are getting their accounts banned. They somehow are in shock when I link their ToS.





TyraWadman said:


> I think the second/most common reason an artist might get banned from Paypal is because they tell people to send the money as a.gift to avoid the tax!





Frank Gulotta said:


> How porn is the only thing that gets this community moving besides the bullshit opinions we're allowed to have. Paypal's new rules are awful! not a very nice pal at all.


Wow, thanks for the depression.  Damn, was going to give the greatest Christmas present ever of Christmas porn.  Time to toss my joy stick and camera now.

stupid get rich quick scheme burned down by my online friends....


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I think the second/most common reason an artist might get banned from Paypal is because they tell people to send the money as a.gift to avoid the tax!


Hmm, not sure about that myself as I've only heard people talk about it, but it could just as easily be the second most common reason as to why people have their accounts banned. Who knows. 

PayPal however have been shooting itself in the foot with a .357 for a long time, so who knows what's coming down the road.


----------



## Filter (Oct 10, 2022)

When you try to open a document or letter along a dotted perforation, and it tears the surrounding paper. Especially, after you've patiently folded and creased it back and forth along the line several times before opening it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 10, 2022)

Honestly the 80s and 90s nostalgia baiting has been really getting on my nerves. Sure I like some stuff from those decades but the overabundance of stuff trying to milk nostalgia from those decades are really aggravating.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly the 80s and 90s nostalgia baiting has been really getting on my nerves. Sure I like some stuff from those decades but the overabundance of stuff trying to milk nostalgia from those decades are really aggravating.


Admittedly I only get to see the gamer side of this - where there's some genuine new takes and a few "OMG FINALLY" moments amongst a sea of "well now you get to access it more easily and legally" cash-ins.

That, and the "it's actually a modern experience with only a veneer of the past" efforts (anything titled a "boomer shooter" is this category generally) are pretty much THE thing in the FPS scene if it's not made by a major company.

I'm missing the rest of the "nostalgia bait" cues though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly the 80s and 90s nostalgia baiting has been really getting on my nerves. Sure I like some stuff from those decades but the overabundance of stuff trying to milk nostalgia from those decades are really aggravating.


I lived those decades.  It was Saturday morning cartoons, video games, Monster Rancher, and Pokemon.  Everything else was crap.

Power Glove.  That's the 80s in a nutshell.
US discovered anime and Lola Bunny.  That's about all that happened in the 90s.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 11, 2022)

I hate how the soap that says "micro moisturizer" on the bottle makes me cold, especially when it is already cold.


----------



## PandoranMama (Nov 3, 2022)

Just some little things that have become pet peeves of mine, but won't ever tell people to stop what they do in their art and with their characters. I just will avoid it.

People drawing paw pads on rabbits
People lumping hyenas in with dogs when they don't even belong to the same suborder — hyenas are Feliforms! They are more closely related to mongoose and civets!!!
People tagging AWDs as hyenas
People not properly tagging their art so I can try to filter things out I don't want to see — the updated block system for tags/users cannot come soon enough!!
People creating characters from folklore of cultures who have asked people not to use it for characters and the like.



Spoiler: NSFW Pet peeves




How obsessed this fandom is with dog dick and horse cock — I like myself a good piece of knot art as well but do we have to put these on _everything???_
Speaking of which, people putting dog cocks/knots on hyenas. Once again they are not canines, they do not even belong to the Caniformia suborder. They have spines!! Like cats do! And female spotted hyenas have a pseudo-penis... _which also has spines!!!_
People using slurs to describe characters with genitals setups that fall outside of the "norm" — a man with a vagina being called a c*ntboy/women with a penis a d*ckgirl/etc... just use trans, or altersex! Something that doesn't reduce them to their genitals.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 3, 2022)

Insomnia


----------



## Filter (Nov 12, 2022)

The idea that it's stupid to be happy. While it might be harder for some bright people to find happiness despite the world's many problems, there's nothing stupid about having a positive outlook on life. At least not in terms of subjective well-being and lower stress. Happiness can come from finding contentment in smaller things, making carefully considered life decisions, and enjoying the fruits of one's labor. It isn't necessarily the product of "blissful" ignorance. Ignorance isn't blissful for long, and blissful people aren't necessarily ignorant.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

When a stranger insults you just like that.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

I do not really hate anything, but I really dislike people throwing their trash on the streets.  

_(Yes, Mexico sucks. Everyone is doing the hell they want to do and the police does nothing.)_


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I do not really hate anything, but I really dislike people throwing their trash on the streets.
> 
> _(Yes, Mexico sucks. Everyone is doing the hell they want to do and the police does nothing.)_


Russia is the same.
I recently saw a video. A woman made a remark to a man who was throwing garbage in the wrong place, he got so angry that he attacked her and almost strangled her.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Russia is the same.
> I recently saw a video. A woman made a remark to a man who was throwing garbage in the wrong place, he got so angry that he attacked her and almost strangled her.



Woah, that is really bad. Honestly, sometimes it's not about politics but about people. People who doesn't respect the laws and they blame it on anything else.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Answering yet another offer for a perfect little apartment knowing full well that the property center will never respond! yay!


Back in the day (the seventies), you read the newspaper classified section (remember those?) and looked at the listings. If you saw something that might work for you, you called the number of the owner and asked for the address. If you liked what you could see through the windows, you went to the owner's house and paid your deposit and rent after filling out a card or piece of paper about where you worked and maybe an emergency contact number.
The eighties brought the Rental Agencies to the mix. You had to sign up with an agency, then go on a certain day to pick up fresh rental sheets. Hardly anyone listed in the papers those days. You went to see a place, then filled out a form for the background check. Usually charged $25 - $35 USD for that, too. I'm sure it might have been a lucrative scam until at least the state of California said if you didn't get the house, you either got your money back or an actual background check in hand.
The nineties brought in the Property Management goofballs. Pay someone so much money a month to keep your place rented and punk your tenants about shit. A friend was threatened by a Prop management d00d to water the lawn, in the middle of a drought with severe fines for overuse of water or even, no surprise here, for watering lawns! He even called to punk my friend about a "Dead tree" in the front yard, said it had to go. If he didn't do something about it, the prop management d00d would have a tree service take care of it. A week later, the tree d00d shows up, knocks on the door asking about the dead tree. What dead tree? Only tree in the front yard was a Mulberry tree that was green and healthy.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> I do not really hate anything, but I really dislike people throwing their trash on the streets.
> 
> _(Yes, Mexico sucks. Everyone is doing the hell they want to do and the police does nothing.)_


I hate people throwing empty food wrappers on my lawn. They come from downtown, finish their food and apparently a nice green lawn must be a perfect repository for their food trash. Most of it is from McDoodles that's about seven blocks away.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Back in the day (the seventies), you read the newspaper classified section (remember those?) and looked at the listings. If you saw something that might work for you, you called the number of the owner and asked for the address. If you liked what you could see through the windows, you went to the owner's house and paid your deposit and rent after filling out a card or piece of paper about where you worked and maybe an emergency contact number.
> The eighties brought the Rental Agencies to the mix. You had to sign up with an agency, then go on a certain day to pick up fresh rental sheets. Hardly anyone listed in the papers those days. You went to see a place, then filled out a form for the background check. Usually charged $25 - $35 USD for that, too. I'm sure it might have been a lucrative scam until at least the state of California said if you didn't get the house, you either got your money back or an actual background check in hand.
> The nineties brought in the Property Management goofballs. Pay someone so much money a month to keep your place rented and punk your tenants about shit. A friend was threatened by a Prop management d00d to water the lawn, in the middle of a drought with severe fines for overuse of water or even, no surprise here, for watering lawns! He even called to punk my friend about a "Dead tree" in the front yard, said it had to go. If he didn't do something about it, the prop management d00d would have a tree service take care of it. A week later, the tree d00d shows up, knocks on the door asking about the dead tree. What dead tree? Only tree in the front yard was a Mulberry tree that was green and healthy.
> 
> I hate people throwing empty food wrappers on my lawn. They come from downtown, finish their food and apparently a nice green lawn must be a perfect repository for their food trash. Most of it is from McDoodles that's about seven blocks away.



That really sucks. I do feel bad for you. People not respecting someone else space or even the streets by just throwing trash are dumb dumbo jumbo cocumbo.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Something I hate, this mental disease I've been dealing with for years,  you have days where you tell yourself you matter, and to stick with it just to keep going. I mean there's medicine and therapy and some days are awesome, and you feel like a million bucks, then there's days like today where you feel that your mere presence pisses people off and makes them hate you and you aren't worth the time of day.. I REALLY hate days like today


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Something I hate, this mental disease I've been dealing with for years,  you have days where you tell yourself you matter, and to stick with it just to keep going. I mean there's medicine and therapy and some days are awesome, and you feel like a million bucks, then there's days like today where you feel that your mere presence pisses people off and makes them hate you and you aren't worth the time of day.. I REALLY hate days like today


Hahahaha. That's a big mood. I do feel the same sometimes, but something little good happens for me and then I'm a happy little bee.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> mental disease


Yes, I hate it too. Well, I'm only taking pills for severe depression. And they help me to be on mild to moderate depression most of the time. My negative symptoms never go away completely, and there are really terrible days.

On such days, I just try constantly repeat, "oh, maybe tomorrow will be better, just don't wind yourself up and wait." It helps, actually.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Hahahaha. That's a big mood. I do feel the same sometimes, but something little good happens for me and then I'm a happy little bee.


my mind is not usually a happy place, years of trauma and not great childhood at times, among other things has taken a toll. I've been working on it a lot and therapy has helped some, but there's some deep stuff I'm still working with I'm having trouble getting over


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> my mind is not usually a happy place, years of trauma and not great childhood at times, among other things has taken a toll. I've been working on it a lot and therapy has helped some, but there's some deep stuff I'm still working with I'm having trouble getting over


Oh, yeah, I forgot that life sucks. 

I do hope you will be able to surpass your traumas and be free of any torment you have. Sometimes, times fixes the wound. And sometimes It doesnt. I just hope that you're going to be fine in the future.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Back in the day (the seventies), you read the newspaper classified section (remember those?) and looked at the listings. If you saw something that might work for you, you called the number of the owner and asked for the address. If you liked what you could see through the windows, you went to the owner's house and paid your deposit and rent after filling out a card or piece of paper about where you worked and maybe an emergency contact number.
> The eighties brought the Rental Agencies to the mix. You had to sign up with an agency, then go on a certain day to pick up fresh rental sheets. Hardly anyone listed in the papers those days. You went to see a place, then filled out a form for the background check. Usually charged $25 - $35 USD for that, too. I'm sure it might have been a lucrative scam until at least the state of California said if you didn't get the house, you either got your money back or an actual background check in hand.
> The nineties brought in the Property Management goofballs. Pay someone so much money a month to keep your place rented and punk your tenants about shit. A friend was threatened by a Prop management d00d to water the lawn, in the middle of a drought with severe fines for overuse of water or even, no surprise here, for watering lawns! He even called to punk my friend about a "Dead tree" in the front yard, said it had to go. If he didn't do something about it, the prop management d00d would have a tree service take care of it. A week later, the tree d00d shows up, knocks on the door asking about the dead tree. What dead tree? Only tree in the front yard was a Mulberry tree that was green and healthy.


And in the 2020s looking for a flat is exactly like looking for a job! except sometimes temporary job agencies will contact you to know if you're available which is never the case for renters

Their employees are not very pleasant either, they think they are the shit, but they're just shit. Almost as obnoxious as public servants. There's something unhealthy about having such a secure position locked in! it's like a reverse karen!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

obvious trolls who hide behind a keyboard and have nothing better to do than try to make people mad


----------



## Rayd (Nov 13, 2022)

furries who are so far up their own ass that they sell merch of their sona


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 13, 2022)

When I drive, there's a certain time of the day that the sun is low just enough the shine in your eyes and you have to try your best to block it without killing yourself.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Nov 17, 2022)

Rarely ever dreaming and only being able to remember the nightmares.

My dream memos are all sorts of fucked...


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 17, 2022)

When it starts snowing again just after I finished shoveling.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)

Not getting paid when you're supposed to because your small town bank sucks


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2022)

Watching the UK explode from afar.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2022)

I hate grocery shopping after skipping a meal. It makes me want to buy bad things.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 18, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I hate grocery shopping after skipping a meal. It makes me want to buy bad things.


Hunger shopping is a very good way to end up overspending or spending poorly at the grocery, yes.


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 18, 2022)

When there's no electricity and there is a swarm of mosquitos

The only choice for surviving that it's to hide in a blanket, but oh boy that makes me sweat a lot


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

My brain. And Karl Lauterbach.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

Dry @$$ chicken breast. Luckily most of the time I make a chicken, the breast is juicy.


----------



## RangoAnimations (Nov 18, 2022)

Mondays


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Not having money


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 18, 2022)

My life in general anymore


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 19, 2022)

The idea that any difficulties experienced in one's life stem from the universe having some kind of personal vendetta against a given individual.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

When people take too long to explain something simple. And once they've made their point they keep repeating themselves.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 19, 2022)

“Documentaries” that are flashy but do a piss-poor job of explaining anything scientific.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 19, 2022)

"Back in MY day..."

It's not that day anymore.  Get with the times.  We are HERE and NOW, not THERE and THEN.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

People who keep bringing up your past mistakes. I did that years ago, how is it still relevant?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 19, 2022)

Overused sound effects in movies, especially the one of the truck honking it's horn twice as it speeds past.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 19, 2022)

Time. It lasts indefinitely when you feel bad or bored. But right now it's racing like crazy. I really don't have time to cope with over things right now. So much needs to be done before the end of the year.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> "Back in MY day..."
> 
> It's not that day anymore.  Get with the times.  We are HERE and NOW, not THERE and THEN.


Just because something is new doesn't mean it's good


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Just because something is new doesn't mean it's good


I don't conflate new with good by default but sometimes you have to work with what IS instead of vainly hearkening back to some older standard of what it SHOULD be.  No amount of grousing about the old days is likely to turn back the hands of time, too many genies are out of the bottle and most of them are never going back in.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

We're getting into arguments again.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I don't conflate new with good by default but sometimes you have to work with what IS instead of vainly hearkening back to some older standard of what it SHOULD be.  No amount of grousing about the old days is likely to turn back the hands of time, too many genies are out of the bottle and most of them are never going back in.


Not necessarily, I've seen a documentary recently about the way bread is made in the US which is barely bread, filled with chemicals, when the way humanity has been making bread since the dawn of civilization is much healthier

What you dismiss as hearkening back to some older standard can influence people into for instance reflect on why they keep ingesting carcinogenic substances


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not necessarily, I've seen a documentary recently about the way bread is made in the US which is barely bread, filled with chemicals, when the way humanity has been making bread since the dawn of civilization is much healthier
> 
> What you dismiss as hearkening back to some older standard can influence people into for instance reflect on why they keep ingesting carcinogenic substances


If only everything were as simple to solve with hindsight as that.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

I mean I worked a short stint at a bakery that made bread.. 8 brands some 79 cent store brand some $8 high end.. same bread different packages, sometimes we made more than one brand at same time


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 20, 2022)

RubberfemAsriel said:


> Traditionalist.


In which context? Hopefully not traditional art 


Wes13 said:


> Anarcho-Capitalists


What's that again? Sorry if I ask, I ain't no  expert.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2022)

Since bread is being mentioned, I have been making all my own bread living in the US. I enjoyed making bread before moving here though- and there is actually a surprising variety available in the shops. It's not like what some European people think. Pumpernickel, etc breads from a local bakery are murderously expensive though; like $8 for a loaf.  

I remember discussing bread on here before, that I spoke about how in Victorian England bread was often made with poisonous ingredients like compounds of aluminium to cut corners. 
Even when that ended, industrial processes used to make bread meant that recruits for WWII in western countries were often malnourished. 
A return to 'healthy bread' that includes whole grains, or is fortified with vitamins and minerals etc was a surprisingly modern change, that occurred in the later 20th century in the West. 

TL;DR bread has been, for a large part of its history, awful if it wasn't frankly poisonous. We live in a new golden age of bread, happily.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> We live in a new golden age of bread, happily.



_*Me, after impulse buying an Ace Baguette*_ Oui~


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Caries.
Humanity has learned to extend its life span from 35 to 70 years, and evolution has begun to take away our teeth. Evolution, what are you doing, you lazy fool? Go come up with a natural defense against these microscopic scoundrels that devour THE HARDEST STRUCTURE OF THE BODY - ENAMEL! This is unthinkable, I ask, no, I DEMAND natural protection or teeth like a shark. I do not care>:0


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Caries.
> Humanity has learned to extend its life span from 35 to 70 years, and evolution has begun to take away our teeth. Evolution, what are you doing, you lazy fool? Go come up with a natural defense against these microscopic scoundrels that devour THE HARDEST STRUCTURE OF THE BODY - ENAMEL! This is unthinkable, I ask, no, I DEMAND natural protection or teeth like a shark. I do not care>:0


Hmm, that might not be the reason. You can get caries at any age, and 35 has never been the medium age when people die, excluding men during war time it's one of the least likely ages to die. The medium age expectancy was just dragged way down by all the infant mortality, otherwise it wasn't that uncommon even in the middle ages to live to 60 once you had passed the age where you're a bacteria free-for-all.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hmm, that might not be the reason. You can get caries at any age, and 35 has never been the medium age when people die, excluding men during war time it's one of the least likely ages to die. The medium age expectancy was just dragged way down by all the infant mortality, otherwise it wasn't that uncommon even in the middle ages to live to 60 once you had passed the age where you're a bacteria free-for-all.


Yep, I start counting down from the time of the first Cro-Magnons.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yep, I start counting down from the time of the first Cro-Magnons.


Oooh, ok, fair enough
I don't actually know how old people lived back then


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't actually know how old people lived back then


Cro-Magnons lived better than Neanderthals. But in general, 35 is already an old man. From a very early age, about 5 years old, children already had to work on a par with adults. Their bones often could not withstand such loads. Neanderthals had crazy infant mortality. High loads lead to rapid destruction and aging of the body. A very interesting story.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 21, 2022)

Medical inflation.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 21, 2022)

Having to brag about how much money I made in the last three months, it's just to try and convince a landlord to let me rent their place but it feels obnoxious still, teeheehee


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 23, 2022)

People not clearing snow from their sidewalks.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> not clearing snow from their sidewalks.


Why do you need my snow? Get away from it.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Why do you need my snow? Get away from it.


Your snow? It's the sidewalks, and if they wanna keep it. They'll keep it.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Why do you need my snow? Get away from it.


If the sidewalk in front of your house is something that people have to walk over to get to something else and it's considered your responsibility to keep it clear and safe, it's kind of shitty to not keep that walkway clear.  I don't think they want your snow, they would just prefer to not slip and fall or twist their ankle or whatever when they walk past your house.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> they would just prefer to not slip and fall or twist their ankle or whatever when they walk past your house.


Exactly! No need to pass near my house. Get out of here! Crooks. Get off my lawn!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

What should I do to make you stop passing by my house, mm? I'm not cleaning snow anymore. Maybe I should leave a snowdrift there? Or maybe I need to build an ice wall from Game of Thrones at all? I am sure that even in this case you will learn rock climbing. The scoundrels are persistent.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Exactly! No need to pass near my house. Get out of here! Crooks. Get off my lawn!


Would depend on your neighborhood.



Eyleifr said:


> What should I do to make you stop passing by my house, mm? I'm not cleaning snow anymore. Maybe I should leave a snowdrift there? Or maybe I need to build an ice wall from Game of Thrones at all? I am sure that even in this case you will learn rock climbing. The scoundrels are persistent.



...Not impressed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> What should I do to make you stop passing by my house, mm? I'm not cleaning snow anymore. Maybe I should leave a snowdrift there? Or maybe I need to build an ice wall from Game of Thrones at all? I am sure that even in this case you will learn rock climbing. The scoundrels are persistent.


Every street where I live gets plowed, except mine. I'm not about to do the extra work for them! 

They already trap me inside with six feet of ice after I dig a path to the end of my driveway! )8<


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 24, 2022)

When my GIL bugs my husband and I about not going to church on holidays. My husband hates going because he spent his 12 years of going. I don't want to go because (I'm black) I would feel uncomfortable being in a church with mostly old, white people. He's planning on going on Christmas and he told me that I can just stay home. I'm planning on hanging out with my mom for a bit while he is there and he can picked me up afterwards. If she bitches why I wasn't there, I would just tell her that I wanted to see my mother.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Nov 25, 2022)

-Sliqq- said:


> My sister. She's a manipulating, conniving piece of shit who prides herself on getting engaged twice (never married) and cheating on her abusive baby-daddy, only having a child because she though she'd "regret it later" or whatever nonsense reason she came up with. Now she talks like she's regretting that decision, and realized a child isn't an accessory for IG likes. *She's in her 30s.*
> 
> Then she absolutely refuses to de-escalate any situation she gets in with him, expecting me to protect her when she thinks the appropriate thing to do is _throw hands. _Mind you, one time this asshole felt the need to bust out rusty box-cutter from god-knows-where and ended up cutting himself - smeared his blood all over the apartment door, and then tried to frame my family.
> 
> ...


I want this to age like milk, but the asshole is back again.

She tried to sneak him in at fucking 4am, which I only knew about because of the dog she already does a trash job of taking care of.

If she dies, she dies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2022)

My current private health insurer texts me every time there's a mass shooting somewhere in the US.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My current private health insurer texts me every time there's a mass shooting somewhere in the US.


...Why the hell are you getting texts from a health insurer?

See if there's an opt out for that I guess.  I have no idea why that would be a thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> ...Why the hell are you getting texts from a health insurer?
> 
> See if there's an opt out for that I guess.  I have no idea why that would be a thing.


I have their app on my phone, in case I get injured and need to present evidence of being insured. 

I am changing to a better insurer that my workplace provides soon, but the US has rules about waiting periods before you change- which is why I purchased temporary cover from this provider.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have their app on my phone, in case I get injured and need to present evidence of being insured.
> 
> I am changing to a better insurer that my workplace provides soon, but the US has rules about waiting periods before you change- which is why I purchased temporary cover from this provider.


Oh.  Most insurers I've worked with just have cards.  That's... weird to me.

Then again I'm extremely averse to "there's an app for that" mentality, and I'm not fond of smartphones to begin with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Oh.  Most insurers I've worked with just have cards.  That's... weird to me.
> 
> Then again I'm extremely averse to "there's an app for that" mentality, and I'm not fond of smartphones to begin with.



I have a paper card and a digital card on my phone. The insurance is intended for foreigners staying temporarily in the US.
Some form of health insurance with minimum cover is a legal requirement (but nobody at the embassy, at my point of entry to the US, or ever since has checked that I have it).

I also hate phones.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have a paper card and a digital card on my phone. The insurance is intended for foreigners staying temporarily in the US.
> Some form of health insurance with minimum cover is a legal requirement (but nobody at the embassy, at my point of entry to the US, or ever since has checked that I have it).
> 
> I also hate phones.


Would explain why the situation seems strange to me.  Not something I've worked with before.  (Aside from just medical insurance in general, which is another massive sore spot.)

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that they make people take that kind of insurance.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Would explain why the situation seems strange to me.  Not something I've worked with before.  (Aside from just medical insurance in general, which is another massive sore spot.)
> 
> I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that they make people take that kind of insurance.



Yeah, I am totally on-board with them making me buy insurance. I do feel a bit rueful that there was a very large number of technical legal requirements I put a lot of effort into satisfying, which ultimately did not get checked by anybody. x3


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah, I am totally on-board with them making me buy insurance. I do feel a bit rueful that there was a very large number of technical legal requirements I put a lot of effort into satisfying, which ultimately did not get checked by anybody. x3


Not sure if your perception of dealing with insurers is colored by something I wouldn't have experienced myself, but by and large I really wouldn't so much as piss on medical insurance types if they were shackled to me, ablaze, in a fireworks factory.  Unpleasant little lawyeresque beancounter types who will deny a completely proven and valid claim simply because they're wagering you can't fight it without paying MORE than the medical bill itself would be (either in money or in headaches).

Not surprised on the second part, I think you'll find that any kind of interaction with the government here in the US takes on a distinct tinge of "they could not possibly care any less about it unless they stand to suffer considerably by ignoring it and they will insulate themselves from that possibility as thoroughly as possible".


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)

Sunday drivers. Get off the fucking road if you're going to drive at 55 in an 80 zone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Not sure if your perception of dealing with insurers is colored by something I wouldn't have experienced myself, but by and large I really wouldn't so much as piss on medical insurance types if they were shackled to me, ablaze, in a fireworks factory.  Unpleasant little lawyeresque beancounter types who will deny a completely proven and valid claim simply because they're wagering you can't fight it without paying MORE than the medical bill itself would be (either in money or in headaches).
> 
> Not surprised on the second part, I think you'll find that any kind of interaction with the government here in the US takes on a distinct tinge of "they could not possibly care any less about it unless they stand to suffer considerably by ignoring it and they will insulate themselves from that possibility as thoroughly as possible".


My previous experience is with the NHS, which is free at the point of delivery, so I cannot comment on private insurance claims for treatment. 

The quality of medical care in the NHS has notably decreased in recent years though. I notified my doctor in the UK that I was leaving the country. Last week my brother went to book a routine blood test (which he hasn't been able to get in months), and they booked a blood test for me instead. Then they blamed me for 'not telling them' that I don't live in the UK. .-.

1) I did tell you.
2) You still shouldn't book medical tests for the wrong person!


----------



## herness (Nov 27, 2022)

I hate my loud neighbours and diabetes.
I really don't like weather like we have now, when it is too cold and too dirty and all i want to do is to stay in my bed the whole day long.
And the last but not least - i hate people which support war and war crimes or even look for some excuses of that.
I also don't like when people are writing home depot reviews like that https://home-depot.pissedconsumer.cоm/review.html, cause most of them has nothing to do with the reality.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 29, 2022)

People posting stuff about Biblical end times on reports of a routine storm or volcanic eruption.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> People posting stuff about Biblical end times on reports of a routine storm or volcanic eruption.


Nibiru is going to emerge from behind the sun and kill us all!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Nibiru is going to emerge from behind the sun and kill us all!


can it hurry the fuck up already


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2022)

If there actually was an imminent threat to the world's existence, the usual end-timers wouldn't believe it I bet.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 1, 2022)

ok... new top 3 cases of almsot road rage, the person being overly generous to people turning left near a railroad intersection, the left turner got to go, they got to go, it was then red before a single other car got to go and i waited another 10 min...


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

When people who don't pick up after themselves complain about the mess.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

The fact that some people think the fandom is the perfect place to escape from the things they absolutely CAN change and SHOULD for their own benefit, rather than a reprieve from all the shit they can't do shit about.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2022)

Feeling tired on me days off despite sleeping plenty more than usual precisely because my sleep schedule is different -_- At least I think that's why.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2022)

Weekends are too short. >:


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Weekends are too long. <:


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2022)

Game bugs that just ruins your day.

Playing some Stellaris and Consumer Goods Shortage situation is fucking with the game despite producing more than enough of every resource. I am NOT at a fucking deficit. Time to look into potential mod and/or DLC conflicts and clean up the installation as well as delete all the file caches.


----------



## vv0ltz (Dec 4, 2022)

This one is oddly specific but I as an autistic young adult hate it when people look at autistic coded adult characters that are kind of naive and immediately assume they're children like some people from twitter assumed that Spongebob is 14 when mf has a job, his own house and tries to get a driving licence for a loooong time


----------



## Punji (Dec 6, 2022)

Excel.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2022)

Having to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Having to wake up in the morning.


_Rimna has reacted to your post with #mood_


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

I get up at 5 am to do my sit ups before work.


----------



## Punji (Dec 6, 2022)

Braggarts.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 9, 2022)

People who use a language everyday for years, can't be assed to learn it properly so they don't keep making the same mistakes again and again. People who never make progress at something they do all the time in general are a pet peeve of mine but it's especially annoying with language, since presumably you'd be talking to someone else, mostly native speakers, so with the help of Jesus you might eventually find out you're using a tense wrong. But some never do.

Except when native Spanish speakers omit pronouns I think it's cute


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

I hate getting painful injuries from of the stupid ice.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

Getting up.


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I get up at 5 am to do my sit ups before work.


If that is a thing you hate then why do you do it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Regret said:


> If that is a thing you hate then why do you do it?



I meant to quote yakamaru but I forgot to. 

I would actually like to do my exercise at a different time, but realistically I am too tired when I finish work, so I know if I left them until after that I just wouldn't do them,


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2022)

People standing watching me do stuff, especially if it's the boss or supervisor. Normally it doesn't happen but when it does it's really uncomfortable, and gets worse when you fumble a bit and they assume you don't know what you're doing. Unless it's extremely important that needs direct guidance, please back away and I will say when I got it done or need something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I meant to quote yakamaru but I forgot to.
> 
> I would actually like to do my exercise at a different time, but realistically I am too tired when I finish work, so I know if I left them until after that I just wouldn't do them,


"Humble"brag much?


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I meant to quote yakamaru but I forgot to.



Odd but okay.



Fallowfox said:


> I would actually like to do my exercise at a different time, but realistically I am too tired when I finish work, so I know if I left them until after that I just wouldn't do them,



See I am the opposite, I prefer to have my sleep in the morning and workout when I get off from work, usually swimming or some other cardio based work out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "Humble"brag much?


Yeah that's fair lol



Regret said:


> Odd but okay.
> 
> 
> 
> See I am the opposite, I prefer to have my sleep in the morning and workout when I get off from work, usually swimming or some other cardio based work out.



yeah I think that's what most people prefer. My supervisor usually goes to the gym after work.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 10, 2022)

my life anymore..


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> my life anymore..


What's wrong?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What's wrong?


im a struggling recovering addict in the worst time of year for my depression, my stress levels are to the max and I feel totally alone in life, I don't feel like I matter to a bunch of people, I'm outcasted by a lot of people especially a lot of my family, and I have an elderly father whom I'm living with that fractured his back the other day, has parkinsons can't walk well, and I am stuck at home alone a lot with my thoughts which is the worst thing anyone can do for me


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> im a struggling recovering addict in the worst time of year for my depression, my stress levels are to the max and I feel totally alone in life, I don't feel like I matter to a bunch of people, I'm outcasted by a lot of people especially a lot of my family, and I have an elderly father whom I'm living with that fractured his back the other day, has parkinsons can't walk well, and I am stuck at home alone a lot with my thoughts which is the worst thing anyone can do for me



I remember you mentioning your father, but wasn't aware of the rest. 
I hope your situation improves- I respect your achievement as a recovering addict. A lot of us wouldn't achieve that in the same situation.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> im a struggling recovering addict in the worst time of year for my depression, my stress levels are to the max and I feel totally alone in life, I don't feel like I matter to a bunch of people, I'm outcasted by a lot of people especially a lot of my family, and I have an elderly father whom I'm living with that fractured his back the other day, has parkinsons can't walk well, and I am stuck at home alone a lot with my thoughts which is the worst thing anyone can do for me


If you're in an addiction program, it might help to reach to your sponsor or counselor for support; that is what they're there for. If you're not, consider enroll in a program like Narcotics Anonymous. I know couple people who are in NA and it works if you work with them.

Sorry about your dad.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm not recovering well, I keep slipping and they are talking about putting me in basically rehab for 30 days to get me out of the situation and free from temptation


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Life


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm not recovering well, I keep slipping and they are talking about putting me in basically rehab for 30 days to get me out of the situation and free from temptation


I mean, recovery from addiction isn't always straightforward and relapses can happen. Considerations about your dad's care aside, maybe the 30 days might help? NA could also be an option.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 10, 2022)

My aging body... and I'm only 30. Q-Q


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2022)

Customers that go:

"Rambleramblerambleramblerambleramble-HELLO?! ARE YOU STILL THERE???" 
"Yes!" 
"WHY ARENT YOU SAYING ANYTHING THEN?!" 
...."Because you're speaking and it's rude to interrupt?"


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

People who complain how you earn your money but have totally no issue spending it.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> My aging body... and I'm only 30. Q-Q


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

Getting yelled at after dropping a glass jar on my foot and having glass shards it causing it to bleed and having to fix it by myself because my parents wont go to the F*cking ER


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 12, 2022)

Dropping things by accident. This is even worse in public settings because the loud sound of impacting the floor draws unwanted attention and I feel awkward having to pick it up with eyes on me.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

*trusting a fart*


----------



## Rimna (Dec 12, 2022)

I hate that my health was improving steadily and I was finally able to eat more than boiled root veggies, and that I wasn't in constant pain, but that I'm rapidly getting worse again because of how badly stress affects me. 
I hate that people treat me like I'm incomprehensively stupid and can't think or feel on my own.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 13, 2022)

When it feels like you're stepping on glass but nothing is on your foot when you look at it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 13, 2022)

Christian SexED you don't learn S*it you need to know


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 13, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Christian SexED you don't learn S*it you need to know


except for plop till you drop ( kids)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2022)

Batman when he tells me I can't watch my shitty Anime. :<


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

♫ Fiiiive months of billllls! ♫

....okay, I have to ask, just how many children DO the family in that song HAVE?  Like, I'm not even going to accomplish five WEEKS of bills this Christmas, and I'm outright splurging compared to normal.


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Not getting enough sleep… A sleep deprived Pup is a cranky Pup!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 15, 2022)

Not enough time in the day to do all the things you want to get done. :/


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 15, 2022)

People who didn't do what they were supposed to early on and then chronically complain about it to you after you after you've been telling them what to do for years.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 16, 2022)

I hate myself, my actions at least.
I know I made mistakes, but I'm trying. I hate that I've made so many bad things, some few people as irl-peeps keep reminding me


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I hate myself, my actions at least.
> I know I made mistakes, but I'm trying. I hate that I've made so many bad things, some few people as irl-peeps keep reminding me


tries giving SELF ESTEEM POTION...


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

The forums closing.. finally found someplace where I can come out of my shell a bit and people actually talk to me.. oh well back to being a hermit I guess


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> The forums closing.. finally found someplace where I can come out of my shell a bit and people actually talk to me.. oh well back to being a hermit I guess


Just wondering, have you tried the other furry forums, and sites?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

closing the forums


CeriseVixelle said:


> Just wondering, have you tried the other furry forums, and sites?


wait theres others? got any names?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> The forums closing.. finally found someplace where I can come out of my shell a bit and people actually talk to me.. oh well back to being a hermit I guess


exactly!


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> closing the forums
> 
> wait theres others? got any names?


Hm... You're right, outside of the hundreds of Discord servers, Facebook groups and subreddits, I can only find a handful of sites: https://kamerpower.com/14-best-place-to-post-furry-art-online-in-2022-furry-art-sites/ Granted I have not used them myself, disclaimer that was after a 10 second Google search so I assume there are others.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> Hm... You're right, outside of the hundreds of Discord servers, Facebook groups and subreddits, I can only find a handful of sites: https://kamerpower.com/14-best-place-to-post-furry-art-online-in-2022-furry-art-sites/ Granted I have not used them myself, disclaimer that was after a 10 second Google search so I assume there are others.


FA was the best on that list q-q


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> FA was the best on that list q-q


I concede, but finding an alternative is no longer optional.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

Awesome I'm going to see the shrink for medicine adjustment on Monday I'll tell him one of the things that helped me get off suicide watch is going away.. maybe they can give me meds to make me a zombie again


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> I concede, but finding an alternative is no longer optional.


I'm honestly kinda surprised that you're not a bit more bummed about it since you only just joined and all: you didn't even get a chance to see how awesome I am or fall in love with my chaotic charms.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Awesome I'm going to see the shrink for medicine adjustment on Monday I'll tell him one of the things that helped me get off suicide watch is going away.. maybe they can give me meds to make me a zombie again


what is a Shrink? ive heard it many times but dont know 
*hugs* you can always shoot me a email or find me on twitter and zoom


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> what is a Shrink? ive heard it many times but dont know
> *hugs* you can always shoot me a email or find me on twitter and zoom


Therapist/psychologist.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> what is a Shrink? ive heard it many times but dont know
> *hugs* you can always shoot me a email or find me on twitter and zoom


Psychiatrist


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Psychiatrist





Vanessa Howl said:


> Therapist/psychologist.


Seems like a odd name for one but ok


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Seems like a odd name for one but ok


Tis but old slag and slag is always weird by default.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Tis but old slag and slag is always weird by default.


Im really gonna miss the forums q-q it kept me sane and some of the fine fellas on here kept me from killing myself more than once -sigh- and I don't have friends IRL q-q


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Im really gonna miss the forums q-q it kept me sane and some of the fine fellas on here kept me from killing myself more than once -sigh- and I don't have friends IRL q-q


Same I literally was on suicide watch the week before I joined here


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm honestly kinda surprised that you're not a bit more bummed about it since you only just joined and all: you didn't even get a chance to see how awesome I am or fall in love with my chaotic charms.


It's probably because I am new is why I am not as distraught as others, but like everything in life things come and go. Besides, I've got more cruelty, and chaos than most can handle


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Same I literally was on suicide watch the week before I joined here


*wave of depression hits me IRL* welp... back to talking to my stuffed wolf at night to stay sane q-q


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Y'all, if Fur Affinity Forum was the only thing keeping you happy, then maybe you should just even _slightly_ consider using the Discord rather than being negligent to yourself and stubbornly avoiding it.  I understand it's frustrating, but we've got it set up in a way that will make it easier to transition to with the use of Discord forums.  That, and you are probably more likely to meet even more friends on a Discord server, rather than a forum that doesn't receive much attention.  Yeah, it's a broader community than this one, but it's still worth a shot.

With that said, please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 16, 2022)

Being reminded how much I hate change now that I have to find a new forum.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> It's probably because I am new is why I am not as distraught as others, but like everything in life things come and go. Besides, I've got more cruelty, and chaos than most can handle


Fair enough.

But if you wanna talk cruelty and chaos...this wolf fursona is a seasoned serial killer that does all the worst possible things to her victims (and is currently in a RP where she's doing even worse with a fucked up serval) so i know the game.>;3


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But if you wanna talk cruelty and chaos...this wolf fursona is a seasoned serial killer that does all the worst possible things to her victims (and is currently in a RP where she's doing even worse with a fucked up serval) so i know the game.>;3


Eh, leave the PG-13 stuff at home.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2022)

I cannot stand when I am planning shit with people and suddenly everyone's phones but mine mysteriously cease functioning.
Or when I meet at the designated place at the designated time and expected parties are absent. Only for me to call and get no answer.
Then the next day I get "sorry. i fell asleep lol"
Ok well how about I fall asleep when including you for future events? How about that? 

Motherfuckers really be 30 years old not knowing how to set alarms. Pass out watching YouTube on a device that sets reminders by _voice command_ and STILL can't get to shit on time or even show up period.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

The one day you need to work from home because of snow and bad roads...

And your_ wired_ connection is unstable specifically when it snows.

My landlord got an earful on this - and it turns out it's a provider-wide problem he solved in another way.  We won't be able to address this for another couple weeks though.


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 16, 2022)

That this forum is going to die on January 2023. Boy I'm gonna miss a lot the retro feeling of old forums like this


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

today... I hate today


----------



## Rayd (Dec 16, 2022)

i always hated this forum i'm glad it's going away


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> The forums closing.. finally found someplace where I can come out of my shell a bit and people actually talk to me.. oh well back to being a hermit I guess





TrixieFox said:


> closing the forums
> 
> wait theres others? got any names?


I hate this dumb thing... I'm devastated

I haven't got to met you two well but, youve got any other contakt info or anyhtion?
I don't want to lose you all... Nor these memories... I don't know how to use wayback mahine or archive or our own. But I want to keep th se memories to remember and laugh together someday with you alll

Specially my predator prey and user vs staff friends


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I hate this dumb thing... I'm devastated
> 
> I haven't got to met you two well but, youve got any other contakt info or anyhtion?
> I don't want to lose you all... Nor these memories... I don't know how to use wayback mahine or archive or our own. But I want to keep th se memories to remember and laugh together someday with you alll
> ...


I joined amepix's room


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I joined amepix's room


that?s awesome wheee is it?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 17, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> that?s awesome wheee is it?


@Amepix


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

When people try to use their condition as an excuse to never be productive and you have to educate them on how their condition isn't influencing their poor diet choices and terrible sleep patterns and lack of exercise and ambition.

I wish I wasn't exaggerating.  
They legitimately knew nothing about the condition they have (other than the name) and just assumed no one would question  them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

Also when you reinstall windows and forgot to save your game files and have to start over from scratch. RIP


----------



## Rimna (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Also when you reinstall windows and forgot to save your game files and have to start over from scratch. RIP



You can try recovering the files with Recuva


----------



## ben909 (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Also when you reinstall windows and forgot to save your game files and have to start over from scratch. RIP


will try and be sure to remember that when i have to install a new os when windows 8 is killed


----------



## Luxibutt (Dec 24, 2022)

If I even mention that I have a twitter, I get bombarded with, 'Why do you still have that pos app?' or 'why do you still have that app, it's a dumpster fire'

*ahem* Most of the people that I follow have been on Twitter since I started my account in 2016. So I've been on the app for 6 years. I didn't use it actively until around 2018 - 2019. I only got an account because most of the people that I was watching were from Tumblr and when that whole bs with Tumblr happening, they went to Twitter. So I'm following about 400 something artists from all across the world. From big countries to small ones. While I'm sure 400 isn't much to some, it's plenty for me. I managed to change my TL from being heavily political to something that I actually look forward to seeing. Believe me, the current situation is to a boiling point and people are jumping ship, but the alternatives that we have is: Tumblr (Some are willing to reduce their amount of smut content), Mastadon (I spent two days trying to figure the damn thing out and I've googled and googled so if someone wants to be cool and let me know how I can get an account, that would be awesome), Hive (It's an okay app. Needs work. Plus, it's iffy for me because I had two days were the app wouldn't open for me no matter what I did). I've made an account on Pixv for some of the accounts I follow, but other than the artists on FA I already follow, there isn't really anywhere the other artists are going. I mean, if some start making a websites, I'm willing to bookmark their sites.

But until then...*shrugs* ... Does me keeping my account make me agree with the asshole that has turned it into a dumpster filth (I affectionately call it) ? Fuck no. I would love to throw him into the Sun but that would be an insult to the Sun to have something like that thrown at it. But I have this weird attachment to it because I enjoyed following artists, looking at their memes, and getting to follow more people like voice actors, manga artists (even writers), writers, etc. So it's hard to just peel away from it like it's dirty socks. It's not really that easy like some make it seem like. But that's my two.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> If I even mention that I have a twitter, I get bombarded with, 'Why do you still have that pos app?' or 'why do you still have that app, it's a dumpster fire'
> 
> *ahem* Most of the people that I follow have been on Twitter since I started my account in 2016. So I've been on the app for 6 years. I didn't use it actively until around 2018 - 2019. I only got an account because most of the people that I was watching were from Tumblr and when that whole bs with Tumblr happening, they went to Twitter. So I'm following about 400 something artists from all across the world. From big countries to small ones. While I'm sure 400 isn't much to some, it's plenty for me. I managed to change my TL from being heavily political to something that I actually look forward to seeing. Believe me, the current situation is to a boiling point and people are jumping ship, but the alternatives that we have is: Tumblr (Some are willing to reduce their amount of smut content), Mastadon (I spent two days trying to figure the damn thing out and I've googled and googled so if someone wants to be cool and let me know how I can get an account, that would be awesome), Hive (It's an okay app. Needs work. Plus, it's iffy for me because I had two days were the app wouldn't open for me no matter what I did). I've made an account on Pixv for some of the accounts I follow, but other than the artists on FA I already follow, there isn't really anywhere the other artists are going. I mean, if some start making a websites, I'm willing to bookmark their sites.
> 
> But until then...*shrugs* ... Does me keeping my account make me agree with the asshole that has turned it into a dumpster filth (I affectionately call it) ? Fuck no. I would love to throw him into the Sun but that would be an insult to the Sun to have something like that thrown at it. But I have this weird attachment to it because I enjoyed following artists, looking at their memes, and getting to follow more people like voice actors, manga artists (even writers), writers, etc. So it's hard to just peel away from it like it's dirty socks. It's not really that easy like some make it seem like. But that's my two.



I've told myself that under elon musk twitter is losing money every day, so technically me participating in it to do furry things is actively undermining his business. ;3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

I hate that people can become as unfeeling as this. 
This is a comment underneath a song written in* 1990* about a man who was murdered by police officers in London, and whose death was covered up and reported as 'suicide'.

This is the beautiful song:


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

Just finished catching up on season two of the witcher.
But damn... the grand reveal at the end was so disappointing. XD 

I don't know if it's their genetics or the fault of the people that dress him but I was so disappointed when he turned around and he had a huge head and tiny lookin' body. Like they gave child sized armor on a full grown man. I know it can't be like the videogame but ugh... So underwhelming XD


----------

